# the NEW NEW Heroin Brand Names & Stamps thread, v. Jails Institutions and Death



## Khadijah

_The old one can be found here for reference : http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=428517 _

This thread is for reviewing heroin brand names and stamps so that people on the site can stay up on the ones that are good and bad, to promote harm reduction so that people will have a better idea of wat they put in their body.

It AINT to help you cop. it is also not a social thread, or a place to ask other non stamp related questions about heroin. We have The Basic Heroin Culture Questions thread for stuff like where do u buy ur sets/works/rigs, the best way to sniff dope, how common dope is in your area, etc. If you have a question about the USE or METHOD of use of heroin, Please post or browse in Other Drugs. This thread aint here  to  help you quit dope, to tell you the right dose of suboxone, teach you how to shoot up, or anything like that, so please respect that and just post stamps and reviews of them. There are THREE simple rules in here, other than those guidelines.


THESE ARE THE RULES.

-#1 DO NOT Post prices. Just dont do it. 

-#2 DO NOT Post specific locations where the drug was copped. This means:
No street names, No references to particular corners or landmarks. No naming wat side of the city.That means you cant say "Copped in the area over by white castle" or "copped in the 4th ward" or "copped in the part of the city that has a 07541 zip code" or "Copped on the corner near the chinese place and walgreens" NOTHING, JUST THE CITY NAME, PERIOD.

-#3 DO NOT Ask for a source. This means, dont directly OR indirectly ask. Saying "I am new around here and looking for some friends to teach me about the dope scene, please PM me or IM me" is JUST AS BAD as straight up saying "hit me up if you can sell me dope." So, dont even try it. We had a problem with this in the last thread and it almost got the thread closed, so jus stay far away from posting shit like that in this thread and it will be all good.

Here is a format for reviewing stamps if you choose to use it.

City or state stamp was copped in:
*Stamp name:*
*Stamp Color:*
*Stamp Graphic (if any):*
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:*
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):*
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):*
*ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.*
*Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):*


----------



## evilthree

FAKE BAG ALERT

Chucky
Graphic:a picture of a baby

I picked this up at the same corner I get ecko from in Philly.  I thought I had heard chucky was good.  I went this morning, and the first guy I saw asked me how many I needed.  I got two, and thought I had scored a couple of fire bags.  Well, later this afternoon I sniffed them.  While snorting for the drip to come, not only did I get nothing but I started coughing.  About 4-5 mins after snorting, all the flakes of whatever it was came running out my nose.  No smell of dope, absolutely no rush or feeling from these bags.  I talked to my buddy and he said it was most likely chalk.  Moral of the story; only buy stamps from a corner if the corners known for the stamps, or you have seen the dealers before

Sorry if this is off topic or rambling, but I want people to know about this potentially garbage stamp


----------



## Khadijah

Some recent bags from this week, im reposting from the last thread so theres some recent info in here to start us off with. just copied posts from the lasst thread.

Stamp name: Ether
Stamp Graphic (if any): The word ether in blue
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan and flakey.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 6/10
Quantity of Product: 6/10
Quality of Product:6/10

These are from NJ. Easy money was horrible BTW. About the shivering i got a batch a while ago that gave me bad stomach pains and just made me feel all around weird. I asked around and someone told me it could be because the dope is old. Other than that all i could assume is that they cut it with some nasty shit.

-------

Stamp name: Magic
Stamp Graphic (if any): A horse w/ wings jumping or flying.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan and powdery.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: About half the stamps were sloppy.
Quantity of Product: 6/10
Quality of Product:7/10

------------

Stamp name: American Gangster
Stamp Graphic (if any): A picture of Denzel and Russell Crowe's faces below the words.. almost like the movie cover on wikipedia.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan and flaky. This stuff really stuck to the bag for some reason.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neat.
Quantity of Product: 7.5/10
Quality of Product:7/10 

---------------

 Some more stamps..from paterson.
STAMP - Body Bag in red
GRAPHIC- casket
QUALITY - 6
NOTES: had a vitamin smell to it it i guess tha was the cut. but reallywhite dope not sticky

--------------

STAMP - Confidential in red
GRAPHIC- none
QUALITY - 6
NOTES: had a milky taste to it i guess lactose cut? off white barely besige, very sticky dope.

-------------

STAMP - Easy Money in Green
GRAPHIC- Money
QUALITY - 6.5
NOTES:

Also heard from my boy that in Toms River there are some bags called"The North Face" which i hear are fire . 

----------------

Stamp name: Methadone
color: Blue
graphic: There is a bottle around the m
quanity: 6
quality: 4.5
other: Shit was decent, a little dirty..

-----------

Stamp name: Good pussy
color: Pink
graphic: Yes (dont remember what it was)
quanity: 4.5
quality: 6
other comments: Bags were just a tiny bit smaller than avg, but all in all shit was decent, get the job done shit..

----------

Stamp name: Ups
color: Green
graphic: Ups sign
quanity: 6.5
quality: 6.5
other comments: A little above avg, i liked this shit

-------------

stamp name: High class
color: Green
graphic: Dont remember (i dont think so)
quanity: 5-7 (some bags were much fatter than others)
quality: 6.5
other coments: Same d as in the ups bags

------------------

brain dead
9/10 it looked just like the dumb bitch bags but its not
6-7/10 def nice size bags
more then happy with these.just writing on em no picture. if u see thses def scoop em up cuz they are def fire. 

--------------

rat poison
8-9/10 shits pretty damn good best ive had in a while
6-7/10 for size... was def fine by me
this is the first dope ive had in a long time that mixed up nice and dark... everything lately has been light in color and good but nothing special.
only thing wierd bout these was the bags themselves were not the normal bags they were bigger but not the size of the flimsy shit bags... they were bigger and all verry neatly packed up. no small tape... def happy with em...


Aight now lets get some more stamps in here and keep up the good info that was always comin from the last thread we had.


----------



## JerZfirE

I thought the ETHER was a 4 at best when I had it.

Maybe my tolerance is just pretty high now since

Ive been getting my dope really fuckin cheap lately.


----------



## XblindtruthX

Brain Dead was pretty damn good.

Brain Dead
Quality - 9
Quantity - 7

Dumb Bitch
Quality - 7
Quantity - 5
Dumb bitch would be better if the bags were bigger.

Rat Poison
Quality - 8
Quantity - 7
These were great when I first got them but my tolerance to then grew extremely fast for some reason.

Michael Jackson Five
Quality - 6
Quantity -6
Dark brown powder stuck to the bags. dissolved nicely no cut but just wasn't like the Blue "Beat It" or Red "Michael Jackson" Bags. Those were fire.

Just and update.
Gonna go get more brain dead.
to get brain dead


----------



## es1684

lace... yeah  from what you said on the other page as my boy said on top the brain dead bags are fiiiiire!!!!  go find em lol...


----------



## shoobie212

Stamp: KNOCKOUT 
City: Philly
Graphic: Two boxing gloves (black ink)
Quality: 7-8/10 This stuff was real nice.  I havent been doin as much dope lately as other opiates but this definetly gave me a nice nod.
Quantity: 6/10 pretty decent
Texture: Dark tan dope that would clump up a little bit when I would chop it up into lines.  Also a decent amount would stick to the glasine bag as well but it was easily scraped off.
Overall: 7/10 Like I said, I was really impressed with this stuff.  The only reason I'm not rating it higher is cause I kinda got beat on the bundle that i bought but thats my problem haha.  Anyone else gotten these ones in Philly?


----------



## gotthenodon

yo, been reading these stamp bag threads for a while and decided i want to start posting some of the bags ive been picking up since i havent seen too many of them listed here. been using for a little less than a year i think, shooting for more than half a year
anyway...

Stamp: POWER
City: Brooklyn 
Graphic: Red crown with a sword or cross sticking through it
Quality: 7.5/10- definitely good. mixes up nice and dark. 
Quantity: 8/10
Color, texture: a light tan, mixes up darker than it looks. a few small flakes but mostly powdery 
Stamp Neatness/ Packaging: most of the stamps in the bundle are well done, a few exceptions, easy to open, professionally packaged. 

Stamp: BULLS EYE
Manhattan
Graphic: The only word on the stamp is BULLS and write underneath is a red eye.
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 4/10, really pissed about the size of these bags, they were good bags, but had maybe half the amount of powder the POWER bags had.
Color, Texture: darker tan, very dark when mixed up. no flakes, a pretty fine powder
Stamp Neatness/ packaging: most of the stamps were sloppy, but readable, most of them were easy to open and professionally packaged, but my friend and i have a feeling one of our other friends got to some of these bags first (he copped them for us), opened them, stole some powder and re-taped them shut because a few were very, very hard to open, which they never are. 

hope to be posting more in the future. if you see either of these bags i'd definitely recommend them. been taking 4 or 5 bag shots lately and needed about half that to get to where i like to be.


----------



## Modnaro

Got those old Red And Blue stars in Pburgh
Quality- 8/10
Quantiy- 8/10

great bags, got 14 for a bargin very happy
Also he let me try two of these ones called Crash just white bags, with a red stamp that says CRASH

Quality 6/10
Quantity- 8/10

decent bags.


----------



## skinnyDog

BKLYN - THE WIRE, white bags, big block letters in pink
            sticky brown shit where u gotta split the bag and scrape it out w/ a razor, PAIN IN THE BALLS!-the count might not be that bad but i was pissed and not to careful scrapin (so much for the sanctity of a well established long runnin buyer-seller relationship)
                            quality-4
                            quantity-5
                      I have had no luck for the last few weeks quality wise and might abandon the other side of the river for a while, and see what i can get cookin (no pun intended) in Dirty J again


----------



## deaf eye

MAN DOWN
black
picture of some guy on his back
off white pretty fine powder
neatness  6
Quantity of Product (6-7
Quality of Product (6
weird shit ~ gave me a boner 

got a few more of these , i dont wannna sound like a cornball but this really stamp tickles my horny bone for some reason , 



Moon WALK
michael jackson and underneath him it says moon walk
flakey and flat, off white 
neatness 5
quantity -8
quality - 8-9  my feet are off the ground ,  


TWITTER
little PC
neatness 8
quantity 6-7
quality - 6


----------



## Cloud N9nE

Hey just copped a bundy of some Green Call Of Dutys and was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of em or had em?? As soon as I do em Ill get back and report em...


----------



## KingstonRoller

body bag light green stamp
quality- 4/10
quantity-4/10


beat it purple stamp with a picture of michael jackson
quality- 5 or 6/10
quantity-6


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP NAME: N/A

GRAPHIC: Cherries

Count: 6/10

Quality: 6/10

Nothing major, but overall decent shit.


----------



## gotthenodon

Manhattan
Stamp Name: 24 HRS
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 6/10
neatly stamped and sealed...a bit of the powder sticks to the bags but nothing major at all and it scrapes off really easily
better than average, nothing special though. my boy gave me an extra bag in one of the bundles too which is definitely a nice surprise.


----------



## skabbo

Man, everything's garbage right now..   Must've tried 7 different stamps in the last 2 weeks, all horrible..  

The new green "Michael Jackson" is nowhere near what the red ones or the "Beat It" was..  

The red "Body Bag" is crap..    3/10 quality, 6.5/10 quantity 

The multicolored blue/black "Top 10" is REALLY bad..  I did 8 at once, and all I got was a headache.

The red "Game Over" is just as bad..   Tastes kinda like dope, but 2/10 at most.

I just can't believe how much time and money I've wasted on barely staying well.  The whole town seems to be in a drought, since these were from a number of different sources.   It's depressing.  The last decent thing I had were the red Michael Jacksons, which were a solid 6.5/10.   It took 12 of the new Michael Jacksons just to get me well (and yes, I have a massive tolerance, which contributes to the whole "what-the-fuck-am-i-going-to-do-everything-out-there-sucks-and-im-going-broke" feeling.)


----------



## missyKO

MOST WANTED
DEAD END

Same bags different names- both no graphic, both thin flimsy bags, both suck. don't do it.


----------



## PureLife

> e Green Call Of Dutys



was around like, a year ago. was fire shit too. Moon Walk, now, I'm a skeptic on that high rating.


----------



## Trey

City or state stamp was copped in: Wilmington, DE
Stamp name: HARLEM BLUES
Stamp Color: Blue Bag
Stamp Graphic (if any): text only
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: light tan, brown when wet. powdery..
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 9, stamp was a little off tho
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): wow! 8/10 Damn that was a wonderful surprise... 
Other comments: Real good taste..


----------



## Cloud N9nE

Stamp name:Call of Duty
Stamp Color:Green
Stamp Graphic (if any):green man with rifle
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tan,brown when mixed
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:8
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):9 bags were huge, they had me pumped
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):8 these were pretty much fire, the best ive had since still rollings
Other comments- Get em If you can


----------



## es1684

Destruction
no pic or logo just destruction in red
8-9/10... its pretty much the same as rat poison 
6-7/10... decent size bags
only thing is like i said bout the rat poison bags... the bags are big but not like the flimsy shit bags.. but bigger then reg size bags..but whatever.. its fire nonetheless.


----------



## 95Land

kelvanE said:


> City or state stamp was copped in: Rochester, NY
> *Stamp name:* New Arrival
> *Stamp Color:* Gold
> *Stamp Graphic (if any):* The "American Eagle" eagle logo with a banner underneath.
> *Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* rather clumpy. it seemed vaguely wet.
> *Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* a few taped very neatly, some were diagonally taped/off-center
> *Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 7-8 good
> *Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 7 pretty good/ good
> *Other comments:* This shit burned much more than usual insufflated. About 3x more burn than I'm used to with bags, and the taste was more chemically and less burger-and-fry tasting.



Stamp name: New Arrival
Stamp color: Gold
Graphic: American Eagle
Texture/Consistency: Dry powder. Light brown. Fresh dope, comes straight from the packagers.
Neatness of Packaging: 7/10, the big difference between the NA's described above and these is mine are packaged "Hartford/Providence" style. They're packaged in flimsy stamp bags, not taped, and then a plastic sleeve is heat sealed over each bag.
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 5-7/10
Other Comments: I found it interesting to see these reviewed by someone in another area. I've never seen them outside of the fairly close knit network of dopeheads and dealers I deal with in Hartford, and I move around a lot. From the description of your bags it sounds like it's just a case of someone else getting their hands on the "New Arrival" stamp, and using it for a entirely different product. KelvanE, if you've got any more info on these please shoot me an PM.
I shoot them, so I can't comment on the burn you described. Mixing these in is kind of a bitch. I usually do 5-6 at a time, and even after a good 30 seconds of mixing they still require heat to burn off the shit(cut) that's floating around.


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: FIRST  LADY

GRAPHIC: Naked Lady

COUNT: 7-8/10, Fat Bags

QUALITY: Solid 8/10, Fiyaa!!


This is definitely some bangin shit. Its so fuckin good to

fond some fire dope with all the BULLSHIT thats been 

around lately. The spot where I got these ALWAYS has

really good shit, but its expensive, and you gotta hope

that theyre on the block when you come. Got the # now.


----------



## Sin City Bags

95Land said:


> Stamp name: New Arrival
> Stamp color: Gold
> Graphic: American Eagle
> Texture/Consistency: Dry powder. Light brown. Fresh dope, comes straight from the packagers.
> Neatness of Packaging: 7/10, the big difference between the NA's described above and these is mine are packaged "Hartford/Providence" style. They're packaged in flimsy stamp bags, not taped, and then a plastic sleeve is heat sealed over each bag.
> Quantity: 6/10
> Quality: 5-7/10
> Other Comments: I found it interesting to see these reviewed by someone in another area. I've never seen them outside of the fairly close knit network of dopeheads and dealers I deal with in Hartford, and I move around a lot. From the description of your bags it sounds like it's just a case of someone else getting their hands on the "New Arrival" stamp, and using it for a entirely different product. KelvanE, if you've got any more info on these please shoot me an PM.
> I shoot them, so I can't comment on the burn you described. Mixing these in is kind of a bitch. I usually do 5-6 at a time, and even after a good 30 seconds of mixing they still require heat to burn off the shit(cut) that's floating around.



I've noticed that the shit that burns is usually quality as of late.


----------



## Trey

Reppin' Delaware
DROP DEAD
just letters
color: brown
quantity: 6/10
quality: 7/10
comments: pretty good stamp, one got me off e, then later I mixed 2 with a MAN DOWN (which has a graphic of a chalk outline of a dead guy (the man down's usually decent)) and actually caught a nod

not like that HARLEM BLUES though, that is preferred. best out right now

DIPSET
no graphic
color: light tan
quantity: 6/10 Average
quality: 7/10 about the same as the DROP DEAD
comments: had that a couple days ago, liked it.


----------



## evilthree

Sin City Bags said:


> Black Diamonds are all over the place and are mediocre



You in Philly?  Black Diamond is usually pretty good when I cop it, but it has its ups and downs

Just scored some Ecko, I'd say this batch is 9/10 qualitywise.  sniffed a bag 10 minutes ago and I'm feelin pretty damn good


----------



## aka1338

Anyone been to Camden recently? Looking for stamp name and NOTHING ELSE, I'm not a dummy. Last I went there was so many cop cars out, they were actually using the old 1994 Caprice cars that have been retired for years, with the entirely different logo. My boy said there's a new "Operation _____" in effect but I won't name it. I'm tryna go tomorrow but I don't know what to think. I'm gonna have out of state tags on the car I'm using and my license isn't in the best shape. I hope to all hell that my usual(s) are out so I at least know what the fuck I'm getting. Still haven't been this nervous in many years. I'm listening to police scanner audio from earlier in the day and it's just D-R's nonstop. Anyone have any recommendations for a good stamp? I gotta get in and out quicklike.

To contribute:

Since last time I've only gotten:

*Double XL*
Quantity: 8, truth in advertising 
Quality: 4, no surprise there
Comment: keep you from getting sick but without much of a rush. Seems like there's a drought lately, and not the kind that causes FIRE because we'd all welcome that.


*Double Monkey*
I've seen this reviewed from Newark before but I got it from a one-off source in a rural town. I'd have to assume he stepped all over them and retaped them because they're nothing like the review I read.
Quantity: 6 considering the rectangular bag style
Quality: 4. I was shooting three *Da Source*'s to get a full rush; I had to do a seven-shot of these to get anything noticeable. No thanks


Last time I had *Da Source* I'd still give it:
Quantity: 7
Quality: 7.5, closest thing to fire I've had in months which is a sad testament.  In my experience normally the good shit comes out in the summertime. It now maintains a talcy powdery appearence and doesn't smell like D until you mix it up, which is a sad change compared to the first or second batches of this stamp. Step it up, guys. You had people lined up around the block with the original formula. Take a lesson from Coca Cola >:[

Hoping for the best..


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Yeah, I had  Da Source and they were great. 

Last I got was

One Way:

Quality 8.0

------

Paper Trail

complete crap


----------



## jtbrick

JerZfirE said:


> STAMP: FIRST  LADY
> 
> GRAPHIC: Naked Lady
> 
> COUNT: 7-8/10, Fat Bags
> 
> QUALITY: Solid 8/10, Fiyaa!!




That's a stamp name that brings back memories. FIRST LADY was one of the best stamps in Newark back in my rookie year of using dope in 1996. It had a graphic of the Statue of Liberty and it was all over Newark for like 3-4 months straight. Good times!


----------



## XblindtruthX

My update for the week.

Destruction
Quantity - 7
Quality - 8
Red stamp - wider more unreliable style bags but deffinatly reliable dope inside.

Moonwalk
Quantity - 7
Quality - 7
Blue font - thiner wide bags then destruction got image of MJ on front.

Dead End
Quantity - 6
Quality - 7
Red Font - Dead End bags - These are not bad. - I did get a rush - I feel they are sleepy bags.
I would ass out every time i did some. not bad tho.

Michael Jackson
Quantity - 5
Quality - 6
Green Font - Image of MJ - normal thin small bags. hits fast dies fast.


----------



## Modnaro

Pittsburgh , PA

Stamp Name: Swine Flu - green text
Graphic: a dead pig
Quality- 9/10 absolute fire
Quantiy- 8/10
very very very good


----------



## Trey

KING KONG
graphic: King Kong's head
color: blue bag, black text
quantity: 4/10
quality: 6.5/10
comments: pretty good rush, but it doesn't hold you too well.. but it's still decent.

EDIT: later this shit made me feel terrible. like the cotton fever type feeling some people have been talking about. arrgh!


----------



## Trey

*#1*

*WAY 
   TO 
   GO*
graphic: words inside a red boxed #1 " *#1* " block letter type thing (words in the 1)
quantity: 7/10 most i've seen in a long time... whole bottom fold was full
quality: 8/10 Fire!
comments: only had one, but it did the trick. delayed rush though, i thought i was beat then BAM!
Overall, I can't complain.. it is a good stamp: 7.5/10
wish i had more than one haha


----------



## whitechocolate32

brooklyn

fallback 
white bag with red stamp couldnt make out the picture they were smeared bad but could make out the words on one(only got 4)
quality-9
quantity-8

these were fire but not as good as the floaters i talked about in the old thread--had these about a month ago, been away from the computer for a min...


----------



## Georgie25

evilthree said:


> You in Philly?  Black Diamond is usually pretty good when I cop it, but it has its ups and downs
> 
> Just scored some Ecko, I'd say this batch is 9/10 qualitywise.  sniffed a bag 10 minutes ago and I'm feelin pretty damn good



Nah he's from NJ, awhile back I was getting black diamond in Philly and seen soemone else from Jersey say they had it and asked and apparently they have their own black diamond bags in NJ. 

I've been on sub for the past month but the last time I heard BD in Philly changed their bag names to something else.

And when'd you get ecko? My boy got it 2 days ago and it was complete crap..


----------



## skinnyDog

think i'm as hooked on crossin the river as i am the diesel-new hook
      in NYC
            TARGET-blue letters, white bag, overall happy with product which is light, light beige with nice even consistency, nice and flaky
                quality-solid 7
               quantity-7


----------



## aka1338

I went back to Camden today and it was hot as hell so I fell back on an old phone number connect. Ended up again with..

*White House*, obviously a new batch because of color, texture, consistency and smell change
Quantity: 7 can't complain considering...
Quality: 9/10 god damn FINALLY

These things stink up the whole car with that classic raw stench. Absolutely love it. The rush is instant and not delayed like everything else I've sampled in the last month. Will seek out again even if the city cools down. Get 'em while they're firey


----------



## Sin City Bags

Georgie25 said:


> Nah he's from NJ, awhile back I was getting black diamond in Philly and seen soemone else from Jersey say they had it and asked and apparently they have their own black diamond bags in NJ.
> 
> I've been on sub for the past month but the last time I heard BD in Philly changed their bag names to something else.
> 
> And when'd you get ecko? My boy got it 2 days ago and it was complete crap..



The black diamonds here a month ago were in red ink and were fire. Now they're in bblack ink and the dope is moist. It sticks to the bag. I thought it sucked but I was doin 40 bags a day so there wasn't much that could get me high. Been clean a week now. Hopin I can get a buzz off a bag or two next time. If you're in central jerz PINS & NEEDLES in red ink is the fire stamp.


----------



## missyKO

DUMB BITCH (my first trip to p-town!)
Quantity: 3- these bags were skimp as fuck
Quality: 6- good stuff but the low count was definitely a bummer

NEXT (bricks)
Quantity: 6-7 some are pretty full
Quality: 7- easy quick high. SUCH a nice change from the shit i've been getting lately! definitely try these- they are worth it. (they may even be an 8 but I don't want to overrate compared to the crap thats been handed to me recently!!!!)


----------



## evilthree

Georgie25 said:


> Nah he's from NJ, awhile back I was getting black diamond in Philly and seen soemone else from Jersey say they had it and asked and apparently they have their own black diamond bags in NJ.
> 
> I've been on sub for the past month but the last time I heard BD in Philly changed their bag names to something else.
> 
> And when'd you get ecko? My boy got it 2 days ago and it was complete crap..



I have been getting ecko all week.  BD changed to power, but now its BD again.  I nearly got jumped at that corner a couple days ago in a non-dope related incident, so I doubt I'll go there any time in the near future

Ecko has been consistently good, I've never hit a bad batch of it.  1 or 2 bags will give me a decent nod


----------



## Trey

wilm, de
Stamp name: AK-47
Stamp Color: Blue Bag, Blue stamp wide flimsy jersey bags
Stamp Graphic (if any): AK 47 above the words (actually looks more like a sniper rifle)
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: beige, mixed up pretty dark though
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6.5/10 a little above average
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10 decent, nice rush, i was illin hardcore and 3 got me off e and then some
Other comments: strong vitamin smell, overall decent dope. I'd rather have DROP DEAD

anyone hear anything about "DISCOVERY" ? I've been hearing good stuff about it but haven't been able to get any. If you come across it, please rate it kthx


----------



## `bLow?

Good to see all the Philly heads out:

Strike/The Best. Same dope
Quality: 8/10
Quantity:8/10
This batch is fucking straight fire

Al Pacino
Pic of Al Pacino
Quality: 7.5/10
Quantity: 9/10
Hugeee bags. Dumped out a shot in the car to get well, got home scraped the bags and got a shot the same size

New World
Quality: 9/10
Quantity: 7.5/10
This shit is some fuckin fire. Cop it if u see it around


----------



## CityDub32

Pink KNOCKOUTS anyone?

Graphic - Boxing gloves

Quality- 6/7 - 10 I havent done P burgh dope in a while did anyone get these?

Quanity - Real fat


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: RED BULL

GRAPHIC: n/a

COUNT: 5-6/10

QUALITY: 4/10 TOPS


I wasnt too happy with this shit. Its not too strong at all, and the high is VERY short.

Ive done 8 bags in the last like 2 hours, and Im about to do more. If I had good dope,

I wouldve done 4 or 5 bags, and been nice and high. I havent been coppin from my usual

dude in Newark because the quality has been low, but I saw him today and its still shit.

I guess thats what happens when you get your shit cheap. GOOD DOPE COSTS GOOD $$!!


----------



## OverDone

shoobie212 said:


> Stamp: KNOCKOUT
> City: Philly
> Graphic: Two boxing gloves (black ink)
> Quality: 7-8/10 This stuff was real nice.  I havent been doin as much dope lately as other opiates but this definetly gave me a nice nod.
> Quantity: 6/10 pretty decent
> Texture: Dark tan dope that would clump up a little bit when I would chop it up into lines.  Also a decent amount would stick to the glasine bag as well but it was easily scraped off.
> Overall: 7/10 Like I said, I was really impressed with this stuff.  The only reason I'm not rating it higher is cause I kinda got beat on the bundle that i bought but thats my problem haha.  Anyone else gotten these ones in Philly?



Had Knockout tonight from Philly.  Wasn't happy.  This was white as opposed to tan so sounds like a different batch than yours


----------



## Khadijah

Trey said:


> wilm, de
> Stamp name: AK-47
> Stamp Color: Blue Bag, Blue stamp wide flimsy jersey bags



just curious wat made you say that these are jersey bags, becuz we pretty much NEVER get blue bags out here. 

U been folowin our discussion on the flimsy bags vs the regular bags lol? There is like 3 maybe 4 kinds. Theres the mad stiff, waxy ones that are smaller and alot more shiney, and they have thet little flap on the inside, facing right instead of left like the usual ones. then there is the regular slightly wider still waxy ones with the flap opening twds the left, then the really wide ones that are mad flimsy  and is hardly wax bags and just flops all over the place and usualy the dope dont stick to them when u go to scrape them. But idk wat a "wide blue flimsy jersey bag" is u got to enlighten me on that one plz not bustin ur balls just curious


----------



## lcobstu

Stamp name:ecko
Stamp Color:blue
Stamp Graphic (if any):rhino
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packagingackaged neatly
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):8
fire had me blasted for hours
------
Stamp name:sosa
Stamp Color:blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): a man's face
Count: 6 slightly above average
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:grainy chunky fire
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:neat
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):7.5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):7.5
-------
Stamp name:Incredible hulk
Stamp Color:green
Stamp Graphic (if any):none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:slightly chunky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:neat
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):2-4 count sucks not worth it
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):2-4 Shit pretty much sucks
-------
Stamp name:Venom in the blood
Stamp Color:blue bag red ink
Stamp Graphic (if any):arm with needle in it
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:sexy
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:9 neatly packed
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):8 pretty fat
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):7.5
Pretty good stuff on par with everything I get in phila
----------
Stamp name:Top Secret
Stamp Color:green
Stamp Graphic (if any):none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:half assed tape job
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5 count average
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5 average....short
--------
Stamp name:successful
Stamp Color:bljue
Stamp Graphic (if any):kinda smudged can't really tell
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:brownish 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:neat
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):7
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):6-6.5
Burnt my nose badly when I snorted it, but better than most of the stuff that I've had come out of Jerz
--------
Stamp name:Explosion
Stamp Color:blue bad red ink
Stamp Graphic (if any):flames
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tannish whitish grainy
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:8
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):8 
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):8 nodding hard off two bags
Probably some of the strongest smelling dope I've ever had it's sealed within a plastic bag and I can smell it through the bag.
--------
Stamp name:Heartless
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic (if any):broken heart
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packagingacked tightly hard to open
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):7
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):7 some of the better stuff I've had from jerz

**I'm new here, just had enough time to post, been busy.  If you come across the eckos or sosas in phila, def grab them.  Be careful though I grabbed those eckos from someone I didn't know and they tried to carjack me when they followed me to my vehicle.  Luckily I carry pepper spray and I got away safely.

Cheers!
-G


----------



## Porkyprimecut

aka1338 said:


> I went back to Camden today and it was hot as hell so I fell back on an old phone number connect. Ended up again with..



  Just went to Camden and got more One Way and it is pretty good,per usual. Not a cop in site, but it was 10:00am ,so maybe that made the difference, I usually go early in the day

One Way :

Quality 7.5
Quantity: 7.5


----------



## teethmarks

*green star treks*

hello everyone.  glad i found this site.

i copped star treks in newark

they were awful

quantity 4/10
quality 2/10
comments: took a break for about a month. last i had was black magic from paterson and that was really good. this stuff is garbage.  very little in bag and it seemed like maybe 2 of the 10 were real.  been hearing bad things about newark so avoid that shit.


----------



## evilthree

lcobstu said:


> **I'm new here, just had enough time to post, been busy.  If you come across the eckos or sosas in phila, def grab them.  Be careful though I grabbed those eckos from someone I didn't know and they tried to carjack me when they followed me to my vehicle.  Luckily I carry pepper spray and I got away safely.
> 
> Cheers!
> -G



The ecko corner seems to attract some real shitheads.  I have got ripped off twice by people around that area, and a junkie tried to lure me into something which most likely would have been unpleasant once(he told me that 2 black guys around the corner were planning on robbing me, and to follow him.  naturally i went back to my car and got out of there)


----------



## lcobstu

evilthree said:


> The ecko corner seems to attract some real shitheads.  I have got ripped off twice by people around that area, and a junkie tried to lure me into something which most likely would have been unpleasant once(he told me that 2 black guys around the corner were planning on robbing me, and to follow him.  naturally i went back to my car and got out of there)




yeah....I was kinda desperate...shit was good though, but I will stick to what I know.  I thank God that I didn't get killed.

-G


----------



## missyKO

ok so the other day my dude handed me two loose bags saying that some dude gave it to him to sample. I forgot about them til today so i opened one and poured it out and surprise! the powder iniside was light and powdery and a dark gray color. I didnt do it cause I'm weary- I've never seen anything like that before? does anyone have a clue? i mean i didn't pay for them so its cool, i'm just curious.
Stamp: Ace of Spades(in black)


----------



## wwindexx

Name: Gangster Party
Picture: a pistol
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 7/10
Product Color: Light tan, real flakey
City: Pittsburgh

I really liked these. They were around before, even better ones. Glad to see them back though. Wish they were just as cool.

Name: Honeybun
Picture: None
Quality 10/10
Quantity: 8/10
Product Color: Light brown
City: Pittsburgh

These bags were awesome. Some of the best bags I've seen in a super long time. They're exactly like the green star legends. Get these if you can.

Name:Carver Hall
Picture: Greek style building with pillars
Quality: 8/10
Quantity: 9/10
Product Color: Muddy brown
City: Pittsburgh

This shit looked like mud in the rig. The bags were fat as fuck and they were good. Yeah though, it looked like i was bangin mud.


----------



## deaf eye

blue lable  
with a pic of a bottle
neatness - its pretty neat even tho lable is misspelled (im not a spelling snob just pointing it out )
quantity - 8 
quality- 5 or 6
white and real flaky


----------



## JerZfirE

teethmarks said:


> hello everyone.  glad i found this site.
> 
> i copped star treks in newark
> 
> they were awful
> 
> quantity 4/10
> quality 2/10
> comments: took a break for about a month. last i had was black magic from paterson and that was really good. this stuff is garbage.  very little in bag and it seemed like maybe 2 of the 10 were real.  been hearing bad things about newark so avoid that shit.




Your STAR TREKs must be a copied stamp because when I was gettin them and they were fire.

 I havent seen them around in a few weeks. Now I know not to cop them if I see them again.


----------



## OverDone

*Philly*
*Stamp name:*    SO FLY
*Stamp Color:*    black
*Stamp Graphic (if any):*    no graphic
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*    tannish and brittle flakes
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:*    standard
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):*    9/10
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):*       9/10
*Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):*

Nice fat bags. Nice clean noddy high.

I hadn't had this stamp in about two weeks. Prior to that it was poor quality and was pissed that I got stuck with it again another night. It turned out alright though because the shit was really good.

This time I am really happy.


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: RUSH

GRAPHIC: N/A

COUNT: 7/10

QUALITY: 6/10



STAMP: BODY BAG

GRAPHIC: A Coffin haha

COUNT: 6.5-7/10

QUALITY: 7/10


----------



## disasterline

Pittsburgh, PA

name: the king of it all
graphic: looks like a chess king, all lettering and picture in red
quantity: 4/10 pretty small
quality: 7/10 pretty good stuff, been about 2 days since i last used and considering the size of them. also as soon as you untaped the bag, you could smell it even from about a foot.
comments: would buy again if i had the cash!


----------



## Trey

lacey k said:


> just curious wat made you say that these are jersey bags, becuz we pretty much NEVER get blue bags out here.
> 
> U been folowin our discussion on the flimsy bags vs the regular bags lol? There is like 3 maybe 4 kinds. Theres the mad stiff, waxy ones that are smaller and alot more shiney, and they have thet little flap on the inside, facing right instead of left like the usual ones. then there is the regular slightly wider still waxy ones with the flap opening twds the left, then the really wide ones that are mad flimsy  and is hardly wax bags and just flops all over the place and usualy the dope dont stick to them when u go to scrape them. But idk wat a "wide blue flimsy jersey bag" is u got to enlighten me on that one plz not bustin ur balls just curious



The guy I got it from is from jersey and he said they are jersey bags. I know the jersey bags are usually white but these were blue. 
They were about twice as wide as regular bags (like the jersey bags that i've seen are) but they weren't as waxy as the normal bags.. so that's prolly where I got the idea that they were the flimsy bags that've been discussed on here.
They might not actually be "flimsy" but they are the wide bags generally affiliated with jersey and not as stiff as normal.
These might be the slightly wider wax bags, because they were still glassine bags, just not as waxy as normal. 
I must be mistaken. 
sorry, lacey k! lol 
anyways, that was my thought process behind saying that. my bad!!


----------



## Trey

DISCOVERY
graphic: space shuttle
blue bag, blue stamp
color: brown
quantity: 6-7/10
quality: 7.5/10
comments: good shit, just sweaty as hell. all stuck to the bags >.<

graphic: snake coiled up
no text
blue bag, black snake
color: real light tan
quantity: 5/10
quality: 4/10 garbage.

black rabbit has been sweaty too. all the dope is stuck the bags it seems like lately.. i dunno if it's the humidity or what, but, scrape scrape scrape


----------



## evilthree

OverDone said:


> *Philly*
> *Stamp name:*    SO FLY
> *Stamp Color:*    black
> *Stamp Graphic (if any):*    no graphic
> *Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*    tannish and brittle flakes
> *Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:*    standard
> *Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):*    9/10
> *Quality of Product (1-10 scale):*       9/10
> *Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):*
> 
> Nice fat bags. Nice clean noddy high.
> 
> I hadn't had this stamp in about two weeks. Prior to that it was poor quality and was pissed that I got stuck with it again another night. It turned out alright though because the shit was really good.
> 
> This time I am really happy.



I had so fly before.  It was pretty average


----------



## OverDone

yeah, it seems to fluctuate. Last night was fuckin' nice though. I was real happy cause I had KNOCKOUT two nights before and it barely got me high


----------



## KingstonRoller

Stamp name: BRAIN DEAD
Stamp Color: light green/green
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: whitish tan with flakes kinda stuck to the bag a little
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: pretty straight
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 9/10

so happy with these bags for once the d boy wasnt lyin when he said "yo this the best around here"


----------



## teethmarks

JerZfirE said:


> Your STAR TREKs must be a copied stamp because when I was gettin them and they were fire.
> 
> I havent seen them around in a few weeks. Now I know not to cop them if I see them again.



i read something in the old thread about red stamped star treks being good.  these were just kinda frustrating. i been hearing not so good things about newark so i copped in p-town and got:

Stamp: michael jackson
Graphic: waist up shot of mj
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 7/10
Color, texture: a light tan, mostly powdery
comments: took a long time to feel anything and seemed heavily cut.  frustrating.


----------



## SWIM OPIATES

JerZfirE said:


> Your STAR TREKs must be a copied stamp because when I was gettin them and they were fire.
> 
> I havent seen them around in a few weeks. Now I know not to cop them if I see them again.



The start treks were fucking fire


----------



## Trey

THRILLER
blue bag blue stamp
graphic: Michael Jackson's one glove
quantity: 6/10
quality: 5/10 average
color: light tan
comments: seems like the darker shit is the better shit around here. The discovery is like mud, and it's the shit, but the lighter shit is only like average.
decent, only had one, mixed in the bundle of discovery's.
overall: dead average.


----------



## es1684

THRILLER
there a pic of something above the thriller but not a glove... im not sure ,,, my boy who has em said its a zombie face
6.5-7/10 ... its ok... def better then average but not fire
7-8/10.. all the bags are big some different sizes but all big
verry few flakes mostly all powder... if i had to buy again i would if i couldnt get fire knowingly.


----------



## missyKO

outta paterson(cause nwk has been SUCKING lately)

POWER
HOUSE
-no graphic-
Quantity: 6- the bags are not that full but they aren't skimp either- decent
Quality: 6.5- its definitely not fire but its better than the stuff i've been getting in the bricks


i also have "BLUEPRINT 3" I will post on that later


----------



## PureLife

^ Damn you gotta keep looking then 

Punisher wit the greeen writing

quan. - Full fold full, so thats like what, an 8/10 or some shit

qual.- I was spilling my strawberry drank all over the train after doing 1b boot. Sooo , ill shoot for 7.

Moon Walk  ( blue)

quan- eh, was a lil disappointed on. maybe 5/10

qual- Was a little suprised, pretty good. 7/10


There's tons of bullshit around. Ask by name or get a discount.


----------



## PureLife

oh, and 

Wyte Bitch

quan- 4/10

qual- 6/10

it was good, but it was fucking STICKY as wet.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Hey everyone. I kicked the diesel habit. Today was my first day using in 11 days so my tolerance is way down. However, I have a report for you guys, so here it goes. I talked to my buddy who had done some too and he's been using regularly. So hopefully, this is pretty acurate.

Stamp: Black Diamond
Graphic: a diamond in blue ink
Count: 6/10
Quality: 7/10 I'm wasted off two bags. My buddy said it's very good.
Color: darker than usual but still tan. I wouldn't call it brown.
Neatness/packing: 8/10 looks pretty factory
Overall Score: 7/10
Comments: Not having a tolerance is amazing! Two weeks ago I was sniffing around 40 bags a day. Sometimes I'd do a whole brick. I can't go back to that lifestyle. It's nice having money in my pocket. I copped these two buns today and am happy getting high for today but tomorrow I'm going back to not using. However, I'm sure this would do the trick for any of you in here. It seems like nice dope.


----------



## yo_bot

green DEAD END bags
new batch wrapped tighter and stamp smudged real good
not super fat but decent quality

peace


----------



## JerZfirE

Got some really good shit out of Newark..

STAMP: GORILLA

GRAPHIC: Two M16s crossed.

COUNT: 7.5/10

QUALITY: SOLID 8-8.5


This shit is bangin. I only did a two bag shot because

I didnt know the shit, and I was glad I didnt do more.


----------



## Georgie25

Anyone in Philly have ASSASSIN bags? Whatd u think? Picture of a dagger with blood dripping down it.


----------



## es1684

TEMPTATION
picture of 2 people fuckin
6.5/10 def good but nothing special
6/10 no problem  a lil more then average


----------



## okterrific

Hey People Been a while since i posted, Here are a few stamps i have copped recently in the town of Paterson.

Stamp name: BLUE PRINT 3
Stamp Color: BLUE
Stamp Graphic (if any): GRAPHIC OF JAY Z
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: WHITE/ FLAKY
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: PRETTY NEAT, SOME BAGS WERE SLOPPY
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):6/10 These were good and did the job well, hey are def worth it to pick up if you come across them.

Stamp name: THRILLER
Stamp Color:RED
Stamp Graphic (if any):GRAPHIC OF A CLOWN/JESTER
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: KINDA TAN AND A LIL BIT FLAKEY
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:THESE WERE PACKED UP IN A RUSH NOT NEAT AT ALL
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10-7/10 THESE BAGS OME WERE SKIMPED SOME WERE LARGER THAN OTHERS, THEY VARIED ALOT
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):7/10 I WAS HAPPY WITH THE HIGH OFF OF THESE GOT ME NODDING HARD OFF OF 3 BAGS BUT I JSUT WISH THEY WERE A BIT MORE BIGGER SOME OF THE BAGS WERE SO SKIMPED THEY LOOKED ALMOST LIKE A SCRAPE INSTEAD OF A FULL BAG.

Stamp name: MAMBO KING
Stamp Color:  RED
Stamp Graphic (if any): THE WORDS MAMBO AND THE WORD KING IN A PICTURE OF A CROWN UNDER THE WORD MAMBO
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: WHITE/SEMI FLAKY MORE POWDERY THAN FLAKY
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: VERY NEATLY PACKED, THEY TOOK THERE HARD ASS TIME WITH THESE
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10 THESE WERE PRETTY AVERAGE SIZED BAGS AND WERE PRETTY PHAT, WAS VERY HAPPY WITH THE SIZE OF THEM
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):7.5/10 THESE ARE EXCELLENT BAGS AFTER USING 2 BAGS I WAS FEELING TERRIFIC THESE ARE SOME OF THE BEST I HAVE HAD IN THE PAST FEW DAYS, IF YOU HAPPEN TO COME ACROSS THESE SCOOP THEM UP WHILE THEY ARE OUT THERE. YOU WILL NOT BE DISSAPPOINTED 

AND THAT IS THE STAMP REPORT FOR THIS WEEKEND,I WILL BE BACK THIS WEEK WITH MORE REPORTS FOR STAMPS OUT OF THE P-TOWN AREA, LATER FELLOW BLULIGHTERS/ DOPE FEENS  YALL BE SAFE, PEACE OUT PEOPLES


----------



## shoobie212

Copped in Philly

Stamp name:  Ice Block
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic : Just a block of black ink.  I assume its supposed to be a block of ice
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan/ off-white
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 9/10  Really neat bags... the plastic bag on the outside had one heat-sealed line and the glasine bags are really neatly folded
Quantity of Product : 8/10 A pretty good amount of powder.  Seemed like a bit more than the stuff I was getting prior to this
Quality of Product : 5-6/10  

Overall these were pretty average bags I would say.  I needed 2-3 sniffed to get me to a nice spot, which is pretty much the same as those KNOCKOUT and HI-POWER bags that I was getting before.  I'm just really happy I finally got a connect that I can call and meet up with instead of having to cop shit on the street like I had to before.


----------



## Modnaro

Location: Pittsburgh, PA
Stamp Name: Top of the line red text
Graphic: appears to be a syringe.
quality: well must be 8/10 I snorted 4 and got well off sick and some what high kind of nodding could also be the 200 mgs of Librium I took with it. (I've been shooting 20 bags a day for the past 2 weeks so 4 snorted getting me there is impressive, and the fact that my dealer cleared out his entire supply in like one day.
Quantity- 8/10 pretty decent size

Man I wish I wasnt trying to kick the needle because I bet if I booted theese well yeah you know


----------



## missyKO

JerZfirE said:


> Got some really good shit out of Newark..
> 
> STAMP: GORILLA
> 
> GRAPHIC: Two M16s crossed.
> 
> COUNT: 7.5/10
> 
> QUALITY: SOLID 8-8.5
> 
> 
> This shit is bangin. I only did a two bag shot because
> 
> I didnt know the shit, and I was glad I didnt do more.





Did this come in the wide flimsy bags?


----------



## Eight0Eight

Well here in the UK, we don't have "stamps" or brand names for heroin.

We just have bags.

£--'s and £--'s are (obviously) the most common. From there on up your working with ounces (like 1/16th's / 1/8th's etc etc)

This is some gear I bought today, and decided to take a pic.

In the third pic, you can see an unopened bag. It just wrapped in a rectangle with a cigarette paper. This is *BY FAR* the most common way it is packaged over here.

Weight-wise, a £---bag _should_ be between 0.15g and 0.20g. The size of the city tends to dictate this. The larger the city, the bigger the bags (this is down to increased competetion I think) This particular stuff was found in the city of Bath - and weighs 0.17.

They are very consistent in weight. 

Either my tolerance is gone WAAAAAY DOWN, or this gear is *blinding*. I only cooked up 1/2 and I was nodding HARD. Really hard. I think the reason is a bit of both  (I normally only take 1mg subutex/day). 

Is it much darker in colour when cooked-up compared to what you guys get in the US?



*NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Whoa that's a hefty sized needle!

I think it's funny it goes 0,1 0,2 0,3 0,4...etc


----------



## SmokeTrails

.... wow i so didnt want to get high today.... until i opend this thread


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Jersey Shore

I Had these Blue Label stamps the other night 

awesome count , very potent 

Grab um Up


----------



## Eight0Eight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Whoa that's a hefty sized needle!
> 
> I think it's funny it goes 0,1 0,2 0,3 0,4...etc



Yeah, I need the longer ones as I use the femoral. Some people (girls especially I've noticed) can do that with regular insulin 1ml's.

But in general people use the ones in the pic.

I know one guy that uses "long greens" - and NO word off a lie, they are TWICE as long and TWICE as thick.

I once had to use one, as I had run out of clean pins. FUCK THAT NEVER AGAIN.
It makes such a large hole that it bleeds afterwards just like an open wound - profusely. Really quite scary. I've also witnessed some utter morons use those (long greens) to shoot up Temazapam SUSPENSION  - basically crushed up temazzies with water. The gauge needle was big enough to let it through 

Why do you think its funny the way the barrels are numbered? Are they different across the pond?


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Black Magic

Quality: 7.0

Quantity: 6.0

Camden


----------



## teethmarks

ptown

Stamp: funny money
Graphic: cash moneys
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: varies, my best bag was a 8/10, worst was a 2/10
Color, texture: tan
comments: asked for mamba kings got these, not bad.. finally


----------



## phr

Eight0Eight said:


> Why do you think its funny the way the barrels are numbered? Are they different across the pond?


I believe he wasn't aware that you guys use ,'s as .'s, maybe.

Yeah, your dope does have a different color than the stuff we get out here on the East Coast. Could be the cut, I guess. I've seen base cooked up on video before and it was real close in color to the stuff we get, which tends to be a light golden color.


----------



## JerZfirE

missyKO said:


> Did this come in the wide flimsy bags?



(GORILLA)


Yeah it did. All the good shit I get from this area comes in those bags.

It doesnt matter if its the same dealer or anything.


----------



## Eight0Eight

phrozen said:


> I believe he wasn't aware that you guys use ,'s as .'s, maybe.
> 
> Yeah, your dope does have a different color than the stuff we get out here on the East Coast. Could be the cut, I guess. I've seen base cooked up on video before and it was real close in color to the stuff we get, which tends to be a light golden color.



Sometimes it is so dark when cooked up that it look like strong black coffee in the syringe. Its impossible to see if you are pulling back blood, and even more importantly - the colour the blood . You just have to watch for the barrel filling up.

When it is ^this dark hitting an artery becomes more likely.


OT - where do these guys/dealers get the stamps? Are they made especially for this purpose?


----------



## Bomboclat

You guys have been doing a great job in this thread so far! in proud of you cats :D

*lets just keep the posts to bag ratings and specific bad discussion only please
Questions like the one in the post above should be moved to the Basic Heroin Culture Questions thread. Just trying to keep this on topic *


----------



## Khadijah

This thread blowin up my dudes (n ladies too! Big ups to all da females holdn it down on the streets  keepn they ears to the ground n lettin us kno tha good word!)

This got to be my favorite thread, some days i might not even  come on BL but first thing i alwways do when i come here is peep this thread. It grew fast as fuck!  Lotta us dope feens out there huh.....


Hey, I got a suggestion for yall...If you think of it, you kno how there is a option to type in  a title for your post? If you are reviewing a stamp or askin about it, try and type  the name  of the  stamp in the title of the  thread sothat when ppl come herer searchin for certain stamps to get info on it will be easier to find. this is just if you feel like it or think of it was just thinkn it would make it easier for all us.

Anyways, got sum true blood in blue....Aint tried yet...report in a few days...my man seemed to like it enough, it was in those super wide but still waxy bags, the ones they used to use more in 2003 and that era of time nowadays the thinner ones, (not the super narrow philly style bags, but the ones that makes more of a wide rectangle not a skinny long rectangole when folded)

anyways willl let yall kno...anybody who had these outa ptown post ur opinion if u got one...smelled n looked aight but aint had a chance to do em up my self yet.lotta blue stamps lately inccluding hellboy didnt try but one of those tho so  cantrate


----------



## missyKO

JerZfirE said:


> (GORILLA)
> 
> 
> Yeah it did. All the good shit I get from this area comes in those bags.
> 
> It doesnt matter if its the same dealer or anything.





the reason i ask is because i got

FIRST LADY
(picture of a naked chick)
Quality: 8- soo good damn.
Quantity: 7 nice and fat

supposedly these are the same as those GORILLA bags and they are in the wide flimsy bags. awesome- i am very pleased.

be safe everyone


----------



## Eight0Eight

Thinking about it, its impossible for anyone outside of these citys in the US to stay on topic!

Or am I wrong - is there moew than 2 cities where stamp bags are the norm?


----------



## lilczey

lol this thread has been doin good huh ?? wat is this ver. #20 lol..

gotta love it...

camden, nj= the best dope in the world second to the dope in north jerz cities like paterson and newark 

black magic is every where nd not bad from wat i understand

_
lol czey sry im jus fuckin wit u  do u c wat i did there

lazyk_


----------



## evilthree

Eight0Eight said:


> Thinking about it, its impossible for anyone outside of these citys in the US to stay on topic!
> 
> Or am I wrong - is there moew than 2 cities where stamp bags are the norm?



Stamps are a northeast US thing.  Many other cities, especially in the south and western US have black tar heroin from Mexico.  The East Coast, however, gets Colombian powder heroin, hence the difference in packaging and the stamps

So yes, it would be hard for anyone who got their dope in packaging other than stamps to stay on topic


----------



## `bLow?

evilthree said:


> I had so fly before.  It was pretty average



Just got a couple of these two days ago and they were actually better than I remember them. Guess this batch is better than some others.


----------



## deaf eye

*Soulja boy*

SOULJA BOY
over soulja boy  theres a green guy i guess its an army man
tan  powdery
count 7-8 
power- 7 - but im thinkin it may be an 8 or 9 , but its prolly just a 7 and im a lightweight ,


----------



## OpiodSlave

Stamp: Lethal Dose
Quanity: 8/10 (pretty fat)
Quality: 8/10 as well. It was pretty awesome. One bag had me feeling good, reall good
Color: A biege, mabe dark beige.

Area: Mastic Beach, New york
PRICE: _*DONT POST PRICES!!!!!!!!!*_

I purchased two bundles, because in my town that's the ONLY way too get good dope at a reasonable price unless you feel like spending DONT POST PRICES. But for this batch, I wasnt as mad about spending the money as usual. It was ALMOST worth the money =]. Deffienedly gonna purchase it again

Stamp: Never Surrender
Quanity: 7/10
Quality: 7.5/10 Not as good as the Lethal doses mentioned above, still pretty good.
Color: Dark beige

Area: Mastic Beach
PRICE: _* DONT POST PRICES!!!!*_


If you can't get your hands on the Lethal doses in my town, these are a close second.

Stamp: World wide
Quanity: 9/10 some of the fattest bags I ever got
Quality: 10/10. Amazing nod from ONE bag. Just niffin it too
Color: Light Beige

Area: Mastic beach
PRICE: *QUIT POSTIN THA GODDAMN PRICES YOU NO RULE READIN MUTHA FUCKA!!! LOL*

This shit is nothing less than amazing, unfortinatley, my mans will NEVER do less than DONT POST PRICES. Even a bundle is DONT POST FUCKIN PRICES IF YOU DONT WANT THE THREAD SHUT DOWN But, if you wanna indulge this is the way too go, although I'd probabley buy 2 lethal doses seeing how theyre pretty close and half the price 


_SO, IF YOU DIDNT GET THE IDEA BY NOW...PLEASE DO NOT POST PRICES....GO BACK AND READ THE RULES BEFORE YOU POST AGAIN OR THE NEXT PERSON WHO FUCKS UP IS GONNA GET THE THREAD CLOSED....THE RULES IN HERE IS VERY STRICT FOR GOOD REASONS, SO JUST DONT MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE TWICE AND WE WILL BE FINE.....

PEACE
LACEY_


----------



## es1684

MOONWALK
above the txt is the pic of michael jackson thats on the green and red mj bags
8.5/10... quality
7/10... bag size


----------



## okterrific

Hey All after making a recent trip to the city of paterson I copped some new bags that are part of the michael jackson collection of stamps circulatiting around, this are brand new have they have just hit the streets they are called: 

STAMP: JACKSON 5IVE- BLUE STAMP

GRAPHIC: SMALL GRAPHIC OF MICHAEL JACKSON HEAD SHOT,THE PICTURE ON THESE ARE MUCH SMALLER THAN THE USUAL GRAPHIC OF MJ THAT HAS BEEN GOING AROUND THE PAST FEW WEEKS...

COUNT: 7/10 THEY WERE PRETTY DECENT SIZED AND I WAS HAPPY WITH THE COUNT

QUALITY: 5-5.5/10 THESE ARE TERRIFIC BAGS AND GET YOU HIGH AND NODDING AFTER DOING A FEW OF THEM, THEY ARE DEF  AVERAGE BUT NOT EXCELLENT, THE PRODUCT WAS WHITE AND FLAKEY LIKE IT SHOULD BE. 

OTHER COMMENTS:. IF YOU HAPPEN TO COME ACROSS THEM THEY ARE DEF WORTH IT TO PICK UP AND GET HIGH OFF OF, YOU WILL DEF BE HAPPY WITH THESE BAGS AND WILL GET YOU HIGH AND NODDING.

LATER PEOPLE AND BE SAFE, PEACE


----------



## JerZfirE

missyKO said:


> the reason i ask is because i got
> 
> FIRST LADY
> (picture of a naked chick)
> Quality: 8- soo good damn.
> Quantity: 7 nice and fat
> 
> supposedly these are the same as those GORILLA bags and they are in the wide flimsy bags. awesome- i am very pleased.
> 
> be safe everyone




I got my first lady bags from the same block, and I thought they were 

supposed to be two tone, but it got fucked up. The pink side mustve got

on the purple when it was stamped. I got higher off the gorilla. The gorilla

bags were the next stamp after the first lady on this block. Maybe we got shit

from the same location. Some things we'll just never know haha.


----------



## PureLife

GORILLA ( two tone color, pink and purple

graphic: two guns crossing

quality- very high quality, easily an7.5-8

quantity: First fold of the bag was completely full. Very large. easily a 9. Shits were fat

This were pretty cool bags.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Fire Alert!!!! Fire Alert!!!!

What's up playas! I cut down my dope use a lot. I've been using 2 times a week. I just don't wanna get dependent again. Anyway, last night I ran into these two stamps and they are by far the best stamps I've ever gotten. And all of the junkies in my inner circle agree.

Stamp: Black Devil
Graphic: a devil with a pitchfork in red ink
Count: 5/10
Quality: 9/10 really fucking strong. I'm glad I only did one bag or I would have overdosed.
Color: white for dope. Obviously not coke white, but it wasn't so tan.
Neatness/Packing: 10/10 looked like it was legally packed at a store
Overall Score: 8/10 

Comments - The quality was nuts, the count was average. This dope is absolute fire. If you find it DO IT! Just be careful. My tolerance is down, but my friends are still high and they were blown away. 

Stamp: General
Graphic: some sort of army logo to go with the name general
Count: 7/10
Quality: 10/10 this is the shit!!!!
Color: regular dope tan
Neatness/Packing: 8/10 very neatly done
Overall Score: 10/10 I've never had such quality dope. Very good, but dangerous if caution is not used

Comments - This is fire. No if, ands, or buts about it! If you find them, DO THEM!!! Good luck and be safe everyone!!!


----------



## missyKO

GORILLA

graphic- two guns crossed

Quantity: 7.5 pretty full- its in the wider flimsy bags and when flicked, it fills up half of the bottom fold. nice size

Quality: 8 best stuff I've had in a while


get it if you can! totally worth the extra money i put out. be safe all!


----------



## JerZfirE

missyKO said:


> GORILLA
> 
> graphic- two guns crossed
> 
> Quantity: 7.5 pretty full- its in the wider flimsy bags and when flicked, it fills up half of the bottom fold. nice size
> 
> Quality: 8 best stuff I've had in a while
> 
> 
> get it if you can! totally worth the extra money i put out. be safe all!





Those GORILLA bags are the way to go. Ive gotten this shit from like four different people.


IF YOU SEE THIS STAMP IN JUST PURPLE, AND NOT TWO-TONED, IT IS LEGIT.

THE PINK MUST HAVE RUN OUT AT SOME POINT WHILE STAMPING THE BATCH.

I GOT THEM STAMPED WITH ALL PURPLE, AND IT IS THE SAME DOPE. BE SAFE. 

**Make sure it has the two crossed guns, and its in the wide bags.


----------



## okterrific

Hey All its a new day and that means a new stamp to add to my collection from the terrific streets of everyones favorite city Paterson LOL After copping sevral bags the report is that  todays stamp is called CHINESE DOPE.


STAMP: CHINESE DOPE- BLUE STAMP

GRAPHIC: SMALL GRAPHIC OF OF A CHINESE SYMBOL OR LETTER...

COUNT:6.5/10-7/10 THEY WERE PRETTY DECENT SIZED AND I WAS HAPPY WITH THE COUNT ALTOUGH SOME WERE A TAD SMALLER THAN OTHERS BUT NOT BY MUCH

QUALITY: 6.5-7/10 THESE ARE GOOD BAGS AFTER DOING 3 OF THEM IT HAD ME NODDDIN FOR A PRETTY LONG TIME. I WAS HAPPY WITH THE HIGH FROM THESE AND WOULD RECCOMEND THEM TO OTHERS IF THEY HAPPEN TO COME ACROSS THEM, THEY DO THE JOB AND DO IT WELL AND THE HIGH LAST FOR A GOOD WHILE MUCH LONGER THAN OTHER BAGS I HAVE HAD THE PAST FEW DAYS.

OTHER COMMENTS:THESE GOT ME GOOD, GET THEM IF YOU SEE THEM THEY ARE DEF WORTH IT AND YOU WILL BE HaPPY WITH THEM, THEY ARE A BIT BETTER THAN AVERAGE DEF BETTER THAN THE CRAP THAT HAS BEEN OUT THERE, TRY TO GET A DEAL ON THESE IF YOU CAN. 

LATER PEOPEL AND BE SAFE, BE BACK SOON WITH A NEW REPORTS OF THE NEW STAMP AND PRODUCTS OFF THE STREETS OF P-TOWN.


----------



## Khadijah

Yo is it jus me or is there a blue stamp takeover all over ptown lately...U never see blue stamps too much on the regular but since FRIDAY there has been hellboy, the blueprint 3, true blood, jackson 5ive and chinese dope all in the past week and thas only the ones i kno of... Thats alot of blue stamps 2 add to tha colection....lol blue stamp click shuttn it down....

anyways Wats good okterriffic thank u for that report good 2 see u postin again with the updates for the ish on my usual side of the hood....everybody b good and enjoy....Ill post sum reviews tomorro hopefully if i get a chance


----------



## brainsex

*newbie*

hey all brand new here. to give u an idea of where i'm at, I have been shooting everyday for 5 months now, and have developed a pretty decent tolerance. anyway here is what I've encountered over the past 2 weeks:

Star Trek
quantity 7
quality 8 best shit I've been able to find in ptown in the last little bit. 3-4 bags keeps me good for 6/7 hours
neatly packaged. Star trek written in red

Chinese dope 
quantity 7
quality 5. keeps me from getting sick. need to boot about 8 bags to feel anything
stamp is blue with a weird symbol I cant make out

Believe it
quantity 7
quality 6
red lettering. neatly packed

michael jackson
quantity 6
quality 5

Best buy
def not fire cause I just did 3 and still feel kind of sick. i'll report back on this one

It seems as if the quality of dope has seroiusly dropped off. The only shit that actually gets me high anymore is Star Trek, and I cant find it anywhere. everything else is just to hold me over. By the way if you come across geico or ny warrior tell your dealer to go to hell, cause that shit is fake!!!!


----------



## deaf eye

*gi joe*

GI JOE
rise of cobra
quantitiy 4-5
quality -  6
other ~ standard jersey diesel 

an all around salute to mediocrity


----------



## deaf eye

PureLife said:


> . Moon Walk, now, I'm a skeptic on that high rating.



from everyone else'es rating on the moon walk 
it seems i judged the moonwalk pretty accurate

   jk


----------



## elevator

Pittsburgh area
Hennessey-green bag.  Decent d but the bags are a little skimp.  Anyone heard of WD-40 bags?  Peace


----------



## DaBricks

Newark area

China White red stamp no graphic
6/10 quantity
6/10 quality
Mixed up a nice light brown/tan but not as good as I expected


----------



## teethmarks

my boy was able to find the gorilla bags so i was able to try them and they were fire like everyone says.

but, ptown

Stamp: NEXT
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 6/10
Color, texture: tan
comments: a step up from what i have been getting in ptown


----------



## PureLife

> from everyone else'es rating on the moon walk
> it seems i judged the moonwalk pretty accurate
> 
> jk



Lets take it to the blacktop after lunch.


----------



## SWIM OPIATES

Stamp: Terminator 
Graphic: Red Skull
Count: 7/10
Quality: 9/10 
Neatness/Packing: 4/10 
Overall Score: 8/10


----------



## Sin City Bags

I had those moonwalks that everyone is describing and they weren't so good. I have a feeling someone opened the bags, took a big step, retaped and sold them.

Still getting the GENERAL stamps and i'm noddin hard! And for all you guys who are wondering I cop them down here in brunswick but my guy gets his shit from Newark.


----------



## OverDone

*Bmw 750*

Philly
Stamp name:  BMW 750 
Stamp Color:   Bluish green stamp but the wax paper was white (basically the color of uncolored wax paper)
Stamp Graphic (if any):  BMW logo with the words BMW 750 below the graphic
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off white
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:  see comments below
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):  see comments below
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):  6.5
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):

This was copped at 3am from the same spot I usually hit during 'reasonable' hours.  This makes a total of 6 or 7 confirmed stamps on the same city block.

I dumped the first of two bags in the spoon, looked like an average count.

The 2nd bag was sealed in a wax bag inside of a glassine bag (just like any other bag).  When I tore off the top of the glassine bag it looked like there was a hole in the wax bag because of a powdery residue sticking to glassine bag.

I pulled out the wax bag and it was already torn. So essentially, instead of a long wax bag it was about one third the size and also ripped down the side.

I opened this (if you can call it opened cause it was torn to shit) and there were only a few specks in what was left of the tampered with bag.

I got a nice high from just the one bag and those specks but consider the following:
1) I have a low tolerance
2) I was drunk
3) I was smokin weed
4) I got ripped off

I wasn't planning on getting high today so it wasn't a big deal.  If I had a habit, I would be FUCKIN PISSED

But it got me high


----------



## `bLow?

Be glad we have that extra plastic on the outside or else ya woulda just been beat. They are a pain in the dick to open sometimes like when I'm sick as fuck wishin I could just wanna damn thing open.

But Philly heads - Ecko is still that fire? Best in the city at the moment?


----------



## DaBricks

Newark area

Stamp: Hennessy
No graphic
Quantity: 7/10  Narrow glassine neatly folded
Quality: 8/10 Damn good shit
Nice shade of tan mixed up nice


----------



## PureLife

^ Damn, that stamp is STILL around.


----------



## Khadijah

Hey Overdone, the wax bag actually IS the glassine bag Youre gonna confuse ppl lol. You meant the plastic bag that comes wrapped over philly bags, right? I aint tryna be all correcting you and shit just some ppl on here is gonna come and post "LOL WUTS GLASSINE BAG I THOUT THE STAMP BAGZ R GLASSINE Y DID U RITE THAT LOL"

So Ill just point that out before that happens haha. By the way, I hope youre doin good, and I will holla back at you soon, i posted some new ish in the past few weeks so enjoy the blog readin if you still checkin for me 

Anyways

The BEAT ITs are back and they better than last time
*city:* PATERSON NEW JERSEY BITCH
*Stamp name:* BEAT IT
*Stamp Color:* Purple
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* Michael jacksons face from shoulders up
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* white flakey, the usual good shit
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: *the stamp was taped with the good tape thank god, not that shitty ass tape that takes 5 years to  break open, and they was folded pretty sloppy also stamped sloppy as well, not as neat as the last batch.
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* Pretty good not great id say a 6
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale): *My reviews are off since I dont use everyday anymore, i can still put away a bundle or two in a day but I get higher than I used to, I would say a 7 but I am gonna say a 6.5 to be safe. Three bags of this shit got me feelin nice as hell tho, i was verrry suprised that it took this little.
*Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):*These bags would be a good buy for anybody with a full time habit to come across, if you are on a search for fire you still would be happy to get these not only would you not be sick but you would get high too, not just get off E. Def pick em up if you see em, if u get a good price stock up becuz they are some pretty solid bags peeps much better and fatter than the last time this stamp was around.


----------



## exit56

Hey, I cant believe I never ventured over here.  I usually come on BL when I need info about something random im up to, not to read up on my habit. Maybe ill start contributing to this more though now.

I've got a few to report on.  First I have to say, I havent read all these posts yet, so im not sure exactly how the rating system goes.  Id assume 5/10 is average, and even though 5/10 isnt really a very good score, its still average, and i love this shit, so a 5/10 is still something worthwhile.  Lately I've been finding a lot of shit that id rate 5 and under.  so i have two that i rate a 7 and 8, which I think is pretty good as of lately.

I had that true blood shit with the blue stamp in those big ass bags.  they were real wide and made them look real small, but from what i remember they were decent though, but nothing special. (someone commented on them before).

Straight out of Newark NJ

the past week or two I copped this shit twice
SUCCESSFUL
pic of a dollar bill
quality: 4
quantity: totally inconsistent across 2 buns (ranged from 3-9)
everything else looked normal, color, packaging etc.  I was surprised and disappointed and hope i dont have to get that shit again.

about 2-3 weeks ago I was getting these two stamps from one guy, both pretty good.  its the last shit i remember that was noticeably above average.

Frank Lucas    (yeah another blue stamp)
no pic
quality: 7
quantity: 7

GOTTAHAVE IT
no pic
i remember the stamp was multicolored, anyone seen this before?
quality: 8
quantity: 7

my dealer said the gotta have it was a big hit. when i last asked about it he didnt know where to get it anymore.  hes not really that helpful though.

side note: i didnt score today or yesterday and didnt feel like paying 10x extra for OCs.
found 16 T3s and did a CWE on them.  I feel much better physically and im not craving anymore, but i dont feel any euphoria (i thought i MIGHT, my H habit isn't terrible) and IM ITCHING LIKE A MOTHER.  its almost not worth it, i wish i should have taken a sub.  im gonna go buy some benadryl right now.


----------



## cbecker525

yo havent been on here in awhile... havent been usin much but got a few good ones recently...

name: the king
stamp: the king written in blue with a blue crown
quantity: they were average size, like 6/10
quality: pretty good stuff, 8/10.. they got me feelin pretty good

name: target
stamp: "target" and the target store logo in red
quantity: they were pretty full for the normals bags in pburgh, 8/10
quality: good stuff too.. better than the kings, 8.5/10


----------



## Lost and Confused

exit56 said:


> side note: i didnt score today or yesterday and didnt feel like paying 10x extra for OCs.
> found 16 T3s and did a CWE on them.  I feel much better physically and im not craving anymore, but i dont feel any euphoria (i thought i MIGHT, my H habit isn't terrible) and IM ITCHING LIKE A MOTHER.  its almost not worth it, i wish i should have taken a sub.  im gonna go buy some benadryl right now.



That's because codeine is responsible for a huge gustsmine release, and you ingested 480mg of it!


----------



## Lost and Confused

My phone likes to spell things incorrectly..."histamine" is the correct word.


----------



## Trey

lacey k said:


> it was in those super wide but still waxy bags, the ones they used to use more in 2003 and that era of time nowadays the thinner ones, (not the super narrow philly style bags, but the ones that makes more of a wide rectangle not a skinny long rectangole when folded)



That might've been what I was talking about a little while back


----------



## disasterline

Pittsburgh, PA

Stamp: President, the bag itself is blue, no graphic
Quantity: above average on most of them 7/10
Quality: not fire but not horrible 7/10
Other: the dope is brown. i find it strange that i only see dope this brown in color in blue bags regardless of the stamp and no place else ever. IME blue bags only have brown, no tan, no white.


Stamp: Wonderful 
Graphic: pretty sure it just says Wonderful in blue ink
Quantity: 3.75/10 ones i had were skimp
Quality: 6/10 gets job done
Other: you need more of these since they are pretty skimp overall id give them a 4.5/10. get something else


----------



## yo_bot

HOT SAUCE

DROP DEAD

G SMOKE

all of these are great

the drop deads are the best

DEAD END - this shit is wack this week, all damp and barely usable

play it safe yall


----------



## evilthree

`bLow? said:


> But Philly heads - Ecko is still that fire? Best in the city at the moment?



most likely, I wouldnt even go for anything else these days


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp:MAKE IT RAIN
Graphic: none, just the name
Count: 7/10
Quality: 8/10
Color: sandy tanish/slightly grey
Neatness/Packing: 1/10 horrible
Overall Score: 7.5 (gotta deduct a half of a point due to the horrible folding job that led to a large number of ripped bags).
Comments: All in all the quality was rockin. I used this diesel to come down from an ecstasy roll which I think was actually that garbage they call piperazine. I absolutely could not sleep (took 3 pills between 9pm and 3am saturday night). Finally, I copped these at 2pm today (sunday) and I was dreaming! These bags were very nice.


----------



## okterrific

Hey people, The weekend is over, Here is my rating on the bags picked up during the weekend from P-TOWN for me to enjoy and indulge in in, the rating for the bags are as follows:

Stamp:NO LIMIT-GREEN STAMP
Graphic: TANK
Count 3/10- THESE BAGS ALL WERE VERY SKIMPED OUT AND LOOKED MAD SHORT, I DEF WAS NOT HAPPY WITH THE COUNT ON THESE
Quality: 6/10- THEY WERE PRETTY AVERAGE BUT DID THE JOB AND GOT ME NODDING LIKE IT SHOULD, THEY WERE NOTHING SPECIAL.
Color: WHITE AND FLAKEY
Neatness/Packing:  THEY WERE NEATLY PACKED, FOLDED NICELY. AND STAMPED CLEARLY.
Overall: 6/10- THESE ARE GOOD AND WILL DO THE THE JOB AND GET YOU HIGH BUT THE COUNT ON THEM IS RIDICULOUS THEY ARE REALLY REALLY SKIMPED OUT THERE IS ALMOST NOTHING IN THE BAGS, I SUGGEST TO ONLY PICK THESE UP IF YOU'RE SICK AND DESPERATE. TRY TO GET A DEAL ON THEM AND MAKE SURE YOU DONT PICK UP A LOT OF THESE CAUSE YOU WILL BE DISSAPPOINTED ON THE COUNT.

BE BACK SOON WITH MORE RATINGS FROM THE STAMPS FLOATING AROUND THE PATERSON AREA. LATER ALL BE SAFE PEACE!!


----------



## es1684

all from p-town area 

michael jackson
pic of mjs head like all the mj related bags. these were the same red ones like the first mj bags
7.5/10 quality
6/10 size


beat it
same pic of mjs head
6.5/10 quality
6/10 size


rat poison
picture of a rat
8/10 quality
7/10 size


----------



## Sin City Bags

STAMP: BEST ONE
GRAPHIC: none
COUNT: 6/10
QUALITY: 6/10
COLOR: sandy brown
PACKING/NEATNESS: 4/10 a little below average. The stamp design is kinda low rent
OVERALL SCORE: 6/10
COMMENTS: average to slightly above average dope.


----------



## XblindtruthX

*Michael jackson bag breakdown*

I don't agree the purple beat its better than last time.
There good dont get me wrong.
weather its the last of the original bath or a new batch altogether 

Its good and gives ya a rush.
Id give it the same rating as the last time.

Purple - Beat It
Quantity - 6
Quality - 8
Notes: Same as the last batch - Great fire.

The red Michael Jacksons are back also.

Red - Michael Jackson
Quantity - 6
Quality - 7 
Notes: Same as last batch - Great Not Bad.

Then there is the

Blue - Moonwalks
Quantity - 7-8
Quality - 7

Red Thrillers
Quantity - 7
Quality - 6


STAY AWAY FROM THESE MICHAL JACKSON BAGS BELOW
Green - Michael Jackson - WEAK
Blue - Jackson 5ive - WEAK








lacey k said:


> Anyways
> 
> The BEAT ITs are back and they better than last time
> *city:* PATERSON NEW JERSEY BITCH
> *Stamp name:* BEAT IT
> *Stamp Color:* Purple
> *Stamp Graphic (if any):* Michael jacksons face from shoulders up
> *Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* white flakey, the usual good shit
> *Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: *the stamp was taped with the good tape thank god, not that shitty ass tape that takes 5 years to  break open, and they was folded pretty sloppy also stamped sloppy as well, not as neat as the last batch.
> *Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* Pretty good not great id say a 6
> *Quality of Product (1-10 scale): *My reviews are off since I dont use everyday anymore, i can still put away a bundle or two in a day but I get higher than I used to, I would say a 7 but I am gonna say a 6.5 to be safe. Three bags of this shit got me feelin nice as hell tho, i was verrry suprised that it took this little.
> *Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):*These bags would be a good buy for anybody with a full time habit to come across, if you are on a search for fire you still would be happy to get these not only would you not be sick but you would get high too, not just get off E. Def pick em up if you see em, if u get a good price stock up becuz they are some pretty solid bags peeps much better and fatter than the last time this stamp was around.


----------



## teethmarks

my boy just picked up some of those gorilla bags and  i had some left over from when they first hit the street.  the count is much lower for the ones out there currently.  see for yourself.  have not done any so cannot tell you about the quality yet.  but the whole bun is skimp(er). still decent though.  just a heads up.  be safe.


----------



## jarettscapo

*Paterson's Finest. HA!*

First Post on BL. Ive been reading on here for months; specifically on this thread cuz its the shit. Whoever decided to start this thread is an absolute genius. It has saved me a few times but also has let me down a few times. I've read back and people have mentioned OVERRATING stamps; and i feel this is done more than ppl think. Anyway im in passaic county so obv. i dont go to newark. Paterson is where its at; but lately has been quite disappointing. I feel i havent gotten a decent rush in weeks. But neway; thanks for the welcome and here are a bunch of stamps i have copped over the last week or weekend; with accurate ratings. In my eyes; good diesel shud give you a small rush off a 2 or 3 bag shot. and sadly it hasnt happened in 2 weeks. Ive been resorting to 7 bag shots or bundle shots of all different stamps; oh well lets get to it.

City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson, NJ
Stamp name: Michael Jackson
Stamp Color:Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): Jacko's Face
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Most of MJ's Bags are white and flaky except the 1st batch of Thriller which was more tan and fire
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: not flimsy, basic good package and stamp job
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10 Usually Varies some big some small; i always take out the big ones before i hook anybody who i grab for up.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):4.5-5.5/10 - Not as good as used to be; or the beat it's but will get u somewhat nice if u smoke a blunt or if ur sick it WILL cure u. Not at all fire like when the MJ's 1st hit the scene.
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Definately new batch of same group of MJs; guess they realized how nice the original batch was and now they cuttin more to make loot.

City or state stamp was copped inaterson, NJ
Stamp name: Beat It
Stamp Color: Purple
Stamp Graphic (if any): Same Jacko Head with BEAT IT written underneath
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White and Flaky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: A little sloppier than red MJ's some were stamped with 2 heads
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10 - Varied; as usual.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5-6/10 Will get the job done if no fire around; still a decent stamp; but lost its edge.
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Someone said that the new batch was better than the old (i believe lacy said it) I would disagree and say if anything it is the same dope as last batch but i remember when beatits first hit the scene they were CRACK now; notsomuch.

City or state stamp was copped inaterson, NJ
Stamp name: Thriller
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): Jester/Zombie Face
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: 1st batch - tanish. 2nd - white and flaky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Good package
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): The new ones are 4/10
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): My man said he still had thrillers; i got excited. they turned out to be horrible. Fucked wit my other boy (more $) till he got suttin new.

City or state stamp was copped inaterson, NJ
Stamp name:Jackson 5ive
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Same Jacko Face
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White and Flaky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Bad Stamps; not well packaged
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):2/10
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Wack Bags; Thank god i only got a bundle a while ago. STAY AWAY

City or state stamp was copped inaterson, NJ
Stamp name:The Finisher
Stamp Color:Red
Stamp Graphic (if any):None, Just "The Finisher"
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:Tanish with weird Brown Specs in it; was very weary.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Flimsy Bags, Thought i got beat at 1st
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4/10  pretty skimped; thought i was hit
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5-6/10 
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): I honestly thought cuz of flimsy bags, skimped and the weird specs i was beat; and my man always has the good shit even if its the normal well knows decent bags. This wasnt as bad as i thought  a 3shot had me not sick and feelin okay for 20 mins or so. he gave me 3 finishers and 2 red MJ's for a brick so i only had 1 bun of each and i thought the finishers were actually better. but they were real close in quality; get a deal on em if u find em but dont be shy if no fire around; theyll do u alrite.

City or state stamp was copped inaterson, NJ
Stamp name:myspace
Stamp Color: Light Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): none, just text.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off white and 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: always very neat bags and clear stamp 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10 - varied but usually nice
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6.5-7/10 my man always has em and they always nice and dont let me down.
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Recommended; these been around since i got this connect; always decent bags and i cant complain.

City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson, NJ
Stamp name:Chinese Dope
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Chinese Symbol
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very white; powdery and non stick to bagness. lol.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: kinda sloppy.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5/10  quite fat
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5/10  not too good
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): heard reviews from a not so tolerant dude aparently; thought they were real nice and one of my connects had em so i got excited only to be let down; will stop sickness but i do not recommend these to neone. 


What happened to the GI Joe and of course CITY BOMB!!! i miss all the good stamps that were out a few months ago; shit was poppin. And not for nuttin i dont know bout you all; but im gettin kinda sick of these MJ Bags; switch it up already he been dead for a minute; just like these bags are becoming.

PLEASE STAY AWAY FROM : SATAN (just red words) HELLBOY (in blue) Geico (in black with a black gecko) and NO JOKE (words in red) THESE ARE FAKE STAMPS AND WILL NOT EVEN STOP SICKNESS (besides NO JOKE which is real dark brown diesel that is terrible but at least its diesel) ALL THE OTHERS ARE LIKE POWDER MILK; THAT CLOUDY SHIT. 

Hope you enjoyed this breakdown; hopefully some new shit ill post up here cuz i cud go on forever of stamps a lil while ago these are the most recent (and not even all of em) Be safe and i hope this helps some peeps out. 

And any word on a stamp, President out of Paterson? i seen a rating for it for Pittsburgh but in a blue bag so i doubt its the same as the one im talkin about. i have NEVER gotten a blue bag anywhere in jersey. My man said he had president but i went to my other dude with beat it's cuz lacey said they were better than last batch. Any info will be Great

THANKS! ENJOY! & BE SAFE


----------



## LizardStick

*red Destruction*

This is my first post on this site. I finaly signed up so i can join in your conversation. Let's chat. 

City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson, NJ
Stamp name: Destruction
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white powdery 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neat tape, brick was wrapped tight in magazine. 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 10 per bundle in the brick
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7 so far.
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): no.

tastes and feel similiar to the blue letter MOONWALK with Michaels pic on it and similiar to RAT POISON right before that.


----------



## skinnyDog

NEWARK
               Headed to BKYLN, but got lazy, and stopped at NWK to do a little explorin, and hidey-ho, guess what I found!
                                     SNOOPY- white bag, red stamp
                                                quality-solid 8.5
                                                quantity-9!!!
                                     super fat bags, i mean fucking packed, even when you flick it down close to 3/4 full, i almost got hard when i felt how thick it was-lol!- and it was really powdery  beige, almost yellow-the color was kinda weird, I have NEVER seen anything like it in comparison and the price was ridiculously good compared to BKLYN(but Jersey prices always are better)-so I was at first really super fuckin' suspicious and only did 1, and staared at it, smelled it, pushed it around for 5 minutes before i took the plunge and it liquified w/o me shakin the cap or anything- holy shit!the last time I got that higfh off 1 bag was like 10-12 years ago in Hunts Point,BX!!! figures I find this shit now when I gotta stop by weeks end for work-- then I decided to still go to BK cause I already called order in:
                                             the usual COCA-COLA, white bag, red stamp
                                                                            quality-6
                                                                            quantity-7 Flaky, dark brown powder, nothin special- but worth the money, especially after the crap they been givin me lately- between the 2 stamps i was skiddin down the guard rail the whole ride home-lol


----------



## jarettscapo

damn, ide like to look around for the destruction bags; they sound good and ide like a change of stamp for once. imma ask around.


----------



## lcobstu

`bLow? said:


> Be glad we have that extra plastic on the outside or else ya woulda just been beat. They are a pain in the dick to open sometimes like when I'm sick as fuck wishin I could just wanna damn thing open.
> 
> But Philly heads - Ecko is still that fire? Best in the city at the moment?



yea ecko still fire...count is HUGE...Venom in the blood is great too, but hard to find.


----------



## Khadijah

LizardStick said:


> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 10 per bundle in the brick



Dude the question "quantity" means how fat the bags are, not how many bags are in the bundle. LOL yo, we all know that there is 10 bags in a bun 

not makin fun of u just laughin cuz i thought it was pretty clear wat the quantity rating meant was asking but i guess not lol...


----------



## lcobstu

philly

Nyquil

quanity- 7
quality-8
standard phila dope.....flakey smooth decent

Outta Jerz

Red terminator
quanity-8
quality-6.5-7
Better than the norm that i see come outta newark

Gucci (Green with weird christmas ball looking thing)
quanity- 3-5 count varied but all were skimp
quality- 4.5 Subpar junk burnt the fuck out of my nose needed to sniff 6 to feel anything.


----------



## Georgie25

lcobstu said:


> yea ecko still fire...count is HUGE...Venom in the blood is great too, but hard to find.



Man that ecko corner is crawling with scumbags selling fake shit all the time. Most of the time you just end up with some crappy stamp. I've gotten 2 different stamps off the same corner, it's impossible to tell who the real dealers are. I've gotten ekco and bmw 750 before and they both mixed up really muddy and wouldnt suck thru the syringe and the high was shitty...Wht time do u guys go around that you're finding fire shit??? I used to always get D.O.S


----------



## Jesse Drake II

lacey k said:


> Dude the question "quantity" means how fat the bags are, not how many bags are in the bundle. LOL yo, we all know that there is 10 bags in a bun
> 
> not makin fun of u just laughin cuz i thought it was pretty clear wat the quantity rating meant was asking but i guess not lol...




Yo chill, Lacey! Dude was just high as shit off that fire he copped. lol


----------



## skinnyDog

thay is pretty fuckin funny though!!!


----------



## cbecker525

got a couple new ones here...

name - fedex
stamp - fedex written in red
quantity: they were more or less the average size around here, 6.5/10
quality - also average quality, middle of the road dope, 6.5/10
overall - not bad not great, gets the job done

name: pelham 123
stamp: "pelham 123" written in red
quantity: some of the biggest bags ive seen here in ptown ever, 9/10
quality: the bigger bags make these bags hit way harder, 9/10
overall: these big bags get the job done for sure and are better than anything ive seen goin around pburgh right now. this new connect has been gettin off the hook dope...

enjoy and be safe


----------



## whitechocolate32

NEW WORLD-pittsburgh pa
double sealed clear plastic seal over a blue bag
new world stamped in black on the blue bag with a picture of earth in the middle
nicely packaged thats about it

quantity 4.5/10
quality 4/10
overall-4/10

i was so diappointed in this shit...usually double sealed from the burgh=fire
my boy only brought me back 2 and i barely got a rush from the first one so i did the second one and missed...i was pissed to say the least...back when i lived in the burgh, the double sealed bags were complete fire 99/100 times. they were always skimpy but the dope was pretty much pure

i don't even do bags but maybe once a month if i'm lucky and this shit barely did anything to me. it was kind of like eating an oxy 40. if you see these and you have a full time habit, don't even get em, they probly won't even take you off sick..
peace and be safe


----------



## jarettscapo

Just got bak from seein my boy and wanted to hop on BL and mention some ish.

Called my one boy; of course he had beat-its or thriller. Decided i was going to see him; plus he's 10 bones cheaper on buns then my other main boy.  I called my main man and he said he has The Finisher. I decided to scoop some beat-its when on the way down i suddenly had a change of heart cuz the boy i was gonna see is in an area in paterson i havent gone since highschool and before; very hot; lotta cops etc. Its the type of place where theres 50 niggas all posted up just gettin money; and cops roll thru all the time.

So my shadiness anxiety and the fact that i CANNOT get arrested one more damn time while out on 20gs bail; my bailbondsman will not hear of it again. 

So i went to get kinda worse bags for an even larger price. I have issues with these bags; they not HORRIBLE but they kinda on the weak side and its just not an everyday bag u see in paterson; maybe someone can enlighten me with their experience on this type of ish.

*Stamp name:**The Finisher*
*Stamp Color:**Red*
*Stamp Graphic (if any):*None, Just Text
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*Strange -Pretty White,Chunky,Flakey with Dark Brown Hard Specs in it. (cotton stops em) weird? Mixes up quite dark and nice and clear. 
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:*Flimsy Strange Very Light Blue Bag and skinny beat cheap tape - but suprisingly neat and folded and taped well with clear stamp. Flimsy but nice bags.
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):*Looks real Skimp -esp with thin flimsy bag but wen poured out very average to nice count .  *6/10*
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):*definately wouldnt recommend if u have a huge tolerance like i do and are trying to get super high; would recommend for people who use only a few times a week or sumthin; even only once a day or if ur sick and theres nothing else around. *4.5/10*
*Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):* Weirdest bags in paterson ive ever seen. ive seen flimsy, all were shit horrible dope, these not the worst; but all the flimsy ones ive seen  actually every bag ive ever seen in 6 years is white. these look white when unfolded but when folded are clearly blue; so its a very light blue almost invisible until its in a bunch where the color shows. The specs are quite strange; if you come across em and ur from jersey; unless u know where fire is at elsewhere and its easily obtainable i wouldnt grab too many; but ide grab some just to check it out if anything; but either way you wont get sick and youll get a decent high for a lil bit.


----------



## evilthree

Georgie25 said:


> Man that ecko corner is crawling with scumbags selling fake shit all the time. Most of the time you just end up with some crappy stamp. I've gotten 2 different stamps off the same corner, it's impossible to tell who the real dealers are. I've gotten ekco and bmw 750 before and they both mixed up really muddy and wouldnt suck thru the syringe and the high was shitty...Wht time do u guys go around that you're finding fire shit??? I used to always get D.O.S



Early AM, lunchtime, or evening rush hour

Only get ecko, I have bought fake chucky before there.  Ecko is always quality from what I have gotten, but I don't use needles so idk how it'd mix up


----------



## es1684

yo Lizard stick.....  those 3 stamps u were talking about... its all the same dope...  and the rat poison is prolly cut the least and harder to find... but those 3 are all the same... same size bags and same dope... all 3 are mad good tho... better then most shit around ptown this summer and they been round pretty much all summer.


----------



## disasterline

Pittsburgh, PA

Stamp: UPS, says UPS in big bold black letters, no picture.
Quantity: skimpy 4/10
Quality: I thought they were ok and did only 1 at first, my friend did 2 of them and he has a tolerance that is about 3 fold of mine. the one i did had me a little below of feeling something but i wasnt sick. my friend did 2 and he passed out with a needle in his arm and stopped breathing. i called 911 and said he passed out after he came out of the bathroom and stumbled into my room and passed out. the police were like searching my room without "searching" it. i was scared cause i had that other bag loaded into my rig. but they took him to the hospital after the narcan thing. i then did the second bag and im nodding all over the place. 8/10
Other:  great dope, small size so overall 6/10 if they would have been average sized bags they would be a 8/10

im sure me being so nervous still has something to do with how im feeling, i never saw someone od. not breathing or anything and being frantic with the 911 operator on the phone and the 2 police showed up i was like all shit.

i remember reading what to do when someone ods faq and made sure not to say anything about drugs, but they still came.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

got some exellent tar! too bad no needle


----------



## mmmCHRISx

disaster it takes balls to keep calm while that shit happens


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: White Chocolate
Graphic: a candy bar in a wrapper
Count: 5/10 average
Quality: 7-8/10 really nice
Color: normal sand at the beach tan
Neatness/packing: 5/10
Overall: 7/10


----------



## whitechocolate32

Sin City Bags said:


> Stamp: White Chocolate
> Graphic: a candy bar in a wrapper
> Count: 5/10 average
> Quality: 7-8/10 really nice
> Color: normal sand at the beach tan
> Neatness/packing: 5/10
> Overall: 7/10



omg lol--i had these in the burgh like 2 years ago and they were complete fire...they were double sealed...that's how i got my screen name...i'm sure the ones you got are completely different, just thought it was funny to see the same name so far apart


----------



## jarettscapo

Oh man; ive never seen anybody OD off anything and me and basically everyone i associate with has done all drugs imaginable and ridiculously high doses of everything. I dont know wtf i would do for the fact that someone cud die right by me; cops on the other hand i would be able to totally keep calm in a situation like that. Ive had so many close calls and been arrested so many times the sight of a police officer whether i'm on the edge of being fucked or have nothing and no risk of being in trouble does not make me nervous at all; either way. Not saying im proud of it; just the truth.

Got more Beat Its Yesterday;   Alot better than those "The Finisher" bags but i am DYYYIIINNNGGGG For some fire and a good rush. Im thinking about cutting my losses (money wise) and doing a 6 bag shot to get a nice rush; i havent had one in like a month cuz ive been limiting myself to just 2bag shots at a time cuz im trying to limit myself in preparation to quit....maybe my w/d's wont be that bad.! (right)


----------



## Sin City Bags

Not only are the stamps down in Brunswick all fire, but the supply is flooded! I call one connect and if they don't show up in fifteen minutes I call someone else who'll beat them to me. They all have a shitload of bags at all times. This summer has been awesome down here.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: G-FORCE
Graphic: just the name in big bubble letters
count: 6/10
quality: 9/10 i'm confused and nodding
color; whitish tan
packing: 9/10 super neat
overall 8.5/10 average count but fire quality


----------



## yo_bot

Stamp: AFGANISTAN
Graphic: crossed AR-15 machine guns
count: 6/10
quality: 8/10 i'm confused and nodding
color: whitish tan
packing: 9/10 super neat
overall: these where very good but i liked the DROP DEAD bags better

i'm super lit, i have to go finish working on something, i may puke


----------



## microtel

*purebull*

City: newark
Stamp name: Gorilla
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic: two rifles crossed
Color and Consistency: off-white, powdery
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neat
Quantity of Product: 5
Quality of Product: 1
Other comments: don't get sucked in


----------



## missyKO

microtel said:


> City: newark
> Stamp name: Gorilla
> Stamp Color: Green
> Stamp Graphic: two rifles crossed
> Color and Consistency: off-white, powdery
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neat
> Quantity of Product: 5
> Quality of Product: 1
> Other comments: don't get sucked in




uh oh so i guess the green GORILLAs are garbage? the purple and multicolored blue/purple/pink GORILLAs are still fire even though as someone previously mentioned the count has gone down a bit, but the fat bags mixed in make up for it!

be safe everyone!!


----------



## CityDub32

Pburg, PA

Stamp - Hangover

Quality- 7 - got me noddin did 7 of them but it was an enjoyable high.

Quanity - 7 pretty fat bags 

Good shit overall.


----------



## Philly126

*Bangin!*

City: Philly *NO SPECIFIC CORNERS, EVEN IF EVERY DOPEFIEND IN PHILLY KNOWS ABOUT IT! Warning next time. -phrozen*
Bag: White....packaged very neat 10 of 10
Stamp: THRILLER (blue lettering) pic of  man with hands on hips
Quality: 8.5 Bangin shit
Quantity: 4 to 7... varies... even a small one will make up for it in goodness
Color and tex: Very light tan. Crumbly, fine, not really sticky
Taste: Nasty and very bitter... smells like it tastes

I only blow and it gets me real nice for at least 6hrs off one bag. I'm a 80mg oxy a day user (more if i can!). I've been getting H for the past few weeks cause it's so much cheaper! I'm pretty inexperienced but I'm basing my rating for this shit compared to 5 other stamps currently out. 1 bag of good shit gets me right where I want to be.

Bag color: Light Blue.... Packaged nice 7.5 
Stamp: USA w/ red letters
Quality: 3... blew 2 and felt o.k... sux
Quantity: 7 husky and consistent... still sux
Color and tex: medium tan, crumbly, some small lumps, sticky..alot sticks to my I.D
Taste: You know right away it's not that good. Is dope though


----------



## Sin City Bags

8 bags of G-FORCE to start the day and I'm in another world!!!!


----------



## jarettscapo

Philly126 said:


> City: Philly
> Bag: White....packaged very neat 10 of 10
> Stamp: THRILLER (blue lettering) pic of  man with hands on hips
> Quality: 8.5 Bangin shit
> Quantity: 4 to 7... varies... even a small one will make up for it in goodness
> Color and tex: Very light tan. Crumbly, fine, not really sticky
> Taste: Nasty and very bitter... smells like it tastes
> 
> I only blow and it gets me real nice for at least 6hrs off one bag. I'm a 80mg oxy a day user (more if i can!). I've been getting H for the past few weeks cause it's so much cheaper! I'm pretty inexperienced but I'm basing my rating for this shit compared to 5 other stamps currently out. 1 bag of good shit gets me right where I want to be.
> 
> Bag color: Light Blue.... Packaged nice 7.5
> Stamp: USA w/ red letters
> Quality: 3... blew 2 and felt o.k... sux
> Quantity: 7 husky and consistent... still sux
> Color and tex: medium tan, crumbly, some small lumps, sticky..alot sticks to my I.D
> Taste: You know right away it's not that good. Is dope though





----lightweight. lol. no offence; i dont think u can rate bags that well if one gets u fucked up   i think i was a freshman in highschool when one bag wud get me twisted. and the dope was literally 10x's as strong as it is now (6 yrs later). an 8.5 is fire in my book and if it takes u only one to feel it i wud prolly need about 7 which to me    is more like a 5.5-6/10.   not sayin that u dont kno wat ur talkin about im just saying that wat is bangin to you with your low tolerance is a whole other thing to someone thats been shootin dope for months or years.   Itll take me 3 - 4 80's for me to even start feeling not sick or feeling anysort of high from it; i dont waste my time with those...8.5 is a really high rating for someone with a 1bag im fucked up tolerance; especially with the dope being wat it is today. just M.O


----------



## Dead_Flowers

Name: Black Diamond
Graphic: A black diamond
Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 10/10... rocket fuel

These bags are incredible. A two-bag shot had me nodding for hours.


----------



## phr

NO LOCATIONS!!! It's not hard to understand.


And do not talk about police activity. This isn't a "hey, where do cops patrol" thread. It's about heroin quality.


----------



## phr

lcobstu said:


> philly
> 
> Nyquil
> 
> quanity- 7
> quality-8
> standard phila dope.....flakey smooth decent



Nyquil. Legendary Philly stamp. Often copied. I remember it being sought after around 6 years ago. Every addict was looking for it. And even at that time it was a stamp used for years. Shitty thing about popular stamps is that they'll be copied soon after by just about everyone.

Funny if " get rich or die tryin' " . :D


----------



## amblerg

`bLow? said:


> Be glad we have that extra plastic on the outside or else ya woulda just been beat. They are a pain in the dick to open sometimes like when I'm sick as fuck wishin I could just wanna damn thing open.
> 
> But Philly heads - Ecko is still that fire? Best in the city at the moment?


yeah im really thankful for that sealed plastic, as well. i hear about NJ having just tape and think how someone could just open and re-tape and you wouldnt know unless the tape ripped the bag.
when you get the sealed plastic and a known stamp you know youre good.


----------



## Khadijah

jarettscapo said:


> ----lightweight. lol. no offence; i dont think u can rate bags that well if one gets u fucked up   i think i was a freshman in highschool when one bag wud get me twisted. and the dope was literally 10x's as strong as it is now (6 yrs later). an 8.5 is fire in my book and if it takes u only one to feel it i wud prolly need about 7 which to me    is more like a 5.5-6/10.   not sayin that u dont kno wat ur talkin about im just saying that wat is bangin to you with your low tolerance is a whole other thing to someone thats been shootin dope for months or years.   Itll take me 3 - 4 80's for me to even start feeling not sick or feeling anysort of high from it; i dont waste my time with those...8.5 is a really high rating for someone with a 1bag im fucked up tolerance; especially with the dope being wat it is today. just M.O



I hear you yo I am sick of this, When I dont even use daily no more but got to work around my visits to my PO. But still like usin aint even worth it, havin to do, 5 6 7 8 bag shots to get that real rush....If i was back on my real habit Id be goin thru a brick in less than 2 days again...its fuckin sick wat we do 

I guess when you so close to paterson its jus that much harder, Trust me I know how that goes...

Anyways, I do beliee the dope was better in paterson a few years ago, It aint wat it used to be even last year, IDK why but I remember when if it came from paterson, it was guaranteed to knock ur dick in the dirt...Shit aint like that no more....\

I also agree that ppl who dont barely kno wat they doin cant rate shit as well as the ppl who  been long time on the shit...some ppl u can tell they new right away becz they rate everything a 9 or 8


----------



## Trey

*Blue Label*

Wilm., DE
Blue Label
*Graphic:* Soldier walking
*Neatness:* Neat -- check
*Quantity:* 6.5/10 a little above average, but nothing special
*Quality:* 7.5+/10 
*Overall:* Very pleased with these!
*Comments/other:* 
I did 1mg of sub yesterday ~6pm and i did a 3 bag shot of these today (4:30pm)

and I have been actually nodding (weird right?), definitely pleased with this. 

Best shit around I hear. If you come across it def. pick some up and try it out.

Usually I gotta wait a day and a half after the subs to even think I'm catchin' a feeling


----------



## okterrific

*Frank lucas is back!!!*

Hey all good news from the paterson area, I copped today and got me some green FRANK LUCAS bags these bring back memories a while ago these were the bomb and were going around for a long time and were always FIRE, i havent tried much of it so i dont have a full rating on them yet, but from the look and smell of the product it seems like it will be good, Ill be back tommorow with a full rating on this new batch of FRANK LUCAS from out there in ptown. later all and be safe, peace


----------



## Philly126

jarettscapo said:


> Itll take me 3 - 4 80's for me to even start feeling not sick or feeling anysort of high from it


 No offence but thats BS. You would be wrecked. I know cause i've been addicted to oxycodone faithfully for 2 years. 
I was just contributing to the thread, you guys really tore into me for giving good info and my own opinion. I rated thriller so well because im not the only one who said this shit was bangin.
Peace


----------



## whitechocolate32

"scorpion" out of paterson

white bags, very small red stamp.
 just "scorpion" written with a scorpion's tail on top of the letters like the word scorpion is the body (pretty cheesy)

QUALITY-5 strait up average 

QUANTITY-4 little skimpy

OVERALL- 4.5 meh...you gotta do at least 3 at a time to get a nice nod and i have a low tolerance.

COMMENTS/OTHER- mixes up light brown and a little milky from the cut....does the job but like i said at least 3 per time..the rush is a tad bit delayed and the high starts pretty heavy but then eases back quite a bit after about 5 minutes...kind of weird stuff. reminds me of iv dilaudid.. if you got a big tolerance, grab something else up.


----------



## whitechocolate32

amblerg said:


> yeah im really thankful for that sealed plastic, as well. i hear about NJ having just tape and think how someone could just open and re-tape and you wouldnt know unless the tape ripped the bag.
> when you get the sealed plastic and a known stamp you know youre good.



when i used to live in pittsburgh, we had both. the taped ones and the ones with the plastic over the bags...we called those ones "double sealed" and like i said before, double sealed almost always=fire in the burgh...i had these one bags this one time double sealed that i almost od'd on 1 skimpy bag with a daily habit..i think they were cadillacs-with the cadillac symbol stamped in red on a blue bag inside the clear plastic...they were always kind of skimpy but the were always fire too...


----------



## Khadijah

Philly126 said:


> No offence but thats BS. You would be wrecked. I know cause i've been addicted to oxycodone faithfully for 2 years.
> I was just contributing to the thread, you guys really tore into me for giving good info and my own opinion. I rated thriller so well because im not the only one who said this shit was bangin.
> Peace



That aint BS becuz there is many of us who can agree the same thing. As a dope user with a decent tolerance u will not feel OC. I remember doing 2 80s at once and jus wantting to punch someone in the face that I was not even getting off E and wonder how the fuck ppl can possibly get high off them, its 2 different worlds...i cosign on that, If i wanted the feeling of getting kind of high and FEELING it i would need at least 3 80s if not 4 and to really get goin it would be a couple hundred dollars worth of OC..Not worth it IMO...Once u go dope u cant go back. If u got a 80mg a day habit , No offense, but that aint shit. And i aint saying that to be like oh my habit is biiger than your or watever becuz havin a big habit sucks, it aint fun, its shit and a shitty life and nobody WANTS to be there, but im jus sayin, if u gettn high off a 80 then you aint even beginning to touch into the zone of where a dopehead with a decent tolerance be at with dosing. Real talk, No disrespect intended I am jus tellin how it is becuz I kno as a fact personally that dude was not talkin BS sinc Ive experienced the same shit before.

Also, one i had forgot to mention that was around was red Schwarzenneger or however the fuck u spell it, reminded me of the PRESIDENT and other plain, red text, smal lettering bags that came out this winter around decemeber and early janaury, when the Wall street and that shti was around. For a whiel it was just red type, and different names, and it was always solid consistent shit, this is definately a throwback to those


----------



## okterrific

***Frank Lucas Bags***

Hey all, during a recent trip to p-town, i copped some bags that brings back memories of a year and half ago, the stamp is called FRANK LUCAS and is green, they were absolute fire when they were around the first time around and also back than they were flooded in the streets of p-town all over. i bet alot of bluelighters can relate and remember this stamp from back than:D. My rating on this new batch of FRANK LUCAS out of paterson is as follows:




Stamp: FRANK LUCAS-GREEN INK

Graphic: NONE

Count: 7/10 these bags are packed nicely they are nice and pack and full,very happy with the count on these

Quality: 6.5-7/10 these are terrific bags they are good product and after using a couple of them they got me prety damn high and nodding hard, they are def much better than the other bags i have gotten lately.

Color: white and flaky like good dope should be, 

Neatness/packing: 7.5-8/10 these bags were very neatly packed they took time packing them and stamping these up, thumbs up to the distrubutor on the excellent packaging.

Overall: 7/10- they are grat product and was really happy with my purchase, if you get these you will also be happy with the purchase and you will get high and nodding in the process.

Other: These bags are terrific and you should def get them if you come across them you will be glad you did, they def are a excellent find for the dope on the streets of p-town this summer. they are def a good change and switch on the jackson themed bags that have been going around the past few weeks.

later people, good luck, and be safe!!


----------



## disasterline

Pittsburgh, PA

Stamp: says WARNING in big green letters, with a picture of a ball with a line through it?
Quantity: 5/10 some were fat some were a bit below average 
Quality: 7/10 pretty good stuff, not fire though
Other: its tan but kinda whitish


----------



## Sin City Bags

lacey k said:


> That aint BS becuz there is many of us who can agree the same thing. As a dope user with a decent tolerance u will not feel OC. I remember doing 2 80s at once and jus wantting to punch someone in the face that I was not even getting off E and wonder how the fuck ppl can possibly get high off them, its 2 different worlds...i cosign on that, If i wanted the feeling of getting kind of high and FEELING it i would need at least 3 80s if not 4 and to really get goin it would be a couple hundred dollars worth of OC..Not worth it IMO...Once u go dope u cant go back. If u got a 80mg a day habit , No offense, but that aint shit. And i aint saying that to be like oh my habit is biiger than your or watever becuz havin a big habit sucks, it aint fun, its shit and a shitty life and nobody WANTS to be there, but im jus sayin, if u gettn high off a 80 then you aint even beginning to touch into the zone of where a dopehead with a decent tolerance be at with dosing. Real talk, No disrespect intended I am jus tellin how it is becuz I kno as a fact personally that dude was not talkin BS sinc Ive experienced the same shit before.
> 
> Also, one i had forgot to mention that was around was red Schwarzenneger or however the fuck u spell it, reminded me of the PRESIDENT and other plain, red text, smal lettering bags that came out this winter around decemeber and early janaury, when the Wall street and that shti was around. For a whiel it was just red type, and different names, and it was always solid consistent shit, this is definately a throwback to those



How true Lace. I sent him a message nicely explaining how once you start with the disel your tolerance goes through the roof.


----------



## jarettscapo

Philly126 said:


> No offence but thats BS. You would be wrecked. I know cause i've been addicted to oxycodone faithfully for 2 years.
> I was just contributing to the thread, you guys really tore into me for giving good info and my own opinion. I rated thriller so well because im not the only one who said this shit was bangin.
> Peace



u out of your mind. I havent done an OC in literally 6 months because thats all i used to do after i quit dope 4 years bak. and yea; when i stopped it too me 200 - 250 mgs to start getting a little feeling from it. how the fuck u gonna tell me wat my tolerance is. lol; mr 1 bag and im twisted. takes me close to a bundle to get where i wanna be which i dont do anymore but ur just ignorant.


----------



## es1684

philly.... hey  u need to listen to this dood... i agree 100 percent. when u have a dope habbit my dood 4 80s is like m and ms man. rating shit from a tollerance of 1 bag is not acurate at all. i do 10 bags at once no matter what pretty much. a good portion of the ratings on here are way off due to everyones different tollerances. thats ok cuz if some of u did as much as i do at once u wouldnt be here. but its not a big deal. just know what this guy is saying to u is 100 percent correct. but u guys should chill with the fighting on here cuz its a stamp page not a whos tollerance is higher page. aight ...

anyways i got another stamp

THRILLER
no logo or pic just the txt
6.5-7/10 for quality
6/10 size basically average size bags
 these are the second bags called thriller ive gotten but completly different from the 1st ones. those had a pic on em and the bags were mad waxy. these are the normal white bags. but i got them with the red mjs and it seemed like they were verry similar. only difference i noticed was the thriller mixed up much faster like disolved verry quickly and left nothing wierd in the spoon. id grab em again but i think it was a 1 time thing from my boy. aight all  be safe.. peashhh


----------



## Sin City Bags

Everyone chill and stick to rating stamps. Fighting about tolerance is ridiculous and illogical because you and only you can gauge your own tolerance. And anyone can rate bags because we rate the bags in comparison to other bags not in comparison to our tolerance. Good dope will get all of us high and lame dope will not regardless of how many bags we do. As long as an individual possesses enough dope to produce an effect, then assessing the drug's potency is entirely possible. Tolerance may play a role when there is an insufficient amount of product available for a test. Now, onto the fun shit...

Stamp: BLACK DEVIL

Graphic:               Black
               (a devil with a pitchfork)
                            Devil

Count: 4/10 kinda skimpy

Quality: 7/10 high off of 3 bags which is about half of what I need with average shit.

Color: white and flaky like good dope should be, 

Neatness/packing: 10/10 looks like it was made by a phillip morris

Overall: 7/10-Wonderful

HEY GUYS: Be nice to the newcomers.


----------



## Philly126

jarettscapo said:


> u out of your mind. I havent done an OC in literally 6 months because thats all i used to do after i quit dope 4 years bak. and yea; when i stopped it too me 200 - 250 mgs to start getting a little feeling from it. how the fuck u gonna tell me wat my tolerance is. lol; mr 1 bag and im twisted. takes me close to a bundle to get where i wanna be which i dont do anymore but ur just ignorant.





lacey k said:


> That aint BS becuz there is many of us who can agree the same thing. As a dope user with a decent tolerance u will not feel OC. I remember doing 2 80s at once and jus wantting to punch someone in the face that I was not even getting off E and wonder how the fuck ppl can possibly get high off them, its 2 different worlds...i cosign on that, If i wanted the feeling of getting kind of high and FEELING it i would need at least 3 80s if not 4 and to really get goin it would be a couple hundred dollars worth of OC..Not worth it IMO...Once u go dope u cant go back. If u got a 80mg a day habit , No offense, but that aint shit. And i aint saying that to be like oh my habit is biiger than your or watever becuz havin a big habit sucks, it aint fun, its shit and a shitty life and nobody WANTS to be there, but im jus sayin, if u gettn high off a 80 then you aint even beginning to touch into the zone of where a dopehead with a decent tolerance be at with dosing. Real talk, No disrespect intended I am jus tellin how it is becuz I kno as a fact personally that dude was not talkin BS since Ive experienced the same shit before.


I respect What both of you are saying. Reason I called BS is because I've been doing oxy's for soooo long, and been around lots of people who have done both OC and H, we have had a lot of discussion on the tolerance subject. I agree that I am relatively ignorant to dope, thats part of the reason I joined bluelight. Anyway I picked up 4bags of some different shit tonight, did 3, saving one for tomorrow.  Here's my Opinion...

Bag: Blue....packaged very neat 9 of 10
Stamp: Black Horse w/ pic of a horse facing east
Quality: 4 was ok, my friend (using for 2 years) liked it more than me.
Quantity: 6.5 I was happy with the size
Color and tex: Very white, hardly noticeable yellow tint. Very powdered not sticky at all.
Taste: Like heroin but hardly had taste. The drip was surprisingly sweet. Has anyone had this sweet taste before (sure you have, but not me), Why would it be sweet like that. 
I snorted 2 bags at first, than did another one after about 1/2hr. I feel decent but, I think my tolerance has really gone up from 2 weeks ago when I switched from OC to H. I've done H before about 10 times over the years.


----------



## naturalFLAVA

*Best one & red rum*

City or state stamp was copped in: Bricc City
Stamp name:BEST ONE ghetto stamp as previously            noted(looked like best and one stamp were seperate so each one was stamped with two different stamps as evident by the outlines_.
Stamp Graphic (if any): Just the text all caps small font green
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: midrange brown flaky in a bad way and gritty as hell with different colors and specks mixed in, very dry
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: ghetto stamp ehh everage sleeves and average tape job
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7-8/10 they were quite fat but due to all the cut(left behind alot could only mix up three at a time which is annoying to use three seperate pins and four seperate mixes to get high especially after work when yer sick) but people liked them due to the fat look
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):4-5/average high didn't really stay after tho
They aren't horrible i just dont like overcut gritty bags but as long as they mix up(which these were on the verge of not) and aren't bad(you actually got high with these) I wont really bitch alot.  The count was fat and they product in the barrel was nice and dark with a good return on the units

City or state stamp was copped in:the 'wark
Stamp name:RED RUM
Stamp Graphic (if any): just the text stamped diagonally half on the back fold half on the front
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: lighter color more a grainy dope
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:slightly red tinted bags with cool unique font but flimsy bags with the rough cut serrated edges. tape job average bags very lightweight and thin
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4.5-5/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5-5.5/10 just above average
supposedly from same dude as best one much less cut none left behind same strength rush but stayed with a little(or i just imagine8)(hope)) satisfied but tryin to bring back that newark fire thats actually worth sittin in a cell for...  where my CONFIDENTIAL and 7-up mo fukkahs at?!?!


----------



## Sin City Bags

naturalFLAVA said:


> City or state stamp was copped in: Bricc City
> Stamp name:BEST ONE ghetto stamp as previously            noted(looked like best and one stamp were seperate so each one was stamped with two different stamps as evident by the outlines_.
> Stamp Graphic (if any): Just the text all caps small font green
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: midrange brown flaky in a bad way and gritty as hell with different colors and specks mixed in, very dry
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: ghetto stamp ehh everage sleeves and average tape job
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7-8/10 they were quite fat but due to all the cut(left behind alot could only mix up three at a time which is annoying to use three seperate pins and four seperate mixes to get high especially after work when yer sick) but people liked them due to the fat look
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale):4-5/average high didn't really stay after tho
> They aren't horrible i just dont like overcut gritty bags but as long as they mix up(which these were on the verge of not) and aren't bad(you actually got high with these) I wont really bitch alot.  The count was fat and they product in the barrel was nice and dark with a good return on the units
> 
> City or state stamp was copped in:the 'wark
> Stamp name:RED RUM
> Stamp Graphic (if any): just the text stamped diagonally half on the back fold half on the front
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: lighter color more a grainy dope
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:slightly red tinted bags with cool unique font but flimsy bags with the rough cut serrated edges. tape job average bags very lightweight and thin
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4.5-5/10
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5-5.5/10 just above average
> supposedly from same dude as best one much less cut none left behind same strength rush but stayed with a little(or i just imagine8)(hope)) satisfied but tryin to bring back that newark fire thats actually worth sittin in a cell for...  where my CONFIDENTIAL and 7-up mo fukkahs at?!?!



I had those best one bags.  They were rough to snort


----------



## eazycheech

City or state stamp was copped in:  NeWaRk NJ (Home of the NJ Devils)
Stamp name: THERAPY
Stamp Graphic (if any): NONE - but it does have the same red print that Gorilla does
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: soft, smooth, very light tan

Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6.5 - some bags were filled up nice, some bags were not filled up at all.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5 - very smooth high, lasts long, kicks in nice and slowly
Other comments: I personally think this is the same stuff that was in the GORILLA bags. 

Anyone else cop some Therapy yet and care to share????


----------



## Trey

anyone hear anything about AL PACINO or INCREDIBLE HULK?


----------



## Philly126

Ok, so I went to my usual spot and Got my THRILLER, heres my new findings...

*City:* Philly, (area edited out)* DONT POST LOCATIONS OTHER THAN THE CITY NAME. READ THE RULES BEFORE POSTING!!!!*
*Stamp:* THRILLER (blue lettering) pic of man with hands on hips. White wax bag in little plastic pouch....packaged excellent 
*Quality:* 8 Always FIRE!!!
*Quantity:* 4 to 7... varies... even a small one will make up for it in goodness
*Color and texture:* Light tan. Very soft crumbly, fine, not really sticky. Didn't really have to break it up to powder it. 
Taste: Nasty and very bitter... smells like it tastes. Bitter drip after a few minutes.

--(edited unnecessary shit)--

*Stamp:* Black Horse w/ pic of a horse facing east. Blue wax bag in little plastic pouch....packaged excellent
*Quality:* 3... It was better the last time I had it. Got it from the same block, same guy twice, it wasn't counterfeited. This time it just sucked. I got this shit a few months ago and it was fire. They must have gotten a shitty batch!
*Quantity:*  5 typical... was thicker last time.
*Color and texture:* : Very white, hardly noticeable yellow tint. Very powdered not sticky at all... same as last time.
*Taste:* Like heroin but hardly had taste. The drip was surprisingly sweet. Has anyone had this sweet taste before? Why in the world would it be sweet like that?? Could someone please answer those questions for me? Im dying to know whats up with the sweetness!


----------



## elbroski

Decided to get off subs for a week and get it in, heres the verdict:

Stamp: President
Graphic: none, just text
Color: blue glassine bag, no plastic
Quality: 6/10, good rush but didn't rly last.  The other day I got these same bags from a dif. spot and they were easily a 9/10, pins n needles like a mother fucker, think these were a bit stepped on though
Quantity: 6/10, would rate it higher but there was so much cut, still mixed up nice n diesel dark

Overall i was pretty happy bout them, i had to go through hell to get em (no phone, torrential downpour, almost no gas lol), but well worth it.

Anyone else from the burgh' run across the presidents recently?


----------



## jarettscapo

Got some new shit. First time i copped "Thriller" without the picture of jester or zombie watever the fuck was on the oldest batch of thrillers. The first batch with image was great then i guess it was copied or they cut it more cuz the quality of those went down so i stopped gettin em. My boy today had em without the image; its definitely different dope cuz the first batch was a light tan and this is the off-white dope so its new. They are quite good for anyone with a low tolerance or an everyday habit. Grab em if u see em. Red Text No Image Thrillers killin it.


City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson, NJ
Stamp name: THRILLER
Stamp Graphic (if any): None (this time; old thrillers had jester/zombie) - just text.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Off-white, Not too clumpy, Not to sticky - very nice from just a looking point of view
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4 - 6/10 - some bags were nicely plump, others were on the lighter side but still decent; not skimp by any means.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7-7.5/10 - Hits quickly not delayed rush very pleased with these  a double shot and a cigarette had me noddin which is a near impossibility. Very similar to BEAT ITs  maybe a little better - if not, then same  hard to tell but its up there in quality - definitely recommended by me. grab em up.  
Other comments: Doesnt mix up super dark smooth high doesnt sting skin like some dope (dont kno if thats just me or w.e but sometimes as soon as i shoot my skin/hands wud tingle or sting for a few seconds) definitely some top quality shit worth the money or relapse. lol.

Keep postin the fire and let *stop saying that or im going to give you an infraction* kno wats poppin off or wats garbage in out favorite cities in JERZZZZ. (esp paterson)


----------



## jarettscapo

Trey said:


> anyone hear anything about AL PACINO or INCREDIBLE HULK?



not many ppl here from delaware bro; so i doubt many ppl on here have heard of stamps out by ur way - altho im sure in DE they get shit from some other state just not sure but dont see many ppl from delaware on here. GL tho.  and the only way to REALLY know - is to buy some  load it in the rig   and let loose baby


----------



## Trey

jarettscapo said:


> not many ppl here from delaware bro; so i doubt many ppl on here have heard of stamps out by ur way - altho im sure in DE they get shit from some other state just not sure but dont see many ppl from delaware on here. GL tho.  and the only way to REALLY know - is to buy some  load it in the rig   and let loose baby



ya, we usually get shit from philly a couple weeks after they do. a couple guys get it from jersey. but there are only a few home-brew stamps around.. (most are imports) but some guy was yellin out at me today sayin he had al pacino and i saw people gettin frank lucas and i had the two mixed up. i didn't get any cause I already got the hulk stuff. which is garbage by the way.

INCREDIBLE
(pic of hulk smashing through a wall like  the kool-aid guy)
HULK
very small text.
size: 5/10 average
quality:3-4/10 didn't last long at all.
color: looked like the blue label, which was good, but this wasn't
comments: was sicker than earlier about 2 hours after wards
although i did feel it even though i did 1mg of suboxone at 4am (banged 2 around noon)

i'll see what's up with the pacino and get a report in.

This is wilmington, by the way (1/2 hour from philly/camden) 10 mins from penns/ville/grove etc.


----------



## Khadijah

why you wouldnt just go to jersey if u that close? y u even fuck wit DE shit if u a half hr from the diesel capital of the US? Just curious

Also fresh outa p town

FIRST RIDE 
and 
NEXT
(neither is new but is back after bein away a few wks/mos) 

Ill let yall kno when i find out about how these be


----------



## gomorrah

City: New Orleans
Stamp name: No.4
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic (if any): 4
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Soft off white
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: reg glass
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):8.5.  2nd fattest ive ever seen.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):8.5 2nd best ever seen.
Other comments (better than the usual, but this is the only time ever seen):

Then, from same city, a G of some regular chunk that was nothing special.


----------



## Khadijah

since when do they  do stamps in NOLA


----------



## es1684

anyone know whats up with the green stamp VOLTAGE in paterson? please post up something if you know whats up with it. thank you.


----------



## jarettscapo

gomorrah said:


> City: New Orleans
> Stamp name: No.4
> Stamp Color: Black
> Stamp Graphic (if any): 4
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Soft off white
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: reg glass
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):8.5.  2nd fattest ive ever seen.
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale):8.5 2nd best ever seen.
> Other comments (better than the usual, but this is the only time ever seen):
> 
> Then, from same city, a G of some regular chunk that was nothing special.






lacey k said:


> since when do they  do stamps in NOLA




yea u cud say THAT again!!! i didnt kno they had stamp game and white china/diesel for that matter down south... i mean; ur still east coast but i cudda swore that stamps and white china where a northeast type of shit. i guess it goes either way cuz ur still east coast so it prolly still comes from columbia (east diesel) or mexico (southern tar)   give us some insight tho if u wudnt mind; not many ppl on this thread from the south and i never been there so i dont know much and wud like to learn some.
thx


----------



## Khadijah

es1684 said:


> anyone know whats up with the green stamp VOLTAGE in paterson? please post up something if you know whats up with it. thank you.



I aint had  it but my boy said it was aight. He said it was decent, i aint got a chance to sample it,  sometimes he be on some shit like oh it wasnt to good and then I like it and sometimes he think somethin is great and I dont agree, so idk wat thats worth to you since our ideas dont always match up about the quality of a stamp.
 But to give you idea, he shoots a bundle a day or so , so not much of a tolerance but still decent enough to be able to tell when somethin is garbage or not. He usually gets alot of the same stamps that you do. So prolly a semi similar mindset of wats good or wat aint IDK tho. 

Im guessin if you cant find no known fire then cop it becuz it wil gett you off empty and put u in a comfortable spot in the least from wat  I hear. Wish i could say more but  like i said, aint had it myself.


Edit Also to gomorroah, How the fuck you can say that your bag was fatter t than usual the fattest one you ever seen ,and then say YOU AINT NEVER GOT IT BEFORE! How the fuck u gonna kno  wat usual is, if thats the first time you had it??? Thats jus  some crazyness there...LOL Prolly got a bag labeled #4 heroin for the type of dope it was and think its a stamp name


----------



## phazeshifter

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name: Ghetto Dope
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:White powder, very fine
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: all bags some dops was caught up in between sealed layers of bag, had to rip apart bag to get all
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):7
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Mixed up really really well and hit hard



City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name: Go Hard
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Brownish and chunky powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: stamp is rather small packaging is normal
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 9  fat  bags
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6.5-7
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Did not mix up to weel  lots of brown sediment left over after filtering.  Good dope but not quaite as good as the recent Ghetto Dope.  Better then Gorilla though


----------



## PureLife

GO HARD was aiiiiiiigggght. If i recall.


----------



## PureLife

> City: New Orleans
> Stamp name: No.4
> Stamp Color: Black
> Stamp Graphic (if any): 4
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Soft off white
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: reg glass
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):8.5. 2nd fattest ive ever seen.
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale):8.5 2nd best ever seen.



contribute more, I know you get fucking fire down thererrrrrr


----------



## `bLow?

Trey said:


> ya, we usually get shit from philly a couple weeks after they do. a couple guys get it from jersey. but there are only a few home-brew stamps around.. (most are imports) but some guy was yellin out at me today sayin he had al pacino and i saw people gettin frank lucas and i had the two mixed up. i didn't get any cause I already got the hulk stuff. which is garbage by the way.
> 
> INCREDIBLE
> (pic of hulk smashing through a wall like  the kool-aid guy)
> HULK
> very small text.
> size: 5/10 average
> quality:3-4/10 didn't last long at all.
> color: looked like the blue label, which was good, but this wasn't
> comments: was sicker than earlier about 2 hours after wards
> although i did feel it even though i did 1mg of suboxone at 4am (banged 2 around noon)
> 
> i'll see what's up with the pacino and get a report in.
> 
> This is wilmington, by the way (1/2 hour from philly/camden) 10 mins from penns/ville/grove etc.



If its the Al Pacino from Philly then I got that stamp a couple weeks ago and they were really fat bags, but u had to scrape em it was sticky dope.

Paradise
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 6.5/10
Decent dope, it got the job done. Nothin spectacular tho.

Ecko
Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 9/10
Fucking straight fire and fat bags. I waited awhile to cop this stamp cus I get such a good price for my normal stamp but I wanted to check out what the hype was about. If u don't got a connect def grab these.


----------



## skabbo

lacey k said:


> why you wouldnt just go to jersey if u that close? y u even fuck wit DE shit if u a half hr from the diesel capital of the US? Just curious
> 
> Also fresh outa p town
> 
> FIRST RIDE
> and
> NEXT
> (neither is new but is back after bein away a few wks/mos)
> 
> Ill let yall kno when i find out about how these be



I'll just say you're lucky with that NEXT.  It was a one-time availability thing here, but holy shit..   9/10, and I don't throw 9s out lightly.


----------



## Khadijah

Yea the next was aight. i wouldnt call it a 9 tho. it was nice, about on the level with the better than average shit we get around here but definately not nothin special . I enjoyed it either way but would not think it was some kind of super amazing shit, we get ish like that on the regular here so idk.


----------



## skabbo

Almost makes me think we got different shit.  Things I see referred to as 7s and 8s on here I'd usually call a 4.  It takes 6-7 bags of the red Michael Jackson that was around for a while to get me a decent nod, and only 4 of the NEXT to do the same.  What I had was definitely 'something special'.


----------



## yo_bot

you like
i love it

very averagely nice shit right here


----------



## Khadijah

No it was definately good I am just saying we get shit of that quality on the regular around here thats all. The closer u b to the source the better ur shit gonna be, guessin u dont live in  a major dope city and shit filters down a few wks later? I aint sayin the nexts wasnt bangin,just that it aint too rare to  get  shit of that quality over here.They definately some solid very nice diesel tho.


----------



## jarettscapo

Got some new shit today; its good, dont kno exactly wat to think. Its real nice. Few bags got me feelin dumb right and some ya dig. peep it.

Name - Aviator
Graphic - Pic of Single Engine Type Plane
Text/Graphic Color - Red
Texture - Very Flaky, Stuck together and formed little bricks when i packed it in the corner and tear it open on opposite side then split it down the bottom openin the flap like a book. (get the most out and easiest to scrape those sticky bags) Somewhat sticky to wax; mostly to itself. Very white.
Quantity - Some a 5 Most a 7-8/10 Majority were pretty nicely fat but packed down easy so looked smaller wen opened.
Quality - Solid 6. Yea, i was gonna put 5.5/6; but its definately a solid six. youll get high with 3 or 4 most likely. I would recommend. 

Scoop em; Keep the reviews commin like wazzz gooodddd


----------



## skabbo

lacey k said:


> No it was definately good I am just saying we get shit of that quality on the regular around here thats all. The closer u b to the source the better ur shit gonna be, guessin u dont live in  a major dope city and shit filters down a few wks later? I aint sayin the nexts wasnt bangin,just that it aint too rare to  get  shit of that quality over here.They definately some solid very nice diesel tho.



Nope, P-town here, same as you.  ..and I generally try to downplay it, but lets just say I sample a broad range of what the city has to offer.  Just a difference of opinion on this particular stamp I suppose.


----------



## cbecker525

hey been awhile... got some good shit lately in pburgh...

name: hangover
Stamp: hangver written in green
quantity: pretty nice sized 7/10
quality: above average 7/10
good bags...

name: i love you
stamp: that written in redish/pink
quantity: average 6/10
quality: not bad, 6.5/10
they were ok, last second thing, not from one of the usual hookups..

name: adoration
stamp: adoration written in red
quantity: pretty big, 7.5/10
quality: chronic 8.5/10
gettin these for a week now, all have been bomb..

on another note, its great findin new hookups... the usual few ppl i had gone to since i had been using, were slackin, just not being on time/ havin a g0od shit. found 2 new ppl lately, both are cool as shit and are right there and always good... plus dont make u sit and wait, cuz like you, they aint be tryin ta get popped by the boys either... 

thanks all happy usin


----------



## Trey

STOP STOP STOP
(the guy said stop it up, or stop on it)
red text, stop sign graphic with STOP STOP STOP under the stop sign
...from what I could make out
quantity: 7/10 fattest i've seen in a while
quality: 6/10 Decent
color: light, very light tan.. not average for around here, but the cotton got dark when i drew it up
very fine powder
overall: I've been noddin since i did these, but it's been a good day for me. (only had three)

BLACK LABELS
black text, no graphic
quantity: 5/10
quality: 5/10 average, straight average
color: tan
overall: a little stuck to the bags but it was good. did the job.

BLACK RABBIT
text only I believe, not the rabbit in a magician hat this time
quantity: 4/10
quality: 6/10
color: light brown
overall: can't complain with this either, except for the bags being a little light


----------



## DaBricks

12-12
no graphic, sloppy ass stamp job, sloppiest fold and tape job I've seen in a long time
Quantity: good and fat for the most part 7/10
Quality: perfect light color, mixed up like nothin, nod like a MF 8/10
From deep into the bricks


----------



## Khadijah

Yo I kno this sound stupid but it pisses me the fuck off when ppl cant spell Paterson. Its spelled out like 80 times in this thread and ppl  still write  "patterson". If u cant even spell the city ur coppin in u shouldnt be goin there  lol


----------



## DaBricks

Lacey, I LOVE YOU!!!  
Your the shit yo.

Fuck I'm ripped


----------



## deeSUHAL

*New stamps*

Stamp Update:

*Stamp*: Michael Jackson Lime Green color
*Graphics*: Lettering + plus black version of magical jackson pic
*Quality*: 6/10
*Note*:

*Stamp*: Michael Jackson Dark Green color
*Graphics*:Lettering + plus black version of magical jackson pic
*Quality*:8.5/10 
*Note*: fire!!!

*Stamp*: Michael Jackson red color
*Graphics*:Lettering + plus black version of magical jackson pic
*Quality*:7/10
*Note*: same dope as red micheal jackson, summer jam, new jack city, and magic.brown cakey looking dope in wide bags but fat dope


*Stamp*: Magic red color
*Graphics*:Lettering + plus Stars around it
*Quality*:6.0/10
*Note*:same dope as red micheal jackson, summer jam, new jack city, and magic. brown cakey looking dope in wide bags but fat dope



*Stamp*: Frank Lucas lime green color
*Graphics*: just Lettering 
*Quality*:9/10
*Note*: Straight FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Stamp*: Summer Jam Red color
*Graphics*: just Lettering
*Quality*:7.5/10
*Note*:same dope as red micheal jackson, summer jam, new jack city, and magic. brown cakey looking dope in wide bags but fat dope


*Stamp*: New Jack City Red color
*Graphics*: just Lettering
*Quality*:7/10
*Note*:same dope as red micheal jackson, summer jam, new jack city, and magic.. brown cakey looking dope in wide bags but fat dope

*Stamp*: Chinese Blue color
*Graphics*: Lettering plus asian letters 
*Quality*:7.5/10
*Note*:

*Stamp*: Confidential Red color
*Graphics*: small  Lettering
*Quality*:7.5/10
*Note*:

*Stamp*: Confidential Red color
*Graphics*: Large Lettering
*Quality*:4/10
*Note*: KNOCK OFF ALERT>>>this was a knock off of the confidential the letting was too big for the bag

*Stamp*:  DR.Pepper Purple color
*Graphics*: sjust Lettering
*Quality*:7.5/10
*Note*:

*Stamp*: Thriller Red color
*Graphics*: just Lettering
*Quality*:7.5/10
*Note*:

*Stamp*: Relapse blue color
*Graphics*: small  Lettering
*Quality*:5.5/10
*Note*:


----------



## jarettscapo

^^^^ thats strange; everyone that got the bright green ones said they were wack as fuck. ive never seen em personally; the dark green sounds appealing. same with frank lucas. guess u never really know until you get some raw urself and decide how to step on it.


----------



## PureLife

Frank lucas in green was fire like, two years ago. Knockoffs.


----------



## Khadijah

purelife from wat i hear the frank lucases that was around just recently was fire and not knockoffs also these was in paterson not newark so its a diff. deal anyways u feel me.  alot of time copy names aint as good as the original  like when eveeryonce in a while tango and cash will come back around and not be the same but all im sayin is repeats aint always bootleg shitty dope from wat i heard these new ones was real nice.


Deesuhal I dont think that your tolerance is too high becuz u rated almost all  those stamps as good almost fire shit and I disagree that those was that good. Also it was called Chinese Dope not just chinese. Jus sayin. Those red Mjs was  not that great i got sick of them after a day or so they didnt do me so good and alot of the ones u wrote about was really nothing special u sholdd consider the ratin system when u post a rating. a good  bag of decent dope that gets you feeling good is a 5. it aint a 6 or 7 if its just nice good shit. Those are for higher than  average quality and 8 and 9s are for bangin-ass dope and then straight fire. Alot of ppl  just throw out these 7 and 8 ratings mad generious to liek every bag they get just becuz its good quality satisfying shit. try n put it in perspective when u rate it becuz i think u got it a lil bit exaggerated the way u rated them. not tryna talk shit just pointin it out to you that i think you seem to have the meanin of the numbers confused.


----------



## jarettscapo

good looks lace; i tried to hint at it, knew ude come thru and set it str8. 

I totally agree -  definately too high and way off to be honest. "
Chinese dope was a 5 at its strongest and fattese - and no way better then red mjs or thriller. NO WAY. not only is ur ratings high as shit but they not even accurate in the sense of wat is better than wat.

its n'ice to get a long list tho. so imma have to holla at u wit dat; but quit it wit the high numbers and wacky ratings. I WANT Some FRANK LUCAS DAMMIT!!!


----------



## PureLife

> tango and cash will come back around and not be the same but all im sayin is repeats aint always bootleg shitty dope from wat i heard these new ones was real nice.



Your right, when tango and cash comes around, on occasion that shit is fireeeeeeeee. I just wanted to be a douchebag to someone today, coming out of rehab and all.


----------



## Trey

lacey k said:


> Yo I kno this sound stupid but it pisses me the fuck off when ppl cant spell Paterson. Its spelled out like 80 times in this thread and ppl  still write  "patterson". If u cant even spell the city ur coppin in u shouldnt be goin there  lol



sorry! i realized that after i posted it!


----------



## whitechocolate32

last wednesday---
paterson nj
stamp name- mambo king
white bag with a red stamp mambo on top of a crown and king written under the crown
quantitiy-6-10 average
quality-8.5-10 fire really good
hits really really hard and lasts for a long time...probably the best i personally got from p town before...i don't think i will be going back there anytime soon though..it's just too damn hot with the police EVERYWHERE


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamps in New Brunswick currently.
General 4
Black Devil 6
G-Force 9
Black Night 6
Oprah 7
White Chocolate 9


----------



## Khadijah

PureLife said:


> Your right, when tango and cash comes around, on occasion that shit is fireeeeeeeee. I just wanted to be a douchebag to someone today, coming out of rehab and all.



i can always count on u to do that lol

So, Wats good everybody, i am on a lil break just been bootn dillys for a day or so now I am clean for  a few days BUT, I got to report the stamps I seen and not used...

Aviator-Green-Someone  else reviewed this
No Limit-Green-picture  of a car  on  it
I think  these was the same dope IDK really how they was since I did not use them but I did makeup a shot for s omebody and it was flakey light, mixed up kind of darker, the bags was decent size not too skimp  about a 5 nothin special but gave a satisfiying amount of powder in the cooker....The rush seemed to hit my dude hard as fuck but didnt have much legs to it. he was clearly feelin the rush when he did 6 bags tho and kinda went out of it for a sec after bootn it but then the high faded pretty quick so Iunno about these prolly good for maintenance but not much else.


----------



## yo_bot

KISS OF DEATH
GRAPIC: lips
i think this is the same shit as YOU LIKE I LOVE IT average dope mixes up light colored not bad but it won't wow ya. sloppy paclaging and you got to tear open he bags to get it all. i got to do alot of these to get high.


----------



## okterrific

^^ By the way LACEY the grapic on the green NO LIMIT bags is a picture of a TANK not a car, just figured i should point that out and make it clear. ttyl peace out girl


----------



## okterrific

Hey all picked up some  RED-TEMPTATION bags and aslo some RED- DROP DEAD bags over this weekend from p-town, I will be back tommorow with a full review on both of them, from the little bit i did so far the DROP DEAD bags seem very promising and have got me high and nodding already after using only a couple bags. The TEMTATIONS are pretty decent but seem very average from the few bags i have done over the weekend, Full reviews on both these new stamps out of p-town will come tommorow when i have a moment, later people PEACE!


----------



## Sin City Bags

That dope i rated CALLEDG-FORCEwas strong but it made me nod realy hard without the euphoria and body tingling. I mean, it got me high but II've never had dope make me nod so hard that didn't also create intense euphoria. Can anyone explain????????????????


----------



## PhillyDedHed

Lower East Side Manhattan NYC

R.I.P  6/10 Bad Count Beautiful Rush
Block Buster (Blue Stamp) 7/10 Not consistent at all. Some bags are huge and great quality others are pure crap.

So...Amazing  7/10 Good Count but all this humidity is causing shit to stick so thats a pain in the ass.

Overall the shit down here is mainly un-stamped white bags puerto ricans in the projects bag up themselves.  So far 99% of the shit in the L.E.S. Alphabet City is garbage atm. I'm using Fentanyl patches like crazy lately so my tolerance is all fucked up! whats up lacey K long time no talk


----------



## Sin City Bags

whitechocolate32 said:


> last wednesday---
> paterson nj
> stamp name- mambo king
> white bag with a red stamp mambo on top of a crown and king written under the crown
> quantitiy-6-10 average
> quality-8.5-10 fire really good
> hits really really hard and lasts for a long time...probably the best i personally got from p town before...i don't think i will be going back there anytime soon though..it's just too damn hot with the police EVERYWHERE





PhillyDedHed said:


> Lower East Side Manhattan NYC
> 
> R.I.P  6/10 Bad Count Beautiful Rush
> Block Buster (Blue Stamp) 7/10 Not consistent at all. Some bags are huge and great quality others are pure crap.
> 
> So...Amazing  7/10 Good Count but all this humidity is causing shit to stick so thats a pain in the ass.
> 
> Overall the shit down here is mainly un-stamped white bags puerto ricans in the projects bag up themselves.  So far 99% of the shit in the L.E.S. Alphabet City is garbage atm. I'm using Fentanyl patches like crazy lately so my tolerance is all fucked up! whats up lacey K long time no talk



whatup dude? i feel ya aabout the dope sticking to the bag. there are these bags here in brunswick called general that's like that. it takes me forever to set up my dose. i'm flickin and scrapin like a mofo. it sucks.


----------



## Takeme2theclub

few days ago..

stamp: Red Magic with stars around the words.. the stamp was hardly legible,  it was smudged on all them.
count 8/10
quality 8/10 FIRE

its rare that id rate count and quality an 8.... this stamp is no joke amazing and the best shit ive got in a while...

mixed real brown, with no residue left over at all.

ive had purple magic before and that was shit. This is legit

also...

few days before that

stamp- RED NEXT
better than the green.

count 7.5
quality 7.5

again some real good shit.
if you stumble upon the next bags grab em they were both real good.
but the red was def better and better size.


----------



## missyKO

ROCAFELLA
-no graphic-
quantity: 5 average
quality: 6 gets the job done


LOCKDOWN
-no graphic-
quantity: 3-5 varies
quality: 6
its definitely a good quick high, but this shit BURNS so beware sniffers.


----------



## Modnaro

The Black And Gold Hearts are back in Pburgh... The ones that are solid black,, with gold hearts all over them and are like a plastic kind of bag.. They where around like this past winter, and ive heard people say that there dope man had them but this is the first time I saw them since decemberish... GET THESE IF YOU CAN IN THE BURGH.. Some of the best dope I ever had here maybe 2nd only to Magic City stamp

Quality- 9/10
Quantity- 8.5/10

fire fire fire -- banged 3 and got a very awesome rush,, and am nodding right now


----------



## Khadijah

okterrific said:


> ^^ By the way LACEY the grapic on the green NO LIMIT bags is a picture of a TANK not a car, just figured i should point that out and make it clear. ttyl peace out girl



Hahaha....I guess somebody was pretty damn high the other night  Good looks, it was, but when you are nodding too hard to keep ur eyes open i guess a car is about right lol


----------



## jarettscapo

Took a trip last night cuz i burnd thru the last or wack new batch of beat its - i guess the MJ saga is thru cuz i wasnt happy with the count. Some were filled - others were real small. Got a 2 fire stamps wit my buns

Stamp - Mambo King
Graphic - Red with Crown
Quantity - 7/10 - Some filled all the way - others Half full on Fold but were still great even at half
Quality - 8.5/10 - Straight CRACK i wud say its the same dope as the next stamp that came wit em but these hit took a lil longer to smack you in the face

Stamp - Frank Lucas
Graphic - text
Quantity - Just huge 8/10
Quality - Like i said - possibly same dope but this just kicked in real fast and real hard possibly different - ide say a hard 9/10 FIREEEE

If you can find any one of these; like ive been lookin for a week or so get em and get alot. these are the fuckin truth. best in ptown without a doubt.

Happy nods. Keep reviews pourin in.


----------



## exit56

*Last kiss*

NEWARK - Aug 24

LAST KISS
Quantity: 9
Quality: 6.5

A little above average quality, nothing spectacular, but the consistent fatness of the bags definitely makes up for it.  Totally consistent throughout the brick. Maybe two to four had quantity below 8, many were super fatties aka fullies aka cant really see through the bag when held up to the light.  Definitely happy with this pickup. Plus my dude met me somewhere 100% less sketchy, not totally in the hood, which was so much better.


----------



## Sin City Bags

August has been a rather fruitful month here in Central NJ. The dope has been plentiful and average to above average quality. I haven't encountered too much below average shit this month. I tend to be a little generous with my numbers, but I never give garbage a high number. Average dope for me is 5-7 points. Fire is 8-10 points. Unfortunately, I was ripped off for two bricks the other day which really set me back. But, I'm getting back on my feet. So, here's the report for New Brunswick for the month of August,summer of 2009.

Stamp: White Chocolate
Graphic: a candy bar in an opened package
Count: 5/10
Quality: 9/10
Color: greyish tan
Neatness/Packaging: 3/10sloppy and a bitch to open. Whoever foded these bags clearly has little experience opening them
Effects: Great euphoric high that starts in your chest ad stomach region. After a few bags you'll start seeing double. It doesn't take much to get a nod going.
Overall: 7.5 fire dope, packaged in a rather unprofessional manner,served in a quantity that is nothing to write home about. But the quality of the product is definitely something you'll find yourself asking your guy for more of.

Stamp: General
Graphic: the logo that an army general wears on his sleeve
Count: 6/10 but half of it is stuck to the inside of the bag
Quality: 3/10
Color: beige
Neatness/Packaging: 5/10
Effects: pretty lame high, not much of a nod. However, if you do like a bundle at once you'll get pretty fucked up 
Overall: 3/10 There are way too many of these shitty bags floating around the mean streets of NJ. It's the type of situation where you pray your guy isn't about to hand you these bags and you open your brick and it's these bags. If they didn't stick so much to the inside of the bag they wouldn't be as bad. They'd suck a tad less.

Stamp:  Black Devil 
Graphic: a devil with a pitchfork in red ink
Count: 7/10
Quality: 6.5/10
Color: whitish tan. Pretty white for dope
Neatness/Packaging: 10/10 looked so professional you’d swear it came from Walgreens
Effects: average euphoria, above average nod strength, had to be careful not to do too much or staying awake at work became a nightmare. This dope is for the end of the day
Overall: 7/10 nice count, good packing job, and slightly above average quality made this stamp a winner.

Stamp: G-FORCE 
Graphic: none, just the name inside a pink oval
Count: 6/10
Quality: 9/10
Color: white/tan
Neatness/Packaging: 10/10 just like the black devil it looked corporate 
Effects: 2 or 3 bags had me drooling. It wasn’t any more euphoric than some regular fire dope but if you weren’t careful you’d be out. The nod strength was off the charts
Overall: Straight fire. Nothing like some fine ass china white jersey powder dope going up your nose super smooth, no burn, and off to sleep you go. G-FORCE was a standout.

Stamp:  Make It Rain 
Graphic: none
Count: 6/10
Quality: 8/10
Color: grayish tan
Neatness/Packaging: 1/10 sloppier than a 300 pound black bitch with an ass the size of Texas
Effects: This shit was the euphoric diesel. Regular nod strength but the buzz was quick off the sniff. The tingle this dope packed was definitely the reason it scored an 8.
Overall: MakeIt Rain will Make you happy!!!

Stamp: Black Night	
Graphic: none
Count: 5/10
Quality:5/10
Color: tanish/off white
Neatness/Packaging: 5/10
Effects: average
Overall: it was so average. That’s not a bad thing. Just nothing much to say about her.


----------



## exit56

Forgot to mention, Newark, last week:

BENTLEY
Black stamp, no graphic
Quantity: who cares
Quality: 0.5

Shit sucked, total ripoff. DO NOT BUY!!! I blew an entire bundle and it just barely got rid of the dope sick.  It was literally probably a bag, at most, dispersed throughout the bundle.  I wasn't even home before i was done with it all.  I did realize afterward that may not have been smart in case it was cut with anything serious but in the end it didnt matter.  Looked pretty real, but it tasted like ass, you could tell right away, just from the smell even.


Sin City...so jealous you have a connect in new bruns. Thats where I live and ive heard about the shit here.  I knew a kid with a number here a while back but it fell through rather quickly.  so its back up north for me...


----------



## Sin City Bags

i can't believe you peeps can't find dope in new bruns. I know so many people with different connects. Just keep your eyes open and search during the day. They're harder to find at night...


----------



## skabbo

I dunno where this fire FRANK LUCAS is coming from, cause the stuff I got was straight garbage.  Same lime green, text-only stamps everyone here is describing, but it took 8 bags to feel anything, even then it was more taste than feel.  Just terrible.

The red TEMPTATION with the graphic of a couple fucking was also pretty low-mediocre..   4/10 maybe.

The new red Michael Jackson that's around now is a 6/10 or so.

Green NEXT is still the best I've had recently, though my tolerance shot up with it, and by the end of a brick it was back up to needing 5-6 of them to really nod (which is still good for my tolerance)

All of the above from P-town.


----------



## Sin City Bags

It's so funny for any of the veterans of this forum to just read through the posts and see how many repeat stamps there are. Like, how many times has someone posted a review of "Black Diamond"or "Frank Lucas" etc. And I'm positive as well that on a rather regular basis I come across the same dope just in different stamp bags. Being a sniffer allows me to be able to identify the dope from the smell and taste. I firmly believe that a huge shipment of raw hits the port and the few main dudes in the area get it and cut it up and put it into a bunch of different stamps and then it hits the streets under all sorts of names. A good example of this is a few months ago there was dope going around that was all the same shit but in a few different stamps. The stamps were "Assault On Precinct 13" Methadone"and "NFL". Believe me guys, it was all the same dope cut the same, sold to a few different guys and put in a few different stamps. Anyway, my point is that this forum is about harm reduction. It's a place to save one of us from putting rat poison in our veins. It is not a place to meet other users and trade connects in order to score. Also, the stamps are very loose and sketchy guides that help us (slightly) to determine what dope we have. But let's be honest, anyone can open these stamps, pour some shit in,and tapeit back up. So everyone use your brains and follow the rules set forth by the moderators. Thanks for keeping this forum going Lacey. And let me tell you guys, Lacey is one cool chick. She's a good person just trying to keep you alll safe. Follow the fucking rules. And remember, a stamp is just a logo some fuck put on the bag you have. It doesn't mean shit. Just because I have black diamond in red and you have black diamond in red doesn't mean we have the same dope. We might, but it's no guarantee. It's easy to forget how dangerous this game is. Use the forum for guidance, but don't load up double your normal dose because PhillyJunkie487 said that "Frank Lucas" in green is garbage, because you just don'tknow if he scored his bundle off a junkie who made his bundle out of 2 bags of strong shit, some flour, cocoa powder,and tape. You might be holding the bags that haven't been stepped on and if you do double up that shot, you're gonna die or wake up in the ER completely fucked. So, be cautious!!! The words in this forumaren't the gospel. And we can only speculate as to what we have inside those wax bags guys. Use your brains and do what Lacey says, and I guarantee you we'll all have this forumfor a long time to come. Everyone be safe, use clean needles, and be kind to one another.


----------



## Khadijah

shit Sin, Thanks fam. But Please dont give me all the credit. We got my fellow mods Enod and Thizzer on deck, on the check in when I aint around, and the most important thing of all....THE POSTERS...Cuz without every one of yalll...We wouldnt have this thread!

I take alot of responsibilitiy for this thread and do my best to check it a few times a day keepin all the fools in line and makin sure shit runs how its supposed to, but the original thread idea was posted by CTDopeLove I believe, back in like 2003, as a thread naming all the stamps that you had seen in the past, not even rating them just postin stamp names pretty much. and nobody really posted in it for the longest time. Then eventually me and a few other people started postin the shit we was getting, and saying how it was, and then it evolved into bein a stamp ratings thread like it is today but if it wasnt for those first few posters way back in the very first version of this thread, we wouldnt have this shit here. So I cant just say I came up with the idea even tho I do my best to promote it and keep it runnin smooth.

If I soun like a bitch in here sometimes its cuz I dont want to see this shit get closed, and it will get closed EASY if people keep steppin over the line too much. Yall been great lately and I aint hardly had to edit shit,  but when ppl be posting shit they kno they shouldnt thats when its a prob. becuz we aint tryin to direct people to how and where to cop dope at cuz it makes our site look like a terrible place instead of the harm reduction that its tryin to provide.

Anyways , Sorry for that lil speech there peeps, All yall keep doin wat you do, rate them stamps and keep it movin stay safe on the streets and stay noddin...peace!


----------



## ptown dope

Hello, 
New to the forums, daily ptown visitor so my input will be appreciated.
Heres my ratings for the NEW SHIT!

Temptation - GARBAGE (not even worth a rating, avoid)

Scorpion: Quan = 5(some were nice, some were small, as usual!)
Quality - 6 (It wasn't fire, as they all said, but it was pretty good!)

Aviator
Quanitity- 6
Quality - 5 

Murder Rate 99.9% 
Quanity 4
Quality  6.5

I have to say, the Frank Lucas was the best shit i had in a while. I wish it was still around! Im sick of spending my hard earned money on GARBAGE (like temptation). 
For tat I am glad for this website. We can give eachother a heads up on the fake shit!


----------



## Khadijah

and one more for paterson, DROP DEAD - my boy seemed to like it alot, bags was pretty full, stamped real light, i did not use so no rating yet but will let yall kno


----------



## ptown dope

asshole

quanity - 6
quality - 3 (nice size, but it was straight up garbage! burned goin up the nose, plus the name, WTF? it was the most disgusting name for dope ever! It made me think about how it wound up getting here, in someones asshole )

Stay away from the red asshole stamp!


----------



## ptown dope

skabbo said:


> I dunno where this fire FRANK LUCAS is coming from, cause the stuff I got was straight garbage.  Same lime green, text-only stamps everyone here is describing, but it took 8 bags to feel anything, even then it was more taste than feel.  Just terrible.
> 
> The red TEMPTATION with the graphic of a couple fucking was also pretty low-mediocre..   4/10 maybe.
> 
> The new red Michael Jackson that's around now is a 6/10 or so.
> 
> Green NEXT is still the best I've had recently, though my tolerance shot up with it, and by the end of a brick it was back up to needing 5-6 of them to really nod (which is still good for my tolerance)
> 
> All of the above from P-town.



Trust me the Frank Lucas that was out was official!! 

Its because the Temptation and that batch of Frank Lucas was fake!!
find a new dealer. 
Ptown is like that, alot of dealers use dope themselves (or a family member, gf, etc.), so they go and put some fake shit together. To hustle off to the "fiends". They will alternate between good and fake shit and continue doing it because you are their "sucker".
And they know they can get you. Alot of dealers have 2 different batches at all times (1 real good, 1 fake) and that doubles their profits as well. While keeping new customers coming back.

Find a new dealer. Be safe.


----------



## Khadijah

^^Yea I got to agree with u, skabbo u seem to be catchin the beat side of paterson lately, look around some more u will find the good


----------



## evilthree

I haven't been doing it recently, but last I checked ecko changed its stamp to CVS 24 HOURS


----------



## skabbo

lacey k said:


> ^^Yea I got to agree with u, skabbo u seem to be catchin the beat side of paterson lately, look around some more u will find the good



Yeah I had an unlucky streak for a while, but then again the NEXT bags I picked up seemed better than anyone was giving them credit for, and if anything I tend to underrate bags rather than vica versa.

The TEMPTATION wasn't that bad, definitely not fake, but just sorta below average..   The LUCAS wasn't fake either (I've only ever gotten straight fake dope once, some shit called 'Ruff Ryder' w/ a green stamp that made my heart race and my arm swell up like I had a bicycle pump up my ass) but it was definitely not the fire people seem to have found with it..    

About to try those NO LIMIT and more of the BEAT IT..   Been getting the MICHAEL JACKSON for the last few days, which was more or less proper, but with my tolerance it takes way too many of anything to really get off..   5-6 of the MJ for a nice rush, but no real legs to speak of.


----------



## jarettscapo

Beat It's Fell off - had new Michael Jackson they were pretty fuckin decent to say the least. i was pretty happy. Im resorting to sniffin an oc80 2nite to not b sick instead of gettin Aviator. dont wanna waste my money. i missed my other main connect so im not wastin my money with my other boy.


----------



## wallywiseguy122

stamp name - recieved
stamp color - blue, i believe it was blue i cannot really remember
graphic - there was no graphic just the name
color and consistency - the dope is brown, and fluffy. almost looks like saw dust but darker
packaging- the packaging was shitty it kind of looked like it was tampered with, or stomped   on and rebagged
quantity -  i would give the quantity an 8 compared to what i've been seeing lately.
quality - i would say it is 7/10, my tolerance is getting up there these days, but i caught a decent buzz off of it.

i picked this stamp up in wheeling, wv. i believe they come from pittsburgh


----------



## stigup

Some of the best D i've seen in the Bronx is Patron and Hot party...


----------



## addictanon

Its been a little since I posted, but I noticed somebody rating Temptation, red stamp with two girls fucking on it, saying it was complete garbage and not even worth getting. Its def not fire, but easily average, so I dont know if the shit I got was just different, or if your shit was fucked with...

Also..

Stamp Name: Super 10

Color: Green

Quanity: 5

Quality: 7

Other: Shit was a little above average, hits ya nice, but doesn't last real long at all..



Stamp Name: Snoop Dog

Color: black

quanity: 5

Quality: 7

Other: Same as Super 10 really, and there was also another green stamp called Nympho that seemed to be the same shit..


Stamp Name: Hot Sauce

Graphic: yeah (I think a Hot Pepper or something)

Quanity: 6

Quality: 5

Other: Decent shit, bags were a little fatter than avg for the most part, shit stuck to the bag pretty bad. Def not a bad buy, but def not special..



Stamp Name: Gucci

Color: red

Graphic: no not that I remember

Quanity: 5

Quality: 5

Other: avg




________________________

I just want to add that when I rate shit a 5, it doesn't mean its garbage, it means its average every day what you expect get the job done type shit..


----------



## cbecker525

got some new ones here...

name : food
stamp: just the word written in green
quantity: 7/10, they were a little bigger than usual
quality: 8/10, real good bags, there has been real good stuff goin around pburgh lately...
overall: just another in a line of good dope the last month in pburgh

name: first lady
stamp: purple stamp with a naked girl fingering herself and first lady written under in (one of the more elaborate stamps i seen)
quantity: 6.5/10 id say a littlke bit above what u usually get here
quality: 7.5/10 more good shit...
overall: like i said more good dope goin around, just copped these yesterday, feelin real good... be safe everyone


----------



## exit56

sometimes i wonder if im actually doing the same d as anyone else or if there's really that much of it out there.  its impossible to know all thats on the street on any given day.  stamps disappear and reappear. shit is cut differently all the time even from the same guys and same spots.

past month ive been getting some Gucci from Newark.  Its been on and off, but i havent gotten any in maybe one-two weeks.  My point is more to raise a question...
Quantity: average, but varied both ways
Quality: just average
BUT: theres something weird about it..its something ive heard from others but havent quite figured out yet, havent quite seen exactly the same on other bags either.
its Super Sticky, clumps together - half the d sticks to the bag
the scrape is really like half the bag. it seems to taste a little off, but for the most part it gets the job done. it breaks up once out of the bag, but not as well as it should. besides this one oddity, the d wasn't bad at all.
whats up with this?
ive heard humidity, but then why isn't it happening to other bags? im getting it from the same couple guys and i know everyone one of them is chillin on the block all day.  seems like all other should be like this then.  is it possibly just something thats in it thats reacting to the humidity, something its not normally cut with?

Sin - ive seriously looked a few times, only to be told off or looked at like a criminal/junkie. tried different spots, different tactics, to no avail.  a friends friend went out looking a little while ago and got some coke, and said he coulda gotten crack, neither of which im into, but theres obviously plenty of shit out there. i think just twice i tried. just ended up going up instead. i think i just feel weird because its pretty much my own town. its definitely not the same kind of market that im used to.


----------



## Sin City Bags

exit56 said:


> sometimes i wonder if im actually doing the same d as anyone else or if there's really that much of it out there.  its impossible to know all thats on the street on any given day.  stamps disappear and reappear. shit is cut differently all the time even from the same guys and same spots.
> 
> past month ive been getting some Gucci from Newark.  Its been on and off, but i havent gotten any in maybe one-two weeks.  My point is more to raise a question...
> Quantity: average, but varied both ways
> Quality: just average
> BUT: theres something weird about it..its something ive heard from others but havent quite figured out yet, havent quite seen exactly the same on other bags either.
> its Super Sticky, clumps together - half the d sticks to the bag
> the scrape is really like half the bag. it seems to taste a little off, but for the most part it gets the job done. it breaks up once out of the bag, but not as well as it should. besides this one oddity, the d wasn't bad at all.
> whats up with this?
> ive heard humidity, but then why isn't it happening to other bags? im getting it from the same couple guys and i know everyone one of them is chillin on the block all day.  seems like all other should be like this then.  is it possibly just something thats in it thats reacting to the humidity, something its not normally cut with?
> 
> Sin - ive seriously looked a few times, only to be told off or looked at like a criminal/junkie. tried different spots, different tactics, to no avail.  a friends friend went out looking a little while ago and got some coke, and said he coulda gotten crack, neither of which im into, but theres obviously plenty of shit out there. i think just twice i tried. just ended up going up instead. i think i just feel weird because its pretty much my own town. its definitely not the same kind of market that im used to.



hey i was kinda half joking. There isn't any open air copping like there is in larger cities so you need to know someone. My point was that if you can find one drug you can usually find the other. I remember the way i found a dope guy was simply by asking my blow guy if he knew anyone. Within hours I was hooked up. Also, where there is smoke there is fire. If there are pill heads afround the dope isn't far. Just network and make friends with everyone. You never know who might have your ticket to relief the next time your sick and you can't find dpe.


----------



## phazeshifter

_hey yo plz dont post how much ya copped cuz its ind of self incriminating u kno wat I mean? It aint nobodys bizness but your own how much dope u got in your stash
lacey_

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name: 10 1/2
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): Pic of a syringe with 10 1/2 below  all in green
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:White/tan powder, very fine
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: relatively phat bags and stamps were sloppy, like too much ink
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 8
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):7
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Doesn't mix up all that great.  After I suck up trhoguh cotton I have a LOT of wet powder left over aroudn the cotton ball I filtered through.  Wish I could get this to mix better I feel like the cotton is filtering too much out, but it's prob impurities that I wouln't want shot into me anyway


----------



## Trey

anyone in jersey try the 
*Cocoa Butter *
with a lotion bottle graphic?
pretty lame stuff. yup... (white wide bags folded up to fit in the regular zip locks)\
all upside-down stamp job and sideways some of them.
4/10


Smiley face, no words.. just a red smiley face
*: )*
pretty good, sealed in the plastic, not zips. i guess i'd say a 5/10


----------



## skabbo

phazeshifter said:


> Doesn't mix up all that great.  After I suck up trhoguh cotton I have a LOT of wet powder left over aroudn the cotton ball I filtered through.  Wish I could get this to mix better I feel like the cotton is filtering too much out, but it's prob impurities that I wouln't want shot into me anyway



Yep, if it's not dissolving, it's not something you want in your veins anyway.


The BEAT IT and NO LIMIT were pretty similar..  If the NO LIMIT wasn't slightly darker before dissolving I'd swear they were the same thing.  Not bad, not great.  5/10 for quality and quantity.  A couple of the NO LIMIT bags were folded an extra time so they ended up looking half the size of a normal stamp, but they had the same amount in them as the rest.


----------



## cbecker525

just got these tonight

name: coca cola
stamp: just coca cola written in green in the same style as like the company writes it on  bottles and shit...
quantity: average size, 6/10
quality: about the same as everything i been coppin lately, which is a good thing, these make me nod pretty quick.. 7.5/10
overall: good stuff, hope pburgh keeps puttin out shit like this, its ballin


----------



## gomorrah

I dont know exactly where the stamps come from, they are not always stamps.  If i get a G, its simply ghetto corner tied, ya know?  But the scene in NOLA is pretty big, definitely no where near jersey, but is prominent, as well as good, but sometimes its bad.  There is a large dominican population here, that might have something to do with it.  I have also received it on a corner in aluminum foil.  So its not always glassine, just on occasion.  They are taking hints from how yall do it righteous up north.  ---dont post that in this thread---
Have great night bluelighters!


----------



## Trey

KNIFE 
graphic: Knife with some lines coming up from it.
blue bag, black text/graphic
quantity: nice and powdery, darker, good amount 6/10
quality: 7.5/10 Bangin'!
new stamp i guess, shit is on point right now


----------



## whitechocolate32

pittsbugh pa--back home for a minute

stamp name-MURDER INC.
pink bags with murder inc. stamped in black.

quantity-8/10
quality9/10



stamp name-PRESIDENT
blue bags with just the word president stamped in black on it

quantity-7/10
quality9/10

man, it was good to be back in the burgh..the prices are a bit higher than new jersey and ny, but the dope is strait fire..they could have been the same dope because they mixed up very similar (dark as hell), but it was from complete different sides of the city with complete different packaging so who knows..if you score these in the burgh be careful, they are really strong...peace


----------



## `bLow?

Philadelphia, PA

AK-47
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 8.5/10
I was nervous bout coppin these cuz they're in nick bags, not double sealed. But then when he handed em to me I could smell the diesel thru the bag. This use to be a fire stamp, looks like it came around again. Pick em up if u see em around, 3 gave me a rush and usually that barely gets me off E


----------



## PureLife

Therapy is making a comeback.


----------



## skabbo

DROP DEAD
Quantity - 6/10
Quality - 3.5/10

Looked nice.  Decent size, nice and flaky..    Sat there patiently awaiting a rush that never came.  Very mild.  Kinda gave me a headache.


----------



## exit56

PureLife said:


> Therapy is making a comeback.



My dealer was raving about Therapy last time i saw him.  He wasn't even selling it to me so its not like he was talking up his own shit.  Must be pretty good.  Hes kind of a tool though haha


----------



## deeSUHAL

*More Stamps Plus an explanation*

First in regards to the "My exaggerated ratings." You guys are probably right I do have a lower tolerance, so I probably rate the stamps higher because i have only been doing this for about 5 months. I will be more considerate next time. Also, a 5 means average to me a 7 mean slightly better and 9+ means fire. However, i will try to rate more like everyone else. And about the Chinese Dope , yes I really think its a 7.5. My boy got so banged up that he couldn’t drive and i had to drive to p-town to get more. And that was just off of five bags. And Frank Lucas was def a 9+. Since, 2-3 bags got me nodding nice But Anyways I’ll try to rate the bags more according. Oh, and I don't shoot I sniff so that might be why also.

Now Back to our regular scheduled programming:

              “All My Stamps” All scene filmed in Paterson 


*Stamp*: Aviator Lime Green color
*Graphics*: Lettering  plus picture of an airplane
*Quality*: 5.5/10
*Quantity*: on the larger side
*Color of Dope*:  light beige 
*Note*: Has that milky taste .. Reminds to of lactose , which is what I think it is.

*Stamp*: G.I. JOE Red color
*Graphics*: Lettering  plus picture of an airplane
*Quality*: 3/10
*Quantity*: Average size
*Color of Dope*: dark beige  close to brown
*Note*: Garbage  

*Stamp*: First ride Red color
*Graphics*: just Lettering  
*Quality*: 7.5/10
*Quantity*: Average size
*Color of Dope*:  almost white with a hint of beige  
*Note*: burns when you sniff and taste bitter

B]Stamp[/B]: Scorpion Red color
*Graphics*: Lettering Plus a picture of a small scorpion  
*Quality*: 6.5/10
*Quantity*: Average size
*Color of Dope*:  light beige 
*Note*:  burns when you sniff and taste bitter

B]Stamp[/B]: Catch 22 Red color
*Graphics*: Just Lettering 
*Quality*: 6.5/10
*Quantity*: Average size
*Color of Dope*:  dark beige  close to brown
*Note*:  burns like hell when you sniff and tastes musty 

*Stamp*: Next Lime Green color
*Graphics*: Just Lettering 
B]Quality[/B]:8/10
*Quantity*: Average size
*Color of Dope*:  almost white with a hint of beige  
*Note*:

*Stamp*: Murder Rate 99.9% Blue color
*Graphics*: Just Lettering 
B]Quality[/B]:6.5/10
*Quantity*: Average to small size
*Color of Dope*:  almost white with a hint of beige  
*Note*:

*Stamp*: Next Red color
*Graphics*: Just Lettering *Quality*: 6/10
B]Quality[/B]:6/10
*Quantity*: Average size
*Color of Dope*:  almost white with a hint of beige  
*Note*:

*Stamp*: King Pin dark green color
*Graphics*: Lettering + Crown
*Quality*:8/10
*Quantity*: Average to small size
*Color of Dope*:  almost white with a hint of beige  
*Note*:


----------



## jarettscapo

^^ no wonder why ur ratings are like that, esp wit that chinese dope garbage. your a sniffer nd for 5 months at that. its okay; i see why u think all of those are that good. your in a totally different category then alot of us. i cud tell from the second i rip tie off that i kno exactly wat it is for. sniffing you just cant rate it like that. most works unless its total garbage


----------



## yo_bot

THRILLER

DEVILS TEARS with dripping syringe graphic

i liked the devils tears a little better. both are good


----------



## Sin City Bags

jarettscapo said:


> ^^ no wonder why ur ratings are like that, esp wit that chinese dope garbage. your a sniffer nd for 5 months at that. its okay; i see why u think all of those are that good. your in a totally different category then alot of us. i cud tell from the second i rip tie off that i kno exactly wat it is for. sniffing you just cant rate it like that. most works unless its total garbage



Bullshit, I've been sniffing for a  year and barely anything works well. If a stamp gets me high then i know it's quality. I have to wake up everyday and crack 2 bundles before work to get "high". Obviously, I don't get that immediate russh and it takes longer for me to tell. But, the idea that sniffing doesn't allow you to build a tolerance and everything but garbage will get me high is nonsense. Tell me that tomorrow when I'm on bag 48 at 6pm.

BTW Make it Rain bags are back for a second time around. Probabbly were a little better the first whirl. Stay safe.
-sin city bags


----------



## skabbo

yo_bot said:


> THRILLER
> 
> DEVILS TEARS with dripping syringe graphic
> 
> i liked the devils tears a little better. both are good



THRILLER has gone up and down for months now.  In late June when the first batch of MICHAEL JACKSON was around, it was a pretty decent stamp.  Maybe a 6/10.   Then it jumped down to a 3-4 for a while, but a few weeks ago I got a bundle that seemed to be more like the first round..   Since then, dropped off again.  All these were same color, same graphic (THRILLER is in wiggly "Halloween letters")


----------



## shoobie212

Haven't posted in a while but I've come across a few different stamps over the past few weeks so i figured i'd rate them.  All of these are from Philly.

Stamp: Last Chance (no graphic)
Neatness of Packaging: 8/10
Quantity: 8-9/10 These were probably the fattest bags that I've come across in the few months I've been fuckin around with dope
Quality: 7-8/10  Real nice shit

Stamp: Al Pacino (purple text)
Graphic: Picture of Al pacino
Neatness: 8/10
Quantity: 6/10  Not too shabby
Quality: 5/10  Pretty average

Stamp: 24 Hours (no graphic)
Neatness: 4/10  Bags were folded up kinda weird and were rather sloppy
Quantity: 6/10 
Quality: 6/10


----------



## jarettscapo

Sin City Bags said:


> Bullshit, I've been sniffing for a  year and barely anything works well. If a stamp gets me high then i know it's quality. I have to wake up everyday and crack 2 bundles before work to get "high". Obviously, I don't get that immediate russh and it takes longer for me to tell. But, the idea that sniffing doesn't allow you to build a tolerance and everything but garbage will get me high is nonsense. Tell me that tomorrow when I'm on bag 48 at 6pm.
> 
> BTW Make it Rain bags are back for a second time around. Probabbly were a little better the first whirl. Stay safe.
> -sin city bags



Nah homie thats exactly wat im sayin. Why you think i stopped sniffin? My man too was sniffin 30 bags+ a day and now crazy ass still shoots 8bag shots then another 5bags. Im just sayin and im sure u kno how it is; but if u can sniff 4 bags and get really high off em thats either some crack ass dope or ur tolerance just aint up there. im sure and i dont like speakin for others but i kno how it is, it prolly takes u a good bun or a few more if its som 6/7-10 nice ass shit to get comfortable or gets u feelin rite. Im just sayin that wen u bang it its just a different way of rating it cuz its so much different and so much clearer; and no way chinese dope was a 7.5 it took me *5bags* to boot just to feel better. Those were around for like a week or less so im almost positive they were the same one. Im not tryina call anyone out or nuttin, i forget who rated those bags im talkin bout but im just tryina give the iv'rs a better outlook on bags...


----------



## Sin City Bags

jarettscapo said:


> Nah homie thats exactly wat im sayin. Why you think i stopped sniffin? My man too was sniffin 30 bags+ a day and now crazy ass still shoots 8bag shots then another 5bags. Im just sayin and im sure u kno how it is; but if u can sniff 4 bags and get really high off em thats either some crack ass dope or ur tolerance just aint up there. im sure and i dont like speakin for others but i kno how it is, it prolly takes u a good bun or a few more if its som 6/7-10 nice ass shit to get comfortable or gets u feelin rite. Im just sayin that wen u bang it its just a different way of rating it cuz its so much different and so much clearer; and no way chinese dope was a 7.5 it took me *5bags* to boot just to feel better. Those were around for like a week or less so im almost positive they were the same one. Im not tryina call anyone out or nuttin, i forget who rated those bags im talkin bout but im just tryina give the iv'rs a better outlook on bags...



But you have to also consider that maybe your tolerance has gotten so high, that less than 5 bags of anything isn't going to do the trick. With the amount of dope I do, it's only logical to assume that I come across fire once in a while. And the best shit I've done in recent ttimes required 5 bags to get me going. My point is that, tolerance has nothing to do with ones ability to judge whether or not dope is good. It only measures how much dope one needs to get high. Like a beginner might snort two bags of some fire and be rocked, I'd do my regular starting test of 5 and be high and do 5 more and be rocked. Even though our tolerances are different, we were both able to tell that it was good dope. There are plenty of guys out there who have been using for years, but have kept i recreational. In their situation, it would stand to reason that, they have a low tolerance from using recreationally, yet they can guage the quality of the dope from past experiences. I would agree with you when reading a rating from an individual who'donly used dope a handful of times. And remember, just because you got the same stamp as someone else,does not mean you had the same dope. You might have had the chinese dope that went through a junkies hands. Maybe someone opened your bags, did half of them, took the other half, cut themup and filled allthe bags back up. It can happen. It's naive to believe that just because we have the same stamp, then we have the same dope. You know how this game is. 

Stamp: Bentley
Graphic: the standard bentley car logo in green ink
Count: 5/10
Quality: 6/10
Color: whiter than normal
Packing: 7/10 neat
Overall: 6/10
Type of High: pretty average dope high. Easy on the sinuses which is always nice for us sniffers.


----------



## amblerg

had this shit in blue bags, no stamp. heat sealed plastic. good. very sedative, makes me think its cut with some type of water sol. benzo or some type of sedative besides benadryll. 
north philly.

then got pulled over and spent a night in 24th district, north philadelphia jail. was horrible. first charge ever. wow the holding cells and everything about those cops and that police station is fucked.

they cracking down in philly. used to be they would just make you dump your shit on the ground and stomp it into the pavement. stupid fuckers should focus on the violence, the rapists, the theft.


----------



## skabbo

Yet another green FRANK LUCAS stamp..  Just like everyone here was describing it (thick, ice tea colored..  Takes a lot of water..  Leaves gunk leftover in the cooker) except for the "good" part..   

Quantity:   6.5/10
Quality:  3/10

Leaves really nasty looking brownish-green sticky slimy stuff left over in the cooker, which holds on to a lot of liquid, so without squeezing it out you draw up less than you shot in.  No rush to speak of - a bit of dope taste in your mouth and _very_ mild nods.  Another chunk of $ down the drain.


----------



## phr

jarettscapo said:


> ^^ no wonder why ur ratings are like that, esp wit that chinese dope garbage. your a sniffer nd for 5 months at that. its okay; i see why u think all of those are that good. your in a totally different category then alot of us. i cud tell from the second i rip tie off that i kno exactly wat it is for. sniffing you just cant rate it like that. most works unless its total garbage



You could rate just fine through snorting. You just have to take into account your tolerance and a varying BA. Of course it's much more accurate to rate when you're iv'ing, but you still have to take your tolerance into account.


----------



## okterrific

Hey people, just a heads up to let yall know that there are 2 diffrent batches of the green FRANK LUCAS STAMP BAG floating around the streets, They both seem to be from the same distrubutor but one batch of them are absolute fire dope that gets you good and nodding hard, the other batch it really shitty and barely gets you high let alone makes you nod, also as metioned above there is alot of crap that doesnt mix up in the shitty batch and leaves alot of residue left over... A word of advice if you do happen do come across the green FRANK LUCAS you should only get a few to begin with to determine the quiality and to see which batch it is,  Dont assume that just cause it is the FRANK LUCAS stamp its fire due to previous posts rating it FIRE, I have had both of them and def relize the diffrence, I guess now it makes sense why there was diffrences in peoples ratings on the frank lucas bags some stating its fire and some stating is absolute shit. well thats all folks, be safe and good luck, peace


----------



## skabbo

okterrific said:


> Hey people, just a heads up to let yall know that there are 2 diffrent batches of the green FRANK LUCAS STAMP BAG floating around the streets, They both seem to be from the same distrubutor but one batch of them are absolute fire dope that gets you good and nodding hard, the other batch it really shitty and barely gets you high let alone makes you nod, also as metioned above there is alot of crap that doesnt mix up in the shitty batch and leaves alot of residue left over... A word of advice if you do happen do come across the green FRANK LUCAS you should only get a few to begin with to determine the quiality and to see which batch it is,  Dont assume that just cause it is the FRANK LUCAS stamp its fire due to previous posts rating it FIRE, I have had both of them and def relize the diffrence, I guess now it makes sense why there was diffrences in peoples ratings on the frank lucas bags some stating its fire and some stating is absolute shit. well thats all folks, be safe and good luck, peace




There's actually at least 3 batches of it going around, two of which are garbage (guess which two I've tried!).  The latest had a different font for the lettering, and a darket color green.  

I made the mistake, since I knew there was fire FRANK LUCAS going around, and these were obviouly different than the ones I'd gotten previously, to get a lot of them.


----------



## aaz

I am amazed by the variety! in your part of the world.


----------



## Sin City Bags

amblerg said:


> had this shit in blue bags, no stamp. heat sealed plastic. good. very sedative, makes me think its cut with some type of water sol. benzo or some type of sedative besides benadryll.
> north philly.
> 
> then got pulled over and spent a night in 24th district, north philadelphia jail. was horrible. first charge ever. wow the holding cells and everything about those cops and that police station is fucked.
> 
> they cracking down in philly. used to be they would just make you dump your shit on the ground and stomp it into the pavement. stupid fuckers should focus on the violence, the rapists, the theft.



Exactly. Especially since on every corner of every street in America there are establishments called bars that serve one of the most dangerous drugs in the world which is alcohol. Your experience is unfortunate and hypocritical of our legal system on so many levels. I'd need two hundred pages to make my argument so I won't even bother. But let's just say that Americas "War On Drugs" is the reason drugs are so prevelant on our streets anyway. A former sherriff has a great quote that explains the problem in a nutshell. Arresting users like us will not solve the problem (however I'd argue that there isn't a problem). His quote is something to the effect of that the War On Drugs has amade it possible to turn $10,000 worth of product from a source country into $500,000 worth of product in a purchasing country. Anyway, I don't wanna get in trouble so be safe guys. And remember, you have the right to remain silent. Use it! Your own worst enemy can be your mouth.Once you've een arrested you do not have to answer any questions. Ask for an attorney and shut your trap!


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Energizer
Graphic: the energizer bunny
Count: 7/10
Quality: 6/10
Color: beige, almost yellowish
Packing: 7/10 neat inthe flimsy bags
Overall: 6/10
Comments: I swear to all of you guys that since May about 50 different stamps have crossed through my hands at least. The sad part is that I have only encountered 3 or 4 different types of dope. There is this one dope that is what I just rated in the energizer bags. It is flaky and beige, it burns like hell when snorted. It's been in the flimsy bags and the stamp is always red. Some of the stamps that have had this dope is, General, LilWeezy, Assualt On Precint 13, Swine Flu, Methadone (was in blue)etc. I liked this dope at first but have grown to find it to be disappointing. Then there is this dope that is almost a greyish tan. It has a distinct smell when you snorrt it. It kind of smells like piss lol. Anyway, every timeI've had it I've enjoyed it. It's been in these stamps: White Chocolate, Black Devil, Make It Rain, and some others I can't remember. Then there is this stuff going around that is almost white. It doesn't burn when you sniff it. It has a mild generic smell. It usually is good dope,unless it has been cut down. It has a heavy heavy nod to it leading me to believe it is cut with a benzo or benadryl. I found that dope in these stamps this summer: G-FORCE, City Bomb, Bentley, etc. Finally, I encountered this brown stuff a few times. It was chunky and it needed to be broken up. It was the darkest dope I had ever seen. The quality was average on most occasions. It was in these stamps: A light bulb graphic with no name, Vitamin Water, bentley(black ink) etc. I'm sure there has been other shit I can't remember but I got all that shit quite often. I don't rely on stamps too much. Anyone can tinker with these bags. But it's the only thing we've got to communicate to each other with so I still post. I hope I helped. Be safe!


----------



## skabbo

THRILLER is back on point.
It never totally fell off, but it started out decent, but not as good as MJ (or the first batch of Beat It, which also fell off later on), then it got pretty mediocre..  
Now, same font, same color red, same flaky/powdery grayish look, but the product is better than the MJ.  It's a good 8/10.  I was actually kinda disappointed when I saw the stamp, since it was so-so at best last time, so it was a really nice, pinpickly surprise.


----------



## jancra

Got new bags today in p Burgh 
HOUSE OF BLUES
just blue writing no pic.
quality- 8
quantity- 7
texture- tanish white color and is flaky. mixes up good to like a creamy brown color, no leftover residue left over in the cooker or anything.
There fire, some bags are just skimpy but not bad. get these while you can!


----------



## XblindtruthX

*Green Shooters*

Shooter
Green Shooter bags with imprint of a AK47 gun.
Quantity - 6
Quality - 5
These are subpar - not great below average. - I had worst but definitely go get something different.


----------



## XblindtruthX

*Sour Diesel*

Sour Diesel

Sour Diesel - Red stamp
Quantity - 6 
Quality - 7

Not bad but not great.


----------



## deeSUHAL

*More stamps*

I guess I'll add a small disclaimer for some people. But before that a message to " sin city bags" I agree that just cause its the same stamps doesn't mean it the same dope and prettymuch everything else you told me. Also, my rating are *not maxims* the are merely  *possibly helpful information*. It doen't mean the if you follow mine or anyone else that you will get fire or garbage, but it can be helpful. Anyways it's better to know something than not know anything. Now , as a *caution* I sniff my stuff and I probably have a lower tolerance cause I have only been using for roughly 5 months so take my rating with that in mind. However, i have been trying to make my rating more congruent with others ratings .

Now on this episode of "stamps"  we have:

*Stamp*: Sour Diesel Red color
*Graphics*: just  Lettering
*Quality*:6.5/10
*Note*:


*Stamp*: Beat it  puple color
*Graphics*:  Lettering + plus black version of michael jackson picture
*Quality*:5.5/10
*Note*:

*Stamp*: The Hangover blue color
*Graphics*: just Lettering
*Quality*:8.5/10
*Note*: Straight FIRE!!!!   but man said there was also a Counterfeit garbabge version of this stamp so watch
 out it might be fire or garbage . And this is from my one dealer and he's the dealer I trust the most and I think he trusts me because I have gotten credit before and I have paid him back. But obvisouly thats not the only reason. but besides the point.


----------



## skabbo

Good news - More fire, and it's from a stamp that used to just be "good".  It's apparently graduated to "really damn good"

S550

Quantity - 7/10
Quality - 9/10

About as on point as it comes.  I took out 5, started emptying them, and at the last minute decided to keep it to 4..    Hit like a ton of bricks.  My chest and the palms of my hands were on fire with pinpoints.  My hearing dimmed to an echo - it felt and sounded like my heart was in my ears.  Lets just say I was glad I kept it to 4.  If you don't believe it, seek it out.  This is worlds away from the purple S550 from a few months back.


----------



## jarettscapo

^^ I agree, Beat Its fell off. My one dude called me outta fuckin nowhere cuz i havent messed wit him in a MINUTE and he was tellin me he had the Sour Diesel; and thank god i do not go where he at but im glad i decided absolutely not cuz i wouldn't have wanted that. Especially wit da crack i got...

*Stamp :*myspace
*Graphic :* None, Text.
*Quality :* 8.5/10 - Absolutely bomb. They Back to wat they always used to be; im sure its same dope as well; maybe even better now that i think of it;  yea old was more white nad flaky; this more greyish and looser; not too sticky at all. definately new
*Quantity :*6-7/10 - Some varied; most were decent and consistent; wit some fatties hidden inbetween.
--On the edge to some nice fire; if they all were as fat ide say they fire bags but these are so worth gettin alot of.

*Stamp : S550*
*Graphic :* None, Text.
*Quality :* 7.5/10 - Very Nice; very likely it is the same dope as in that stamp that i haven't seen in about 3-4 months. 
*Quantity :*7/10 - Most were very nice and plump - can not complain at all.
----Solid shit -  grab em if u see em


*Stamp :*Thriller
*Graphic :* None, Text.
*Quality :* 8/10 -  Thriller since its been back this past week has been so nice its definitely a good change. There were so many variations of this at first, bomb, second, not so good, then totally wack now its prolly better than its ever been. This one looks more lighter red like on the dark pinkish side but im sure its just from fresh pad; tried holdin it up to another red thriller that was older and looked about rite; maybe a lil lighter. dunno. but keep em commin.
*Quantity :*6/10 - First time got the new ones, alot were skimped wit some decent and some fats as well; so i was kinda disappointed; till i slammed. the big ones made up for it and this time wen grabbed they were all quite nice. 
---back and better than ever most likely; scoop em and hope for the fatest 

That's it for now. Some real nice floatin around - be happy while it lasts and try n take advantage but always remember to stay away from the 5 - 0. u kno!


----------



## skabbo

jarettscapo said:


> ^^ I agree,  u kno!



Funny, we've had the exact same stamps this week, though I gotta say I'd put the S550 above the Thriller or the Myspace (as good as they both were).   Finally ended that streak of bullshit that was around.


----------



## exit56

Today, Newark
Interstate I95 Inside a blue shield like the real sign
Quantity: 9.5
Quality: 8

Overall the dope was great, I was really satisfied. But with that said, it was difficult to rate.  The shit was only a little better than average (if you were to blow a line of each, the same size).  It was light, but still tasted right.  The bags were SO FAT though that they rocked me considerably harder than i expected for how many bags i niff'd.  I mean it cut up so nice and there was just so much powder everywhere. I definitely recommend these.


----------



## aaiilyzii

*Incredible Hulk & Fireball*

Anyone remember when the Incredible Hulk & Fireballs were going around? It was probably about a year ago or so? Picked 'em up in Pittsburgh...just wondering if anyones came across them since then? They were fire, && I was just curious as to whether anyone else has tried them?


----------



## okterrific

jarettscapo said:


> ^^ I agree, Beat Its fell off. My one dude called me outta fuckin nowhere cuz i havent messed wit him in a MINUTE and he was tellin me he had the Sour Diesel; and thank god i do not go where he at but im glad i decided absolutely not cuz i wouldn't have wanted that. Especially wit da crack i got...
> 
> *Stamp :*myspace
> *Graphic :* None, Text.
> *Quality :* 8.5/10 - Absolutely bomb. They Back to wat they always used to be; im sure its same dope as well; maybe even better now that i think of it;  yea old was more white nad flaky; this more greyish and looser; not too sticky at all. definately new
> *Quantity :*6-7/10 - Some varied; most were decent and consistent; wit some fatties hidden inbetween.
> --On the edge to some nice fire; if they all were as fat ide say they fire bags but these are so worth gettin alot of.
> 
> *Stamp : S550*
> *Graphic :* None, Text.
> *Quality :* 7.5/10 - Very Nice; very likely it is the same dope as in that stamp that i haven't seen in about 3-4 months.
> *Quantity :*7/10 - Most were very nice and plump - can not complain at all.
> ----Solid shit -  grab em if u see em
> 
> 
> *Stamp :*Thriller
> *Graphic :* None, Text.
> *Quality :* 8/10 -  Thriller since its been back this past week has been so nice its definitely a good change. There were so many variations of this at first, bomb, second, not so good, then totally wack now its prolly better than its ever been. This one looks more lighter red like on the dark pinkish side but im sure its just from fresh pad; tried holdin it up to another red thriller that was older and looked about rite; maybe a lil lighter. dunno. but keep em commin.
> *Quantity :*6/10 - First time got the new ones, alot were skimped wit some decent and some fats as well; so i was kinda disappointed; till i slammed. the big ones made up for it and this time wen grabbed they were all quite nice.
> ---back and better than ever most likely; scoop em and hope for the fatest
> 
> That's it for now. Some real nice floatin around - be happy while it lasts and try n take advantage but always remember to stay away from the 5 - 0. u kno!




Hey BTW i had the RED SOUR DEISEL bags all this past weekend and there are terrific bags that are excellnet quility product. They get you high and nodding for a good while, They def are not shitty bags that you would be dissappointed to get. I rate them at least a 7, also the count on them is really nice also.Also i have been using for 6 years + so don't think i am just some newbie that gets off of of anything i get I def know what im talking about . Some people on this site have no idea how to rate bags they think if the bags arent absolute fire according to them, that means the bags are crap. IMO the sour diesel bags are a lil better than average and any junkie that knows what they are talking about would be happy to get them. If you happen to come acorss them get them and try them and post back what you think of them, I feel you will be suprised cause they are  terrific bags that do the job well much better than other shit thats been out there.


----------



## jarettscapo

^^ First off, SHUT THE EFF UP askin the same damn question 3 times in a row like anyone gonna respond to it. ask once, and if there are any ppl on this thread from FL mayb they'll reply. most likely NOT tho. so sry.




okterrific said:


> Hey BTW i had the RED SOUR DEISEL bags all this past weekend and there are terrific bags that are excellnet quility product. They get you high and nodding for a good while, They def are not shitty bags that you would be dissappointed to get. I rate them at least a 7, also the count on them is really nice also.Also i have been using for 6 years + so don't think i am just some newbie that gets off of of anything i get I def know what im talking about . Some people on this site have no idea how to rate bags they think if the bags arent absolute fire according to them, that means the bags are crap. IMO the sour diesel bags are a lil better than average and any junkie that knows what they are talking about would be happy to get them. If you happen to come acorss them get them and try them and post back what you think of them, I feel you will be suprised cause they are  terrific bags that do the job well much better than other shit thats been out there.



I guess now that you sayin that i prolly wud go scoop em; but my old dude that i havent fucked wit in MONTHS called my crib randomly tellin me he had em. but this cat dont ever leave the projects to meet. i gotta get out the car and go in the building and alla that - and i aint down nomore since i been got scooped up; definitely not worth it wen my main man meets me in the safest spots and hes shit crack all day ya dig?


----------



## Lost and Confused

aaiilyzii said:


> Anyone remember when the Incredible Hulk & Fireballs were going around? It was probably about a year ago or so? Picked 'em up in Pittsburgh...just wondering if anyones came across them since then? They were fire, && I was just curious as to whether anyone else has tried them?



Fireballs were delicious.


----------



## Trey

HOLLA
graphic: Peace Sign, black
quantity: 4-5/10 -- average
quality: 7.5/10
Best shit in a while it seems like. 
did 3 and that had me goin' good, since the garbage i copped earlier didn't last long


----------



## es1684

sour deisel
5.5/10 quality
6/10 size

S550
6.5-7/10 quality
7/10 size
and its the same as the S550 from 2 months ago.same diesel in it.
theres no way these are a 9/10... i really wish that people that rate 8.5s and 9s had tried the green brain dead bags to know what fire is. those are the absolute best bags ive gotten this summer. those were 9.5 but still not perfect.


----------



## Trey

aaiilyzii said:


> Anyone remember when the Incredible Hulk & Fireballs were going around? It was probably about a year ago or so? Picked 'em up in Pittsburgh...just wondering if anyones came across them since then? They were fire, && I was just curious as to whether anyone else has tried them?



I had gotten some of the incredible hulk a few (3?) weeks ago in DE, and it was garbage.


----------



## addictanon

Wats up bro. Yeah I've had that green Gucci a few times, theres that and a red stamp that says Hot Sauce, they are the same dope. They def stick very badly. I literally have to scrape the hell outta each bag.. I know how it gets in the summer, with the humidity, shits going to stick, but these stick triple than average..





exit56 said:


> sometimes i wonder if im actually doing the same d as anyone else or if there's really that much of it out there.  its impossible to know all thats on the street on any given day.  stamps disappear and reappear. shit is cut differently all the time even from the same guys and same spots.
> 
> past month ive been getting some Gucci from Newark.  Its been on and off, but i havent gotten any in maybe one-two weeks.  My point is more to raise a question...
> Quantity: average, but varied both ways
> Quality: just average
> BUT: theres something weird about it..its something ive heard from others but havent quite figured out yet, havent quite seen exactly the same on other bags either.
> its Super Sticky, clumps together - half the d sticks to the bag
> the scrape is really like half the bag. it seems to taste a little off, but for the most part it gets the job done. it breaks up once out of the bag, but not as well as it should. besides this one oddity, the d wasn't bad at all.
> whats up with this?
> ive heard humidity, but then why isn't it happening to other bags? im getting it from the same couple guys and i know everyone one of them is chillin on the block all day.  seems like all other should be like this then.  is it possibly just something thats in it thats reacting to the humidity, something its not normally cut with?
> 
> Sin - ive seriously looked a few times, only to be told off or looked at like a criminal/junkie. tried different spots, different tactics, to no avail.  a friends friend went out looking a little while ago and got some coke, and said he coulda gotten crack, neither of which im into, but theres obviously plenty of shit out there. i think just twice i tried. just ended up going up instead. i think i just feel weird because its pretty much my own town. its definitely not the same kind of market that im used to.


----------



## R3v3r53

Hey guys, new here but i want to add my .02 since i havent seen any of the stuff i have gotten listed already.

LOCATION: Plainfield, NJ
STAMP NAME: Bentely
COLOR: Black
GRAPHIC: Car
QUANITY: 5/10
QUALITY: 1/10
OTHER: This is possibly the worst stuff i have EVER had!! STAY AS FAR AWAY AS YOU CAN!

LOCATION: Plainfield, NJ
STAMP NAME: DoA 
COLOR: Red
GRAPHIC: DoA the "O" is a grenade.
QUANITY: 5/10
QUALITY: 5/10
OTHER: Fast hitting, but lasts maybe 20 minutes tops...Its ok.

LOCATION: Newark, NJ Flemigton, NJ
STAMP NAME: Versaci
COLOR: Blue
GRAPHIC: A guy
QUANITY: 7/10
QUALITY: 8/10
OTHER: This is the best dope i have had in a real long time! Real dark, hard hitting, warm chest...heavy nod. LOVELY!

LOCATION: Plainfield, NJ
STAMP NAME: G Force
COLOR: Green
GRAPHIC: 
QUANITY: 6/10
QUALITY: 7/10
OTHER: Had 1 batch that was better than the more recent one, but all around good dope!

LOCATION: Newark, NJ
STAMP NAME: Tootsie Roll
COLOR: Red
GRAPHIC: A Red Tootsie Roll
QUANITY: 5/10
QUALITY: 5/10
OTHER: Your average stuff, nothing special.

LOCATION: Plainfield, NJ
STAMP NAME: Star Trek 
COLOR: Green
GRAPHIC: 
QUANITY: 7/10
QUALITY: 7/10
OTHER: Pretty dank stuff, above average for sure. I wish it was still around...

Uhhh...thats about it. If anyone cops out in Central Jersey or theplaces i listed stay the hell away from Bentley and look around for Versaci ( not sure how to spell it but its the cologne/clothing company). Good Luck!


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME: GUCCI

GRAPHIC: NONE

COLOR: GREEN

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 5.5

OTHER: Really really sticky, like three fourths of every bag have to be scraped its a pain in the ass, but can't really complain about the D, its average get the job done shit..

___________________________

STAMP NAME: HOT SAUCE

GRAPHIC: HOT PEPPER (I THINK THATS WAT IT WAS)

COLOR: RED

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 5.5

OTHER: Same exact dope as Gucci

_____________________________

STAMP NAME: NYMPHO

GRAPHIC: NONE

COLOR: GREEN

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 6.5

OTHER: Good shit, nice initial rush, but didn't seem to last long..

____________________________


STAMP NAME: GENERAL

GRAPHIC: YES (DONT REMEMBER WHAT)

COLOR: RED

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 3

OTHER: GARBAGE, DEF REAL, JUST SHITTY SHIT

___________________________

STAMP NAME: ENEGIZER

GRAPHIC: ENEGIZER BUNNY

COLOR: RED

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 3.5

OTHER: NOT GOOD AT ALL, SAME DOPE AS GENERAL, BUT A LITTLE BETTER

___________________________

STAMP NAME: HIGH CLASS

GRAPHIC: NONE (EXCEPT THE FIRST LETTERS ARE IN SCRIPT)

COLOR: GREEN

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 4

OTHER: JUST A LITTLE BIT BELOW AVG, NOT TOTALLY GARBAGE, BUT NOT GOOD EITHER..

___________________________

STAMP NAME: 20/20

GRAPHIC: NONE

COLOR: BLACK

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 7

OTHER: GOOD SHIT

___________________________




I know I've said this before, but to me a five means avg good every day dope.. I feel like alot of people feel like if something gets them feeling good they want to rate it a six or seven or eight, but thats what dope is suppose to do lol, so it would be avg, unless its more powerful than the avg, and takes less than usual.. I guess everybodys got there own system though..

I keep hearing from people around me about these Therapys going around, I trying hard to get my hands on them.. Also, has anybody had a stamp called Makin Money, I've had it like 2 years ago, I hear its going back around..


----------



## exit56

Ive gotten plenty of that Gucci/Hot Sauce.  Its clearly the same shit, always sticking to the bag. 
addictanon you have any idea why that might be?  i dont think its humidity or anything. shits pretty good though.  theres definitely some good therapy goin around too.


----------



## untaMe

picked up some GO HARD from my man yesterday. Nice I'd say seven out of ten better than average..Real fat, had me nodding pretty good. Mixes up a real wierd color looks like mud almost..


----------



## es1684

from p-town
7UP
8.5/10 quality
5/10bags.... alot gets stuck and some bags are wet but even with that shit hits like a ton of bricks and my tolerance is kinda rediculous.
but this is def some verry nice fire.


----------



## missyKO

STAR TREK and TERMINATOR are back in the bricks- havent had a chance to try the Star Treks this time aroudnd but the Terminator are down in quality a bit- get them if you see them, definitely, but the quality is not quite as high as it was(in rating terms, lets say it dropped from a 8 to 7) The quantity is still exactly as it was- some bags are a solid 8- full and nice, but sticky, and others are a 3-4, and sticky!



To the sniffers who have tried both these bags....which do you prefer? I havent had the Star Trek since they first came out so I am debating giving them another try


----------



## exit56

Newark
good dope
no picture
I got this stamp before but im pretty this was different dope.  from what i remember the older shit was great. i may have rated it on here but i dont think so.  this was just good dope...nothing special.
quality: 5.5
quantity: 6

Ive been getting some private messages lately and as a notice: i cannot private message anyone because im not at 'bluelighter' status so youll have to email me.  im happy to talk about whatever, i dont think anyone was asking anything against the rules so its all good.


----------



## jancra

*Afghanistans*

Stamp: Afghanistan
Graphic: two crossed M16s
Colour/consistency: Mostly white, flaky
Quantity: 6/10 most ok, but not any over flap or completely full bottom
Quality:7/10 pretty decent, not as good as House of Blues but still good
Other: Has a taste of coke almost but definately not. I sniff so it burned like hell but my girl bangs so we can offer accurate listings for both types of user.

Overall pretty good, just wish they were as big as the house of blues, which were only around for a week. Be safe and dont hurt nobody. Also another tip, dont hand over money without seeing bags, otherwise you're in for a shitty day.
And as always, keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## addictanon

I got more of the green Gucci again today, it must've been a new bath, it still stuck alot, maybe not as bad, but still pretty bad.

STAMP NAME: GUCCI

GRAPHIC: NONE

COLOR: GREEN

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 6.5

OTHER: PRETTY GOOD, NOTHING TO SPECIAL, BUT DEF A LIL ABOVE AVG..


_____________________

One of my mans called me a lil bit ago said he had two new stamps that are supposedly very good, one is called groupie love and the other is one hit wonder.. Any1 ever hear of either?


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

hey yall good to be back .... I see living in the steel city is still shitty

Stamp: Moon Dust Double sealed Blue bag
Graphics: just RED Lettering
Quality:6.5/10
Note: creamy

Stamp: Blue Lable (Dont ask me the retards must of spelled "label" wrong)
Graphics: blue picture of a wine bottle/alcohol bottle blue lettering
Quality:5/10
Note:


----------



## jancra

*stamp-* A+
*grapic-* none
*quality-*8
*quanity-*8.5
*note-* the stamp bag is a little bigger than normal. white and flaky, mixes up well.
THESE BAGS WERE REALLY GOOD. my dude only had them for a week in Pittsburgh, it sucks just wish they were around longer oh well.


----------



## exit56

Newark
Block Party
Quality: 6.5
Quantity: 6

Good shit, plenty satisfied, did the trick and then some.  I would have actually rated these higher except the bags were somewhat inconsistent and thats a big deal because they should really all be straight every time but it wasn't a huge deal.  my friend tried to short the dealer twenty bucks too haha bad move! he was following him and eventually they were right next to each other at a stop light and he couldnt escape any longer.  It was a great story though haha

*Thank you for editing that out before I did. Do not post that again in this thread or you will recieve a warning -thizzer*


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME: GROUPY LOVE

COLOR: GREEN

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY:6

QUALITY: 7

OTHER: pretty good shit, def above avg


----------



## alteknj

exit56 said:


> Today, Newark
> Interstate I95 Inside a blue shield like the real sign
> Quantity: 9.5
> Quality: 8
> 
> Overall the dope was great, I was really satisfied. But with that said, it was difficult to rate.  The shit was only a little better than average (if you were to blow a line of each, the same size).  It was light, but still tasted right.  The bags were SO FAT though that they rocked me considerably harder than i expected for how many bags i niff'd.  I mean it cut up so nice and there was just so much powder everywhere. I definitely recommend these.



Haha.. I had those bags too a few days ago. They were fat as hell, fattest I seen in a while. They were pretty good. From Newark.. probably same dude haha.


----------



## alteknj

exit56 said:


> Newark
> Block Party
> Quality: 6.5
> Quantity: 6
> 
> Good shit, plenty satisfied, did the trick and then some.  I would have actually rated these higher except the bags were somewhat inconsistent and thats a big deal because they should really all be straight every time but it wasn't a huge deal.  my friend tried to short the dealer twenty bucks too haha bad move! he was following him and eventually they were right next to each other at a stop light and he couldnt escape any longer.  It was a great story though haha
> 
> *Thank you for editing that out before I did. Do not post that again in this thread or you will recieve a warning -thizzer*



Ok I was reading your post, waiting for my friend to show up with a bundle for me. I thought how weird it would be if it turned up Block Party since I just had the I-95 from Newark same day as you. 

It's Block Party. Haha. Weird.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: *no name*
Graphic: a hand giving a thumbs up, fingers extend out to the left
Count: 5/10 acceptable
Quality: 6-7/10 first 4 bags I did hit me harder than usual, next 5 not as hard. Still seems above average
Color: average tan, there's been a lot of white dope going around lately. This is tanner but still a light tan
Packing: 7/10 very neat, stamp is clear and there's plenty of ink. The bags are folded well and open nicely.
Overall: 6.5/10 nice dope
Misc: burns slightly when snorted.


----------



## exit56

alteknj said:


> Ok I was reading your post, waiting for my friend to show up with a bundle for me. I thought how weird it would be if it turned up Block Party since I just had the I-95 from Newark same day as you.
> 
> It's Block Party. Haha. Weird.




Haha thats funny man.  Im sure its the same spot or dealer.  I go to a pretty popular spot, run by this one rich ass dealer and all his bloods who sell it on the street.  it would make sense that you could be going there, considering where it is and I always see other kids from the burbs pulling out right behind me too.  The I95 was nice as hell, block party was okay, i thought it must have been cut weird or something though.  I didn't get a whole bun, and i really only examined this one bag but its dark and almost thicker than normal, tasted a little off.  still did the trick though.

Did you get any Last Kiss anytime in the last week/two weeks? I got that a few times from the same dude.


----------



## jessejames0915

*Good*

anyone get a stamp like this?

GOOD : COLOR BLUE

PICTURE OF WHAT LOOKS LIKE EITHER A BASEBALL/TENNIS BALL

newark NJ


it looked pretty legit, but when mixing with water and after i pulled it through the cotton into my set, there was quite a bit of residue in the spoon 

definitely was weak, just wondering if anyone else encountered this particular stamp


----------



## exit56

jessejames0915 said:


> anyone get a stamp like this?
> 
> GOOD : COLOR BLUE
> 
> PICTURE OF WHAT LOOKS LIKE EITHER A BASEBALL/TENNIS BALL
> 
> newark NJ
> 
> 
> it looked pretty legit, but when mixing with water and after i pulled it through the cotton into my set, there was quite a bit of residue in the spoon
> 
> definitely was weak, just wondering if anyone else encountered this particular stamp



I just posted before, I got some shit, stamped blue called 'good dope' but im pretty sure it didnt have a picture. i think it had more stamped on it, like a border or something around the words maybe?, but i dont remember if it was a ball. it came out of newark though and i was also sorta disappointed with it.  I think i rated it average, but i think i remember it being a little off as far as consistency/color.  could be totally different shit though but always be careful what your shooting if its not very pure


----------



## jessejames0915

yea idk what the hell i am thinking, there is def a bunch of residue left in the spoon, snorted one to see what it tasted like and that went pretty good

im usually careful but i was really crashing and spent my last 60 bucks on this shit...haha anyway, definitely not crashing anymore but really did not get that good of a "rush", i'm pretty sure these were cut with alot of garbage


----------



## elbroski

Yes I've had the same ones in Pburgh and even though they are mid-level, get the job (barely) done diesel, they have mad weird cut in them.  It's like that chunky sand you occasionally see in really dark D.  Anyway, they weren't bad but I hate getting huge chunks of god knows what in my bags, like wtf.


----------



## DaBricks

From: Newark 

Black Night

Quantity: Skimpy 

Quality: Straight fire, I guess that is why the wieght is off

Color very white, and very very sticky

Overall considering size and strength I'd 7/10 yall. %)


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: NO LIMIT
Graphic: I'm 95% sure it's supposed to be an army tank
Count: 5/10
Quality: 5/10
Color: white as coke
Packing: 5/10
Overall: 5/10 nothing to write home about or complain about.


----------



## FlawedByDesign

North Central WV, everything is a bit over priced compared to bodymore but its almost always fire(and its nice not having to cop off the street corner)

Stamp: Ambush(green)
Graphic: A tank
Quality: 8 (closer to fire than midgrade)
Quanity: 8

Stamp:Gorilla(light red, almost pink)
Graphic:Two crossed M16s
Quality: 9
Quanity:11 out of 10-fattest stamps ive ever had

Stamp: Daily news(green)
No graphic
Quality: 10
Quanity: 9

Stamp: Sweet dreams(purple)
no graphic
Quality:6
Quanity:7


----------



## jarettscapo

Sin City Bags said:


> Stamp: NO LIMIT
> Graphic: I'm 95% sure it's supposed to be an army tank
> Count: 5/10
> Quality: 5/10
> Color: white as coke
> Packing: 5/10
> Overall: 5/10 nothing to write home about or complain about.



right on the DOT. and yes; your absolutely right - it is a green tank on those stamps. i got a bunch of em a lil while ago and the stamp was crystal clear on all of em. Nothing but sr8 up get off E feel nice not sick with a tiny rush if done enuff. I was weirded out cuz of how white it was; but it was regular very average diesel.

S550's are real good still as ive rated em before;
Beat Its are better than the last time they were around. very similar to S550 i'de say.

well - happy coppin n be safeee


----------



## exit56

Oh Roxianne, throwin those 9s and 10s around, nice, wonder what the dope is like in wv...

Best Buy
In the best buy tag logo
Quantity: 3.491
Quality: 4.539
i bought a scale today that measures weight and purity, those are the numbers it spit back at me..ha i wish

just one of those days


----------



## Khadijah

Oh ROXIanne! said:


> North Central WV, everything is a bit over priced compared to bodymore but its almost always fire(and its nice not having to cop off the street corner)
> 
> Stamp: Ambush(green)
> Graphic: A tank
> Quality: 8 (closer to fire than midgrade)
> Quanity: 8
> 
> Stamp:Gorilla(light red, almost pink)
> Graphic:Two crossed M16s
> Quality: 9
> Quanity:11 out of 10-fattest stamps ive ever had
> 
> Stamp: Daily news(green)
> No graphic
> Quality: 10
> Quanity: 9
> 
> Stamp: Sweet dreams(purple)
> no graphic
> Quality:6
> Quanity:7



1- how long have u been using dope for
2- how often do u use
3- do u sniff or shoot it
4- have u ever had dope from anywhere other than where u at to compare it to
5- wat exactly is your definition of "fire" ?

Because all ive heard from the heads on here is bitching about the shitty quality of the stamps that makes their way down to your area. I dont mean no offense to you when i say this, But get the fuck outta here with your rating daily news a 10. wat are you even judging against? I cant take your ratings serious and i doubt many ppl on here would, becuz if you are sayin everything you get is fire then you pretty much dont got a accurate rating system. And please yo try not to catch feelings or think that I am tryna talk shit to you, i really aint but i am just skeptical of wat you posted. Its just to try n see where u really at that i am askin these questions, not to call u out or make u feel like Im hatin. just that when a person constantly rates everything they get as such high numbers it 90% of the time points to a person who is either inexperienced with the shit and still gets mad high cuz its all good to them, or someone who dont understand our rating system on here.

If dope is a solid, good quality stamp that gets you nodding and feeling good, its a 6. A 6 aint a bad rating. a  7 is a great rating, a 8 is one that you would be more than happy to get, shit that will keep you high as fuck all night long and rush hard as hell when you boot it, and you aint even gotta use as much as usual. When its that good at a 8, most times it aint even necessary to go into the 9 and up rating unless your shit is SO good, SO special and out of the ordinary that you need a higher number becuz its just way better than anything you have got anytime lately. And Nobody in this thread has ever rated any of their dope a 10 IIRC, and most of us is from JERSEY, the dope capital of the country where we kno wats up. We know our dope out here cuz we live it and breathe it and the fire dont stop, and you dont see us ratin our shit 10's. Not becuz we used to it so we got spoiled but becuz we got a wide variety of shit to compare it to n put it in context. 

I aint tryna say you wrong or dumb or watever but real talk, you dont seem to kno wat ur talkin about. And there aint no way to say that without seemin out of pocket so Ima apologize one more time if it seems like im actin wrong. But i aint sayin it to be a dick or put u down but i kno i aint the only one thinking this right now and I dont beat around no fuckn bush when I got something to say. For example. the gorilla from newark was fire, but that was a two toned pink and purple stamp and most ppl only rated them as a 8 or 8.5 maaybe 9. BUT, the knockoff gorillas wasnt two tone, so you didnt even get the original fire bags from wat i see from ur description but yet  you are rating them a 9.. your ratings are mad exaggerated yo. like wat do you even consider a 10 out of 10? To be a 10 a bag would have be like your fantasy dope, the dope of a lifetime, to deserve a 10 it would have to knock you out cold on your ass in one shot, one bag, for a person with a heavy tolerance who usually does like 6 bags in one shot. If a bag gets you off but you only ever get a small variety of dope, and a bag gets you off in general regardless then it aint nothin special and if you say oh i got high off one bag, then it dont mean shit becuz u always get high off one bag if its fire or average. and if u dont got a longterm heavy habit or aint had years of use to get a better understanding of it then you cant rate it a 10, becz its only a 10 to you personally. yea sure these ratings is all subjective to some extent but we try n be as objective as we can on here . a bag that is a 9 or 10 to you is prolly in reality a 7 or 8 at the most. 

IDK i could be dead ass wrong. maybe you are a life long addict who does 4 bundles a day, wat the fuck do i kno, but from the way ur talkin about these bags it looks like that aint the case. I aint tryna tell you that ur wrong or that u should do somethin different cuz it aint none of my bizness, but mis representing the shit ur gettin even if its unintentional misleads ppl who dont know no better. 

Just for the record, here is a general idea of how the ratings work...

*
RATING SYSTEM FOR JUDGING QUALITY OF STAMP BAGS

0-fake, not even dope, inactive powder

1- Total garbage, stay away, its dope but barely a speck of it in each bag. not worth the 1/360000th of a cent worth of ink its stamped with.

2- weak ass, waste of time garbage.

3- shitty quality, not worth your time or money, but if you do shitloads of it you will at least not feel completely dopesick.

4- below average dope that you would avoid in general, but if youre sick and/or the price is low you can work with it. Will keep you from  being sick and you might even catch a semi-decent high if you use more than your usual dose to get "there."

5- Average, GOOD, solid, decent dope. Does the job, will take care of you and do wat its supposed to do, cant complain about it. Nothing special, not worth seeking out, but gets you to where you want to be at from using a reasonable amount, and while it might not be crazy good, it aint nothing to be dissapointed over if you cop it. reliable shit, the mid-point, totally middle of the road average standard that you judge other dope against to decide if its better or worse. If it aint at least "good" or "average" it aint a 5 it is less than a 5.

6- Satisfying, above average, good old quality dope that does you better than "OK". Nothing unusual or great, but its dope that youd be happy to get, knowing that you would not feel sick and could get a nice nod going with it. Most dope that people get and say is better than good falls into this category and they just got a distorted idea of fire, so they get a 6 and think its a 8 becuz it actually does wat its supposed to do.

7- A definate good bag. Shit that you can use less than your usual dose of, gives a good rush and a good high with legs that will keep you happy all night long, a bag that nobody would complain about. Borderline on the low end of "fire" and worth looking for if there aint no known fire in your area.

8- All around grade-A fire shit, it does its job and then some. very satisfying, over all great value for your money, worth stocking up on, a bag you would tell others to look for and grab if they can, gives a great rush and nod and is nice and strong, hits hard and no complaints.

9- Stupid good, ridiculous dope. shit you would want to be careful with and use a good amount less than your usual dose of. No one can argue that its anything but certified, street approved, official fire. Hard to describe how good it is. This is the dope that every junkie is hoping to get their hands on, a straight up bomb that got people OD'ing off it from using half their normal amount, and hits your brain and makes you explode with one of those highs you would be lucky to get.

10- Either shit that accidentally made it into the brick without getting cut hardly at all which sometimes happens and ends up in a stamp bag with purity levels in the 80s or 90s, or relatively un cut (Not uncut, but way less stepped on than most stamped shit is by the time it makes its way to the bag) dope that aint been bagged up yet and is copped usually in gram or higher amounts from the guys higher up the chain than the corner boys with the bricks and higher than the brickmen that the corner boys buy their bricks from. 

Unless its the first situation of a rare once every couple years extreme high purity bag, which dont get me wrong it does happen but not alot, you aint getting no 10-worthy dope in a stamp bag. a 10 is reserved for the shit that we all dream of getting but rarely ever do unless we got a bangin connect who gets raw and passes that deadly but oh so good shit on to us. And in that case, its pointless in this thread anyways since it would not be a stamped bag.*


I hope that clears it up for you and some of the other ppl new to this thread who aint familiar with how we judge a bag and the qualifications for it to fit into each rating. we dont just throw numbers out there out of our asses, this shit got a system that we mostly all agree on behind it. when people come out throwin out such high numbers, ALL THE TIME, its usually always a sign of someone who dont kno wat they are talkin about. sure they might just always be lucky enough to cop that fire and that does happen, our boy Sin City Bags seems to be in that situation n is a good example of that, but he explained his ratings , and showed us that his reviews are on point. he also does lots of different dope and can base his high ratings off comparing all the dope he has sampled. if you dont get alot of stamps at all then it will all seem like fire to you becuz you aint got nothing else to judge it against, u feel me? if ur just puttin em high cuz u dont know no better then you are judging in a kind of arbitrary way that is only relevant to you. like i said dont get it twisted we all subjective to a extent but maybe the rating explanation will make it a lil clearer where im comin from when i say this and could help you to see a bigger picture when it comes to rating your bags. 

PS - everybody else, wat do u think of the rating guidelines i posted? do u agree? would u change anything? do u think its a fair picture of the general guidelines of how most of us rate our dope? Post back if u got somethin to say on that.


----------



## exit56

lacey i think youre pretty spot on with that rating system.  but also, i think most people can see when other people are rating all their shit too high, its not that big of a deal because anyone on here who is familiar with the system will be able to point it out right away and sort of adjust the numbers.

i think the problem is that dope is just so fuckin good.  for example, the last shit i posted, Best Buy, yeah i gave it a 3.5, and yeah the bags were mad skimpy, but when it came down to it, i just flipped through one extra bag and i was right where i was supposed to be at.  its not like i couldnt get high or it was maddd cut, they were really just small bags. and it was hard to rate that dope a 3.5 after it had just gotten me feelin so nice. i think most people just rate on like 4-9 scale.  unless you get bunk dope or totally fucked, you rarely need to rate shit below a 4, cause dope is dope and no matter what its gonna get you good, even if it costs a few extra bucks or extra bag.  i mean, i guess if you got a much higher tolerance than me that could be multiplied.  but most of the shit is 5s and 6s. then you get the occasional fire and the occasional crap.  but theres not much difference between 0-4 but HUGE differences between 8, 9, & 10.  im not even saying the system is flawed, i like it, i just think its hard to rate dope really low, and people always wanna rate it higher because, well, dope is fucking great in general.  people that are addicts and know it have an easier time judging what will get them straight in the morning and what will really fuck them up.  more casual users, even for light addicts, its like that thrill every time still and even if its a 7 it feels so damn good you just wanna rate it a 10.  i dunno..just my theory


----------



## Sin City Bags

No one in here gives anything a 10 because a ten would have us in the ER. I gave one ten a few months ago because I had to go to the ER after doing it.


----------



## whitechocolate32

paterson nj

murder rate 99.9 %
blue stamp white bag
got these still taped up in the magazin (brick) packaging
nice and neatly packed ad folded taped etc.

quantity some 5/10 some 6/10
quality 5

ok bags pretty much..i personally needed 3 at a time to get a decent nod. these bags don't hit very hard, but they mix up real clean with water and leave nothing at all behind. they desolve pretty nice..i know these have been rated on here before just thought i've give my opinion..the best i've had out of p town so far and mambo kings by a mile..try to get em if you can.


----------



## whitechocolate32

Sin City Bags said:


> No one in here gives anything a 10 because a ten would have us in the ER. I gave one ten a few months ago because I had to go to the ER after doing it.



i've had bags recently that i would have rated a 10..reason being, shooting one makes you start to hope not to fall out..mambo kings were like that..i did 2 and probably came very very close to OD'ing...also murder inc and president from the burgh are definately close to tens..you only need 1 to get a REAL good nod...that is almost unheard of these days.

i would say firsttimers shooting any of these bags could be bad news and a trip to the er..that's why when i do come across a real strong one, i always put to be careful in my post....i've been around the scene for a while almost 10 years..even though i don't have a daily habiut, i still know my dope very well.


----------



## Khadijah

i dont know wat the big deal about those mambo kings was...they was not that great, everyone said they was fire but idk ive had better, and i did a 7 bag shot of them and didnt get much of a good rush. it wasnt knockoffs, becuz i got the same shit with 3 other ppl and all 3 of them was like noddin face and talkin how good the shit was so IDK. I didnt like the pins n needlez either. alot of ptown dope that is good is giving that feeling lately, i hate it.


----------



## yo_bot

yo that really puts a solid frame of reference from now on. i've surely overraed some bags on here. that scale should be edited into the beginning of each of these threads. i've had 9 or 10 dope a few times but it was always when i could get grams+

around lunch time today i got

Therapy
i'ma give this a 4 for quality 
and a 5 or 6 for quantity
this shit was dirty nasty looking in water and barely did it for 4 nice bags

waiting for the re up now


----------



## Sin City Bags

whitechocolate32 said:


> i've had bags recently that i would have rated a 10..reason being, shooting one makes you start to hope not to fall out..mambo kings were like that..i did 2 and probably came very very close to OD'ing...also murder inc and president from the burgh are definately close to tens..you only need 1 to get a REAL good nod...that is almost unheard of these days.
> 
> i would say firsttimers shooting any of these bags could be bad news and a trip to the er..that's why when i do come across a real strong one, i always put to be careful in my post....i've been around the scene for a while almost 10 years..even though i don't have a daily habiut, i still know my dope very well.



True true. One thing I've noticed throughout my plight with diesel is that my tolerance gets to a point where I feel like 50 bags would n't get me high. Tolerance sucks.

Stamp: JET BLUE
Graphic: NONE
Count: 3/10
Quality: 4/10
Color: white as coke
Packing: 5/10
Overall: 3.5/10 it'll cure the jonesin


----------



## addictanon

Lacey thanks for finally putting the rating system into perspective, now hopefully more people will rate more accurate..

________________

STAMP NAME: ONE HIT WONDER

COLOR: PINK

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 6

OTHER: A LITTLE BIT ABOVE AVG.


____________________



Somebody was telling me they got a green stamp called double monkey, anybody else get these? How were they?


----------



## XblindtruthX

jarettscapo said:


> right on the DOT. and yes; your absolutely right - it is a green tank on those stamps. i got a bunch of em a lil while ago and the stamp was crystal clear on all of em. Nothing but sr8 up get off E feel nice not sick with a tiny rush if done enuff. I was weirded out cuz of how white it was; but it was regular very average diesel.
> 
> S550's are real good still as ive rated em before;
> Beat Its are better than the last time they were around. very similar to S550 i'de say.
> 
> well - happy coppin n be safeee



Personally i dont think the "Beat Its" fell off at all.
I have been getting them regularly since the beginning of MJ's death and they have been a steady rate.


----------



## Sin City Bags

XblindtruthX said:


> Personally i dont think the "Beat Its" fell off at all.
> I have been getting them regularly since the beginning of MJ's death and they have been a steady rate.



Small timer might have gotten a good deal on a shit load of Beat It's. Poured them out, cut them up, and filled them back up. Then with the extra they have, they filled up some empty bags, taped and stamped. It's that simple folks.


----------



## addictanon

Sin, while that is a possibility in any case, it is kinda unlikely, and if you feel like thats the case why bother posting or reading on here?


----------



## R3v3r53

To Lacey K,

I agree with you 100% although i think you went a little off the hinges =) your rating system is basically how i rate them too maybe a number diffrence +1 or 
-1. But like i said i agree, and here is why. Throughout my entire experience with dope i have had only 2 batches that i would rate a 10. One was called... 

FOREVER 21. This shit was pure FIRE like...omg. My tolerance was a bit lower back than, but i was sniffing about 7 bags just to get a buzz going. This stuff 1 bag and i was done, couldnt move and nodded the fuck out. Now since i bang, i PRAY for this shit to come around again. Me and Sin City Bags cop from around the same area, and i have had half the bags he has, and vice versa. So i think...

Its not even my tolerance, but he can tell you too the shit going around Newark/central Jerz area has been horrible...Well not that bad, you can get lucky here and there but in general the quality has seemed to drop. The other bags i got didnt even have a name. They were Blank bags, but burned like shit and lit you up probably a 9.5.

NOw im not bragging, but now that i bang its getting close to having to do a full bun to get a heavy nod going, and altthough tolerance plays a large role, its not 100% of the reason...i personally think ATM alot of dope has fallen off, and for em the prices have gone up too. Its bullshit. Also your right, i have read every single post on here any ANYONE posting from the WV area says they wish they had better connects, or better dope, cause by the time it gets down there its been stepped on sooo much! 

This statement may not be 100% accurate. But, i think its possibly cause the gangs that push the stuff just arent AS big down there. Too my knowledge, most of the stuff in Jerz is ran by the Bloods, if im not mistaken in WV they have another gang thats pretty popular, cant remeber the name off the top of my head, but i know they arent nearly as big or as widespread as the bloods. ALSO i hear its hard to get powder down there, one of my friends was in that area and the shit he got was really dark brown, crust, and hard. He absolutely hated it, and the guy he was with was like "Thats really all we got down here."...Im rambling blah blah blah...

ANYWAYS the point is, i have been doing this shit for a while and i have only ran into 2-3 batches that i would call 9-10 WORTHY the rest of the shit is just average, and lateley shit has just been getting me off E. Look at Sin Citys Bags ratings, not much over a 5-6.

Also recently copped.

Location. Newark, NJ
Quality. 5
Quantity. 5
Stamp. Thumbs Up
Other. Nothing fancy at all, just more shit to keep the habit going ><!

Location. Clinton, NJ
Quality. 7
Quantity. 4
Stamp. Brothiem
Picture. No Pic
Other. Decent dope, but tiny fucking bags. 3 seemed like 1 1/2 maybe 2. 

See yall on the flip! .02


----------



## R3v3r53

addictanon said:


> Sin, while that is a possibility in any case, it is kinda unlikely, and if you feel like thats the case why bother posting or reading on here?



If thats his opinion what does it matter, if thats what he thinks. Why is it that unlikely? If someone got a good price on Beat Its...and STILL HAS THEM than he probably is kinda small time, but why would that affect him reading a forum of posted stamps just cause he thought a dealer stepped on some bags? I dont get your reasoning? Maybe im missing something...


----------



## XblindtruthX

Sin City Bags said:


> Small timer might have gotten a good deal on a shit load of Beat It's. Poured them out, cut them up, and filled them back up. Then with the extra they have, they filled up some empty bags, taped and stamped. It's that simple folks.



Well yeah people all over step on bags or copy it stamp names or many possibilities.

however I am just giving another outlook on the situation so people don't get a misunderstanding. 

while someone rated beat its as a 5.5 recently. I completely disagree. 
I would rate what I have had tonight (beat it) a 7-8.

So I want to let people know its not just bad out there that it was/is a good stamp and it still is around.


----------



## R3v3r53

Well Blind, whats your tolerance. Cause its all per person i guess. Your 7-8 Could be someone elses 4-5 thats all i was saying...


----------



## Khadijah

i had the beat its and i agree that they was good but i feel like my tolerance is getting too high becuz i rated them good for a while but the latest times i have got them it just did not do the same thing for me anymore, i am tired of doin 6-7 bag shots and then booting 2-3 more a few minutes later cuz it wasnt a good enough rush but i didnt want to mess around with 10 bag shots and fall out. straight up I been fuckin wit some of this non street copped (well, not by me at least...u kno the drill, cop, return to non ghetto, resell bags for twice as much) but u kno wat the bags are huge as fuck, like no joke larger than 2 average paterson bags, and good ass quality. I got a super clean, hard, stumblin, trppin over my feet rush from bootn 3 bags of this Gatorade shit from the BX and was like damn. and i was doin 6, 7 of the beat its and not getting to that spot pretty much. and i dont get no high off no 3 bags it was just that the gatorade was that good and i am the first one to be skeptical of non jersey dope so trust me when i say this dope was the truth becuz i was mad suprised and very satisfied. 
So its ALMOST worth it becuz doing 1 of them is like doin 2.5 of some michael jackson in red for example, so the price still aint justified but then again u aint copping and all that so while i would not do it every day once in a while its a good look. I still perfer jersey diesel all day and when its fire its fire but im just sayin if its average or my tolerance is startin to go bananas on me then i switch it up u feel me? Becuz I would not put those beat its at a 7 or 8 nemore then again i aint got them in the past few weeks but when i did they was like the same stamp and idk the edge just wore off IMO. Not bag bags at all just me personally they stopped giving me a rush after doin them for a while.


----------



## jarettscapo

NO WAY IN HELL Beat Its are a 7-8. u are out of your mind. And no my dude aint small time and no he aint re step on my shit. i copped it in sealed brick; and they are at a 5.5 at BEST. takes way to much to get good on em and they aint that big. They were a hard 6.5 wen the first hit the scene, fell off to garbage, and now are back wit decent 5.5 shit. i been gettin em since Jacko died too - just like all the shits that came out bout dude - just like the thrillers i copped last night; which also fell off. sry yo i bang hella bags on a daily; i kno my diesel. thats all there is to it. pz.


----------



## Khadijah

Blindtruth in general I have agreed with u and jarrett with some of the bags u have reviewed i did not think u was on point but this time i do have to agree w/jarrett I aint tryna take sides or say one person is right or wrong. And BT I kno that u got a good size habit aswell and aint no bundle a day user, so i aint sayin ur opinion is wrong or that  u dont kno wat u talkn about cuz u clearly do but in this case i would have to say i think u are rating them too high. I dont even  use dope no more than once or twice a week for the most part since i see my PO once a week usually. If i get 2 weeks inbetween then yae i  use for a wk straight then clean up or w/ever but all im saying is i aint even a everyday user no more and at the LEAST I would use 15 bags in 8 hours or so but usually around 25 just to get a good feeling that lasts thru the whole night. I dont want to think about where i would be at if i was still on that daily regular grind Id be bootn a brick a day easy. But the point of me sayin that is that i would say that If i have to do more than a 5 bag shot, then it aint that good, and i could not get off using only 5 bags of Beat It's.

My standard size shot would be 7 bags of some 5 or 6 rated shit...If I can get a GOOD rush and nod off 5 bags then I consider dope to be worthy of a rating in the 7 area...If i can feel good as fuck off 4 bags then it woud qualify to be a 8. I aint got much shit lately that went into that category that i could do only 4 or 5 at once and not need to do another shot right away to get to where i want to be at. Thats just my opinion and who knows maybe there is a few different batches with the same appearance that is goin around different parts of paterson u never kno. Becuz in this case we got 2 ppl who seem to kno their shit and have experience so there aint no point to arguing I guess different dopes just affect people differently and everybody got a certain type of high that they prefer.


Anyways....

Does anybod ykno WTF is up with these pinz n needles bags goin around paterson? For example Sour Diesel, Takeover was some that had that effect recently. that shit drive me NUTZ. It completely ruins the high for me, it goes thru my entire body, neck, legs arms feet face everything and it comes on right with the rush and feels like a cross between a realll bad case of getting the feeling back in a part of your body that went numb, and a real bad itch traveling thru your veins. Anyways tho it sux cuz its so strong that i pay more attention to the tingling than i do to the rush and it takes away the whole point becuz the wonderful feeling of the rush is completely over took by the pinz n needlez sensation, i really dont like that


----------



## cleffyowns

City or state stamp was copped in: *Pittsburgh*
Stamp name:
Stamp Color/Graphic:* Black bag with all-over black and gold hearts pattern (must be for the Steelers )*
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: *Perhaps a real light shade of brown*
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: *very neatly packed, very excellent bag quality too*
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): *6 - these bags weren't  amazingly packed or anything, but it was an amount that I was satisfied with*
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): *9 -* *these bags are some of the best I've had in the 10 months I've been using*
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):

*Stamp has been around before; it was quality then, and nothing has changed.*


----------



## Trey

lacey k said:


> Anyways....
> 
> Does anybod ykno WTF is up with these pinz n needles bags goin around paterson? For example Sour Diesel, Takeover was some that had that effect recently. that shit drive me NUTZ. It completely ruins the high for me, it goes thru my entire body, neck, legs arms feet face everything and it comes on right with the rush and feels like a cross between a realll bad case of getting the feeling back in a part of your body that went numb, and a real bad itch traveling thru your veins. Anyways tho it sux cuz its so strong that i pay more attention to the tingling than i do to the rush and it takes away the whole point becuz the wonderful feeling of the rush is completely over took by the pinz n needlez sensation, i really dont like that



Shooting morphine (morphine sulfate pills) gives a real strong pins and needles feeling, that I personally HATE. maybe that's got somethin to do with it...

try takin a allergy pill a 1/2 hour before your shot. it's probably due to a histimine release (that's the cause of morphine's pins n needles) so diphenhydramide should help!


----------



## Khadijah

^^Yea i kno that about morphine, but i think this is something else, i have seen it in a good variety of bags lately and morphine aint really a common cut of dope especially if its more than one random batch that was a exception , u feel me? I think there is somethin that causes a similar reaction that its gettin cut with, either that or the dope is extremely dirty and there is alot of morphine alkaloids left over in it which aint that common with powder, so IDK that is just a guess. either way hopefully by the time i use again it will have moved on to some new stamps. also not everyone got the same feeling from the bags as i did so it might jsut be that im fucked up in some way and havin a reaction to it.


----------



## FlawedByDesign

lacey k said:


> 1- how long have u been using dope for
> 2- how often do u use
> 3- do u sniff or shoot it
> 4- have u ever had dope from anywhere other than where u at to compare it to
> 5- wat exactly is your definition of "fire" ?
> QUOTE]
> Ok so looking at your rating system, my 10 should be a 9 and 9 an 8 and so forth.
> 1. im only in my first year of using but ive deff. done my share
> 2. i try to stay clean 2 or 3 days out of the week.
> 3.sniff
> 4. Oh yeah, ive stayed with friends in DC and baltimore and scored in both places
> 5. I consider this last batch my dude brought in "fire" because 3 or 4 stamps can keep me brighteyed and feelin good for most of the day compared to 7 or 8 of the previous batch that was around
> 
> and to the person who said theyve heard complaints aout the quality of the stuff that makes its way down here, Over the summer i may have agreed with them. there was some horrible quality/quanity shit going around, but now there's a solidflow from  PA and its all seems pretty damn good to me(excluding the Ambush)...so like i said i mightve been accidently exaggerated my ratings by 1 or 2 points


----------



## Khadijah

well for ur sake i hope u neveer get deeper into it becuz once you are shooting 30 bags a day of 7.5-8 shit, you will realize why ppl are skeptical of ppl that aint been in it...I been using dope 6 years u feel me U think you know at the beginning but u never realize just how off ur opinion was til you get in longer, like i said for ur sake i hope u never do


----------



## SteveAych

JerZfirE said:


> I got my first lady bags from the same block, and I thought they were
> 
> supposed to be two tone, but it got fucked up. The pink side mustve got
> 
> on the purple when it was stamped. I got higher off the gorilla. The gorilla
> 
> bags were the next stamp after the first lady on this block. Maybe we got shit
> 
> from the same location. Some things we'll just never know haha.



oh yeah these were fire


----------



## SteveAych

elbroski said:


> Decided to get off subs for a week and get it in, heres the verdict:
> 
> Stamp: President
> Graphic: none, just text
> Color: blue glassine bag, no plastic
> Quality: 6/10, good rush but didn't rly last.  The other day I got these same bags from a dif. spot and they were easily a 9/10, pins n needles like a mother fucker, think these were a bit stepped on though
> Quantity: 6/10, would rate it higher but there was so much cut, still mixed up nice n diesel dark
> 
> Overall i was pretty happy bout them, i had to go through hell to get em (no phone, torrential downpour, almost no gas lol), but well worth it.
> 
> Anyone else from the burgh' run across the presidents recently?



Ran across these about a month ago in the burgh
But all of mine, i would say the quantity was mostly 8/10 and some 9 and totally annihilated me, but i just snort.


----------



## chrisinabox

Has anyone heard about the Black and Gold Heart stamp, probably from the Pittsburgh area?


----------



## Sin City Bags

addictanon said:


> Sin, while that is a possibility in any case, it is kinda unlikely, and if you feel like thats the case why bother posting or reading on here?



Because the forum is much better than having no guidance at all. But to take everything written on here as gospel would be foolish and dangerous. It's not the forum's fault or anyone in here's fault, but the fact of the matter is that a stamp is just a stamp. It can only tell us so much. It'd be great if we could one hundred percent trust a stamp, but all I'm sayin is that you cannot. Not tryin to hate on the forum. I love it!


----------



## cleffyowns

chrisinabox said:


> Has anyone heard about the Black and Gold Heart stamp, probably from the Pittsburgh area?



I just posted about them in the previous page.



cleffyowns said:


> City or state stamp was copped in: *Pittsburgh*
> Stamp name:
> Stamp Color/Graphic:* Black bag with all-over black and gold hearts pattern (must be for the Steelers )*
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: *Perhaps a real light shade of brown*
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: *very neatly packed, very excellent bag quality too*
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): *6 - these bags weren't  amazingly packed or anything, but it was an amount that I was satisfied with*
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale): *9 -* *these bags are some of the best I've had in the 10 months I've been using*
> Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):
> 
> *Stamp has been around before; it was quality then, and nothing has changed.*


----------



## chrisinabox

^alright thanks.


----------



## jarettscapo

*Up's and Down's - Smiles and Frowns; Fairytales are Make-Believe*

Well this is type strange . Most varied Stamp I have seen all summer basically i guess. It was real good just before when they came thru after they sucked after they were good before that even..

*Location :* Paterson, NJ - DUH!!!
*Stamp :* Thriller
*Graphic :* None - Just Text; in Halloween Font
*Color/Consistency* Very small chunks; easily bound together when forced to side of bag or flicked (will create chunks together after packed); Very Off-White; Mixes up nice like light-but-dark Tea; Tastes quite bitter. Just like it _should!_
*Quantity :* Strange because got a bun from my one dude/last resort connect and they were terribly small : then copped an unopened brick and they were all very decent and none were as small as my other dude - some were small however. I guess hes my last resort connect for a reason. So Imma rate the unopened brick to be fair just to forget any other biased of he ef'd wit the bags or it was just a smaller bun out of the batch or it was a copycat(not-same dope) or nething. *6-8/10* Some like i said were type small; acceptable, but small. Others were full as can be.
*Quality* *5.5/10* Straight up average good diesel. I havent gotten this stamp in like 2 weeks, and it was real good wen that new batch hit witout the zombie face. it disappeared for a lil while, now is all over mad spots and alot of em are quite fat but the quality has dropped a point/point 1/2. 
*Overall :* Dont be shy to "waste" your money here - a 5.5 for quality is quite decent; you will have to realize i use every day and my tolerance is by no means low. A 5.5 for alot of ppl not as experienced cud easily be seen as an 8. I've had the please to view someones idea of dope down south and say our dope is 4 times easily as good as the best he can get down there and he had BEAT IT's - talk about mediocrity. So these considering the fatness i would rate them at an Overall *6/10*. A good pickup and you will get a rush by using wat it normally takes you to get a good rush. Although they were a bit better a lil bit ago; these are definately worth the money if no other known or easily accessible crack is around.

Happy copin and like always; Dip on the 5 - 0; U Kno?!?!?


----------



## exit56

*dope dope i love dope. dope dope it gives me hope. d d i love d. d d d loves me.*

straight outta plainfield NJ
new connect, well priced, smooth sailing, closer to home, two big thumbs up on that :D

Stamp:  *DOA*
Graphic:  The *O* was a Grenade
Quantity: *6*
Quality: *5*

Nice looking bags, consistent, dope was maybe a little lighter in color than it should be.  when i first did these i was gonna give them a 5.5 but after blowing through the better part of a bunny today, i had to drop it down to a 5.  i was even considering a teeny bit lower.  my friend who was with me was a little more satisfied than i was, and he shoots em, so thats worthy to note.

I feel like it could be my tolerance going up, i am well aware that it has lately, but considering my last two batches were straight garbage, i know i havent been doing as much the past few days, so i really dont think it was the tolerance. i think the d was just slightly below average.  nothing worth avoiding. does the trick..


----------



## dollabill3131

*pittsburgh*

Coca-cola 
green stamp fire
quality 8


----------



## jancra

*Star Tracks, Got to Have It*

Stamp name:Star Tracks,no graphic:
Quality:5/10, nothing special, not garbage
Quantity:7/10, at least that made up for not too good stuff
Dude told me he had Star Treks, but I guess he can't read well.

Stamp name:Got To Have It, no graphic
Quality:5/10, blah blah
Quantity:5/10, not very big, some not too bad
The guy i get these off of is like omaha is with fashion and music, 6 months to a year behind. Havent gotten these in almost 6 months from anyone else and now my last resort guy has em now.

Shit's been dropping off in pburgh lately, been pissing me off. Hopefully good solid stuff will come thru, or at least i find a new hook up with different sources.
Keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: BATMAN
Graphic: the classic Batman logo
Count: 6/10
Quality: 7/10
Color: tan/beige (about the same color as the dirt in a baseball diamond)
Packing: 4/10 a little sloppy, and the stamp was dark but not very neat. It was easily legible however
Overall: 7/10 This is some fire diesel! I did 9 bags, which isn't a lot for myself and was pretty high for a good hour. Then I caught a nasty, "gotta leave class and go sleep in my car" kinda nod. It burned like a motherfucker when I sniffed it. My eyes were watering, and my throat was burning, but I was fine after a few minutes. This shit is nasty on the nose. It got me nice and fucked up though.


----------



## jancra

*Black and gold hearts*

*stamp-*none the bag is all *black* with gold hearts on it. Kinda like tissue paper material.
*quality-*6/10 above average. Pretty pretty good.
*quantity-*6/10 overall nice size, didn't get any real small ones.
*note-* white and flaky d. Mixes well.

Got these before like winter time, there back around in the burgh. You won't be disappointed copping these bags.


----------



## dollabill3131

what did u like better first lady or gorilla?


----------



## jancra

*next*

Next
*STAMP-*NONE JUST NEXT IN GREEN 
*QUALITY-*5/10 average nothing special just did the job.
*QUANTITY-*6/10 nice size deff not over the flap though.
*NOTE-* Copped these in the burgh yesterday. had copped these before a couple months ago. white and flaky powder, mixes up to a light color.


----------



## dollabill3131

heard black and gold bags were ok if u shoot but if u snort it its not that great


----------



## jancra

dollabill3131 said:


> heard black and gold bags were ok if u shoot but if u snort it its not that great




ya that sounds right, cuz i shoot and i liked them and my tolerance is horrible so they got to be good for me to feel it. and my boyfriend snorts and he wasnt too crazy about them. and its always the other way around.


----------



## Khadijah

i had next in paterson and while they was good they mixed up very dark IMO wonder if it was the same shit that yall got imported from jerz, alot of times yall got your own shit but i notice that many times a month or two after we get a stamp i see pburg cats posting abot it


----------



## teethmarks

hey folks.  i will start this by saying i sniff and just took some time off to get my tolerance down. that considered i will approach this with lacey's new guidelines in mind.  most of these have been rated already.  i copped these in paterson.  i notice my body does not respond well to the orange/tan D.  the more i do of it i just get queasy where more of the whiter stuff gets me nodding with a strong euphoria.  i think there is an adulterant in the orange looking D that works against my high. 

Stamp: G.I. JOE
Graphics: just lettering
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 3/10
Color of Dope: tan
Note: garbage 

Stamp: SOUR DIESEL
Graphics: lettering
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 6.5/10
Color of Dope: beige/tan
Note: my rating on this might be off because i did it after a run of 3 different stamps in the same day (aviator,scorpion,gorilla).  by the time i got to this stamp i had a headache.

Stamp: scorpion
Graphics: a scorpion
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 7/10
Color of Dope: tan
Note: did a scorpion and an aviator and felt back to baseline after an hour.  don't think this one had legs.

Stamp: GFORCE
Graphics: lettered logo
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 6/10
Color of Dope: beige
Note: my boy who also sniffs really liked these.  i woke up and did two bags and had that headache and uneasy feeling that does not shake loose.  maybe it's me. 

Stamp: aviator
Graphics: cropduster
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 5/10
Color of Dope: light beige
Note: did a scorpion and an aviator and felt back to baseline after an hour.  don't think this one had legs.

Stamp: dr pepper
Graphics: words
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 3/10
Color of Dope: beige
Note: stuck to the bag like a mother. 

Stamp: MURDER RATE 99.9%
Graphics: just letters
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 7/10
Color of Dope: whiter
Note: did these later in the day after the gforce.  much cleaner to me which adds points to quality.  did not have that headache and queasiness.  just a nice euphoric nod.

also copped an assortment of bags from some junkie by accident.  included an empty MAMBO KING stamp and some of what looks like chalk or sheet rock in the lime green NEXT bags with some other stamps thrown in there that i do not recall. but irrelevant.

i just copped b52 bags that i hear are decent.  will report back when i give em a go.  be safe people.


----------



## `bLow?

Philadelphia, PA

Devil's Church
Quantity: 7.5/10
Quality: 9.5/10
Possibly the best bags I've ever gotten in my life. On my way to grab more lol. My dude threw me 2 when I hopped in his car like u got a choice, this or ur regular. I did em right quick and got a rush off 2 fuckin bags.  This shit is straight fire people, and fat bags (esp for Philly).

Coyote
Quantity: 7.5/10
Quality: 9/10
My boy told me he had just copped some fire, I said no, no, I just copped fire. So we traded 3 bags and he was right, it was amazing. But we both agreed the Devil's Church was bétter. Philly is fuckin heatin up as the weather's coolin down. Jersey we on ya fuckin heels watch urself.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Red Thumbs up bags are everywhere in Brunswick. Right now, they're probably the best around along with Red BATMAN.


----------



## Georgie25

Stamp name: Ecstacy
Graphic: yes but cant really tell what it is
Quantity: was in the bigger type of stamp bags, but not packed or anything and diidnt seem much bigger than regulars. 5.0/10 average 
Quality: 5.0/10 average to a lil above average, got a little rush and it def made me unsick and high but for a short time.

 Average philly stuff it'll def have u feeling good and get u well.

Just a little head ups to my Phillyheads, everytime I go down (which is rare as I only use maybe 1 or 2 times a month now) there are mad cops around all the spots nowadays. All of my regular spots were closed and I was just walking around hoping theyd open back up when I pass 2 undercover cops chillen in an SUV watching some guys cop dope and about to bust them. So as I passed they called me over to them and pretty much told me they would pay me to rat out dealers in the area if I knew of any and gave me his number... so watch out guys there's mad cops n narcs around the good spots now. Thankfully I ran into a dude that showed me a new spot where I found these ecstacy bags, which were okay.


----------



## jancra

*pelham 123*

PELHAM 123
JUST COPPED THESE IN THE BURGH.
*stamp-*none just pelham 123 in red ink.
*quality-*7/10 REALLY GOOD BAGS, DEFINITELY A LITTLE ABOVE AVERAGE.
*quantity-*7/1O ALL PRETTY NICE SIZED, COUPLE WERE FULL, NONE REALLY OVER THE FLAP FULL BUT NO REAL SHITTY ONES ALSO.
*other-* WHITE/TANISH AND FLAKY. MIXES TO LIKE A CREAMY BROWN COLOR.


----------



## dollabill3131

*pgh*

heard the pelham 123 were garbage


----------



## missyKO

dollabill3131 said:


> what did u like better first lady or gorilla?



the GORILLA bags were definitely better. I just got a great batch yest and the day before so grab them if you can!! Just make sure its in the pink/purple/black two tone stamp and the wider bags! Be safe!!!


----------



## jancra

*Poor Pelham 123*



dollabill3131 said:


> heard the pelham 123 were garbage



We got the pelham 123's yesterday and today from two different, unrelated dudes and they were both the same and pretty nice. I stand by my girls ranking, and usually I think something is better than what she ranks it. Im sorry that you disagree and you are entitled to your opinion, but we like them. Luckily my dude has house of blues again so im gonna go get some of those hopefully. You can get them at corner of........... sorry, cant say. You all thought I was gonna say it, but I know the rules. Keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## elevator

*pittsburgh*

Southside of the burgh...

confidential-6
wonderful-5
gucci-5 fat bags tho


----------



## skinnyDog

Thank you lacey for puttin up that ratin system- every godamn person who posts here ought to print that shit (includin myself) and have it in hand when ratin shit- cause i myself have been way over-rating shit and lacey's set of numbers gives a concrete reference point for all no matter where they cop


----------



## Sin City Bags

Saw these bags reviewed on here and from what I read I thought wow, I'd better stay away from those fuckers. But, I was pleasantly surprised when I got a bundle this morning.

Stamp: GI Joe
Graphic: *GI JOE*
Count: 5/10
Quality: 5.5/10
Color: beige
Packing: 4/10
overal: 5/10 pretty good shit. I ripped my usual 10 bag blitzer and I was feelin good.


----------



## Khadijah

*Check it out yall your new rating system made official*



> *
> RATING SYSTEM FOR JUDGING QUALITY OF STAMP BAGS*
> 
> *0* - fake, not even dope, inactive powder, 100% garbage, throw it away
> 
> *1* - garbage, stay away, its dope but barely a speck of it in each bag. not worth the 1/360000th of a cent worth of ink its stamped with. not even worth it for $1 a bag when youre feening and dopesick
> 
> *2* - weak ass , waste of time bullshit dope. has dope in it but hardly anything worth a shit. better off being sick than copping this
> 
> *3* - shitty quality, not worth your time or money, but if you do shitloads of it you will at least not feel completely sick. this some last resort dope, only worth it if its mad cheap and you are completely desperate and dopesick and NEED just ANYTHING that might be dope in you.
> 
> *4* - below average dope that you would avoid in general, but if you sick and/or the price is low you can work with it. Will keep you from  being sick and you might even catch a semi-decent high if you use more than your usual dose to get "there." Not terrible shit, just weak but can get the job done if it really has to.
> 
> *5* - Average, GOOD, solid, decent dope. Does its work, will take care of you and do wat its supposed to do, cant complain about it. wont go above n beyond, but does the shit it should. Nothin special, not worth seekin out, but gets you to where you want to be at from using a reasonable amount. its "old faithful",  reliable shit, totally middle of the road average standard that we use to judge other dope against to decide if its better or worse.
> 
> *6* - Satisfying, above average, good ol quality dope that does you better than "OK". Nothin unusual or great, but its dope that youd be happy to get, knowing that you would not feel sick and could get a nice nod going with it. 6 is a totally respectable rating, its good solid and a lil kick above average.
> 
> *7* - A definate good bag. Shit that you can use less than your usual dose of, gives a good rush and a good high with legs that will keep you happy all night long, a bag that nobody would complain about. Borderline on the low end of "fire" and worth looking for if there aint no known real fire in your area.
> 
> *8* - All around grade-A fire shit, it does its job and then some. very satisfying, over all great value for your money, worth stocking up on, a bag you would tell others to look for and grab if they can, gives a great rush and nod and is nice and strong, hits hard and no complaints.
> 
> 
> *9* - Stupid good, ridiculous dope. shit you would want to be careful with and use a good amount less than your usual dose of. No one who has had it can argue that its anything but certified, street approved, official fire.  This is the dope that every junkie is hoping to get their hands on, a straight up bomb that got people OD'ing off it from using half their normal amount, and hits your brain like a mack truck pullin a trailer full of bricks at 80mph.
> 
> *10* - sometimes shit accidentally made it into the brick without getting cut hardly at all and dope and ends up in a stamp bag with purity levels in the 80s or 90s. That would be a 10.  it sounds crazy but it happens. Anyways, if you get this, you dont "think" its a 10 you KNOW its a 10 becuz you did it and ended up in the ER from a fraction of wat u would normally use. Shit that is so good its dangerous. Not fire, just straight death bags lol. dope that aint even really that fun becuz its so sketchy to use without almost dying. so If you didnt boot up 1/4th of your usual shot and fall the fuck out, dont tell me you got no 10, u feel me?



-Note about the 10 Rating- Of course 10 dope is out there for sure, and in plenty quantities.. but .it is the shit u buy "raw" ...the only reason that we dont count that is becuz it aint a stamp so it dont belong in the thread. we aint sayin nobody can get dope this good period, just that it aint common to get it this good in a bag and if you do its usually a accident of the cutting workers or someone who dont kno wat they doing. 

and just cuz it do happen dont mean that its somethin that is easy to find or that happens by anything but luck for the most part. It aint some Pepsi-cap, "a winner every day" type shit. so dont start thinkin everytime you get some real good bags, oh i wonder if this could be a 10, maybe its one of those super purity bags or watever. cuz it wasnt and u just gettin imaginative on that shit. stick to the 0-9's and its all good....


that should clear it up I just re posted it so it would be on this page and re format it a little edit it some. Now if we all agree on it (and if u dont let me kno wat ud change) that can be the official guide...I just made it more official and wanted to put it somewhere noticeable that new posters will see right away since it was a few pgs back. maybe we will put this on the first page or as a seperate thread for ppl to read b4 postin in here..wat do yall think, the best way to get as many ppl as possible to read how to rate the bags so that we is all on the same level and reviewing from that spot instead of everyone bein on some different shit that is in their head and means somethin totally different to the next poster.

anyways, post away yall, hopefully Ill b able to re join the revieiwing soon...


----------



## exit56

Hey, copped some more DOA today.  Same shit i think, these bags may have been a litttle bit nicer though.

lacey - id definitely cop some 1s or 2s for $1 or $2 if i was dope sick!
the worst I ever had was Bentley bags, im totally guessing but id say the shit was about 5% pure - a bundle was probably 1-2 legit bags At Most.  but still, for a tenth of the price (unfortunately i paid full price), come on now. I think i rated those a 1 or 2.  I think thats about as bad of dope as you can buy without being totally fake.

-Has anyone ever weighed their bags before? I started a new thread in 'Other Drugs' and i'd love to hear about it if you have.


----------



## Khadijah

i didnt but one of my peoples did, those red MJ bags a month or so back was all over 100mgs each


----------



## jancra

*House Of blues*

Stamp nameHouse Of blues
Quality: 8/10 Same quality as last batch, had me feelin pretttttty, prettttty gooood! 
Quantity:8/10 All nice sized, most of bottom flap full. 2 had bottom and next flap up full
notes: get these if you can find em for sure. The bags are a bit larger than regular glassine bags so they hold more than normal ones. So a fat one of these has 1 1/2 to 2 nice sized bags worth of dope in em. I was so pissed when my dude ran out in one day. Im going to try to get more of em after work in 3 hrs so im gonna be jacked if they're gone already. Although he got them pelhams and offered me more of those for the same amount of money since the blues are better and in demand, even tho the pelhams are pretty good. Stay safe, get them blues if you can and keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Gucci
Graphic: none
Count: 2/10 if you scraped them you got a tiny pile
Quality: 7/10 i had significantly less than normal and got just as high, so that was good.
Color: tanish/white
Packing: 3/10 sloppy with all the dope melted to the side.
Overall: 3/10 high quality can't make up for piss poor packing and low count quantity.

Stamp: #1 WAY TO GO
Graphic: it looks like #1 but one is a bubble letter with way to go written inside the 1
Count: 4/10 a little smaller than average
Quality: 7/10 good ass dope, I'm glad I copped 3 bundles
Color: tanish/beige, and if you don't give the bag a flick it'll come out as one big flake
Packing: 10/10, easy to open, flat bags, folded perfectly. The stamp is dark and clear. These are obviously fresh bags!
Overall: 7/10 Fire in the hole mo'fuckas! Fire in my nose! Great shit lol!


----------



## dollabill3131

*pgh*

How would u compare them to everythimg else?




Sin City Bags said:


> Saw these bags reviewed on here and from what I read I thought wow, I'd better stay away from those fuckers. But, I was pleasantly surprised when I got a bundle this morning.
> 
> Stamp: GI Joe
> Graphic: *GI JOE*
> Count: 5/10
> Quality: 5.5/10
> Color: beige
> Packing: 4/10
> overal: 5/10 pretty good shit. I ripped my usual 10 bag blitzer and I was feelin good.


----------



## dollabill3131

*pgh*

Hoow would u compare the house of blues to everything else thats been goin around here(black hearts, first lady, gorilla, coca cola)


jancra said:


> Stamp nameHouse Of blues
> Quality: 8/10 Same quality as last batch, had me feelin pretttttty, prettttty gooood!
> Quantity:8/10 All nice sized, most of bottom flap full. 2 had bottom and next flap up full
> notes: get these if you can find em for sure. The bags are a bit larger than regular glassine bags so they hold more than normal ones. So a fat one of these has 1 1/2 to 2 nice sized bags worth of dope in em. I was so pissed when my dude ran out in one day. Im going to try to get more of em after work in 3 hrs so im gonna be jacked if they're gone already. Although he got them pelhams and offered me more of those for the same amount of money since the blues are better and in demand, even tho the pelhams are pretty good. Stay safe, get them blues if you can and keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## es1684

murder rate 99.9%
quality...4/10
quantity...5-6/10
pretty beat but got me off e... just wish i didnt get as many as i did but oh well.


----------



## Sin City Bags

dollabill3131 said:


> How would u compare them to everythimg else?



I dunno man. I mean, I haven't done everything that has popped up in the thread. But, in comparison to all the shit I have done, Iwould say they were on the pretty average leaning more towards above average than below average.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: BIG 10
Graphic: noNE
Count: 4/10
Quality: 5/10 good diesel
Color: tanish/beige
Packing: 5/10 normal packing job
Overall: 5/10 more middle-of-the-pack regs with a frugal bag packer.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

cleffyowns said:


> City or state stamp was copped in: *Pittsburgh*
> Stamp name:
> Stamp Color/Graphic:* Black bag with all-over black and gold hearts pattern (must be for the Steelers )*
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: *Perhaps a real light shade of brown*
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: *very neatly packed, very excellent bag quality too*
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): *6 - these bags weren't  amazingly packed or anything, but it was an amount that I was satisfied with*
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale): *9 -* *these bags are some of the best I've had in the 10 months I've been using*
> Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):
> 
> *Stamp has been around before; it was quality then, and nothing has changed.*


I wouldnt go that far, yes they were ALRIGHT. But theres better dope in Pittsburgh. Im talking about those House of Blues. Those were probably a good 7 or 8 in quality. Same with the A+. Been seeing alot of good in Pittsburgh recently. The one thing about those Black and Golds was the packaging, those were some seriously sweet looking bags hahahaha.


----------



## disasterline

xXMorphineXx said:


> The one thing about those Black and Golds was the packaging, those were some seriously sweet looking bags hahahaha.




i always thought the red white and blue star bags looked better. %) those and the black and gold hearts were the only time i ever saw bags like that


----------



## jancra

*My list of wasted money*



dollabill3131 said:


> How would u compare the house of blues to everything else that's been going around here(black hearts, first lady, gorilla, coca cola)



definitely better than the hearts, don't know about the others. I got offered to buy the first ladys and was about to walk out the door to go cop em and he called me back and told me he just sold the last of them. As for the coca cola and gorilla bags I've never seem them or known anyone who had them. Its weird that even tho we are in the same city and probably even cop in the same neighborhoods, hell even probably the same streets, we get different shit.  Even weirder is that half of the guys I meet have only one or two degrees of separation between them. ( They are friends, cousins, brothers, or friends of cousins, brothers or friends of a brother whos cousin slings....) So most of my dudes get the same stuff within a few days/weeks of each other and even the dudes i meet that aren't friends or relatives of the other dudes still get the same stuff. Like one or two people up the dope totem pole get there stuff from the same source. Its weird. But in the last few weeks this is a list of what we have copped in order of best to worst:
8/10 Stamps: 
House of Blues
A+
Departure
Adoration
Vein Killers
Confidentials
7/10 Stamps:
Pelham 123
Secret Windows%)
Mr. Morphine
Fedex
Black and Gold Hearts
Afghanistan
Hangovers
Food
WD-40
Good Dope
Wonderfuls
6/10 Stamps:
Got To Have It
Hennessy
24 HRS
Jackson 5ive
Swine Flu
Death wishes
Knockouts
5/10 Stamps:
Star Tracks , not Star Treks
Ebola
DKNY
Gucci
4/10 Stamps:
Target
1/10 Stamps:
Top Secret
Good To Go
0/10 Stamps:
Second To None
Asshole
Gucci (The green guccis I got were strait coke, which would have been cool if I was a cokehead and wasn't sick as fuck when I got them)

        Well thats a list of what I can remember getting in pburgh in the last 2 months. There were others but I smoke too much pot to recall all of them. Sory for the novel, but sometimes I like to rant. Hope this helps answer your question.  The bags are ranked in the 7/10 or 8/10 list, so house of blues are the best, A+ next best and so forth, at least in my opinion. Keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

jancra u just brought back so many memories lol I love pittsburgh...You go to the steelers pregame thing at the point? Im sitting here watchin it on tv black eyed peas just played haha I LOVE THIS CITY...what you think bout the G20 summit lol the whole fucking city gonna be shut down. Anyways sounds like u go to the NSIDE. Those vein killers were last summer though dude i remember them my boy oded on them, first time i seen someone OD. And tell me about those Gucci's man dude said he had 808's(dont know if you ever had those but i was getting them unsealed, bags werent even taped, my dude was baggin them himself, those were also last summer.FIRE!!!), anyways drove all the way out to Wilkinsburg cause dude said he still had 808's and got served GUCCI's. I was fucking pissed...Sorry bout the rant but that brought back so many memories...
House of Blues- 8
A+- 8
Black and Golds- 5
Foods- 4
Presidents- (Wierd fucking cut almost looked like sand but somehow gave u a fucking bomb ass rush) 6-7
Got To Have It- 4-5
BTW u must be rocked right now cause thats the only way i'd take the time to change all the colors and write that post hahahha...


----------



## elbroski

*Black n gold!*

Fuckin eh xxmorphinexx, soon as he mentioned veinkillers it brought back mad memories buddy.  Sittin here watchin the pregame too, time for revenge, no one steps on our terrible towel and gets away wit it ha.  Glad to see you back on postin buddy.  

ps. ya those presidents definitely looked liked someone scooped up a wad of sand and threw it in a bag, but the rush was so sick, pins n needles like a mother fucker.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

i think it was sand hahha


----------



## dollabill3131

*pgh*

Thanks for the Info!! I didnt see u mention the star ledger's and the therapy's though!


----------



## teethmarks

copped at: silk city
Stamp:B-52
Graphics: b52 bomber
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 5.5/10
Color of Dope: whiter
Note: kinda confused.  my guy was tellin folks everyone wanted these.  i had high expectations.  it kinda stopped there. bags were taped and sealed sloppy as fuck.  i thought they would at least be on par with the murder rates.  no dice.

last i took suboxone was friday.  should be enough time right?  i thought someone posted sometimes bags are better sniffin over spike'n and vice versa.  maybe that is whats goin on here.  be good ya'll. stay safe.


----------



## addictanon

Sin City Bags said:


> Stamp: Gucci
> Graphic: none
> Count: 2/10 if you scraped them you got a tiny pile
> Quality: 7/10 i had significantly less than normal and got just as high, so that was good.
> Color: tanish/white
> Packing: 3/10 sloppy with all the dope melted to the side.
> Overall: 3/10 high quality can't make up for piss poor packing and low count quantity.
> 
> Stamp: #1 WAY TO GO
> Graphic: it looks like #1 but one is a bubble letter with way to go written inside the 1
> Count: 4/10 a little smaller than average
> Quality: 7/10 good ass dope, I'm glad I copped 3 bundles
> Color: tanish/beige, and if you don't give the bag a flick it'll come out as one big flake
> Packing: 10/10, easy to open, flat bags, folded perfectly. The stamp is dark and clear. These are obviously fresh bags!
> Overall: 7/10 Fire in the hole mo'fuckas! Fire in my nose! Great shit lol!






Sin, one of my back ups has had the Gucci for a while now, and also a red stamp called Hot Sauce, both of them have the same dope in them.. Its crazy how sticky they are, if you go to pour 'em out like nothing comes out, maybe a spec, you have to sit some place and literally scrape the shit out of each bag. Its a pain in the ass, an even bigger pain if your in the car or someplace like that where its not easy to scrape. What do you think is the cause of it? I mean I know during the summer the humidity makes dope stick a lil, but these stick alot, almost as if they got wet, but thats not the case.. Has any1 else came across these? I mean, if you take the time and scrape each one, shit is def decent shit, just like I said its a pain in the ass.


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Therapy

color: Red

graphic: None

quanity: 2-3

quality: 7

other: Bags were extremely small, the shit in the bags was very good. All in all, shit was not bad at all, the quality almost made up for the quanity.

____________________________--


stamp name: D o a

color: Red

graphic: The o is a grenade

quanity: 6

quality: 7

other: I liked this shit, def not fire, but def above avg!


----------



## addictanon

I have a quick question.. Usually dope is in either the smaller bags, or the more wider bigger ones. Some1 was telling me that the little ones used to be used for nicks, and the bigger for dimes. Is there any truth to that? I never noticed shit being better or not better based on the bag (except the flimsy bags which isn't what I am talking about)..


----------



## exit56

Addictanon - 

first off, i think ive rated them both before, or atleast mentioned it, but ive had those Gucci's and the Hot Sauce, with that same sticky ass dope in it.  you pour out a quarter of the bag and scrape the rest.  the dealers tell you its humidity but obviously its not cause they were so much stickier than anything ive ever seen.  i have NO IDEA what the hell would make them so sticky but id love to know.  i was getting one of those two stamps for a good couple weeks a while back, maybe a month or two, out of newark.  anyway, the most surprising part of it all was that they actually werent bad.  they were still average decent bags in my opinion.

I think ive had those same Therapys too.  the bags all looked pretty small but the quality made up for it completely, i thought they were above average even given the size.  I got the DOA's this past week a few times, but that was more local, not out of newark.  I think i rated them a 5.5, wouldnt be surprised if it was the same shit.  they were pretty good, no fire but decent, maybe above average.

i cant believe the Gucci's and Hot Sauce are still around.  I love that I've gotten so much of the same dope as you, not even necessarily out of the same spots cause mine were from atleast 2-3 different people. small world..


----------



## addictanon

Exit 56,

yeah I agree about the Hot Sauce and Gucci, they have been around for a minute, and although they stick like hell, they are most def decent dope. The DOA I liked, thought it was a lil above avg.. And the Therapys I think your right, the quality did make up for the super low quanity, it was jus hard for me to say they was a lil above avg being so small lol.. But yeah most of my shit comes from Monmouth County, occasionally I will take the trip to the bricks if there is something really good out there, but as far as price I pay the same either way..


----------



## es1684

*got it*

MOONWALK
picture...mj face like all the other mj bags
quality... still 7-8/10... been like that since begining of june
size...6.5/10...def nice size bags
these bags have been the most reliable bags ive ever seen. always around and always good. and if they aint there the destruction or rat poison bags are the same shit and they would be. all 3 are the same and 1 of the 3 is always there.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Four Horseman
Graphic: a horse
Count: 7/10 fat bags
Quality: 8.5/10 fucking fire dope
Color: beige
Packing: 4/10 sloppy
Overall: 8/10 I usually do a bundle in one line. Thank god my buddy warned me or I'd have overdosed. 3 bags had me feeling higher than I feel when I sniff a bundle of the average shit. This is some of the best dope I've ever gotten.


----------



## jancra

*Bingo*

Stamp: Bingo with a dollar bill pic
Quality: 6/10, not too bad, not super good but 2 had me feeling straight.
Quantity:4.8/10, some really small, some ok. Only one with bottom flap mostly full.
notes: I went to cop and was expecting to get Pelhams and after 45 min of driving around and getting to my point of no return amount of gas, where i just have enough to get home, i got these. First 2 dudes i talked to dicked around so i called my #3 man and he had these. They are ok, so im not too pissed for the amount of bullshit I went throught. 

I got those vein killers twice, the first time was the summer/early fall of 08 and those were bomb. 2 had me comatose. The second time they were different shit, but still good. I left out probably 10-12 bags I couldnt remember at the time. I was kinda high when I made the list, which I wrote out on a piece of paper twice before I typed it out. That part took longer than changing all the colors. I'm glad I could help rekindle some old memories. Hopefully they were good memories. The ones I left out had memories for us too. I had just done my first 2 war zones on a street I chilled for a minute which I had done a thousand times before, but this time we got swarmed by city cops. Spent the night in county. Was not fun.


----------



## jarettscapo

^^^ wtf are you talking about.   this is a STAMP RATING THREAD  not a rant thread - or a pcp thread - or a government/legal thread. and btw ur a paranoid schizophrenic or someshit. u need help.

*moves to lounge (or to hell)*


----------



## skabbo

^^^
Holy shit.  That post should've ended after "depends".


TURBO

Quantity:  3/10
Quality: 3/10

Not particularly good.  A lot of cut.  6 feels like 3.


----------



## jarettscapo

damn skabbo - shoulda posted first. i wouldve told ya. i JUST got bak from grabbin. was gonna go get that turbo but i remember my one boy mentionin to me that he cudnt stand it and it was garbage, so i calld him on the way down nd he confirmed it was trash so i jumped in his whip and went to cop wit him instead  grabbed some g-force. supposed to be good. i have high hopes. powder looks a little tanner than usual but at least i kno it will definately be better than that turbo shit ass. lol. will have a full report soon with others such as 7up, Louie XIII, Murder Rate etc.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: LION
Graphic: a lion logo that you'd see on a polo shirt
Count: 5/10
Quality: 7/10 it's pretty fucking good shit!
Color: beige
Packing: 6/10 packed neatly, but the stamp is blurry
Overall: 7/10 half my usual dose got me to my normal spot. Can't bitch about that!


----------



## Khadijah

unapproved wat ever the fuck that giant rambling piece of shit post about "snoopy pcp" was...8(


----------



## Sin City Bags

jarettscapo said:


> damn skabbo - shoulda posted first. i wouldve told ya. i JUST got bak from grabbin. was gonna go get that turbo but i remember my one boy mentionin to me that he cudnt stand it and it was garbage, so i calld him on the way down nd he confirmed it was trash so i jumped in his whip and went to cop wit him instead  grabbed some g-force. supposed to be good. i have high hopes. powder looks a little tanner than usual but at least i kno it will definately be better than that turbo shit ass. lol. will have a full report soon with others such as 7up, Louie XIII, Murder Rate etc.



I had g-force about a month ago and it was fucking fire.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: RUSH
Graphic: just RUSH in capital letters all down the side of the bag
Count: 1/10 I guess if it has some dope in it I gotta give it a 1
Quality: ? not enough dope in the bundle to tell
Color: dark beige
Packing: 3/10 sloppy, looks retaped.
Overall: stay away


----------



## adifferentcity

Pittsburgh area

Stamp: First Lady/purple
Graphic: Naked chick with her legs spread open
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 6/10
Overall: Pretty average. Packed well and quantity was consistent.

Stamp: RUSH/black, other colors
Graphic: none
Quantity: There are 2 of these going around. One kind is retaped, with shiny cheap tape. They are crap and have practically nothing in them ^^. The ones that are proper actually got a decent amount of dope in them. 6.5/10 
Quality: 6/10
Overall: People are getting ripped off with the retaped versions of these bags...it happened to me once and I was pissed. If you come across these, check the packing--the legit ones are packed neatly, and the retaped ones are real obviously sloppy, stay away from those.

Stamp: Secret Window/purple
Graphic: A window, kind of hard to tell what it is on some of them
Quantity: 5.5/10
Quality: 6/10
Overall: Pretty sure this is the same dope as in the First Lady bags, got em from the same dude. They are fine, get the job done. Some of the stamps are blurry but most of them are packed pretty well.

Stamp: None
Graphic: Paper is white and printed with red and blue stars.
Quantity: 6.5/10
Quality: 7/10
Overall: Man I like these. Really consistent, mixes up well, packed realllly well. 

Stamp: DOA/red/black
Graphic: Grenade/bomb
Quantity: Varied a lot. I got one batch that were thick as hell, and some that were on the skinnier side too. To me on the quantity front that's bad business if shit isn't consistent but none were seriously skimped. 5/10
Quality: 5/10
Overall: Packed kind of sloppily. Not consistent but then again, better than some of the crap that's out there. I wouldn't get these first as I've seen a good amount of variation in what you get.

Stamp: Hot Sauce
Graphic: Pepper or none at all
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 5.5/10
Overall: Ya this shit sticks but it's still not too bad. Not good if you're trying to rush and get high in the car or something because you'll end up with a bunch of fat scrapes. ^^ think this is the same dope as was in the Gucci bags from Newark.

Stamp: The King/red
Graphic: Crown 
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 6/10
Overall: Packed pretty neatly, a little above average. They are consistently packed from person to person. I've found these to be a good bet.

Stamp: PRESIDENT/black text, light blue stamp bag
Graphic: None
Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 7/10
Overall: I fucking love these. Shit is all nice and fluffy, cut properly, absolutely huge, packed perfectly. These are up on par with the Star Legends. Grab these up. They come in waves around here and get snapped up quick because everbody knows they're fuckin with fire.

Stamp: Ice Cream
Graphic: None or ice cream cone:
Quantity: 34/10
Quality: 2/10
Overall: stay away from this crap. Skimped bags with some super weak shit inside. Packed sloppy, total garbage.

*I haven't seen much posted on these:
Stamp: Get High or Die Trying, many colors: red/black
Graphic: None
There are 2 types of these. One type is garbage with this stamp ripped off from the ones that aren't nothing to fuck with. The legit ones are not to be taken lightly. I have a fat habit and thought I could fuck with these a little bit and did a few. I woke up in a bathtub Narcan'ed and blue. BE CAREFUL with these. Really, not many are even around anymore that are legit--the police seized most of the fentanyl-laced dope that was killing people that was in the original ones. You're likely to get beat or dead.
We've had over a hundred hospitalized overdoses in the northeastern/midwest area because of this dope. And overdose deaths as well.
Rate it a ten if you want, it sure is a ten for strength. You can go seek this shit out because it sure is exciting to hear about some superhuman strength dope... But be careful. It's not normal, the strength varies quite crazily from bag to bag because of the tiny increments that fentanyl is measured in. 
For those of yall that don't know-- Narcan, which reverses opiate overdose, is available for free at many needle exchanges. Without it I would be dead. It's a really good thing to have around when you are trying new shit, because really- you never know.*


----------



## Sin City Bags

addictanon said:


> Sin, one of my back ups has had the Gucci for a while now, and also a red stamp called Hot Sauce, both of them have the same dope in them.. Its crazy how sticky they are, if you go to pour 'em out like nothing comes out, maybe a spec, you have to sit some place and literally scrape the shit out of each bag. Its a pain in the ass, an even bigger pain if your in the car or someplace like that where its not easy to scrape. What do you think is the cause of it? I mean I know during the summer the humidity makes dope stick a lil, but these stick alot, almost as if they got wet, but thats not the case.. Has any1 else came across these? I mean, if you take the time and scrape each one, shit is def decent shit, just like I said its a pain in the ass.



They're not bad if you do a thorough scrapee. But it's not like the dope is so good you don't mind scrapin. It's average shit.


----------



## yo_bot

i go a new bach of Therapy but i can't enjoy it until tomorrow


----------



## Sin City Bags

yo_bot said:


> i go a new bach of Therapy but i can't enjoy it until tomorrow



Why not my bro? Suboxone?


----------



## Georgie25

Sin City Bags said:


> Overall: 8/10 I usually do a bundle in one line. Thank god my buddy warned me or I'd have overdosed. 3 bags had me feeling higher than I feel when I sniff a bundle of the average shit. This is some of the best dope I've ever gotten.



Damn a wole bundle in one line? I guess that's a pretty huge fucking line! I always thought it was bad to do so much at one time though? Since obviously not all of the dope going up your nose is going to be able to get absorbed through your mucus membranes and will just go to waste down your troat and into your stomache...

I'm wondering why you havnt switched over to IVing if it takes you so much to get high from sniffing?


----------



## Sin City Bags

Georgie25 said:


> Damn a wole bundle in one line? I guess that's a pretty huge fucking line! I always thought it was bad to do so much at one time though? Since obviously not all of the dope going up your nose is going to be able to get absorbed through your mucus membranes and will just go to waste down your troat and into your stomache...
> 
> I'm wondering why you havnt switched over to IVing if it takes you so much to get high from sniffing?



I don't want to inject dope. It's a line i don't want to cross. IVing is a whole new world. It seems to make this nightmare that much worse and where I'm at now is bad enough for me. As far as doing the whole bundle in one shot it actually works well. Honestly, I feel like I get higher if I do the whole thing at once rather than if I do 5 then wait ten minutes and do 5 more. There is something about ripping that whole bundle at once that does the trick.


----------



## addictanon

Sin City Bags said:


> They're not bad if you do a thorough scrapee. But it's not like the dope is so good you don't mind scrapin. It's average shit.



So because its only "average" shit, it aint worth scrapin? lol

_________________


STAMP NAME: GROUPIE LOVE

COLOR: GREEN

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 3

OTHER: Sucks.. Pretty weak, only good if your sick and cannot find absoloutly anything else.. It takes damn near two of these to equal one avg bag. Def not the same as the Groupie Love I had a couple weeks ago, obviously this is a new batch!


----------



## exit56

i think he just meant its only average shit, and therefore the scrape is nothing special, and still a pain in the ass.

Sin - I was thinking the same thing about ripping a bun in one line though.  i feel like a lot will end up not getting absorbed by your nasal membranes and instead go down your throat or something.  i would think it'd be better to at least cut like four lines and just do like, left nost, right nost, left, right, every thirty seconds or minute or something, not necessarily spacing it out ten mins.  i understand the thrill of the ginormous line though and obviously bottom line: whatever works for you is prob best method for you.


----------



## jancra

*Michael jacksons!*

COPPED THESE IN THE BURGH.
*stamp-*MICHAEL JACKSON WITH HIS PIC IN RED INK.
*quality-*6/10 A LITTLE BIT ABOVE AVERAGE SHIT.
*quantity-*4/10 MOST OF THEM WERE PRETTY SMALL.
*note-* these are alright bags just nothing special, they prob be a lot better if they were bigger.


----------



## Sin City Bags

How long til we see a "Kanye is a douchebag" stamp after the shit he pulled last night? What a fucking jerk off. I dunno about you guys, but punk ass bitches like him make me wanna kill somebody. Anyway here's some stamps to talk about.

Stamp: RUSH
Graphic: none
Count: 5/10 much better this time
Quality:8.5/10 this shit is fucking fire and that's all there is to it. I initially gave it a 7 after doing 5 bags. But then I wwent out. Before Ileft I id 3 more bags. About an hour later I realized that I was too fucked up to be driving. I dunno about all of you guys but dope never fucks me up to the poin where I can' drive. This shit is OFFICIAL!!!!
Color: pretty dark beige, almost brown, very grainy and sand like.
Packing: 8/10 the correct bags are neatly packed with minimal tape. The stamp is clear and large
Overall: 8/10this version of the RUSH stamps are really AWESOME FIRE diesel. But watch out for the retaped garbage. The bags are basically empty. Someone from Pittsburgh got them. Ya'll know I'm here in Brumfus so theyu must be all over the East Coast. So keep ya eyes open dope fiends...know what I mean?[/B]

*Stamp: D O A
Graphic: NONE
Count: 8/10 big boys in the bundle : ) 
Quality: 6.5/10 this dope packed a nice punch, but it seemed to wear off quickly. It still hit me hard. If it had some legs, it'd be a solid 8.
Color: tan/lite beige
Packing: 5/10 pretty average. Not perfect but easy to open and nothing to complain about.
Overall: 7/10 the big bags definitely added to the overall score. These aren't the DOA bags with the grenade logo. It's just plain in all CAPS*​[/CENTER]So there ya go guys. Two more brands for ya'll to read up on. I've been coming across a lot more low count brands then ever before. I heard from some of the low level playas that the count is gonna go down in bags across the region. I dunno if that's true, but if it is it sucks. Let's be honest guys, we're all hooooooked. They could do almost anything they want to those bags and we'll still be scrounging up loot and blowin their phones up until they answer. Peace mo'fucfkas.​[/LEFT]​


----------



## Lost and Confused

Damn, get high or die tryings are still around?

Stay the fuck away from that shit.


----------



## jarettscapo

Stamp: 7UP
Graphic: 7UP Logo
Count: 7/10
Quality: 5/10 very average
Color: white white white
Packing: 4/10 packed somewhat neat, some stamps blurry and some folded beatly
Overall: 5/10 str8 up average

Stamp: Murder Rate 99.9% (BLUE)
Graphic: text above
Count: 6/10
Quality: 5/10 
Color: off white
Packing: 7/10 neat
Overall: 5.5/10 very average

Stamp: King Louie XIII
Graphic: cant tell - a crown maybe?
Count: 5/10
Quality: 2.5/10 wack!!!
Color: dark
Packing: 6/10 
Overall: 3/10 mixed up muddy as fuck. i guess u cud call it dope - will get off sick but THATS IT. STAY AWAY

Stamp: G-Force
Graphic: Just bubble lettered/shadowed text
Count: 6/10
Quality: 8.5/10 OFFICIAL
Color: tannish sandyyy
Packing: 10/10 perfect. wide thick bags. perf. stamp. just like i like
Overall: 8/10 SWEET BAGS GET EM GET EM GET EM

Stamp: POWER HOUSE (BLUE)
Graphic: none
Count: 5/10
Quality: 6/10  pretty good shit!
Color: whiter
Packing: 6/10 packed neatly, but the stamp is blurry
Overall: 6/10 real nice good dope. new powerhouse  get em if u see em.

Also i got some "blue" thrillers with a weird logo on em - bags were messy and stamp were unreadable every one i cud make thriller out but ive never seen em and they looked like str8 trash   served em 2 sumone who i got shit for. thank god.  actually now that i think of it, i shouldda givin em all the louie XIII's cuz im sure at best the booty thrillers were better than that muddy fake ass dope.  Good Huntin, Get Some Fire, and avoid the 5 - 0, uKNOOOOWWW!!!!


----------



## Sin City Bags

jarettscapo said:


> Stamp: 7UP
> Graphic: 7UP Logo
> Count: 7/10
> Quality: 5/10 very average
> Color: white white white
> Packing: 4/10 packed somewhat neat, some stamps blurry and some folded beatly
> Overall: 5/10 str8 up average
> 
> Stamp: Murder Rate 99.9% (BLUE)
> Graphic: text above
> Count: 6/10
> Quality: 5/10
> Color: off white
> Packing: 7/10 neat
> Overall: 5.5/10 very average
> 
> Stamp: King Louie XIII
> Graphic: cant tell - a crown maybe?
> Count: 5/10
> Quality: 2.5/10 wack!!!
> Color: dark
> Packing: 6/10
> Overall: 3/10 mixed up muddy as fuck. i guess u cud call it dope - will get off sick but THATS IT. STAY AWAY
> 
> Stamp: G-Force
> Graphic: Just bubble lettered/shadowed text
> Count: 6/10
> Quality: 8.5/10 OFFICIAL
> Color: tannish sandyyy
> Packing: 10/10 perfect. wide thick bags. perf. stamp. just like i like
> Overall: 8/10 SWEET BAGS GET EM GET EM GET EM
> 
> Stamp: POWER HOUSE (BLUE)
> Graphic: none
> Count: 5/10
> Quality: 6/10  pretty good shit!
> Color: whiter
> Packing: 6/10 packed neatly, but the stamp is blurry
> Overall: 6/10 real nice good dope. new powerhouse  get em if u see em.
> 
> Also i got some "blue" thrillers with a weird logo on em - bags were messy and stamp were unreadable every one i cud make thriller out but ive never seen em and they looked like str8 trash   served em 2 sumone who i got shit for. thank god.  actually now that i think of it, i shouldda givin em all the louie XIII's cuz im sure at best the booty thrillers were better than that muddy fake ass dope.  Good Huntin, Get Some Fire, and avoid the 5 - 0, uKNOOOOWWW!!!!



Damn right about them G-Force bags my man. And I haven't had them but my main dope f(r)iend said they're fire. Good score brotha.


----------



## dollabill3131

*pgh*

Has anyone heard of x-men?


----------



## xXMorphineXx

no havnt heard of x-men, dont know anyone round the burgh that got them. The House of Blues are going around again so if your in the Burgh...scoop em up as many as you can cause there straight fire and will not be around for much longer. The dealers in pittsburgh know there good though.

Stamp: Double Monkey
Design: Green stamp with a monkey and the text "Double Monkey"
Count: 3/10
Quality: 4-5/10(I havnt done dope in a while so I have no tolerance but two rocked me)
Color: White
Packing: Nice stamp, nice tape job, overall well presented


----------



## Bell Ringer

*here are a few and a point of reference*

City or state stamp was copped in: Holyoke,MA
*Stamp name:* Bomb
*Stamp Color:* Orange
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* a round black bomb with a fuse on top
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* very light brown
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:*7/10
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 5/10 What it should be
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 7/10
*Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): smelled of vinagar

City or state stamp was copped in: Holyoke,MA
Stamp name: Take out
Stamp Color: blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Take out  was fent white not dope
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:10/10
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): not dope but maybe 6/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 9.5/10  It made the area hot (people were ODing) and almost got me arrested.  I was holding but cops could not find it.
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): fent.

Stamp name: .357
Stamp Color: off-white
Stamp Graphic (if any): .357
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: medium brown
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:3/10
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4/10
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):

from Philly
Stamp name: psycho
Stamp Color: orange
Stamp Graphic (if any): skull and crossbones
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: medium brown
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:2/10
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 2/10
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): yeah it sucked, only dope I've coped that did not completely dissolve in cold water [but was real]

Holyoke
Stamp name: don't know
Stamp Color: dark orange
Stamp Graphic (if any): skull
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very light brown
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:5/10
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Good but have had way better

Holyoke
Stamp name: Boy
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): a boy wearing a baseball cap and taking a piss
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off white
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:9/10 Shrink Wrapped
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):

Holyoke
Stamp name: N/A
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: looked like cimamine
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:2/10
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4/10 real product or ehat was in the bag.  I will rate based on the latter
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 0.1/10
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of  Smelled of cinnamon, looked like cinnamon, was mostly cinnamon and sugar.  Not 100% bunk, coped a bundle shot a few bags at once.  It was so weak that even though I was desperate  and had a huge habit I didn't even consider fucking with the rest of it.  Eventually tossed them.


I had a rather large tolerance when the above bags were coped.  3 bricks a week of very good dope, used multiple times a day, always IV, 7 or so years of steady use, was shooting dillies before that. 

I have coped in more than a few cities in the N. East and nothing compares to Holyoke dope.*


----------



## Takeme2theclub

Red Apple stamp
Pic of an apple on it
count 5/10
quality 0

These DID SHIT TO ME! absolutely nothing.... waste of $$
it smelled like dope. but it didn't mix brown, and didn't mix entirely.


----------



## Lost and Confused

^ 
I would imagine a 10/10 means the best YOU have ever had. 

For example, the 1-10 pain scale is from no pain to the worst pain you personally have ever experienced. 

Man, I miss dope.


----------



## jtbrick

*Rate Dope like you rate Women*

People CONSTANTLY over-rating their shit is what leads most people (myself included) to stop posting in this thread. People think it is a bad reflection on them if they dont post big scores for their dope. IMO, someone posting about whack stamps is just as important as posting about awesome stamps so you know to stay away from the crummy shit.

But to put things in perspective, think about rating dope the way you would rate a woman (or men for my lady dopsters like Lacey). So if Megan Fox or Jessica Alba are 10s, you don't come across a lot of 10s walking around in your neighborhood. The hottest chick in your area might be a 9 but most smokin hot chicks fall in the 7-8 range so rate your dope like that. The best dope you have EVER had might be a 9 but most of theBEST shit you get is a 7 or 8.

Now, average to above average girls that are attractive fall in the 4-5-6 range. Now THAT iS NOT BAD and you would definitely bang these girls, just like you'd definitely bang 4-5-6 dope.

Girls in the 2 or 3 range are below average and have some big flaws. Doesn't mean you wouldn't get with a 2 or 3 especially when there is nothing better available and you are hurtin. 2-3 dope is the same way, if you close your eyes and bang enough of it you can feel something.

Girls who are 1s get no love but they are still girls. Same with 1 dope. It sucks but there is a litle dope in it.


----------



## adifferentcity

Stamp: X Men/purple
Graphic: Depends
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 5/10
Overall: average. Just pretty average. They are fine, though..I have found them reliable if you can't find much.

Stamp: Kiss my Ass/red
Graphic: A chick kissing an ass
Quantity: 5.5/10
Quality: 6/10
Overall: I found these to be packed well, had consistent quantity and were not a bad buy. Better than the x men, I thought.

Stamp: NEXT/green
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 5.5/10
Overall: I don't like the variation in quantity that comes with these. I have had batches that are fatter than hell but, again, not consistent. That doesn't fare well with me... I suppose they are an okay bet, but if you can snap up something more consistent, do it.

Stamp: House of Blues
Quantity: 6.5/10
Quality: 7/10
Overall: These are good-back in the burgh-there are rip off stamps to be found in the N side, so I've heard. Snap these bitches up and don't let anyone tax you... people are trying that shit, sell em 10 up--BS if you ask me. I don't buy from someone who sells me average dope at an okay price and as soon as they get something good they start hustling you.. dealers should be stoked on selling decent dope for decent prices. That's how you make money.




There are some Get High or Die Trying that still are floating around. Nothing from the original laced shipment I don't think. They are few and far between. I bought some about 6 weeks ago because I hardly believed it, from a reliable hookup who gets most of my business-- he was pretty mum on how he'd gotten them, but I was doing little flakes of these fuckers. Scary shit.


----------



## askaboutme

jtbrick said:


> People CONSTANTLY over-rating their shit is what leads most people (myself included) to stop posting in this thread. People think it is a bad reflection on them if they dont post big scores for their dope. IMO, someone posting about whack stamps is just as important as posting about awesome stamps so you know to stay away from the crummy shit.
> 
> But to put things in perspective, think about rating dope the way you would rate a woman (or men for my lady dopsters like Lacey). So if Megan Fox or Jessica Alba are 10s, you don't come across a lot of 10s walking around in your neighborhood. The hottest chick in your area might be a 9 but most smokin hot chicks fall in the 7-8 range so rate your dope like that. The best dope you have EVER had might be a 9 but most of theBEST shit you get is a 7 or 8.
> 
> Now, average to above average girls that are attractive fall in the 4-5-6 range. Now THAT iS NOT BAD and you would definitely bang these girls, just like you'd definitely bang 4-5-6 dope.
> 
> Girls in the 2 or 3 range are below average and have some big flaws. Doesn't mean you wouldn't get with a 2 or 3 especially when there is nothing better available and you are hurtin. 2-3 dope is the same way, if you close your eyes and bang enough of it you can feel something.
> 
> Girls who are 1s get no love but they are still girls. Same with 1 dope. It sucks but there is a litle dope in it.



haha good post bro


----------



## Khadijah

Lost and Confused said:


> ^
> I would imagine a 10/10 means the best YOU have ever had.
> 
> For example, the 1-10 pain scale is from no pain to the worst pain you personally have ever experienced.
> 
> Man, I miss dope.




No, A 10 aint the best you have ever had personally . a 10 is fucking fire ass dope that is objectively a 10. Not just some shit you think is great. You kno the site Pillreports? On there, you CANNOT rate a pill a 10, it aint even a option to fill out on the form, unless u used a testing kit and confirmed that it was high quality and high dose MDMA in the pill. if u try and rate it a 10, without fillin out the part that says you tested it, it wont even let ur review go thru. 

i wish there was somethin like that we could use here, but there aint so we got to make do with our "ratings guidelines" instead. the closest we can get to havin solid rules for wat makes a 10 is that there is certain things that would make it qualify. If a bag dont have those things, then it cant be a 10. I dont care how good YOU think it is, or if its the best dope you ever had, ever...If u dont OD' or or at the VERY least, IMMEDIATELY fall out/nod the fuck out hard as fuck, right after shooting it (and shooting significantly less than ur normal dose) then it cant be a 10. Thats just one example of one of the rules to use when u rate bags...The rest of that info is in the post that says "Heroin Stamp Bag Ratings Guide" a page or so back. U can read exactly wat makes a bag qualify for each different number rating right in this thread, it aint some kind of mystery thats totally subjective and only relative to a individual person. 

if it was like that , this thread would be a fuckin mess. the entire point of the ratings system is to try and have a semi objective guide that we can all agree on. its the exact OPPOSITE of "the best you have ever had personally" being a 10 and I guess watever you "think" is crappy would be a 1? Not at all yo...U got it backwards....we dont want people rating the stamps relative to their own opinion. if we did that, no one would ever be able to tell shit about any stamp becuz diff. people get diff. shit, so somebody who gets beat dope all the time is gonna get a fuckin 7 and rate it a goddamn 10 in your system becuz its the best shit they ever had.8( read the ratin system yo, I aint tryna be a dick to u or watever, but theres a clear-ass guide where ratings are explained mad thorough, so IDK why u saying shit like u "think" the ratins are based on this or that becuz u aint got to think...It says it right in the thread wat the ratings should b based on....U feel me?

Anyways, back to the stamps...Yall gonna have to bang some dope for me...Im on a break and will be for a lonng time. I almost VOP'ed cuz i got 2 dirtys since may on my probation, i almost got locked up when i went last week and they was just gonna keep me there til my vop hearing n i was like yo let me do IOP or somethin, please, gettin locked up aint gona help shit. So i can either be clean in jail or out here Ima take outside as my option...but that means i really n truly cant use no more for a while so Ill still be in here readin n keepin the thread in order yall just wont be hearing no more reviews from me  *tear* lol


----------



## 95Land

jtbrick said:


> Megan Fox or Jessica Alba are 10s.



You know who else is a ten? Gisele Bundchen. 

Stamp: Warner Bros. (red? I can't remember. It was a week ago.)
Graphic: The classic WB logo.
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 5/10
Color: Grey
Packing: Neat. Rigid bag, with the logo centered. Scotch taped.
Overall: Decent shit. Got it from an out of stater that brought it to me, claiming it was fire. It was OK, but by no means fire.


----------



## Modnaro

Stamp: Departure (Blue Text)
Graphic: None
Quanity: 7/10 pretty decentely sized bags good texture too
Quality: 8/10 deffintaly ... I shot two and even tho I havnet booted up in a while two gave me a crazy rush and I was high as fuck driving around with my buddy today almost too high so yeah pretty nice and my dealer said its supposed some of the best around right now
Packaging: Neat.. Nicely taped not wrinkled.. Although one of my bags in the 3rd bundle we got today was missing the stamp no biggy.


----------



## Modnaro

^ Pittsburgh,PA btw of course


----------



## whitechocolate32

nevermind..................


----------



## Khadijah

^ not for nothing but all the bags from jerz that i have seen u rate on here have been the beatest dope around at the time, i dont recall u ever posting any stamps that u got from here that was fire, ur from out of town of course u gonna get the beat dope...bk got some fat bags but they are not worth the extra IMO...it all depends on ur connect, u get small beat bags u gona be pissed but u get good size fat good quality bags for half the price of slightly fatter shit somewhere else, i know wat ima take


----------



## Khadijah

yo, Somebody IM me last night talkin about people in this thread dont like how I speak, and that s/he  aint tryna tell me who it is becuz they think ima "take it personal" lol....

Since u signed off aim b4 i could reply  on some 'secret messenger" shit , Ill just put this here cuz i kno u ll read it eventually.  talkin bout "u pretending to talk like some corner dealer, they are like that cuz they live there but u just faking" and shit..Its funny u say that cuz it shows just how little u kno...Im from paterson dumbass...next time u on north 3rd tell me ill tell u the # of my old  house and u can go decide if it passes ur ghetto test 8)

  u dont kno shit about me but i kno at least 3 things about u....that #1, u a pussy, becuz u hit ppl up and wont tell ur real identity, and #2, u a judgemental dumbass and #3 u deluded , cuz for some reason u think i give a shit wat u think. U didnt hit me up talkin shit, u had a nice enough tone but the problem is u ignorant, and u got a attitude if u think u better than somebody else for how they are

If whoever hit me up was tellin the truth and not just pullin shit out his ass about "lots of people" agreeeing with him,well then i guess a lot of ppl can ignore my posts cuz i aint changin for nobody...deal with it , idk how it can bother somebody so much that they need to hit me up on aim about it


----------



## jarettscapo

dollabill3131 said:


> Has anyone heard of x-men?



dont get em - they not that good. xmen in multi colored stmp  i believe like red blue to purple.   stay away.


----------



## Sin City Bags

lacey k said:


> yo, Somebody IM me last night talkin about people in this thread dont like how I speak, and that s/he  aint tryna tell me who it is becuz they think ima "take it personal" lol....
> 
> Since u signed off aim b4 i could reply  on some 'secret messenger" shit , Ill just put this here cuz i kno u ll read it eventually.  talkin bout "u pretending to talk like some corner dealer, they are like that cuz they live there but u just faking" and shit..Its funny u say that cuz it shows just how little u kno...Im from paterson dumbass...next time u on north 3rd tell me ill tell u the # of my old  house and u can go decide if it passes ur ghetto test 8)
> 
> u dont kno shit about me but i kno at least 3 things about u....that #1, u a pussy, becuz u hit ppl up and wont tell ur real identity, and #2, u a judgemental dumbass and #3 u deluded , cuz for some reason u think i give a shit wat u think. U didnt hit me up talkin shit, u had a nice enough tone but the problem is u ignorant, and u got a attitude if u think u better than somebody else for how they are
> 
> If whoever hit me up was tellin the truth and not just pullin shit out his ass about "lots of people" agreeeing with him,well then i guess a lot of ppl can ignore my posts cuz i aint changin for nobody...deal with it , idk how it can bother somebody so much that they need to hit me up on aim about it



Yo, here's the deal to anyonein here who has a problem with Lacey: GO FIND ANOTHER THREAD TO POST IN. Who gives a shit about how Lace talks? If any of you have had the pleasure of meeting her or talking to her on the phone you'll find out that she's a very sweet and nice girl. She's got a great personality and
is just a cool mo'fucka. So, if you have a problem with her because of the way she talks you're just a judgemental jerk off. I'll tell you what. Whoever has a problem with the way Lacey talks, why don't you go start your own thread on here and start postin about stamps and everything else. Let's see how many people post on your thread. Let's see how many moderators back you up. Lacey is nice enough to help us keep this thing going. To hit her up on AIM and talk shit is pathetic. Don'tyou have aything better to do? It doesn't look like it. And Lace, just remember that the veterans of this thread like myself and all the other people, we got your back and we love you. Be good girl!


----------



## adifferentcity

Pittsburgh

GARBAGE ALERT:
Stamp: HELLBOY/BLUE
Graphic: None, but the paper is kinda light blue:
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 1.5/10
Overall: This shit is awful. There is something really weak in there, so if they are free and _there are lots and lots and lots_ of them they could possibly get you off sick. Pretty much worthless stuff and packed like crap and stamped like crap to top it all off. The red Hellboys are good so if you hear of "hellboys" make sure you ask about the color. 

Stamp: X-Men-- color-fade ink, from red to bluey-indigo
Graphic: None
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 3/10
Overall: Some of these came my way under the misinformation that they were the purple x men. They aren't. the stamp looks different and the dope is crap. For this reason I wouldn't buy any x men-- the purple ones that I have gotten have been maybe a tiny bit below average but fine -- but these little fuckers are crappy and it is inevitable that mistakes about which ones are actually purple and which ones are color-fade with purple in them will happen.

Stamp: Hellboy/RED
Graphic: None
Quantity: 7.5/10
Quality: 5/10
Overall: The actual quality of this stuff is fairly avg but they are biiiig. Packed okay, some of them are a lil on the sloppy side.

Stamp: Star Track/green
Graphic: None
Quantity: 5.5/10
Quality: 5/10
Overall: Other than the fact that they're called "star track" ??? Maybe they meant "star trek" but spelled it wrong. These are fine, stamped fine, get the job done and it's a pretty clean high. Product doesn't stick very much, i likey that.



Anybody finding any fireee in Pburgh? 
Anybody heard what the Unbelievables (syringe graphic) are about?


----------



## `bLow?

Philadelphia, PA

Joker
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 6/10
Ehh, its ok. It mixes up the weirdest color I've ever seen, almost milky. Leaves a lot of residue in the spoon.

Pac Kiao
Quantity: 8.5/10
Quality: 8.5/10
Fire. Fat bags. Grab em.

Bullseye
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 5/10
Just ok. Gets the job done.

Apocalypse 666
Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 8/10
Mixes up a weird color, leaves a lot of residue but its really good.

Stay up.

Edit: all yall hatin on lacey are prob new as fuck to this site cus everyone loves her regardless of how she talks cus she thorough and kno her shit. So all u "lots of people" go fuck urself. U all prob pay 20 a bag cus u too scared to goto the hood clown ass niggas.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

adifferentcity said:


> Pittsburgh
> 
> GARBAGE ALERT:
> Stamp: HELLBOY/BLUE
> Graphic: None, but the paper is kinda light blue:
> Quantity: 4/10
> Quality: 1.5/10
> Overall: This shit is awful. There is something really weak in there, so if they are free and _there are lots and lots and lots_ of them they could possibly get you off sick. Pretty much worthless stuff and packed like crap and stamped like crap to top it all off. The red Hellboys are good so if you hear of "hellboys" make sure you ask about the color.
> 
> Stamp: X-Men-- color-fade ink, from red to bluey-indigo
> Graphic: None
> Quantity: 4/10
> Quality: 3/10
> Overall: Some of these came my way under the misinformation that they were the purple x men. They aren't. the stamp looks different and the dope is crap. For this reason I wouldn't buy any x men-- the purple ones that I have gotten have been maybe a tiny bit below average but fine -- but these little fuckers are crappy and it is inevitable that mistakes about which ones are actually purple and which ones are color-fade with purple in them will happen.
> 
> Stamp: Hellboy/RED
> Graphic: None
> Quantity: 7.5/10
> Quality: 5/10
> Overall: The actual quality of this stuff is fairly avg but they are biiiig. Packed okay, some of them are a lil on the sloppy side.
> 
> Stamp: Star Track/green
> Graphic: None
> Quantity: 5.5/10
> Quality: 5/10
> Overall: Other than the fact that they're called "star track" ??? Maybe they meant "star trek" but spelled it wrong. These are fine, stamped fine, get the job done and it's a pretty clean high. Product doesn't stick very much, i likey that.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody finding any fireee in Pburgh?
> Anybody heard what the Unbelievables (syringe graphic) are about?



Those House of Blues are going around again, and havn't heard of any of those cept star trek and heard they were garbage. Damn man old hellboys were fucking amazing. If you can get Limited Control get em there good.


----------



## Bell Ringer

*Was been honest*



Sin City Bags said:


> Hey what's up? Go back a few pages and read the rating system. We reserve a10/10 score for dope that puts you in the hospital. Ya know, the kind of dope that accidentally made it into a stamp without being cut. 10/10 is for raw uncut heroin that sends you right into overdose the secondyou shoot it. Maybe that's what you got, but most of the time everyone overrates their shit. 5/10 sounds bad but it's not. 5/10 is good, average, gets the job done, nothing to complain about dope. So if that shit was a 10/10 my bad, but a lot of times new guys/girls overrate stuff. Sorry to call you out. I'm not trying to be an asshole. I'm just trying to keep our ratings honest!! Keep 'em coming!



"call me out" no I didn't take it that way.  I just assumed 10 was ideal and not possible ~9.5 A+ 5 C or so.


----------



## showandprovekev

has any1 seen "night tales" around the burgh?


----------



## OpiodSlave

Anyone seen shrunk wrap dope bags? Ill take a picture if neccesary but basically its a wax bag shrunk wrapped in a air sealed vaccum seal bag avoiding it from being stepped on. The quanity is small but the quality is orgasmic, there reffered too as "double seals".


----------



## `bLow?

OpiodSlave said:


> Anyone seen shrunk wrap dope bags? Ill take a picture if neccesary but basically its a wax bag shrunk wrapped in a air sealed vaccum seal bag avoiding it from being stepped on. The quanity is small but the quality is orgasmic, there reffered too as "double seals".



Well Philly bags are "double sealed" but they aren't vacuum sealed I don't think. They do have an outer plastic bag which is sealed about halfway. I'm not sure if that's what ur talkin about.


----------



## Khadijah

Yea opiodslave, u prolly jus thinkin of the philly style bags...AFAIK yall up in NY dont really be gettin shit like that right? so thats prolly new to u....in philly that is the standard style the bags are square when they folded up instead of a rectangle shape like ur usual jersey/nyc style bags,, they skinnier n a lil longer or taller than nj style bags and they sealed in a lil plastic bag that is open on the top end n folded over n heat sealed on the fold, thas the only double sealed bags i kno of , u r prolly thinkin its vaccum packed or w/ever becuz the plastic aint got no air in it really they pretty flat but i never seen no vaccum sealed bags yo....does it look like this:


*NSFW*: 









--thanx amblerg for the pic, I didnt ask u but its in ur gallery so i hope u dont mind me linkin to it

opposed to a regular jersey style bag:

*NSFW*: 










that one thanx to urs truly  that was some quality diesel if i remember right but i dont really remember to be honest with yall, still it puts a smile on my face lookin at those bags, I been good as hell clean 100% since thursday and still goin strong , that methadone keepin me straight and I aint felt this clear in a minute so if i can do it anyone can, this is gonna be a long ass break from dope but it only means someday when i do it again long in the future ill be able to actually get a real high again so i dont mind stoppin and stayin stopped for a good amount of time, it feels good I aint gonna lie . It may of took the threat of prison over my head to keep me from usin but now that i aint doin it no more im glad i took a break ...no doubt i rather have did it on my own but if thats wat it takes to make me clean up then watever, ima take watever good i can get outta it u feel me?

Anyways, this thread aint for that kinda talk thats why i made "the clean thread" so any of my "in recovery" feens holla at me in there but I aint goin nowhere u best believe Ima stay in this thread with yall keepin up on the good shit  ...Nuff said...get some fire up in here yall


----------



## Bell Ringer

*once but not philly style.  The bags were rectangular*



OpiodSlave said:


> Anyone seen shrunk wrap dope bags? Ill take a picture if neccesary but basically its a wax bag shrunk wrapped in a air sealed vaccum seal bag avoiding it from being stepped on. The quanity is small but the quality is orgasmic, there reffered too as "double seals".



I have once.  It was not dope but fent.  Blue wax bags with the words "Take Out" stamped on them.  I think they made the local news.  (Holyoke SP?), MA via Hartford supposedly.


----------



## chrisinabox

^China White is technically #4 southeast asian white powder heroin hcl. That is what the term was originally used for. Nowadays, people use it for any kind of white powder heroin it seems, especially fentanyl-laced dope, which happens to be white as well. So people now seem to think china white is only fent dope, when it really isn't.


----------



## Bell Ringer

*thx didn't know that*



chrisinabox said:


> ^China White is technically #4 southeast asian white powder heroin hcl. That is what the term was originally used for. Nowadays, people use it for any kind of white powder heroin it seems, especially fentanyl-laced dope, which happens to be white as well. So people now seem to think china white is only fent dope, when it really isn't.



I don't think I have ever read/heared that china white is actually #4.  From my expierence it * always *means fent. Strictly fent. not any white dope.  I believe you though, and appreciate that you pointed that out.


----------



## 95Land

Bell Ringer said:


> I have once.  It was not dope but fent.  Blue wax bags with the words "Take Out" stamped on them.  I think they made the local news.  (Holyoke SP?), MA via Hartford supposedly.



Floppier, larger wax bags, folded over(no scotch tape) and then sealed in a clear plastic sleeve is standard packaging in Hartford. It is done to make you feel like your shit's not getting fucked with. In reality, a lot of dealers have their own heat sealer. They snip the end of the plastic bag off, cut the dope again, and then reseal them. It's bullshit, but that's the way it is here. 
Blue wax bags are also VERY common here. At one point last year I was seeing 3-4 different connects and they all had blue wax bags. The only stamp I remember was an "Out Of This World" with a spaceship. Very shitty looking stamp, and lower end dope. Most have no stamp. Never saw the "Take Out's."
Although I did hear about a batch of fent laced stamps going around. It was about the same time people were dropping from a batch of xanax laced bags. 
Stupid motherfuckers fucking with shit is why this game's so dangerous. I've been getting my occasional dose from out of town lately.


----------



## Bell Ringer

*?*



95Land said:


> Floppier, larger wax bags, folded over(no scotch tape) and then sealed in a clear plastic sleeve is standard packaging in Hartford. It is done to make you feel like your shit's not getting fucked with. In reality, a lot of dealers have their own heat sealer. They snip the end of the plastic bag off, cut the dope again, and then reseal them. It's bullshit, but that's the way it is here.
> Blue wax bags are also VERY common here. At one point last year I was seeing 3-4 different connects and they all had blue wax bags. The only stamp I remember was an "Out Of This World" with a spaceship. Very shitty looking stamp, and lower end dope. Most have no stamp. Never saw the "Take Out's."
> Although I did hear about a batch of fent laced stamps going around. It was about the same time people were dropping from a batch of xanax laced bags.
> Stupid motherfuckers fucking with shit is why this game's so dangerous. I've been getting my occasional dose from out of town lately.



Never been to Hartford but I have heard the dope there was pretty good.  I don't cop anymore so maybe things have changed?


----------



## 95Land

Bell Ringer said:


> Never been to Hartford but I have heard the dope there was pretty good.  I don't cop anymore so maybe things have changed?



I know a decent amount of long time users in town and the general consensus is that quality has gone way down the last decade or so. Something to do with housing projects(which acted as open air markets) being shut down. 
If you were to roll into the city and cop straight off the street you would get garbage 8-9 times out of 10. 
I worked hard to get quality connects. These connects have shit that's heads and shoulders above what I used to get. Yet in comparison to shit from NJ or even Holyoke, I would say the best I can get in Hartford is probably half to two thirds as good as what I can get there. Hartford's cheaper, but still....
What I'm saying is if you work hard enough to find a good connect you can get OK shit. The crux of it is that shit available in cities that are a reasonable drive away is consistently much better quality. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## OpiodSlave

95Land said:


> Floppier, larger wax bags, folded over(no scotch tape) and then sealed in a clear plastic sleeve is standard packaging in Hartford. It is done to make you feel like your shit's not getting fucked with. In reality, a lot of dealers have their own heat sealer. They snip the end of the plastic bag off, cut the dope again, and then reseal them. It's bullshit, but that's the way it is here.
> Blue wax bags are also VERY common here. At one point last year I was seeing 3-4 different connects and they all had blue wax bags. The only stamp I remember was an "Out Of This World" with a spaceship. Very shitty looking stamp, and lower end dope. Most have no stamp. Never saw the "Take Out's."
> Although I did hear about a batch of fent laced stamps going around. It was about the same time people were dropping from a batch of xanax laced bags.
> Stupid motherfuckers fucking with shit is why this game's so dangerous. I've been getting my occasional dose from out of town lately.



And yes that's EXACTLEY what I get. 


*NSFW*: 









Stamp: 24/7
Graphic: Text above
Count: 7.5/10
Quality: 7/10
Color: White china 
Packing:I bought a brick for the week and I can say this is a perfect example of big buisness. All except for 2 bags were stamped, sealed, and ready for distribution neatly. 8/10
Overall: 7/10. This stuff is better than average and the count is pretty good. I've seen some CRAZY bags out in Pathchogue once so I use that as my 10 when I rate. But yeah if your a amatuer one bag two tops should have you in a nice nod. If your a heroin condisour such as myself then 4 bags should have you nodding out and one will deffinedly give you your fix. For the price (which I won't say, I'm tired of getting messeges fro moderators, no offence love ya guys) it's deffiendly worth it.


*NSFW*: 










Stamp: None (There reffered too as "double seals")
Graphic: none
Count: 4/10
Quality: 8/10
Color: light tan
Packing: These things are pretty neat when you first get em. They look like you got em at kmart or something. If you manage too get em before they get stepped on the packing is done excellent. 9/10
Overall: 7/10. The quanity kills it kinda but the quality really is fantastic. Two bags and I was nodded out! I cant remember that last time that happend. If you get em early in the week before the dealer cuts it the bags sometimes are fat as fuck. I bought a bundle last week when my man came back from Brooklyn and a few of the bags were quite fat. IMO, I'd rather have something like the 24/7's I just posted but these will do the trick two. And if you manage too get a nice bag then I'd say take these over the 24/7's. The quanity just makes my pee pee hurt


----------



## always1unknown

Double sealed bags were pretty frequent this past fall and winter in holyoke, thats all i would get from there and they were always wicked good.  Havent seen them around as much this summer though.  And i know what you mean about hartford its wicked cheap for a bundle there but never really impressive stuff.  I had never seen double sealed in jersey but maybe it was just my area i was in the newark area.


----------



## Georgie25

That pic of the brick above makes me so jealous, no money and no dope for 3 days here.


----------



## slackboxed

I have had nothing but awesome experiences with Patterson dope. Some of it was better than others. My first experience with them was with bags with a pic of michael jackson on them and the words Beat It. Those were definitely some fire. The Gforce bags were fucking dank too. I think there were two different colors purple Gforce and red Gforce. Fucking dankness it was sandy tan powder, very clean shit. 

Go Jersey Diesel!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## jarettscapo

^Thats Pa t erson joe...lol


----------



## aka1338

The heat-sealed plastic around glassines aren't just Philly style, they're standard in Camden and some of your smaller dope districts in Jersey too...though I'm sure a lot of that shit is picked up from Camden wholesale. In my experience, Camden blows Philly out of the water 8 out of 10 times, but like people say, it's all about where you go and who you know. I used to go to Trenton or Newark but 95% of the time I hit up Camden; I wish I saw more people in here regularly rating Camden stuff.
I've been frequenting two sets exclusively for the past couple months, and I've rated them before, but they're new batches, so here you go:

*White House* - white bag, red ink, small picture of the capital building. heat-seal square bag
Quantity: 8/10 for the most-part but occasionally you will run into something sad like a 3/10. But solid usually, really fat.
Quality: 7.5/10 always a safe bet, consistently the best in the area as well as the most legit people I've ever dealt with and a safe area, when you're talking about cruising the blocks and hoping for the best as your other option. They always take care of you.

*Da Source* - blue bag, black ink, no logo. dime bag ziplock around a square bag
Quantity: 7/10 average, sometimes 10-_11_/10. Very rare to find a skimpy one, sometimes you get lucky and will find a double, where it's _filled to the second fold_. They told me they throw one of those in there every few bundles. Other times you'll turn them over and still see some on the back, above the first fold.
Quality: 4.7/10 These used to be your best bet in the area but sadly I think they got a completely new supplier, there's something really off about the feeling. The rush is less intense, and they don't last as long either. I shoot, but my friend who snorts tells me he always gets a speedy/stimulant-like sensation from them, so it's a little shady I guess. Still more than enough to get you off sick and feeling pretty good sometimes, but there's something I can't put my finger on. It's definitely dope, but I'd still beware binging on these and would advise taking it slow and gauging where you're at.

And from Newark but copped in a small town from a reseller:

*Double Monkey* white bag, green ink, scotchtaped rectangle bag, 'traditional' NJ-style
Quantity: 6/10 Ok, but wouldn't write home.
Quality: 3/10 beatass unimpressive stuff, but considering that it's been filtered thru at least one other set of hands, I would chalk that up to him recutting it. I only get anything from him when I can't find a way to Camden. I've seen other people rate them, and I'd trust their rating more than mine, because it's very unlikely that anyone reading this would get anything from the guy I got them from.


----------



## OpiodSlave

Georgie25 said:


> That pic of the brick above makes me so jealous, no money and no dope for 3 days here.



 sorry brooo, what you doing tommorow? lol =p


----------



## Bomboclat

*Reminder to all posters!*

_If you are going to post a picture (which is allowed), please put the in the nsfw tags. Also, this is not a social thread, please remember this. 

For the record, this has been on of the best stamp threads ive seen since i joined! Keep up the good work guys_


----------



## -Guido-

adifferentcity said:


> Stamp: NEXT/green
> Quantity: 6/10
> Quality: 5.5/10
> Overall: I don't like the variation in quantity that comes with these. I have had batches that are fatter than hell but, again, not consistent. That doesn't fare well with me... I suppose they are an okay bet, but if you can snap up something more consistent, do it.



I got NEXT in a blue stamp.  Some are fire and others suck because of the quantity. Some bags are skimp as fuck while others are nice and fat and give a decent rush and high.  There must be different batches going around or something...


----------



## dollabill3131

Has anyone heard of true religion?


Pgh area


----------



## untaMe

POISON pink bags 5/10 consistent as fuck dude has had this stamp for over a year it gets the job done. wish i would've done a bigger shot but i was scared to OD so i did two little ones..


----------



## Bomboclat

Just wondering, if these are so great why are they only a 5/10?


----------



## untaMe

^ I'm just not the type to be ratin bags 9 and 10 and shit unless they got me fallin out or somethin. They arnt above average or anything they are just like solid, decent dope, straight ass count, and i can get em delivered to me anytime. but nothing amazing. maybe a 6/10 actually.


----------



## PureLife

damn lacey bustin out the oldschool two tone gucci's. Were they are this summer? I had gotten two tones but know guccies.


----------



## exit56

some Beat IT stamps with MJ on it last night.  first night in a while I got shit out of newark, and BOY did i miss it.  gave me such a nice rush on almost half the dose ive been doing of bags out of plainfield.  These were definitely legit ass bags, even by newark standards, but it made me think whether or not the shit outta pfield is any good.
Quality: 7.5
Quantity: 6.5

Hopefully getting down on another brick right now..well see how this goes..


----------



## unsui

i envy you east coasters!


----------



## XblindtruthX

Anyone heard of Rainbow color stamp called Mrs. Perfeck?


----------



## skabbo

PureLife said:


> damn lacey bustin out the oldschool two tone gucci's. Were they are this summer? I had gotten two tones but know guccies.



Yeah that pic had me nostalgic too.. The last two-tone Guccis I got in P-town were around April, and they were worth remembering..   Proper fire for like a week straight, then I went to pick up a brick of them and I get handed some bullshit "Ruff Ryder" that wasn't even dope..   Never saw them again after that..
Anyway..

More MYSPACE
Quantity:  5.5/10
Quality:  5/10

Not quite as good as the last MySpace that were around, but still proper - get the job done.  It also came with half a bundle of the POWERHOUSE that I haven't tried yet, but heard is good.  I tried red Powerhouse a while back and it was decent then, for what it's worth..


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Stamp Color: *Green*
Stamp Graphic (if any): *7up bottle*
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: *It was white dope , and  smelled very strongly *
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: *Very nicely made bags*
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): *8 *
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): *8*



Shot up two of them and got a very nice rush and im still feeling it three hours later


----------



## exit56

*Newark*

Cadillac
With the logo above it.
Quality: 6.5-7
Quantity: 6
I been out of the Newark game for a while and its great to be back lol.

These were solid bags, solid dope.  None of those couple tiny bags you sometimes find in a bundle.  Consistent, tasted great, burned a little bit and dripped down my throat for a nice nod.  This post is actually taking way too long to type.  _not quite_ as good as the Beat Its I picked up yesterday but they were still great.  I told a friend about them and he said he's had em before about a month back and loved them, but who knows if its the same shit after a month.

Im def not just overrating these because Im not used to Newark dope, ive still been getting all kinds of stamps from all over.  These were nice and ill be looking for them again if i go back soon.


----------



## jarettscapo

skabbo - if its blue power house - they are effin RIGHT> and its funny that u mention myspace cuz i got em a week ago then i copped my beat its yesterday went to a dunkin to pee and do one and i look in the garbage and tehre was like 5 or more even empty myspace bags in there   that couldnt've been u cud it? lol. prolly not but it was mad funny to see em just chillin in there and it just so happens that u copped some of em. but enjoy that power house - and other homeboy wen u copped those beat its were they realy red or were they purple. ive never in my life seen red ;beat its they have ALWAYS been a consistent purple EVERY TIME and ive copped beat its i wanna say about 30 times no lie. they are back tho and awesome easily a 7/10 - 2 bags shot got me pins and needles all over like a mo effer and i was definately twisted hard    that never happens - (the pins n needles or gettin real twisted offa 2)


----------



## skabbo

jarettscapo said:


> skabbo - if its blue power house - they are effin RIGHT> and its funny that u mention myspace cuz i got em a week ago then i copped my beat its yesterday went to a dunkin to pee and do one and i look in the garbage and tehre was like 5 or more even empty myspace bags in there   that couldnt've been u cud it? lol. prolly not but it was mad funny to see em just chillin in there and it just so happens that u copped some of em. but enjoy that power house - and other homeboy wen u copped those beat its were they realy red or were they purple. ive never in my life seen red ;beat its they have ALWAYS been a consistent purple EVERY TIME and ive copped beat its i wanna say about 30 times no lie. they are back tho and awesome easily a 7/10 - 2 bags shot got me pins and needles all over like a mo effer and i was definately twisted hard    that never happens - (the pins n needles or gettin real twisted offa 2)



Hah, nope, they weren't mine - all mine have been done in the comfort of my living room, but that would've had me laughing too.  Yeah the blue powerhouse were definitely decent too.  

Same here with the Beat It - gotten em probably 15-20 times, and they've always been purple.  It's the 'Michael Jackson' that are usually red (though I've gotten em in green and blue occasionally too, which weren't as good as the red ones)


----------



## elbroski

*X-men stamp*

Anyone got the scoop on X-men's?  Pittsburgh area.  Thanks.


----------



## dollabill3131

XMEN- PURP STAMP

Heard they were avg nothin special


----------



## exit56

jarettscapo said:


> skabbo - if its blue power house - they are effin RIGHT> and its funny that u mention myspace cuz i got em a week ago then i copped my beat its yesterday went to a dunkin to pee and do one and i look in the garbage and tehre was like 5 or more even empty myspace bags in there that couldnt've been u cud it? lol. prolly not but it was mad funny to see em just chillin in there and it just so happens that u copped some of em. but enjoy that power house - and other homeboy wen u copped those beat its were they realy red or were they purple. ive never in my life seen red ;beat its they have ALWAYS been a consistent purple EVERY TIME and ive copped beat its i wanna say about 30 times no lie. they are back tho and awesome easily a 7/10 - 2 bags shot got me pins and needles all over like a mo effer and i was definately twisted hard that never happens - (the pins n needles or gettin real twisted offa 2)





skabbo said:


> Hah, nope, they weren't mine - all mine have been done in the comfort of my living room, but that would've had me laughing too.  Yeah the blue powerhouse were definitely decent too.
> 
> Same here with the Beat It - gotten em probably 15-20 times, and they've always been purple.  It's the 'Michael Jackson' that are usually red (though I've gotten em in green and blue occasionally too, which weren't as good as the red ones)



I just got Red Beat It's and they were bangin.  Just rated them here the other day.  They came out of Newark.  It may have been the same shit as the purple beat its cause i rated them like a 7.5 and was verrry satisfied. but who knows.  i have gotten the purps from this dude before and he usually has the same few stamps for a while.  ive been back a two or three times since and havent gotten any as good yet.

And if that dunkin is the dunkin im thinkin of..which is probably is cause its a pretty decent spot to chill for a minute before you head home..that very well could have been one of my two friends.  They are always stopping in there when theyre sick to hit their bags before they get on the highway cause you know those state troopers know why youre heading west out of newark.


Some 'new' shit, copped outta newark about two hours ago. not my steady connect.
DOA
Logo: Skull and Bones
Quality: 5
Quantity: 4
I was getting some red DOA's with no logo before, not even out of newark so it was definitely different shit, its just funny how you see the same stamps all the time.  these have been around a while for sure.

This was just your average dope.  Bags were average, dope was average.  a few skimped bags though so i had to knock the rating, but the rest were fine.  definitely nothing to keep an eye out for, but no need to avoid.


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Wonderful

color: Purple

graphic: None

quanity: 6

quality: 6.5

other: Def above avg pretty damn good

_________________



stamp name: Crash

color: Red

graphic: None

quanity: 5

quality: 6.5

other: Same exact dope thats in the wonderfuls


______________________


stamp name: Therapy

color: Red

graphic: None

quanity: 6

quality: 8

other: Bangin shit, some of the best shit ive had in a lil bit, i got a different batch of this stamp about a week ago and it wasn't bad, but it was wet or something, literally nothing at all poured out, the whole bag had to be scraped. This batch was 100 times better!

_________________________


stamp name: Most wanted

color: Green

graphic: Yes (i forget what)

quanity: 6

quality: 6

other: Pretty good shit


_________________________

 stamp name: From rags 2 riches

color: Green

graphic: A one dollar bill underneath the writing

quanity: 6

quality: 7

other: Pretty good shit

_________________________

stamp name: Oprah

color: I forget i think it was brown or purple

graphic: Oprah's face

quanity: 4

quality: 2

other: Garbage garbage garbage


----------



## Modnaro

What does every one think of the light blue dr. peppers from pittsburgh area?

I did 3 and feel amazing but i also am like in the middle of a 17 MG 2ci+80 mg dexedrine experience well 6 hours in.. feel great tho and realxed so im assuming they're decent


----------



## Khadijah

exit56 said:


> And if that dunkin is the dunkin im thinkin of..which is probably is cause its a pretty decent spot to chill for a minute before you head home..that very well could have been one of my two friends.  They are always stopping in there when theyre sick to hit their bags before they get on the highway cause you know those state troopers know why youre heading west out of newark.



he is talkin about a D&D in paterson

there is a couple but lol if u was talkin bout the one on 20 jarret that was my usual bootn up D&D favorite.  but theres also that one on madison right off the exit for 80, the one on market st by straight st under the train trestle there next to popeyes, the one up by the falls, the one on broadway by munincipal court, n on river st...there proly a few other ones but thats the off the top of my head. damn i didnt realize how many there was until i thought about it but i bet every single one of those has empty's in their garbage cans in the bathroom...

i cant tell u how many times i have went into that DnD on rt 20 at the intersection of e 33rd and there was emptys and dirty bloody sets in the garbage...nasty, My boy that works there, me and him got to be friends becuz one day i was in there bootn up and then he knock on the door and be like "Paterson police, open up!" I was like fuck then i realize it wasnt really them cuz they would knock down the door and him n his boy was laughin they asses off outside when i come out...So then i stopped bootn up there cuz i realized even tho it wasnt the boys really coming for me , that i was not foolin nobody since even the guy at the counter knew wat was up....

So then that was it, i realized it was stupid to get high before i get out the hood. He told me a few wks ago that there was some guys with base they had copped n the boys was following them they pulled into DnD and ran into the bathroom to flush it and the cops bust down the door and arrest them before the shit could flush all the way down....So the moral of the story yall...Is u think that u slick , runnin into some ghetto bathroom for 10 minutes, like nobody onto you...And really if theres a cop and he sees u go into that shit u beat. they gonna knock on that door and fuck u up when u come out, so try n wait til you get on the highway to get that shot in becuz it aint safe to do it in a place like that. u never kno who is watching u, and a bathroom aint safe just becuz u can lock the door, they kno wat u doing in there, why do u think so many places in the hood dont have public bathrooms becuz ppl be shooting up in there. Just a word of advice from my own experience, take it or leave it....


----------



## Tech User

*Pittsburgh, PA*

Sorry, i havent posted for awhile or havent answered my mail. . .been on a bit of a run again but i am goin to throw up a few that i have ran into in the last week or so!

BET - Teal (Blueish Green Stamp)
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 6/10
thought they were goin to be shitty cause they got them little pieces(actual tiny balls of damp dope, not that peanut stuff )  

PelHam 123 - Red Stamp
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 4/10
gets the job done. incosistent packin. . if they were all decent size they would easily go to a six in quality!

Snoop Dog - Red Stamp
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 5/10
Just ok. Gets the job done.

Star Track - Green Stamp (i think these are spelled wrong too!!. .LoL)
Quantity: 5-6/10
Quality: 5/10
Mixes up really cloudy but is pretty fine dope. didnt think i liked them at first but after a day or too them seemed to be really reliable. . some are fat

Hot Sauce - Red with Chilli Pepper (Finally copped these today. . LoL)
Quantity: 4-5/10
Quality: 6/10
seems good so far as reported many times on here!  Mixes up nice and dark with just a few and a nice rush with some legs on it





***Everyone in the Burg, make sure you or your connects got a plan for later this week. . The G-20 is goin to be closing different roads for small intervals (i know 60/279s from the airport to the city will be shuttin down in 15-20 minute time intervals) and at different times other roads will be closing like this to let these bastards drive with their escorts safely and unharmed to their hotels. Plus they are closin a 6 by 3 block section of downtown (i dout anyone copps there, but certain bridges will be closed too) just wanted to mention this so when they begin to arrive on Wednesday you guys aint shocked about the traffic!


PEACE!!!
The Tech User


----------



## Tech User

a couple more from this week!


Departure - Blue Stamp
Quantity - 7-8/10
Quality - 7/10
these are fine bags. had them a few weeks back. .  packed deep with some when flicked they are a solid, thick half maybe 2/3 of the bottom


X-Men - Purple Stamp (faded to hell)
Quantity: 3-4/10
Quality:  4/10
grabbed a couple Bricks of the Departures and a bun of these and a bun of Adoration were thrown in the middle of one of em. i figured somethin was fishy when i talked to my dude on the way up and changed what i wanted from 1 brick to 2 and he said let me call you back in 5. . so he probably ran up the road and grabbed whatever he could to fill out my order!
i only did a 2 bag shot for a maintenance dose halfway threw the day. nothin special, felt it a bit, but wasnt expectin much. 
oh yeah! i thought these just had an X in a circle cause i only looked at the top one till i passed 8 off to someone and he said they were X-Men, after close inspection i could see the word MEN undernieth in bold letters 


Adoration - Red Stamp
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 6/10
better than average. . Had them a couple weeks back and i would get them again


pEACE!!!


----------



## unsui

anybody heard of Deep Blue? apparently they're some good shit, but just was wondering if anybody has copped em yet?


----------



## Tech User

Also: 

Black and Gold Hearts- No Stamp different designed hearts all over the bag(front and back) (looks like wrappin paper, but is a properly made dope bag) 
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 7/10
these are better than the last time they went through. but not as good as the original batch. before they had a strange smell when mixed up (this past spring/late winter) and mixed almost black. . seems like they are cut better, but a little more this time

Stars (No Stamp) like the Black and Golds. Just stars from front to back and top to bottom in red and Blue
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 6/10
better than average junk. they are better then the last batch of them . when they first hit the spot they were an easy 8/10 then slowly but surely worked their way to a 5 in quality(to a very very sandy product). now they are somewhere in the middle and the size of them is great. . i am always happy when i cop these and have nuttin to complain about

peace and be safe this week


----------



## Tech User

Modnaro said:


> What does every one think of the light blue dr. peppers from pittsburgh area?




been wonderin the same. my number 2 guy has these and he usually dont have any garbage, but seen a few bad reports on the other ones (Red , i think) so i dont know. . i might have to just take a stab at em if noone has tried them. i dont wanna miss out on some fire . . LoL. . i didnt realize there were blue and red ones around! my boy probably thinks im a dick if they are decent, cause he txted me when they came in a few days maybe a week ago, and i totally said, "i heard they were crap". . .haha. . . its funny cause i thought it was wierd that he would send me that txt and after i had read that the Dr Peppers were garbage i thought why would he be advertisin them if they suck. he never advertises names like that. .i always got to ask, "what you got?" . im goin to have to call him and see if they are  red or blue!


----------



## Tech User

OH Yeah! almost forgot the A+ were back for a few days

A+  Red Stamp
Quantity: 9/10
Quality: 8/10
bigger than normal size actual bag itself.(not flimsy tho)
these are great, dont know if is just the size or the D. . but shit had me off my rocker for 2 straight days off of what i normally consume in one. . .Actually nodded with my face in a book and burned myself a few times with my cigarettes them days. . and i dont usually ever nodd out like that. unless im layin down i rarely totally nodd out!! . . oh god and i hate it. . its been this way for seven years tho. . LoL. . I just sit there and watch my girl fallin asleep with cigarettes and in the car and just think back to when i could get a nodd like that


----------



## Tech User

more from Pittsburgh in the last week! had to get up and get my scrapes out. . .LoL


Hang Over (Green Stamp)
Quantity: 5-6/10
Quality: 6/10
Same as the green Star Tracks that are goin around just with less cut in them
decent buy, would def purchase again


peace and be safe


----------



## Xankrys

Tech User said:


> more from Pittsburgh in the last week! had to get up and get my scrapes out. . .LoL
> 
> 
> Hang Over (Green Stamp)
> Quantity: 5-6/10
> Quality: 6/10
> Same as the green Star Tracks that are goin around just with less cut in them
> decent buy, would def purchase again
> 
> 
> peace and be safe



These were really pukey when I had them last week. 

Greater Pittsburgh area (although a goodish bit outside the city)

pink bags (no stamp, just a solid reddish-pink bag). 
Quantity 7-8/10
Quality 8.5/10

I'd been clean for a week after a 2 bag a day habit, railed one bag, and was nodding out hard, and puking my guts up. Railed half one today, and I'm feeling smacked out, but not puking, and not nodding hard-had to go to class, and i've got all the good bits of being smacked out and just the faintest bit of nausea.


----------



## Modnaro

I mean the doctor peppers are def deceent... getting a needle and 2-3 more tonight and confirimg but last night... at like 8 pm I did 90ish mgs of Dexedrine,,, and then at 1230 i ate 20 mgs of 2CI... basically that means i'd be up and pretty much tweaking all night and wouldnt be getting chill until fuck... 10 AM-12 PM... But I sniffed  4 of the Dr. Peppers at about 5:30 and I felt a HUGE lift in mood... relaxed as fuck... pupil size went down... and I layed in bed chilled ou tand nodding from then til 7 when I fell asleep.. And not to mention the night before I had a whole 8 mg suboxone... They have to be pretty damn good just based on the fact that I was chilling at 530 am when on most nights with just Dexamphetamine alone im not any where close to "chilll" until like the late next morning, early afternoon...


----------



## yo_bot

ALWAYS GOOD
size-6, fat, nice fo sho
quality-7.5 almost fire,  oh so good
packing-7 qide bags to fit the wider stamp, nice and neat

yall won't believe this, i'm done getting high, throwing issues away and stuff and i throw the fucking bundle in the TOILET!!!

luckily i act fast and grab my floating dope. it was in clean water and didn' get too wet. what a buzz kill, i'll do the dried remaining bags in the morning.


----------



## Bomboclat

yo, tech user and everyone else in this thread
you dont have to keep posting posts, you can just edit out your original post.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

*Pittsburgh*
A+
Quality: 6/10 (Not as good as the original A+)
Quantity: 7/10, nice count 
Packing: 7/10, stamp is nice and not faded, nicely sealed

G.I Joe Rise Of Cobra
Stamp: "G.I Joe" in large print then in little print underneath "Rise of Cobra"
Quality: 5/10, Not shitty but not as good as what have been going around the burgh
Count: 6/10, Nice count not what i would call "FAT" though
Packing: 5/10, stamp is kinda faded on some bags and not really centered to well, tape job isnt that good either


----------



## XblindtruthX

yo so no one has heard of Mr Perfect?
Muilti color Red Purple Blue


----------



## aka1338

Isn't posting a specific location where people do drugs almost as bad as posting a specific location where people buy drugs? No disrespect to anyone, just a thought. You never know who's reading this thread...this _rating_ thread .

Camden NJ:
*Joker* - white square bag inside dime ziplock, red ink, no logo
Quantity: 3 very small, 5 at the best in the largest bags
Quality: 3 just not too good. they're partly real, but i'm gonna assume there's a lot of other crap in there because it doesn't dissolve all the way. good to get off sick, not much else at all.
If you run into this stamp in Philly, it's likely to be much better. Same as Cricket and a few other stamps that are dual-city around the bridge. 

I'm just gonna stick with *White House*, it's still the best in the area and there's no reason to even search anything else out like I tried to on a whim with that Joker


----------



## Jimbo Jones

Paterson:

Stamp: MOST WANTED
Color: Black (not green like the one previously stated)

THIS IS NOT GOOD!!! I don't know what's inside the bags but it's not what you're looking for. I suspect it's a crushed up pill or something else I don't know. Buying this is like throwing your money down the toilet.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Jimbo Jones said:


> Paterson:
> 
> Stamp: MOST WANTED
> Color: Black (not green like the one previously stated)
> 
> THIS IS NOT GOOD!!! I don't know what's inside the bags but it's not what you're looking for. I suspect it's a crushed up pill or something else I don't know. Buying this is like throwing your money down the toilet.



Weird.  Can you describe the color and consistency of the powder?  What were the effects like?


----------



## teethmarks

*who wants a banger in the mouth*

any word on these BANGER bags out of ptown?

my guy has had them for a hot minute but i have only done them while on subs.

wondering if anyone else brushed up against these.


----------



## fastestsloth

Hey, was wonderin if anyone's tried "cheetah" outta Newark?


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

Brooklyn's Finest from Bed-Stuy in Brooklyn
Packaging: neat, not the flimsy bags and the stamp is grey.
Quantity: 6
Quality: 6.5 good, definitely satisfying, but I've had these a few times and it goes up and down a bit.
I remember getting Most Wanted bags a long time ago.  I don't remember much about them but they were legit and not some crushed up pill or something.


----------



## deeSUHAL

on cheetah--i tried that chettah from p-town it's really not that good . i think it might have been garbage .i dunno it was a while ago. 

on banger--damn that what im trying to see too if that banger is any good. i dunno if i should cop it or not.


----------



## Oxymorphone

Skull and bones stamp in NY was the first real stuff I've tried so I can't really rate it, but damn it was good, I'm sure any heroin would be though.


----------



## exit56

*Newark*

just got some of those Cheetah bags out of newy actually
they are just average shit, nothing bad or good. i wouldnt try and get them if you can get other shit, unless you really are skeptical about the other shit, cause these are decent, they def do the job
Quality: 5
Quantity: 5

We got an odd amount so the looseys were a different stamp, but i actually got a few of these earlier in the day too but they were from a friend, but from the same guy.
GO AHEAD
Spider web logo
Quality: 4
Quantity: 4
These sucked a little bit. its pretty average shit but theyre pretty small

anyone else get those cheetahs?


----------



## Jimbo Jones

in response to brokendownpalace:

It was very white. It kinda seemed like shitty coke, but it was not thick like coke. after doing three bags I felt something. A little light headed and maybe a little energy but it definitely was not dope, not even weak dope.


----------



## deeSUHAL

i ended up getting that banger 

Name: banger
Color: blue
Graphic: none , just the lettering
Quality: 5-6
Quantity: 4
Notes: it's tan/besiege dope and kinda sticky ... it sticks to the bag .


----------



## fastestsloth

Just heard about First Lady bein around now. Was wonderin if I should go for it? I tried that Cheetah and wasn't anything special. Just basically did it's job. No real rush at all, just not sick.  BTW, comin from Newark.


----------



## unsui

anybody heard of Red "Time Bombs" 
with a picture of a bomb on it?


----------



## Trey

TIME BOMB
blue bag, RED stamp
graphic: old school bomberman type bomb with a lit fuse
color: Beige, mixed up nice and dark.. 
count: 3/10 -- kinda  low
quality: 7/10 -- very good
overall: Definitely better than average stuff. I was very happy, little pissed about the count. but it was worth it, three had a nice rush and the high actually lasted longer than an hour
scoop 'em if you see 'em.
we need more red stamps around here.


----------



## Oxymorphone

My guy says he has bags stamped with SUGAR, anyone in NY/NJ seen this?

I was really confused over the phone because this street dealer ripped me off at 3am this morning and literally gave me a bag with artificial sweetener in it so he had to clarify, lol.


----------



## adifferentcity

just moverd out to Washington state a few days ago... blarrrr  =( sick
everything out here is yucky and its tar, except for this crap called "gunpowder", and most of the tar is better than that junk.
Thanks god for big juicy batch of presidents day before i left.

Stamp: Cheetah
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 5/10
These are okay I guess.


----------



## adifferentcity

lacey k said:


> that was some quality diesel if i remember right



I havent seen the multicolor gucci's in a fat one =) thats some ish


----------



## Oxymorphone

So what's going around in New York these days? I'm going to pick up some SUGAR later and will report back but I'm new to dope so I don't know...


----------



## unsui

RED TIME BOMBS
quantity: 3/10 (very little powder in each bag)
quality: 5/10
overall: was kind of dissapointed, i didn't think the quality was as good as Trey says it is. this was basically my first shots of dope in 6 months, however i have been on suboxone at 2mg and my last suboxone dose before the shot was around 20 hours ago. shot 2 bags at first with no immediate rush of any sort, then shot 2 more about 15 min later with no rush. i am feeling damn good though i must say! not bad, but not super good or anything as in reference to the quality.


----------



## fastestsloth

Once again, I was seein if anyone has tried *First Lady* outta Newark in the past couple days? I've looked at past posts on here and seen the name, but they all seem like they were a while ago. Wanted to know what this batch might be like.


----------



## Virgil

Pittsburgh in the last two months looks like this ~

Next
Arrow
Quantity - 5
Quality  - 5
very average for da' Burgh

First Lady
naked lady spreadin' em
Quantity - 5
Quality - 5.5
swim said these are decent

Coca Cola
Quantity - 5
Quality - 5.5
swim said the size and texture are identical to the First Lady and probably comes from the same source

Dr. Pepper
Quantity - 4
Quality - 5.5
OK

Wonderful
swim forgets color and logo
Quantity - 6
Quality - 6
better than average

President
blue bag
Quantity - 8
Quality - 7

Murder Inc.
pink bag
Quantity - 8
Quality - 7

Myspace
computer
Quantity - 7
Quality - 7

Swim said the above three are very good and not for amateurs or weekend warriors.  Be careful with these!!  Swim says these would be 8 in quality if wasn't for the murky sandlike cut.

Murda ??? 2010  (couldn't tell what it said due to smear on every one, possibly RAP?)
dark pink bag
Quantity - 7
Quality - 8
Swim thinks the source for the sandy 3 above learned how to cut it better because it was all water soluble.

Oh yeah forgot about this one ~
Sour Power
Quantity - 6
Quality - 0
beater that is very official looking


----------



## Bomboclat

Virgil said:


> I just learned that Swim means someone who isn't me.  I will use it alot in this thread.



Please dont. SWIM doesnt help you legally at all and it gets quite annoying. 
You're not really fooling anyone, so theres no real reason to use it.


----------



## jake99

Anyone seen Scorpion or Rags 2 riches bags in Ac area ?  How about Louis Vuitton ?    And from camden was Thrillas, they were average........but the louis vuitton were fire ........scorpion were little better than average , havent tried rags 2 riches yet , but will soon


----------



## fastestsloth

My boy just told me he's got Gorilla now. Anyone gotten it recently? Once again, Newark? I've read both good and bad news on here about it. Was wonderin if anyone's gotten this batch?


----------



## Oxymorphone

Just picked up 10 of these 

Picked up in New York

TSUNAMI
it has the quicksilver clothing logo
Quality: 6
Quantity:5 

I'm loving it right now, hits the spot and makes me forget about being ripped off twice the other day, I'm glad I now have a reliable hookup.


----------



## deeSUHAL

sour diesel 
color: green
graphic: none just lettering
stamp: sour diesel
Quantity: 9/10
Quality:9/10
this shit was poppin from august 20th-ish.. then went away around september 7 and came back 3-4 days later and was popin till about last friday the 18th.. All my dudes had it all day and it was lovely... but hopefully it comes back
if you see this stamp get it! it's straight fire!!!!!!!!!  this is from p-town

Also copped rider, but not from my usual spot... actually my first time not copping from the same blocks i always do. but any ways here's, my report.

color: red
stamp: rider
graphic: none just very small lettering
Quantity: 3/10
Quality:5/10
note: seemed like the same exact dope as banger  but repackaged.. different bags though...


----------



## Virgil

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Please dont. SWIM doesnt help you legally at all and it gets quite annoying.
> You're not really fooling anyone, so theres no real reason to use it at all.



Swim agrees, it will stop.


----------



## JerZfirE

Ive been out the game for a little over a month, but I got these in Newark..

STAMP: SHOWTIME

GRAPHIC: Showtime(tv channel) logo

COUNT: 6/10

QUALITY:6/10

Shit didnt seem too bad. I havent used in a little while,

but I think it was a solid 6.


I had those CHEETAH bags today.

SHOWTIMEs were definitely better imo.


----------



## dollabill3131

wHATS BEEN GOON IN piTTSBURGH?


----------



## XblindtruthX

Anyone have these Purple/Pink - Michael Jackson.
Same as the red and the green ones.
Michael jackson spelled out with same image.

Count looks pretty good.
and my homegirl seemed pretty tossed off it.

I am about to do it.
Will post later.

Edit to original Post.

Purple / Pink - Michael Jackson
Quality - 7/8 - Definitely the best MJ bags around.
Quantity - 6 - Size is not bad. For the Amount that was there and the hit I got.

Liquid was so dark could barely see the red in the pin when I pulled in.


----------



## fastestsloth

Just picked up Mercedes Benz
Blue Benz symbol and written Mercedes Benz on it.
Local:Newark
Quantity:4-5(Bags aren't too consistent)
Quality:5-6
Had Cheetahs before these. 
Mercedes Benz is better.


----------



## exit56

Just want to make a point..

especially if you dont post in here a lot, show your location, or dont have an obvious name like JerZfirE..

write where you are coppin your shit (city only!) because I notice people forget to sometimes, and it totally defeats the purpose of this thread if you're in southeast asia getting pure shit on the reg or up in bumblefuck AK probably blowing straight diphenhydramine


----------



## Bell Ringer

exit56 said:


> Just want to make a point..
> 
> especially if you dont post in here a lot, show your location, or dont have an obvious name like JerZfirE..
> 
> write where you are coppin your shit because I notice people forget to sometimes, and it totally defeats the purpose of this thread if you're in southeast asia getting pure shit on the reg or up in bumblefuck AK probably blowing straight diphenhydramine



I noticed that as well, and could not agree more.


----------



## Bomboclat

exit56 said:


> Just want to make a point..
> 
> especially if you dont post in here a lot, show your location, or dont have an obvious name like JerZfirE..
> 
> write where you are coppin your shit because I notice people forget to sometimes, and it totally defeats the purpose of this thread if you're in southeast asia getting pure shit on the reg or up in bumblefuck AK probably blowing straight diphenhydramine



_**but please do not post exact location!**_


----------



## Pie7775

town - ptown nj
Stamp name: sour diesel
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic (if any): text of the words 'sour diesel
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: dark grey
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10 Better than average but nothing to go crazy about
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 8/10
other comments - I rarely nod from dope regardless of quality but this had my nodding crazy. My friends were nodding even more.


----------



## djatm

I've been away for awhile and now that I am back, I am very disappointed in Philadelphia's dope.

All I could find was

Stamp: Thriller (Picture of Mj dancing)
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 7/10

*Please dont post prices. I suggest you read the rules before you get a warning or infraction* -thizzer

That's unbeatable...so far


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

we are not here to help you get drugs 
Please read the thread rules or you will be given an infraction -thizzer


----------



## exit56

i probably wont be posting on here for a while..

i hope you all find the hottest fire in town and nod your brains out.
be safe.

this is a great thread, so follow the rules!


----------



## unsui

where are you going? stop using or what?


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*new from the burgh...*



dollabill3131 said:


> wHATS BEEN GOON IN piTTSBURGH?



whats up yall new to bluelight from the burgh, theres been some fire around where i cop, mckeesport...                                                                       

SECTION 8No picture 
Quality-8/10
Quanity-9/10
Neatness-7/10

    Super nice rush, mixes up like BLACK coffee, Im talkin no creamer, lol...the best bags I have done around here in at least 6 months...and the connect is always on point


LIMIT CONTROLNo picture

Quality-7/10
Quanity-8/10
Neatness-7/10

     I think its close to the same thing as the SECTION 8s but new stamp, same connect, same good rush, but alittle smaller bags, will be grabbin these till they run out, scoopem up if you can


DEPARTUREno picture

Quality-7/10
Quanity-7/10
Neatness-6/10

     Another nice bag that was around alittle bit ago, good dope, would pick it up again...


well my dope boi just called gotta run...stay safe, but stay high all...i will keep pittsburghers posted[/COLOR]


----------



## DopeKnight

JERSEY!!!!!!
I Use My Nose. Needles Are Fucking Retarded 

GI Joe - Green Stamp
Quality - 7.5
Quantity - 7
This was pretty good, I got 5 of them tonight and felt good off 2. (every day user)
General - Blue stamp
Quality - 7
Quantity - 7
Hot Sauce - Red Stamp
Quality - 5
Quantity - 4.5
I hate this.
Gucci - Green Stamp
Quality - 7
Quantity - 8
Frank Lucas - Blue stamp
Quality - 8.5
Quantity - 8 
This was FIRE!
TakeOver - Red stamp
Quality - 7
Quantity - 7
Rush - Red stamp
Quality - 7
Quantity - 6
Mean Turbulence - Green stamp
Quality - 7
Quantity - 6.5
4 Horsemen - Green stamp
Quality - 8.5
Quantity - 8
Amazing Dope!
DOA - Green stamp
Quality - 5.5
Quantity - 6
Beat It - Red
Quality - Dont Remember?
Quantity - Dont Remember?
Lion - Black or Dark Blue Writting
Quality - 8.5
Quantity - 7.5
Really good dope
Energizer - Green stamp
Quality - 6
Quantity - 7
Batman - Red stamp
Quality - 7.5
Quantity - 8
one of my favs
Under the Influence - Red stamp
Quality - 5
Quantity - 6 (some bags were big and some were small)
Wonderful - Purple Stamp
Quality - 6.5
Quantity - 7.5
Big ten - red i think
Quality - ??
Quantity - ??
i dont remember but i know ive had it
Exxon - Green stamp
Quality - 7
Quantity - 7
i really liked this dope, very good most of the time
Time is money - Blue stamp
Quality - 7
Quantity - 7.5
Outstanding - Red stamp
Quality - 7.5
Quantity - 8


----------



## exit56

unsui said:


> where are you going? stop using or what?



Yeah, trying to stop. Definitely stopping for a bit, but ill be back around for sure. im still young and reckless, so ive got time to live it up. i need to be responsible and take a break though. im not trying to be a junkie my whole life. shit..i guess ill always be a junkie..but i dont wanna be using my whole life so its gotta be on and off every so often, and ive made the decision, so it stands.


----------



## Oxymorphone

^ that's quite a list dopeknight, over what time period did you get those you listed?


----------



## unsui

good to hear exit...and good luck.

i change my rating on the Red Time Bombs.
quality = 4/10
quantity = 2/10
color: white/beige


----------



## JimLovesOxies

Wilmington NC
KILLZONE - red stamp, white bag
packaging was decent 6/10 
7/10 for the quantity 
7/10 for the quality.
not bad, inconsistant stamp, wish I had some now damnit


----------



## Trey

Finally got up to philly
The guy said he'd be bringing me MJ's but came back with:
*New York*
Graphic: Statue of Liberty
Quantity: 7/10 A lot more than I'm used to
Quality: 7/10 -- Great dope
Color/Consistency: Tan, beige // Flaky tan powder, fresh; fell right out. minimal scraping necessary. 
Neatness: 10/10 very neat, in the double sealed wraps instead of zips, crisp and clean, very fresh
Overall: 6.5/10 Amazing dope compared to what I get around my town.. Very pleased. One and a half had me going and the rest of the second one had me noddin' .....still  :D
Comments: Go Philly!

Anyone else have these, I'd like to see how my rating compares...


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME: GROOPY LOVE

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 3

QUALITY: 2

OTHER: COMPLETE GARBAGE! SHIT IS LIKE DISINEGRATING OR SOMETHING IN THE BAG, ITS REALLY BAD SHIT, I GUESS IF YA DO ENUFF IT CAN GET YA OFF E, BUT IT SURE AS HELL AINT DOING ANY BETTER THAN THAT!

_________________________________________________

STAMP NAME: MOST WANTED

COLOR: BLUE

GRAPHIC: YES (I DONT REMEMBER WHAT)

QUANITY: 4

QUALITY: 7

OTHER: REALLY GOOD SHIT,  I WOULD'VE GAVE IT AN EIGHT BUT DOESN'T SEEM TO LAST AS LONG AS IT MAYBE SHOULD.

___________________________________________________



Has any1 had Cadillac out of Newark? My boy didn't say wat color the stamp was...

Also, I may be visiting some fam out in North and South Carolina in a few weeks, I wondering is there any decent shit out there, Ima bring my own, I just more less curious!


----------



## yo_bot

ALWAYS GOOD
good shit for sure, wider bags, fat sacks too. 7.5

7UP
good shit again, the graphic is 7UP a soda bottle 7.0

JOHN DILLINGER
more good shit, graphic is an olde timey looking guy with a cigarette  7.0


----------



## exit56

addictanon said:


> Has any1 had Cadillac out of Newark? My boy didn't say wat color the stamp was...




Yeah i had them, red, they were nice actually. really nice. i think i rated them a 6.5-7


----------



## DopeKnight

Oxymorphone said:


> ^ that's quite a list dopeknight, over what time period did you get those you listed?




This is every kind ive ever had, i started like a little before this summer.


----------



## fastestsloth

Need to know some info on some names available in Newark. . .
*Tiffany*?
M5?
Enterprize?
Please get back to me ASAP.
Or Westside?
Need to make a decision real soon.
Any info would be appreciated, thanks.
Please, I really need to know the stats of these by like tomorrow.
Callin all Newark coppers. 
Thanks


----------



## Oxymorphone

From New Jersey:

POWER
HOUSE
Quality: 3.5
Quantity: 3
Price: 8.5

Got a bundle of this stuff for a great price. It's not the best quality and the bags are light, but it's hard to beat for the price.  I'll just do more off it to make up for what it lacks.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ yo, you can edit your post if you need to, but please do not post the same thing within a few posts of each other


----------



## cookitcutitbagit

STATE EMERGENCY red stamp no graphic
Quality-7/10
Quanity-6.5/10
Neatness-7/10

in brick city


----------



## Tech User

Pittsburgh


Cock Diesel - green stamp
picture - a cock (rooster not a penis)
quantity: 5-7/10
quality: 6/10
packing is messy as hell, some aint stamped
big floppy bag (was suprised with the d init)
a lil better than the GI JOE rise of cobra in red


Dr Pepper - light blue stamp
Quantity: 3-6/10 
Quality: 7/10
could be the best shizzle around if they were all packed nice


----------



## deeSUHAL

*stamp:* stop snitching
*Color: *red
*Graphic:* red stop sign with the words snitching written under it
*Quality: *- 9 - better than the recen green colored "sour diesel"
*Quantity:* - 7 - def. on the larger side, and some are huge
*Notes:*- Tan colored dope , very dark. 1-2 bags will get you noddin hard!

*stamp:Michael Jackson
Color: Rainbow
Graphic: Picture of Michael Jackson with Michael jackson written underneath.
Quality: - 7.5 - Petty damn good.
Quantity: - 6.5 - A little bit better than average
Notes:- Good diesel i think it almost, if not the same as the Rainbow Colored beat it bags. This is pretty much fire!

stamp: Beat It
Color: Rainbow
Graphic: Picture of Michael Jackson with Beat Itwritten underneath.
Quality: - 7.5 - Petty damn good.
Quantity: - 6.5 - A little bit better than average
Notes:- Good diesel i think it is almost, if not the same as the Rainbow Colored Michael jackson bags. This is pretty much fire!


stamp:Power House
Color: Purple
Graphic: Just the words power house in very large letters written on it
Quality: - 6.5- Petty damn good.
Quantity: - 5 average size bags 
Notes:-  Good diesel very similiar to  MJ and beat it . this is def worth it . if you see it get it !*


----------



## slackboxed

Oxymorphone said:


> From New Jersey:
> 
> POWER
> HOUSE
> Quality: 3.5
> Quantity: 3
> Price: 8.5
> 
> Got a bundle of this stuff for a great price. It's not the best quality and the bags are light, but it's hard to beat for the price.  I'll just do more off it to make up for what it lacks.




Hells yes son. I got a brick of blue Power House stamps and it was some fire. They are indeed lightly packed bags but they pack a smack that's for sure. I wonder if your purple is the same as my blue. Mine came from Jersey too. I'd rate


----------



## unsui

his rating sucked, so it's probably not the same as your blues...


----------



## DopeKnight

Just had a bun of Frank Lucas again... GREAT DOPE


----------



## Xankrys

Another bun of those pink unmarked ones. just plain reddish-pink bags with no markings on them at all.

I have no clue how much of this is around, but while it is, GET IT. It's great fucking dope. It's south of pittsburgh in PA but more than likely came from the city,('m not about to ask the guy where he gets it from, he's a shady ass motherfucker.)


----------



## 802Fire

POWER HOUSE

these bags were a lil' small but tasted good but it's only like my 3rd time doin dope. Tolerance to oxy is about 120-160 to get me noddin good, usually closer to 160mg lol...one bag got me feelin about what an 80 would do...


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

High Class
Picture of a bro in a top hat
Quantity: 2
Quality: 4

Eh...it looks like it is cut with sand. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## Tech User

Pittsburgh
(monday morning)

coca cola - (green stamp)
Quantity: 4-6/10
Quality: 6/10
dont know if this is the same batch. . they seem packed a lil nicer than before

PelHam 123  (red stamp)
not big
quality is a lil below average

Cock Diesel (green stamp with a rooster)
rated above average for quality and quantity
decent d!

Gi Joe - rise of cobra (red stamp)
big flimsy bags
slightly less potent  and smaller than the Cock Diesel


i cop early in the morn and this is what was available this morn. i got the green coca colas which i was happy with. and even happier when it seems like a new batch. . . did ya/ll have these in Jer-Z? im just curious cause we are usually a week or so behind (except for sum occurances when the shit comes from somewhere else - Philly , NYC. . . detroit then bagged here) 



i want them sour diesel (do they still got a pot leaf on them - like 5-6 years ago?)
they were "fire". . . back then. . . its great to see that that crew still is releasin the good shizzle


----------



## DopeKnight

jersey. i got 2 different  buns today, one was that purple stamp called wonderful, the other was a green one called Exxon with  a tiger on it. i couldnt believe it but Exxon shitted on wonderful. i just didnt expect that from the looks of the stamps and the ppl i got it from


----------



## DopeKnight

ive been adding to this list as i discovered new stamps so if u guys want ill keep updating it



DopeKnight said:


> JERSEY!!!!!!
> I Use My Nose. Needles Are Fucking Retarded
> 
> GI Joe - Green Stamp
> Quality - 7.5
> Quantity - 7
> This was pretty good, I got 5 of them tonight and felt good off 2. (every day user)
> General - Blue stamp
> Quality - 7
> Quantity - 7
> Hot Sauce - Red Stamp
> Quality - 5
> Quantity - 4.5
> I hate this.
> Gucci - Green Stamp
> Quality - 7
> Quantity - 8
> Frank Lucas - Blue stamp
> Quality - 8.5
> Quantity - 8
> This was FIRE!
> TakeOver - Red stamp
> Quality - 7
> Quantity - 7
> Rush - Red stamp
> Quality - 7
> Quantity - 6
> Mean Turbulence - Green stamp
> Quality - 7
> Quantity - 6.5
> 4 Horsemen - Green stamp
> Quality - 8.5
> Quantity - 8
> Amazing Dope!
> DOA - Green stamp
> Quality - 5.5
> Quantity - 6
> Beat It - Red
> Quality - Dont Remember?
> Quantity - Dont Remember?
> Lion - Black or Dark Blue Writting
> Quality - 8.5
> Quantity - 7.5
> Really good dope
> Energizer - Green stamp
> Quality - 6
> Quantity - 7
> Batman - Red stamp
> Quality - 7.5
> Quantity - 8
> one of my favs
> Under the Influence - Red stamp
> Quality - 5
> Quantity - 6 (some bags were big and some were small)
> Wonderful - Purple Stamp
> Quality - 6.5
> Quantity - 7.5
> Big ten - red i think
> Quality - ??
> Quantity - ??
> i dont remember but i know ive had it
> Exxon - Green stamp
> Quality - 7
> Quantity - 7
> i really liked this dope, very good most of the time


----------



## NODstradamus

Tech User said:


> Pittsburgh
> 
> i want them sour diesel (do they still got a pot leaf on them - like 5-6 years ago?)
> they were "fire". . . back then. . . its great to see that that crew still is releasin the good shizzle



Sour Diesels were fiyahh back in the day...  Used to get them, Fuck the Worlds, etc, etc...  I swear dope was better back in the day, but I guess I attribute it to my neophyte stage of doing dope..  Even though I had been doing dope for like 3 yrs before they came out..  I think that would be an interesting debate, if dope was better back in the day, or if it was bc you were a newbie..  I got the Coca Colas as well, I guess they are fair, my tolerance is so high I really cant get a feel for anything.  Also, if you can get ones called Ice Attacks, they are real fire..  They look shitty as hell, almost home made.. but they are for real da bomb.


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

WATCHMEN
Quantity- 10 (Last fold was 3/4 full, unprecedented)
Quality- 9 (1 bag works, maybe because of size though, still that makes for quality)
These were around in early July in Jersey

ORIGINAL
Quantity- 7
Quality- 0
Shit is fake, looks gray. Avoid it.


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: State emergency

color: Red

graphic: None

quanity: 6.5

quality: 7

other: pretty good shit, good legs and all


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*new in the port*



Xankrys said:


> Another bun of those pink unmarked ones. just plain reddish-pink bags with no markings on them at all.
> 
> I have no clue how much of this is around, but while it is, GET IT. It's great fucking dope. It's south of pittsburgh in PA but more than likely came from the city,('m not about to ask the guy where he gets it from, he's a shady ass motherfucker.)



Hey where south of pittsburgh?? I cop mostly in mckeesport close to there?

But anyway my man in the port got something new worth coppin... 

ADORATION red stamp no graphic (sorry no color postin from my blackberry, can't figure out how to get color on the mobile sight)
Quality-7/10 
Quanity-6.5/10 
Neatness-5/10 
Very nice, from the same connect as usual, if you see them gettem they're worth it, they were around a few months ago and the new ones blow the old out of the water...stay high and stay safe!! Oh ya and has anyone tried to but needles anywhere in the burgh since they changed the law cause everywhere I've tried they say they don't have the prices yet!! Its pissin me off!


----------



## dollabill3131

Did u lke coca cola better then cockdisel?


----------



## NODstradamus

pittsburghs_finest said:


> Oh ya and has anyone tried to but needles anywhere in the burgh since they changed the law cause everywhere I've tried they say they don't have the prices yet!! Its pissin me off!



When did they change the law? I didn't know that, I just head to the exchange on Wed/Sun.  But being able to buy them in a store would be great.


----------



## Tech User

dollabill3131 said:


> Did u lke coca cola better then cockdisel?





damn you got me on that one!
i cant say. . . if the coca colas were packed like the cock diesels then yes. BUT; coca colas keep you off empty for a really long time. . .tough descision

Hahah! oh yeah and an above poster mentioned those "fuck the worlds". . really good back in the day, both of em! the blue ones with Calvin takin a piss and the red ones with a dude standin there with a rifle but, them freakin sour diesels, i too, had been usin for several years and when them hit the N.S. i was sooooo happy. . .luckily it was at a time when i was coppin bricks too (yall know how that comes and goes. . right now im lucky to grab a bun a day unless i round up money, but i like coppin early so im usually rollin solo. . 8))




Pittsburgh
(wednesday Mornin)

First Lady - Purple Stamp
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 6/10
better than average good clean dope. . i might stick with these for a lil if i can


----------



## Tech User

NODstradamus said:


> When did they change the law? I didn't know that, I just head to the exchange on Wed/Sun.  But being able to buy them in a store would be great.




yeah the law has changed so you dont need a perscription any more. . dont know when it goes into effect though. . 

i used to always hit up the exchange on sunday. . . havent went in awhile. . my case worker was cool as hell, she would give me a box of boxes to give out in my hometown that i lived back then, cause we didnt have nuttin like that



also just got a call
Pittsburgh
(Wednesday Morn)
these have been reviewed before, just thought id throw them up here cause they are still around and they are decent 

Dr pepper - blue stamp
quantity: 3-6/10
quality: 6/10


----------



## Bell Ringer

*I think blue is maybe the most common color/is philly's rep. overrated?*



lacey k said:


> Yo is it jus me or is there a blue stamp takeover all over ptown lately...U never see blue stamps too much on the regular but since FRIDAY there has been hellboy, the blueprint 3, true blood, jackson 5ive and chinese dope all in the past week and thas only the ones i kno of... Thats alot of blue stamps 2 add to tha colection....lol blue stamp click shuttn it down....
> 
> anyways Wats good okterriffic thank u for that report good 2 see u postin again with the updates for the ish on my usual side of the hood....everybody b good and enjoy....Ill post sum reviews tomorro hopefully if i get a chance



Followed by white, orange seems esp. common too.  In New England.  What is the most common color in philly?  I would guess orange or white

BTW I do have some experience in Philly.  Based on that experience, not extensive but more than little, Philly's rep. for A+ dope seems overrated.  Maybe people should compare cities and quality.


----------



## Bell Ringer

JerZfirE said:


> (GORILLA)
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter if its the same dealer or anything.



usually not.  But yes it does matter, once I was sold a few bags that were always standard quantity, 1 bundle=1g if the dope is p-dope.  Same quality, less quantity.
Upon closer inspection the packaging was ~3/10 when it should have been 7/10 at least.  This was when I was new to coping, and before I found good but sometimes absentee hook-up.

I think what matters most is what gang controls the area.  I have had the best/most experience with The Latin Kings.  Always very professional, never fucked me over, they know how to do their job with the least chance of either party being arrested (lookouts and such), consistent product of good quality.  

Since they tend to be more careful it may be harder to get them to work with you at first, but from my experience on the street if the area is occupied by a strong gang, not a pack of kids wearing red, a real member is the best person to cop from.


----------



## untaMe

Just picked up some GO HARD i see people from jerz sayin they got these, im from a lil bit out of jerz close to philly so that confirms my suspicions tht my connect cops from jerz. ill tell u how dey is in a minute...
AND can someone please clear this up for me, is it now legal to purchase needles otc in pennsylvania?


----------



## Modnaro

Yes... So far i've bought like 5 ten packs from 5 differnt pharmacys since I found out about.. Some where kind of difficult and the one CLAIMED to only have 30 gauge 3/10 in needle and i had to get stuck wit h those wich kind of sucked but the others where fine and they didnt give me shit even about buying a ten pack


----------



## jtbrick

NODstradamus said:


> When did they change the law? I didn't know that, I just head to the exchange on Wed/Sun.  But being able to buy them in a store would be great.



Guess they changed the law about a wk ago leaving NJ as one of the only states in the nation that doesnt allow it.

Here is the link to the article:

http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle/601/pennsylvania_syringe_sales_without_prescription


----------



## Bomboclat

Lets get back on topic here please


----------



## Georgie25

VIAGRA
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 8/10
Texture: Tanish
Comments: Very nice and fat. Had mme nodding off one bag. I poured it out and it came out in nice squareish chunks of dope. Very good rush and lasted a long time. Good philly dope.

Thats awesome to hear that it's legal now. Im sick of having to buy needles from people off the street. =/ Has anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## Bell Ringer

*something is missing*

I think that this thread would be much more useful if people would state their tolerance and how long they have been using, as well as method of ingestion.
such data would provide a point of reference so that the posted ratings would actually make sense.


----------



## Modnaro

Georgie25 said:


> VIAGRA
> Quality: 7/10
> Quantity: 8/10
> Texture: Tanish
> Comments: Very nice and fat. Had mme nodding off one bag. I poured it out and it came out in nice squareish chunks of dope. Very good rush and lasted a long time. Good philly dope.
> 
> Thats awesome to hear that it's legal now. Im sick of having to buy needles from people off the street. =/ Has anyone tried it out yet?




Yeah.



And also I had those FIRST LADY bags from Pittsburgh... And I thought they where super clean and gave a really warm and euphoric rush. I mean they didn't have me on my ass and I did 3 bags in the shot, but still even though its probabbly a 6.5/10 maybe just a 6 it's worth it for how clean it felt..


----------



## DopeKnight

i got more of those Outstanding bags, they are so big, these give a great BODY HIGH, its also very white powder similar to gucci. i actually think my rating should change to quality - 8 and quantity - 9, maybe i just got a lucky bun idk - jersey, the other night


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Hambuger helper

color: Green

graphic: None

quanity: 6

quality: 6.5

other: Pretty good

___________________________


stamp name: American dream

color: Words are blue stars are red

graphic: Four stars (stars are red)

quanity: 6

quality: 6

other: Pretty good, in the more flimsy bags

_______________________________


----------



## JimLovesOxies

SKAG

copped these in _*snip* please do not post exact location_ wilmington nc
5/10 for quality
5/10 for quantity
packaging was fairly neat, but those fools could do much better


----------



## thejoybang

I had bags from NJ called "Pelham 123" and they were really good.
7.5/10 quality
8/10 quantity

I live in Providence, RI now and I can't find shit and it blows


----------



## elbroski

*Snoop Dogs*

Neone from the 'burgh have Snoop Dogs?  Bout to grab em up.


----------



## DaBricks

Straight outta Newark

First Lady in blue
naked bitch playin wit herself
a little light
good ass shit 
8/10


----------



## addictanon

elbroski said:


> Neone from the 'burgh have Snoop Dogs?  Bout to grab em up.





I've had a black stamped Snoop Dogg over here in Jersey like a month or so ago, shit was pretty good. I also heard of a red stamped one but I never had it. I notice alot of the stamps I get out here (not the ones I get in newark, but the ones that come out of asbury) are the same names I see people posting that are from P burgh.


----------



## slackboxed

Anyone here have Wrong Turn? About to get a few buns from a _*dont post that*_ in the hood in NY.


----------



## jarettscapo

First Ladys are trash.

paterson
over dose
pic of a rig
a little tan - mixes super effin dark - tastes great 
EVERYONE is obsessed with em 
easy 8.5 / 10
bags are strange as for quantity   look very light - but dope doesnt stick together so wen poured out looks quite average - 5.5/10

great bags - great rush - decent legs; amazing find. get em get em


----------



## jarettscapo

wrong turn - got em last week
prolly the same - got a stop sign on em

4.5/quality
5.5/quantity

left shit in cooker - not very good
no rush to speak of - and just got me off e

and i imagine theyd be cut down further being from NY us jerseys boys get it FIRST!lol. - shit always happens - and overpriced.


----------



## slackboxed

They're green stamped Wrong Turn, no stop sign.
Average quality 6/10
fat bags          6.5/10
price dirt cheap 9/10


----------



## slackboxed

I don't know if this is a marketing ploy or if this guy just had different bags, but all three bundles were different sets of bags. This shit was copped in the Bronx, NY

One bundle was Wrong Turn (no stop sign or anything just the words Wrong Turn)
quality 6.5/10
quantity 8/10 theres a lotta dope in them bags
price 8/10 pretty dirty cheap.

Frank Lucas
quality 9/10 a bag of this shit put me on my ass and thats unusal better than the other stamps in the same set
quantity 8/10
price 8/10 was pretty dirt cheap in the same reup as the others

Beat It (could be red too its a close red-purple)
quality 8.5/10
quantity 6/10 the bags looked a little smaller than usual
price 8/10 was pretty dirt cheap


----------



## addictanon

Dude above, when you say North Cackalacky does that mean your from North Carolina? I was wondering if they had good D out there..


----------



## slackboxed

addictanon said:


> Dude above, when you say North Cackalacky does that mean your from North Carolina? I was wondering if they had good D out there..



Nah I moved out of NC a little while ago. I don't live there anymore. To be honest, there's diesel out by the beach and it comes in stamp bags like we get up north but they're usually not that special. I used to buy dope by the gram and half gram. It was alright. Jersey shit is like 5x better than NC shit for sure. We get black tar in charlotte, and powdered dope everywhere else. The powdered dope is sometimes compressed into bricks, so you know its from one crew/gang. The black tar is moved by the mexican mob and that shit is usually the purest in NC, which is enough to be said about the purity of the powdered dope. A lot of shit cut with powdered milk or whatever that cut is. The powder is like 20-25% pure at best but sometimes we get some raw shit that's like close to 40-50%. The tar is like 30-40% at best. I used to compare my dope to oc80s when I lived down there, but a bag was always weaker than an oc60. Up north, i've had bags more powerful than oc80s no joke.

More people fuck around down south than up here. Up here its strictly business with most dealers and pushers. Down there they fuck around with quality a lot unless you have a pretty high up source.


----------



## jarettscapo

^^ just got the new wrong turns tonite - green no graphic. pretty fat; they were ALRITE - mixed mad dark with black spots in it; a little less than hte first batch but still dirty nonetheless. loved the over dose way better than anything ive had in a long while - which says a whole lot cuz fire aint hard to come by.

all those bags u copped in the bx are all jersey bags - u prolly got the multi colored beat its which are red-purple; just ur bun was prolly more on the purple side. i cud see why they smaller; all the beat its ive gotten were nice size - im sure bein jersey bags they had to be stepped on once thru the trip. lol. but i see why u like em; esp the frank lucas. even stepped on im sure they still good bags cuz over here they fire.  gotta love my state.


----------



## Tech User

elbroski said:


> Neone from the 'burgh have Snoop Dogs?  Bout to grab em up.





yeah had them awhile back. . posted them i think. . . dont remember the specifics BUT: they are fine


----------



## slackboxed

jarettscapo said:


> ^^ just got the new wrong turns tonite - green no graphic. pretty fat; they were ALRITE - mixed mad dark with black spots in it; a little less than hte first batch but still dirty nonetheless. loved the over dose way better than anything ive had in a long while - which says a whole lot cuz fire aint hard to come by.
> 
> all those bags u copped in the bx are all jersey bags - u prolly got the multi colored beat its which are red-purple; just ur bun was prolly more on the purple side. i cud see why they smaller; all the beat its ive gotten were nice size - im sure bein jersey bags they had to be stepped on once thru the trip. lol. but i see why u like em; esp the frank lucas. even stepped on im sure they still good bags cuz over here they fire.  gotta love my state.



Dude, just because i'm copping dope 30 minutes away from you doesn't mean they were stepped on. It could've been just brought over here from the shore from ANYWHERE along the shore. There's many docks and many seaports along the jersey and new york shores. seeing how the bundles are packaged, i highly doubt they were fucked with at all. They're sealed verywelll with no signs of tamper. They look, smell and taste just like the jersey shit. Everything, everywhere is stepped on a little bit unless you're copping half kilos or kilos, and even then they're stepped on some. Jersey is no exception.


----------



## Tech User

Pittsburgh
(weekend of October 2nd-4th)


First Lady - purple stamp - naked lady touchin herself
quantity 5/10
quality 6/10

my main man has a new batch cause these one you can tell are packed quick and sloppy unlike the first batch were very neat. . also my top 3 guys, no relations, not even the same sides of the city all have these. . 

still good clean, long lastin d


----------



## dollabill3131

Whats the best in pgh right now?


----------



## jarettscapo

^ thats definitely not true at all; and regardless maybe they werent stepped on cuz they were dirty and just below average at best; my girl didnt even like em and she gets ripped pretty easily sniffin a bag and a half.
didnt like em so much blew my man off after he grabbed 6 buns of em tonite to grab some more of that fire

*Over Dose*
Pic of little rig squirtin out
light tan real loose not clumpy or easily bricked together kind of sandy like texture for lack of better term. not too sticky.
8.5/10 real close 9/10 just SILLY dope
5/10 Quantity - Im pretty sure this cud be a second round batch of same dope but they put just a little bit less - or cud just be an unluck(ier) brick. Either way - still some crack
Neatness - who cares its wats inside - but still profess. and nice

----so easy to work with; not sticky at all but when scraped with a knife u get a nice lil line/bump to make the shot a lil betta - tastes nice and bitter-sweet; nice CLEAN and dark; great rush; great legs - takes basically half my reg. shot to be impressed; which is hard. u get the idea

ALSO decided to try a bun of these to try em instead of all 8 over dose

*#ONE HEAT*
6.5/10 - Very above average; quiet impressive dose; some say they like em better than the overdose - IDK WTF they talkin about cuz theres just no way; i guess they just tryina push as much of it off as possible - happy i only grabbed one 
Whiter and Flakier - kinda of shell-y like harder pieces/chunky wen poured out - had no trouble dissolving - very clean mix was very dark yellow like first of the morning piss - was quite bitter tasting and was a quite good shot.
6/10 - quantity above average - nothing to complain about in that department. 
5/10 neatness - only reason im even ratin it is cuz they were in kinda slimmer more rectangle bags - but not the thick fat rectangle big folds that u see or the normal square folds but they were smaller rectangle in not the thick glassine but same feel as the square bags - have seen em before but not in a while. pretty cool

overall a good buy on these - cant really complain and wud be satisfied to get em again if not anything knowingly without a doubt better was gonna be in your hands no ifs ands or buts cuz if it dont go thru or theres no more or ur man just hands u suttin different ur gonna be pissed that u passed these up because unless its the real good fire to cop these are on the way top of the average everyday great ol' jersey dope.


----------



## Tech User

dollabill3131 said:


> Whats the best in pgh right now?






Pittsburgh - 
(monday mornin)
True Religion - green stamp - little buhda plain the guitar
quantity - 4-6/10
quality - 6/10

these are pretty good. 
kinda sloppillly stamped


its hard to say whats the best in the burgh cause this city is wierd , you always have that certain connect here that doesnt get his shit from the norm (stamp bags comin to us from the east) i know out of the city about 20miles north you got people gettin 1/2s and holes of raw and baggin themselfs (im sure this goes on in the city with indy dealer too). . or sellin just as raw. . they get it and cut it the same everytime(not takin into account that that this new batch is 4x as potent as their last. . and they wind up knockin a few people off but the shit is FIAH!

but the best stamp bags that are/been around recently
House of blues
True Religion
First Lady
A+
and them dr peppers if they were bigger


----------



## missyKO

has anyone tried the GORILLA bags out of nwk in the past week or so?


----------



## xXMorphineXx

Tech User said:


> Pittsburgh -
> (monday mornin)
> True Religion - green stamp - little buhda plain the guitar
> quantity - 4-6/10
> quality - 6/10
> 
> these are pretty good.
> kinda sloppillly stamped
> 
> 
> its hard to say whats the best in the burgh cause this city is wierd , you always have that certain connect here that doesnt get his shit from the norm (stamp bags comin to us from the east) i know out of the city about 20miles north you got people gettin 1/2s and holes of raw and baggin themselfs (im sure this goes on in the city with indy dealer too). . or sellin just as raw. . they get it and cut it the same everytime(not takin into account that that this new batch is 4x as potent as their last. . and they wind up knockin a few people off but the shit is FIAH!
> 
> but the best stamp bags that are/been around recently
> House of blues
> True Religion
> First Lady
> A+
> and them dr peppers if they were bigger


you talkin bout wilkinsburg/penn hills area cause i use to get some fire from outa there...ever hear of those 808's...use to get those not even sealed yet


----------



## aaiilyzii

The A+ bags were fire, had my boyfriend fallin' out in the bathroom at Rite-Aid ...
-got Section 8's last night from a buddy, fat as hell & pretty good dope,
I'd give them 8/10


----------



## unsui

no sourcing.


----------



## phr

Hi guys. No sourcing attempts. Especially in this thread. If we see any in here, it's a warning/infraction right off the bat. Take care.




Oh, and I also think it would be a good idea to list the roa as part of the review.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

i thought someone would say somthing bout that, but saying the areas i listed is just like saying pittsburgh so i didnt think it would be a problem...sorry though


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*section 8*



aaiilyzii said:


> The A+ bags were fire, had my boyfriend fallin' out in the bathroom at Rite-Aid ...
> -got Section 8's last night from a buddy, fat as hell & pretty good dope,
> I'd give them 8/10



Ya my boi had those section 8s then limit controls and now adorations all are worth grabbin in you see them!! The first time I did the section 8s I had to take a stroll around McDonalds parkin lot just so I could drive, even then it was a bad ride home! Lol still got the adorations though goin strong!!
I did just get a call from another dopeboi said he got we back 2010s, murder Incs and Michael Jacksons so ill let you know what's hittin with those ASAP! Stay high but stay safe!!


----------



## cookitcutitbagit

jarettscapo said:


> First Ladys are trash.
> 
> paterson
> over dose
> pic of a rig
> a little tan - mixes super effin dark - tastes great
> EVERYONE is obsessed with em
> easy 8.5 / 10
> bags are strange as for quantity   look very light - but dope doesnt stick together so wen poured out looks quite average - 5.5/10
> 
> great bags - great rush - decent legs; amazing find. get em get em



first ladys are good man idk where ur gettin ur shit or how your using it but that shit was good. Im not sayin it was fire...but its not trash.


----------



## Maggots428

all info contributed by, what seemed to be, knowledgable sources.

Location: North NJ
Stamp: State Emergency
Graphic: n/a
Color/Consistency: Ranged dark white to brown, broke up easy.
Quantity: Fair, nothing special
Quality: b-b-b-bangin!!!
Overall: fire. ridiculous rush even in smaller amounts. real nice.
-
Location: North NJ
Stamp: American Dream
Graphic: Stars
Color/Consistency: Light Beige/White, fairly light
Quantity: Fair to Poor
Quality: 6-7/10, maybe 8. Rush more than decent if you don't come straight off the State Emergency.
Overall: More than worth the dough.
-
Location: North NJ
Stamp: Best of the Best (Red batches & Blue batches)
Graphic: Guy pumping iron in Red, just text in Blue.
Color/Consistency: Red - Beige to Lite-Medium Brown, Blue - Cream and Light Beige.
Quantity: Both ranged from Decent to Quite-More-than-Decent.
Quality: The Reds far outweighed the Blues, which in themselves weren't too bad if you hadn't just come off the Reds or anything mentioned above.
Overall: Not too shabby, unless the decline continues through different sets of colors.
-
Location: North NJ 
Stamp: Dark Knight
Graphic: Batman logo-ish shaped Bat with fangs. Same Dark Purple.
Color/Consistency: Dark Sandy/Light Brown, good texture.
Quantity: Fatties!
Quality: Very nice. 7/10 or so.
Overall: Semi-rush with nice following high.
-
Location: North NJ
Stamp: VOLTAGE
Graphic: Lightning Bolt
Color/Consistency: Whitish, breaks up easily
Quantity: all nice. solid.
Quality: 8/10, easy. Great rush, long high.
Overall: b-b-b-Buy 'em!
-


----------



## Modnaro

Ive had a few stamps in Pittsburgh lately ,,, 

First Lady- good/ok I guess

True Relgion- same as 1st lady

Coca Cola- seemed to get me the most fucked

LIMIT CONTROL- Seemed really good all around, smlled really strong mixed up hella dark

Afghanistan- pretty good

DEPARTURE- Good also

its all been good enoguh for me this past week but i forgot how bad it sucked to be ad ope fiend.. Im going back on my subs and staying on them this time... I cant deal with siting in my car waiting on d-boys sick as fuck, out in the park in shorts and a sweater becuase i'm going from hot to cold.. ahhh Im kind of glad i had the worst day ever copping today (basically had to drive all over PGH sick as hell to finnally get one of my dopeboys to where his dope was at ) and then of course making 2 more trips back to differetn hoods to meet different dudes later in the day... I don't want to do this any more,,,, getting w/ds only 6-8 hrs clean,


----------



## unsui

If you post that again i will give you an infraction. If you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all


----------



## Georgie25

xXMorphineXx said:


> im pretty sure the dope capital of the world would be afghanistan. And im getting pretty sick of ppl braggin.



Agree'd. Since when was it cool to be a junky anyway?

Background: Been using daily for around a year. Always IV. Been on subs the past couple months though and cut my H use down to about once every 2 weeks if I feel like it.

LAST WILL
Graphic: An open book
Quality: 5/10 Average, same place as Viagra used to be. I was pissed I got this instead of viagra.
quantity: 6.5/10 Was pretty fat, but could tell was a lot of cut. 

Overal not bad..


----------



## teethmarks

*la cura*

out of paterson.  have not tried these yet, waiting for a rainy day. anyone come across these?

la cura
graphic: rig
quality: ?
count looks low.

*NSFW*: 











tiffany
graphic: diamond
quality: 8 or above
quantity: 8
loved these outta nwk only wish i got more. 

*NSFW*: 











beat it
graphic: mj
quality: solid 5.5 - 6.6
quantity: ratshit 3
ptown, im more relying on others ratings for this one as i did it too close to using a sub.

*NSFW*: 











first lady
graphic: curby bich
quality: 6.7 - 7.7
quantity: full fold 8
nwk, grabbed a bunch same as above with the subs kinda waiting a bit for my tolerance to come down.  a quarter of the bags i got were not stamped at all but they were much fuller (over the fold) than the stamped ones.  odd.

*NSFW*: 











stay safe and lets keep it to stamps. lol


----------



## slackboxed

Grabbed a few bundles of two different types of stamps tonight in the Bronx:

Soul Food with a picture of a pot cooking food
Quality 4/10
Quantity 8/10
Price 8/10

The price for these were dirt cheap so I wasn't expecting much. The color was funky. It was a sand color, maybe a little golder than average sand. It was a little stepped on

Fame (blue and purple)
quality 9/10 fucking flame!
quantity 7/10 average stamps
price 7/10 pretty cheap

These are some fire stamps. One almost had me completely nodded and i've got a bit of a tolerance. Grab these up if you can!


----------



## slackboxed

teethmarks said:


> out of paterson.  have not tried these yet, waiting for a rainy day. anyone come across these?
> 
> 
> beat it
> graphic: mj
> quality: solid 5.5 - 6.6
> quantity: ratshit 3
> ptown, im more relying on others ratings for this one as i did it too close to using a sub.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay safe and lets keep it to stamps. lol



I went thru atleast a brick of that shit. It's a little above average. It took me a few to get high. I copped it in Paterson as well. JTScapo had those too at the same time as me, he'll tell you about them. Quantity wise theres no way around it, they're small. Quality wise I'd give them a 6 now that im looking back at them. If you can't find anything decent and these are an option grab them because they're about average.


----------



## ayosmacko

green Bentley
quality 5/10
quantity 7/10
brownish
newark
taste like chemicals a lil


----------



## -Guido-

It would be nice if people included along with the stamp report how long they have been doing heroin for and how many bags it takes for them to get off.


----------



## oxymoron87

-Guido- said:


> It would be nice if people included along with the stamp report how long they have been doing heroin for and how many bags it takes for them to get off.



i was thinking this aswell cause it is kinda a shot in the dark at how good they are still without yer tolerance and or roa


----------



## jarettscapo

**if you post that again you're going to be getting an infraction. We've talked about this before.**

-----just to clear that up a lil bit

as for new stamps 


*Mega Million*
Graphic - The Mega Million Logo/Text
Quantity - 7/10 - Varied but most are fattilicious.
Quality - 7/10 - Very Very nice; mixes up nice and clean and dark like iced tea - just the way it should be.


Hot City
Picture of a city-scape seperating the words hot on top and city on bottom
quantity - nice but doesnt matter whatsoever
quality - complete trash dirty as hell; was like a thick almost gray real cloudy mix   mad disgusting; the only reason i even grabbed the shit was cuz it was 8:30am and this cats number i got a while ago but never hit up was the only person that was awake and had dope. i musta called like 10 heads AT LEAST; dude was the only one servin and i kno that he has garbage 75% of the time; but its not usually as bad as that and i was sick as a dog so i was cool just gettin off e; which this shit took the whole bundle to do - thank god i shorted him a 20 piece knowin it was gonna b trash - im surprised i thought to do that bein as sick as i was.
STAY AWAYYYYYYY

*
King Ivory*
No Graphic
Quantity - 7/10 - quite fat; others were very average but most were very plump.
Quality - 5/10 - very average - mixes up dark but not very super clear/ u cud tell theres some decent cut in it
They were okay - u will get a rush if u try and do enuff so all in all a decent buy

Michael Jackson (Rainbow)
Same MJ Face Graphic
Quantity - 6/10 - Cant Complain; Mines were nice (only had a couple)
Quality - 8/10 - These were mad good; they mixed up wit like black snakes in the mixture (if u kno wat i mean) which turned my cotton BLACK wen stopping all of the little fiber looking matter; So i thought it was gonna be a beat batch; man was i wrong it hit me like a ton of bricks and i felt dumb nice. very good shit.
definite GOOD BUY so look for em.

im out. 1.


----------



## dollabill3131

Pgh area- Anyone hear of Frank Lucas and Lucky 13?


----------



## djatm

*philly philly*

It usually takes me about 2 bags IV'd to get me messed up, if its good stuff. 4 to 6 if not. the same with snorting.

anyhow...

Stamp: Dynamite (picture of dynamite)
quality: 4/10
quantity: 5/10

Stamp: Ta Ho (no image)
quality: 6/10
quantity: 4/10
smallest bags i've ever seen.

Stamp: You Die (grim reaper under title)
quality: 9/10
quantity: 7/10

The guys who have 'you die' use to be the guys with 'black horse' and 'youtube'. they always have bangin dope but they float around too much, making it hard as hell to find them.

as for the needle thing in PA now, I haven't been allowed to purchase them in any pharmacy i've been too.


----------



## bang that shit

anyone gettin TKO's in the NYC area


----------



## xXMorphineXx

Been clean for a while so pretty much have no tolerance and i IV.

Pittsburgh:
Limit Control(Heard of these a while back but never scooped them, this could be a new batch)
Stamp: no picture just text
Quantity: 5/10, not small but not fat
Quality: 6-7/10, its hard to tell with no tolerance for odvious reasons but since i only had 1 i did a little more than 1/2 a bag and i got a pretty good rush but the high didnt last(cause i only did 1/2 a b)
Mixed up really dark, and there some sort of obvious insoluble cut cause my friend i was with it clogged his rig really bad
Id say scoop em if u cant get something u know is better


----------



## missyKO

tiffany
graphic: diamond
quality: 8 or above
quantity: 8
loved these outta nwk only wish i got more. 

*NSFW*: 











when did you get those tiffanys?


----------



## BrokedownPalace

For people who put up pictures you should hold the bag up to the light so we can see how full the bottom fold is.


----------



## Modnaro

Pittsburgh-- something newer

Bazooka
Graphic: the bazooka bumble gum kid with the text Bazooka in pink 
Quality - 6.5/10
Quantiy- 7/10

Damn I really want some fire bs,, the best shit iv ehad in a while here are the coca colas


----------



## yo_bot

NO LIMIT tank graphic
7UP bottle graphic
7UP
UPS ups shield graphic
i think all the green stamps where the same dope and where solid 7.5's for sure. white dope that mixed up preety clean and medium brown

DROP DEAD 8 white dope mixed up very light sandy brown, very clean
KUSH 5 cut with sweetner, i'm being generous with a 5 rating 4 is probably more accurate
TERMINATOR 7.5 off white dope mixed up VERY dark but clean good shit for sure

had all these from the middle of september to present time


----------



## ayosmacko

whats hot in newark right now just got red Rockefeller's thought they were garbage 
_If you post what i took out again you are going to be getting an infraction. Read the BLUA in the support forum, the DC guidelines, and the thread rules if you want to post. -thizzer_


----------



## es1684

MR PERFECT
no graphic
quality...7/10
quantity...5/10
from paterson


----------



## Tech User

pittsburgh
(wednesday morn)

Limit Control - green stamp
quantity 7/10 (fat)
quality 4/10
not bad but got serious cut issues, use a super tight cotton or mic filter. . my friend got a needle clog on the way home. . but i didnt do any till i was at home and used a super tight filter, it mixed up super dark but the cottn weakened the color tremendously

pittsburgh
(thursday morn)

Afganistan - green stamp
two guns crossed
quantity 4/10
quality 6/10
little better than average good clean dope. .


tryin to find out about------> Money Bags. . .????? 
this man is ALWAYS late gettin what everyone else had a month or so ago. . anyone have these recenty( off my boi that just had coca colas for a month and a half) and he has had these for over 2 weeks now, just havent tried em yet i dout he has more than one source to get as much as he does


----------



## Modnaro

How are One Hit Wonders in pittsburgh?


----------



## drkdrw

*Fastlife*

New to this thread, 

Stamp:  Fastlife
Graphic:  Guy running
Quality:  6/10
Quanity:  7/10 though some of them are very small

Pretty decent stuff, espicially for down here in hot springs, ar
best stuff i've done since daily news


----------



## teethmarks

missyKO said:


> when did you get those tiffanys?




i think it was like three weeks ago now.

and those la cura
graphic: rig
quantity: 3/10
quality: 3/10
if you happen to run across these in paterson just avoid them.


----------



## northsidepgh1

one hit wonders r garbage


----------



## jimmyjames

dollabill3131 said:


> Pgh area- Anyone hear of Frank Lucas and Lucky 13?



Yea Man I had the Frank Lucas They Are stamped green if i recall they were fire bro.



northsidepgh1 said:


> one hit wonders r garbage



everyone say those A plus are fire grabbed some yesterday they were garbage no rush barely they were stepped on bad cause i had them while bak when they first come out they were fire



dollabill3131 said:


> what did u like better first lady or gorilla?



i liked the first ladys what are the gorillas like they blue and have a pic of a gorilla on it?


----------



## Modnaro

i found first ladys to just simply be average 5/10


----------



## slackboxed

Stay away from Soul Food with a picture of a cooking pot on it. They're absolute garbage. They're the fatter sized stamps, and there's a bunch of almost pure white powder in it. Has almost no smell. The shit sucks. I couldn't get high off three bags in a row so I gave up on that shit and pushed it off to a friend. The Fame bags in the same batch were MUCH danker and the powder was a dark gray almost a clay color and it had a very sour/sweet smell to it. Definitely better dope.


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME: FRANK LUCAS

COLOR: GREEN

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 4

QUALITy: 5

OTHER: DIDN'T LIKE TOO MUCH, DOES DO THE JOB IF YOU DO ENOUGH THOUGH

________________________

STAMP NAME: ONE HIT WONDER

COLOR: PINK

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 4

OTHER: SAME DEAL AS THE LUCAS. DOES JOB WILL GET YA OFF E, IF ANYTHING ELSE IS AVAIL GET IT INSTEAD

_________________________

STAMP NAME: FENDI

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 6

OTHER: PRETTY GOOD 

____________________________



TOMORROW MY DUDE SAID HE HAS SOMETHING NEW I THINK HE SAID ITS CALLED THE ROCK. I HEARD ITS SUPPOSE TO BE REALLY FIRE, SO I'LL LET YA'S KNOW!


----------



## addictanon

drkdrw said:


> new to this thread,
> 
> stamp:  Fastlife
> graphic:  Guy running
> quality:  6/10
> quanity:  7/10 though some of them are very small
> 
> pretty decent stuff, espicially for down here in hot springs, ar
> best stuff i've done since daily news





how can the quanity be 7/10 when your saying some are very small??? 7/10 describes some fat ass bags my dude!


----------



## northsidepgh1

got those No exit red stamp in the burgh good dope too


----------



## thejoybang

Stamp Name: Money Train

Color: Red

Graphic: Moving train

Quanity: 9/10

Quality: 7/10

Other: These bags are like .3s each, it's awesome. And they are tasty and very potent.
8/10 Overall.


----------



## Tech User

Modnaro said:


> i found first ladys to just simply be average 5/10



yeah they are just normal good clean dope. . 

compared with a couple others goin around , some clean stuff is nice

Pittsburgh
(monday morn)

Money Bags - Blue Stamp - pic of money bag(not gene simmons logo)
Quantity 7/10
quality 5/10

dirty, dirty, dirty! but i was pleasantly suprised with the dope that was actually in the bag. . kept me off empty all day with my first shot then a smaller one 4 hours later. .


(Tuesday morn)

Limit Control _Green Stamp)
quantity 6-7/10
quality 4/10

huge new batch, im bettin its the same as a few days ago tho. ill report back when i do my upkeep shot. . still had money bags left over this morn. . you snorters will love them. . LOL


----------



## Georgie25

To The Philly Peepz

STAY AWAY FROM "FUEL" bags! Extremely small and shitty dope.

Just made the mistake of wasting the last of my money on 2 of these bags and did them both in a shot and BARELY felt anything and was completely sober within 15 mins ago. I am very dissapointed. I would have rather saved that money and just taken a fucking sub, now I gotta wait like 14 hours till I can take a sub I guess =/


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

Ive been following this thread since moving from Florida back to Central Jersey about 2 1/2 months ago.  I have found this thread to be extremely helpful (and mostly accurate) in procuring the best dope and learning which garbage to stay away from.  After doing the garbage in Florida for the past 4+ years, these past few months have reinforced in my mind what everyone already knows:  That Jersey Gots Da Best Shit! Period!  Anyways, these reviewed stamps are in chronological order from copping early august to copping earlier today (top to bottom ).  Route of administration for all stamps is sniffing (as I stopped shooting 6 yrs ago) and my experience with H goes back 12 years.  I just activated my BL account today and this is my first ever post, so please cut me a little slack if the format of my reviews is off. 

Town: Plainfield, NJ
Color: RED
Name/Graphic: Make It Rain
Quality: 4/10

Town: Plainfield, NJ
Color: GREEN
Name/Graphic: Louis Vuitton/LV graphic
Quality: 3/10

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color: RED
Name/Graphic: Death Wish/tombstone graphich
Quality: 5/10

Town: Plainfield, NJ
Color: GREEN
Name/Graphic: Henessey/henessey bottle graphic
Quality: 3/10

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color: RED
Name/Graphic: No Way Out/stop sign graphic
Quality: 6.5/10
Notes: mid september they were decent (6.5), lately though they suck (3-4)

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color: RED
Name/Graphic: Lucky 7/no graphic
Quality: TOTAL SHIT (will get u off E, but thats is)

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color: BLUE
Name/Graphic: One Way Street/blue arrow pointing to the right
Quality: 3/10

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color: BLUE
Name/Graphic: NEXT/no graphic
Quality: 6/10
Notes: mid sept batch id say a 6,  late sept batch was a 4,  oct batch a 5

Town: Patteson, NJ
Color: RED
Name/Graphic: #1 HEAT/no graphic
Quality: first batch id say a 4, the batch two weeks ago got better (6)

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color: RED
Name/Graphic: Rolex, rolex crown graphic
Quality: first batch i got id say a 5/10, the next batch was FIRE (8/10)

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color: PURPLE
Name/Graphic: Powerhouse/no graphic
Quality: i thought it was average 5/10

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color: BLUE
Name/Graphic: DOUBLE MONKEY/monkey face graphic
Quality: again pretty average 5/10

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color: BLUE
Name/Graphic: Mega Millions/NJ lottery logo?
Quality: 4/10

Town: Plainfield, NJ
Color: BLUE
Name/Graphic: Block Party/cant make out what the graphic is
Quality: 3/10

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color: RED
Name/Graphic: Runaways/pic of a car or van?
Quality: 4/10

Town: Patterson, NJ
Color:  BLUE
Name/Graphic: FORCE #1/no graphic
Quality: first batch was real good 7/10, todays batch was about a 5.5-6/10


----------



## deaf eye

teethmarks said:


> tiffany
> graphic: diamond
> quality: 8 or above
> quantity: 8
> loved these outta nwk only wish i got more.
> 
> *NSFW*:




i'd give em a 5 on quality and a 5 or 6 on quantity 

i ididnt think they was nothing to jerk off over 
the last time i fucked around, i had those murder stamps from newark
now those mofo's knocked me for a nice dreamy loop

out of curiosity was the powder inside greyish in colour ?


----------



## teethmarks

deaf eye said:


> i'd give em a 5 on quality and a 5 or 6 on quantity
> 
> i ididnt think they was nothing to jerk off over
> 
> out of curiosity was the powder inside greyish in colour ?



no these were off white. wide flimsy bags and the bottom fold was like 3/4


----------



## velvet973

Paterson GARBAGE list:

TURBO (blue) - worse than the first time this stamp was around...
HIPNATIC (teal) w/ pic of needle - fucking FAKE
U.S. Open - (Green) bullshit
Megamillion (blue) - bullshit
next (blue) - bullshit

only decent thing is the Mr. Perfect green stamp...like a 5.  everything else is fucking garbage now wtf


----------



## velvet973

okterrific, where have you been all my life?

BTW there's more bullshit outthere than my very short list of it...just can't remember the rest of the shit i've had recently. La Cura sucks, Powerhouse (purple) sucks....idk my memory is shit


----------



## Tech User

Pittsburgh
(tuesday afternoon)

7-up -Green Stamp
just 7up logo
quantity 4/10
quality 4/10
slightly below average 
neatly packed


----------



## es1684

hey velvet973... have u grabbed the mr perfect more then once... i grabbed a brick 3 days ago and the shit was mad good then again yesterday and it was looking cut like the powerhouse and the mjs. all black and shit. they are pretty beat now too... everything ive seen from the one area has been cut up with whatever the hell that shit is that makes it mad foggy black and nasty.


----------



## okterrific

Okterific is back on the scene!!! I grabbed the MR PERFECT yesterday it was still the good stuff that its been the past few times, Good to know and the heads up that the batch has changed up i guess this time i go i will test out a few bags before buying a bunch and losing my hard earned $$$ buying grabage. right now the best going around paterson is def MR PERFECT. all the other shit out there is all crap. The rainbow MJ was good for the 1st batch now its gone to shit.


----------



## jarettscapo

god there is a bunch of shit goin round the hood recently.

Thought my man was hit cuz i left him hangin on 6 bundles that he specifically grabbed for me and i decided to not get those and cop with my other man whos boy has fire. little to say dude was hittin me up all night then called dude who i went with to cop to try n pass it off. well all my other connects have had nuttin but trash lately - us open - king ivory - mega million - lucky 7 - just all unhopefull trash - i seriously have been feeling sick for like a week str8 not getting high and just staying a tiny bit above E with all this trash

So I hit my fire man up finally again and dude prolly just wants loot or forgot bout wat happened cuz he aint say shit and he has MJs or Same which i heard are str8 slammin. wonderin if anyone else got these
my boys dude had these and he was tryin push em off to me for 10 bills more and im like na so im hopin they the real deal. any infowud be sweet but im pretty sure they crack so finally ill get to maybe nod out once today!!!! i can not wait till 5 oclock.....seriously.


we talkin Paterson here yall n***as kno the deal (hows that mod?) good

oh and ps. i been had the perfect shits a lil while ago - im pretty sure they were nuttin special and definately NOT the best in the hood. got em the same time as the overdose and the OD blew them shits out the water - im sure the same's are on the same typa level so well see.


----------



## velvet973

*this isnt the lounge, if you post that again you're going to be getting an infraction*

es1684...no ..not sure...prob did

oh and i didn't say i thought the mr. perfects were amaaazing...i just said they were the only halfway decent shit i've come across for like a week.  nowhere near great.  anyone know anything that they'd actaully rate a 6+ out of paterson???


----------



## Modnaro

Pittsburgh , PA
RED DOT
Graphic: a bullseye (red)
Text: RED DOT (red)
Quality 7.5 maybe 8 /10 idk I did 2 and got a very very intense rush and physically i had a huge histamine reaction around the IV site which like every one says usualy means good dope..
Quantity: 7/10


----------



## jarettscapo

^^wat do u mean histamine reaction around the injection site....


----------



## Modnaro

idk those bulgy white bumps that are pretty spread out... every time i get it its usually good dope and idk i did 4 of the bags total so far and am pretty fucking high


----------



## whitechocolate32

i know exactly what you mean...i used to get those with the double sealed cadillacs  from the burgh...they were tiny as hell but one of the best i ever did..

those tiffany's out of newark are definatly an 8 too..
it seems like pittsburgh gets alot of newark's stamps..


----------



## Maggots428

Location: North NJ
Stamp: UPS
Graphic: it's the UPS logo in Dark Brown
Color/Consistency: didn't look too dark, but mixed dark as HELL. muddy dark. was kinda fluffy and light.
Quantity: ranged from pretty-good to FAT, past first fold
Quality: definitely nice. rush and long high, even with a habit.
Overall: grab a bun, if possible, and don't mix too little water. a-ok!
-
Location: North NJ
Stamp: BETTER DAYS
Graphic: Smiley Face
Color/Consistency: whitish, fluffy, mixes kind of light.
Quantity: ranged reasonable to niiice. all good.
Quality: lotta pukin, mostly the good kind.
Overall: very nice. seen better days, but seen far many worse too.  =P
-

some people suggested including 'roa' in descriptions... what does that stand for?


----------



## Feste

Route of administration.

Snorted/IV'ed/whatever.


----------



## dollabill3131

Has anyone heard of king kong


----------



## NFGvans628

Pittsburgh!


stamp: Frank Lucas 
graphic: n/a
quality: 7/10
quanity: 8/10 

stamp: Departure
graphic: n/a
quality: 9/10
quanity: 9/10 

------
stay away from the "Snoop Dogs" from what i hear they are bunk


----------



## northsidepgh1

THE RED SNOOP DOGS ARE FIRE trust me but that was a batch i had last month hottest in the burgh is red dot true religion coca cola no exit screwface n first lady


----------



## ptown dope

*ptown dope sux lately*

all the stmps from ptown str8 up sux!!

seceret lover, major pain, mega millions, straight dope, black devil, all suck.
not even worth buying. (Quality all under 1-2) Size all suck 1-2)

the decent ones are
force #1(grey)- ok quality but tiny as shit quality - 7 size - 2 (4 bags=1)white dope
king ivory(green?) - not bad quality - 5 (avg) size 5(avg) white dope!
Michael Jackson(rainbow) Quality 7 size 6 (tan dope but good!)
Skulls(red) - Quality 4 Size 3 (brown dope b vitamin dope)
Empire State (green) quality 4 size 4 white dope
King of Dope - quality 5 size 5 white dope
(thats all i remember for the past week!)

I have blew my entire check 3 days after getting it because of the BS that i had to buy. A bun every time for *dont post price*, its easy to see how my money is gone.
And the shitty thing is that im still sick even tho i went thru hell goin to the ghetto buying this shit, risking my life, just to find it is staight up garbage!

I kno next week its gonna b FIRE out there, but this week they are fuckin wit us! 
i do a bun a day, sniff, never shoot. my tolerance is sky high and they just tryin to make us shoot it, thats y they make them small/garbage


----------



## es1684

any1 know about something called angry bear?  red stamp


----------



## ptown dope

Anyone know about young money? 
I AM SO SICK OF BUYING GARBAGE

ive been fiending for the past couple days (hot and cold flashes, feeling like shit)
the hot flashes at this point are the worst!
I shouldnt have to go thru this, i just bought 4 bags!! 
Force #1---- GARBAGE, i said it was good quality, but its not
I did 4 bags and my pupils are huge, and im going thru withdrawals


----------



## phr

Can we please start posting the roa? (route of administration)

ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.


For the sake of harm reduction, this can be quite helpful. As for CG's suggestion about tolerance, well, that's a little too subjective imo. We don't have a 'golden' standard to compare to. So if someone says they normally take two bags, well, those two bags can vary greatly. It could be quite misleading and dangerous, just like the quality ratings.


----------



## ayosmacko

red dominoes out of newark
graphic was the dominoes pizza logo
roa IV
quality 3
quantity 5
mixed up like dark iced tea looked good and everything but it was cut with some thick shit that wouldn't let me draw up most of it. Need like a 4 to 5 bag shot to a feel a decent rush. stay way. same thing goes for the red rockafellers seems like it is the same dope.


----------



## slackboxed

I got a brick of Michael Jackson today. Has a picture of Michael Jackson and it says Michael Jackson.

Quantity - 5/10 they're the average single width stamp bags filled to the average amount
Quality 6/10 they're a little above average but not the best i've had in Jersey/Bronx area.
**sorry, but no price** hey i never said the price i was just rating it but mmk you the boss

If you can find Fame or Michael Jackson or Frank Lucas bags in the North East, I highly recommend those. Gforces are still floating around too.


----------



## slackboxed

ayosmacko said:


> red dominoes out of newark
> graphic was the dominoes pizza logo
> roa IV
> quality 3
> quantity 5
> mixed up like dark iced tea looked good and everything but it was cut with some thick shit that wouldn't let me draw up most of it. Need like a 4 to 5 bag shot to a feel a decent rush. stay way. same thing goes for the red rockafellers seems like it is the same dope.



Man I know exactly what you're talking about. It's usually real white shit with no odor and it breaks down really thick. If you burn it it sometimes bubbles up and turns into a chunk or caramelizes or something like that and it usually takes a lot to burn it which is odd for dope. Some weird cut. It's not lactose or maybe it is. Does it smell like milk?


----------



## jimmyjames

*Screw Face*

my boi had the screw face for a short period but the were one of the best bags out there i cant find them anywhere since and those no exits where fire also


----------



## ptown dope

slackboxed said:


> I got a brick of Michael Jackson today. Has a picture of Michael Jackson and it says Michael Jackson.
> 
> Quantity - 5/10 they're the average single width stamp bags filled to the average amount
> Quality 6/10 they're a little above average but not the best i've had in Jersey/Bronx area.
> **sorry, but no price** hey i never said the price i was just rating it but mmk you the boss
> 
> If you can find Fame or Michael Jackson or Frank Lucas bags in the North East, I highly recommend those. Gforces are still floating around too.



Yea I liked the MJ, the best shit i got from Paterson in the past 2 weeks. (and i would say MJ is what it SHOULD be average.)


----------



## teethmarks

*winter fire*

seems like paterson is in a slump.  so i got these two out of nwk.

ROA: snooter

FAME
quality: 6/10
quantity: 6/10
these are great tasting long lasting straight up decent dope.

first lady
quality: 5.5/10 
quantity:6/10
funny taste to these but overall nice flaky dope.

it was snowing yesterday which inspired me to take a drive through paterson.  love the hood when its snowing.

winter fire
quality: 6-7/10
quantity: 7/10
i was surprised by this stuff. wider flimsy bags, nice count and great legs. off white flaky good clean dope. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## slackboxed

Yeah Fame bags were pretty good. They were a little bit more potent than the Michael Jackson bags I have now but the dope looks exactly the same. Same grayish chunky powder. I got some bags that said Soul Food and had a picture of a steaming crockpot, stay away from those they're garbage. I have yet to see those Winter Fire bags but i'm sure i'll come across them. Stamps get around pretty quickly.


----------



## -Guido-

phrozen said:


> Can we please start posting the roa? (route of administration)
> 
> ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.
> 
> 
> For the sake of harm reduction, this can be quite helpful. As for CG's suggestion about tolerance, well, that's a little too subjective imo. We don't have a 'golden' standard to compare to. So if someone says they normally take two bags, well, those two bags can vary greatly. It could be quite misleading and dangerous, just like the quality ratings.



They should mention how long they been doing dope as long as it wouldn't turn into a dick sizing thread.  It would be nice to know that so and so the hard on has been doing dope for 4 years and rated such and such stamp a 8 and did two in one fat shot.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

Patterson shit has definitely been garbage in the last week and a half!
However the FORCE #1's (blue) vary greatly.  The first batch I got like 2 weeks ago was like a 6-7 quality and then it steadily dropped throughout the week to like the 3 range.  The new batch of RUNAWAYS (red) that I just grabbed yesterday from a different source turned out to be way better and fatter than the same print and color from a different guy last week.  Man do stamps get around in Jerzy!  Funny how sometimes you can buy the same print from 2 different guys a block apart from each other, and get COMPLETELY different dope (size-quality-color).   After getting a call from my guy this morning, who last week had run out of that OVERDOSE print before I got a chance to fuck with it, I anxiously flew on over to try it.  Everyone who reviewed the OVERDOSE was dead on, as its definitely the best stamp I've had since moving back to Jerzy early august.  After a two bag sample, I bought 2 bricks to hopefully last a while, as I cant buy anything in Patterson with confidence lately.  If anyone sees that OVERDOSE floatin round, you'd be crazy not to grab some.  Shit is chocolate titty milk bomb-fire dope!  Oh and stay away from DOPE DICK (purple) as my boy who works at Lab Corp copped a bundle and tested his own urine at the lab and came up as negative for 6acetylmorphine (H) and positive for alprazolam (xanax).  Aint that some shit, dealers putting crushed up bars in bags!?!


----------



## JerZfirE

Brick City..

STAMP: GREEN LIGHT

GRAPHIC: Traffic Light

COUNT: 9/10 SUPER Fat

QUALITY: 8/10 Really good shit.

ROA: IV

Dope is a brownish tan, a little flaky. These are some of the

fattest bags Ive ever seen. Bangin shit, fat as hell. GO GET THESE!


STAMP: FERARRI

GRAPHIC: Ferarri Horse

COUNT: 3/10

QUALITY: 3/10

ROA: IV

These bags were a little disappointing, especially after the Green Light.

Dope is light and powdery. I got these cheap, but wouldnt cop them again.


----------



## slackboxed

I got a few Ferrari bags the time before last when I copped dope and I completely agree. They're piss poor quality. From the sounds of it i'd love to get my claws on those Green Light bags


----------



## ptown dope

FINALLY!!
Force #1 -BLUE Stamp
Quality - 7 White Dope
Quanity - 5
roa - sniff (10/day)
No graphic 
I am fucked up  off of 2 bags


----------



## Maggots428

i think to eliminate the variability of quality in relation to tolerance, maybe just a short general overview as opposed to a 'x/10' format is best.


Addendum: got some more BETTER DAYS stamps and they're cut different, probably lactose or a related condensed milkish product, going by smell.. it mixes darker and milky now, real thick-like, harder to draw.
seems like the quality is a little better, but who knows..


----------



## aka1338

Not that this would benefit very many people here, but if you're lurking in Camden...

*Da Source* is back on point 
Quality: 8.5/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: IV
These mix up strangely light, but the rush, high, and duration are everything you could ask for.

Also tried:
*Nitro* Fatter bags, from the old 007/Crush/One Way guys
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 6.5/10
ROA: IV
These are okay but there's no reason to get them when there's a good Source (_literally_) right around the corner. I wouldn't bother with anybody else knowing that Da Source is out there. However, when they aren't, go with...

*Lean With It*
Quality: 5.5/10 Solid, no frills
Quantity: 5.5/10 Slightly bigger bags but a little short
ROA: IV
These mix up pretty cloudy but there's no residue in the spoon so all around these are average and nothing to really complain about, or get super-excited for, but they are a safe bet if you can't find Da Source.

Garbage List:
Flatline
ATM
Blankman
Suicide


----------



## ayosmacko

slackboxed said:


> Man I know exactly what you're talking about. It's usually real white shit with no odor and it breaks down really thick. If you burn it it sometimes bubbles up and turns into a chunk or caramelizes or something like that and it usually takes a lot to burn it which is odd for dope. Some weird cut. It's not lactose or maybe it is. Does it smell like milk?



nah doesn't smell like milk but the cut is nasty.


----------



## ayosmacko

got red terminators no graphic out of newark today
only got two
ROA IV
quality 3
quantity 7
got me off e bout all they are good for not flaky at all no need to even scrape the bag it all comes out in powder.


----------



## aaiilyzii

Ferrari is the only stamp bag thats been goin' around Uniontown recently ...
The first night I got them, they were pretty small, and mixed up a brownish color,
the usual color you would expect from dope, but the very next day, me & my boy took his friend to the burgh to cop some bags & he picked up the Ferraris - from the exact same dude my other dope dealer got his from, and this time when i mixed them up, they were a milky white color, and the dope was completely different looking, tasting, the whole 9 yardds ...
has anyone else come across the Ferrari's and experienced the same shit?
Got some Ferrari's again today and they were 4 times the size of the previous ones,
and I know they weren't pinched before I bought them earlier cos I was right there as he bought them straight from dude.
Anyway ...


*Ferrari*
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 3/10
Stamp: Red (FERRARI w/ horse logo)
ROA: IV


----------



## Maggots428

^^^ another 'same stamp/different cut' situation.. must be going around lately.


----------



## phr

teethmarks said:


> ROA: snooter


I don't know if that's a typo or just slang I'm not familiar with.


----------



## teethmarks

phrozen said:


> I don't know if that's a typo or just slang I'm not familiar with.



up my nose with a rubber hose


----------



## slackboxed

teethmarks said:


> up my nose with a rubber hose



rofl!!


----------



## okterrific

Hey people after making a recent trip to Paterson i copped some:

BOOST UNLIMITED-PURPLE STAMP-NO GRAPHIC
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 6/10 PRETTY AVERAGE LOOKS GOOD- THEY PRODUCT WAS WHITE AND NICE AND FLAKY LIKE IT SHOULD BE WHEN GETTING GOOD DOPE!
THESE WERE PACKED UP PRETTY NEATLY THEY TOOK THEIR HARD TIME PACKING THESE UP BEFORE HITTING THE STREET.

OTHER COMMENT: THESE ARE A TERRIFIC FIND OUT OF P-TOWN CONSIDERING THE CRAP THAT HAS BEEN FLOATING AROUND THE STREETS THE PAST 2 WEEKS, IF YOU AHPPEN TO COME ACROSS THEM GET THESE YOU WILL BE HAPPY WITH YOUR PURCHASE AND IT WILL GET YOU HIGH AND NODDING.  

TWIN TURBO-BLUE STAMP
Quality: 5.5/10- PRETTY STANDARD NOTHING TOO SPECIAL
Quantity: 5/10 THE COUNT ON THESE DEF COULD OF BEEN BIGGER BUT THEY WERE NOT TOTALLY SKIMPPED LIKE OTHER SHIT HAS BEEN LATLEY OUT OF P-TOWN
OTHER COMMENTS: THESE ARE FROM THE SAME PEOPLE AS THE ORIGNAL BLUE TURBO STAMP THAT HAS BEEN AROUND, THEY ARE PRETTY MUCH VERY SIMILAR AND MOST PROB THE SAME PRODUCT IN THEM.
IF YOU HAPPEN TO COME ACROSS THESE GET THEM THEY WILL DEF DO THE JOB AND MAKE YOU GET OFF EMPTY AND BE HAPPY, BUT DON'T BUY TOO MANY CAUSE THERE IS BETTER SHIT OUT THERE!!

PEACE  OUT AND BE SAFE PEOPLE!!


----------



## Manic_at_the_disco

So it's been a minute since I posted on here. Nice too see more people representing the burgh! So I've been banging for damn near 6 years now but have been off and on subs for the last 1.5. Got some red DOA this week that were like a 5-6. The O was a grenade. Last night got lucky 13 which have the sickest stamp I have ever seen on a bag.  It looks like a tattoo. I would give them a 6-7. My boys seemed to  like them too. I heard the LOL are alright. Probably the same as DOA. Stay safe out there everyone.

**If you are going to rate bags, please put them in the proper format** -Thizzer


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

Hey Guys, I'm a long-time BL reader and recently made an account! The name is Rob, I'm from the Paterson, NJ area. So let's see...

*Powerhouse*
_Graphic:_ None.
_Appearence:_ Standard NE white/beige.
_Quality:_ 5/10
_Quanity:_ 5/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ This is the second or third round of "Powerhouses". Let's just say other have been better.

*Michael Jackson*
_Graphic:_ Michael striking a pose.
_Appearence:_ Slightly darker than the standard NE Powder.
_Quality:_ 6.5/10
_Quanity:_ 6/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ One of the better Michael-themed stamped around Paterson lately.

*Turbo*
_Graphic:_ None.
_Appearence:_ Fairly white/beige, moderately flaky.
_Quality:_ 4/10
_Quanity:_ 7/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ Seen these stamps about 6 weeks ago and they were roughly the same. They are packed neatly and are decently fat bags, but the quality is lacking.

*Fame*
_Graphic:_ None.
_Appearence:_ Standard white/beige. Flaky like it should be.
_Quality:_ 7/10
_Quanity:_ 5/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ Decent quality stamps. Smaller bags, but much less cut then other stamps going around right now. Liked it...

*Twin Turbo*
_Graphic:_ None.
_Appearence:_ Fairly white/beige, more powdery than its predecessor.
_Quality:_ 2/10
_Quanity:_ 6/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ Believe these to be a more stepped on version of the "Turbo"stamp. It literally took twice - yes twice - the amount to get me feeling the same as the original "Turbo".

*Red Zone*
_Graphic:_ None.
_Appearence:_ Gray & Very powdery. Wide bags.
_Quality:_ 7/10
_Quanity:_ 5/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ At first the appearance of this diesel scarred me a little bit, however these are the best Paterson stamps I have acquired in the past 2 weeks. Two got me as fucked up as 5 - 6 of the Twin Turbo's. Paterson is in quite a quality slump right now so if you see these stamps grab a couple.

Paterson has been lacking in quality for about 3 weeks now, like a bunch of people here - I'd like it to improve. Oh well 8(

To Poster "okteriffic": The "Twin Turbos" are extremely poor stamps.


----------



## Modnaro

Finnaly something that i find to be fire in the Burgh, Pittsburgh , PA

Stamp Name: CHUCK NORRIS
Graphic: A fist
Color: Light Green
Quantiy: 9/10 very packed , light tan good looking shit
Quality 8.5 maybe even 9/10 I IVd 3,, and before that I ate a shit load of Dexedrine like easily 80 mgs... and idk right now not only did i have a great ass rush, right now im very very relaxed, could even nod off, I also am a bit queezy in my stomach like I used to get when I was new to dope or way way back when i'd eat too many percs or vikes

all in all in my opinon these are the best in the Burgh right now... I found them to be better than DEPARTURE by a  good bit, which those whee solid

Get these if you can...


----------



## Khadijah

Hahah, wow...looks like I picked a good fucken time to get clean huh...Readin this shit got me feelin a lil better about not using...cuz it looks like I aint missin out on much from wat Im readin here...Shit

Hope that when i get back into the game whenever that may be that there will be some straight fire waitin for me...Its gonna be hard since Im pretty sure that by the time I can use again i will of prolly lost touch w/most of my peoples, but I aint worryin about that til that time comes, Id be mad as hell if i was riskin my ass on some go to prison shit  everyday just to cop bullshit-ass dope. Im glad i decided to read this thread, cuz i wasnt gonna...Had me all thinkin like aw man Ima feen hard as hell hearin about all this ish..and wat do i see but a drought in paterson , Now i got a smile on my face and workin on a nice relaxed feelin off this methadone if i bump up my dose with a "lil" extra  (or a lot...) Anyways tho, take it from me,...Yall should get into the clinic for a month or so, get them liquid handcuffs, quit riskin that ass for garbage. Just for a lil while. save up some dough, let the booty dope sell out and the new bricks come in, and by the time u get back to the hood the winter fire will be out and youll be noddin away with a lowered tolerance and you wont be broke-ass neither, win/win situation...

Anyways, Maybe this is just me but IMO the fall and spring dope is usually beat-ass, the best fire is in winter and summer

And Shout out to all my paterson dopeheads, jarrett, okterrific, velvet973, es and everybody else fuckin wit p town who i aint talked to in a minite on here, stay safe b good holla at cha girl..


----------



## aaiilyzii

DO NOT, WHATEVER YOU DO.. PICK UP ANY BAGS CALLED "BOOST"

-they have a green stamp & the Boost Mobile logo..
got these a few nights ago down the burgh, completely FAKE.
either that or the dope was absolute GARBAGE.
me & my boy did 4 a piece & they didn't even take our sickness away.
dunno what the deal is with these? has anyone else come across them?
the "dope" doesn't even mix up like it should.. kinda looked like an orange color?
anyway, just puttin that out there, so no one else makes the same mistake i did.

-stay safe~*


----------



## deeSUHAL

This is all out of paterson NJ

Sucidal Thoughts
Graphic: Ambulance (old school english looking, kinda like a car)
Appearence: light brown
Quality: 7/10
Quanity: better than average
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: very simliar to tropic thunder

tropic thunder
Graphic: Just text
Appearence: light brown
Quality: 7.5/10
Quanity: better than average
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: very simliar to Suciidal thoughts 

Mega Millions
Graphic: Mega millions logo
Appearence: light brown clumps up a-lot
Quality: 4.5/10
Quanity:  average
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: very simliar to Renegade.

Mega Millions
Graphic: Mega millions logo
Appearence: light brown clumps up a-lot
Quality: 5.5/10
Quanity:  average
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: very simliar to straight dope

Renegade
Graphic: Native American 
Appearence: light brown
Quality: 5.5/10
Quanity: better than average
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: very simliar mega millions in texture 

King Of Dope 
Graphic: A crown with text underneath it
Appearence: white
Quality: 5.5/10
Quanity:  Pretty fat
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: 

Young Money
Graphic: 3 Hunder dollar bills with young money written above it
Appearence: white 
Quality: 3.5/10
Quanity: smaller than average
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: i heard there is 2 batch one is garbage and supposedly the other is fire.

Empire State
Graphic: just text
Appearence: light brown 
Quality: 6.0/10
Quanity:  average
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: same exact dope as mars vs. venus

Mars Vs. Venus
Graphic: just text
Appearence: light brown 
Quality: 6.0/10
Quanity:  average
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: same exact dope as empire state

Think Happy Thoughts
Graphic: just text
Appearence: \white
Quality: 5.5/10
Quanity:  average
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: burns a-lot 


Oh and i got one stamp from newark nj


Direct Hit
Graphic: boxing gloves with text underneath
Appearence: dark brown and clumpy
Quality: 3.0/10
Quanity:  small 
ROA: Intranasal
Comments: i thought it suck but my boy claims he likes it


----------



## JimLovesOxies

my buddy just got some bags in Hartford CT called Cobra, not sure about the packaging yet as I am with my family in NC, but I shall be returning to PA on tuesday to give them a shot, so to speak(lol) Its not often we get diesel from hartford but he used to pitch up there and he has some good friends helping us out. Cant fuckin wait to mix up a shot 

Any Hartford heads had these? he said theyre good but his tolerance is fairly low. Im just curious


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

I hear you Lacey, I'm due for a monthly script of Oxy IR's (90x 15mg) which I'm going to taper with and try and stay out for some time lol. These past weeks have been realllly straining on the wallet and to get the quality that's been around (aside from yesterday & today), it's just not adding up 

As I was saying, I grabbed bundle of some _very_ decent stuff before. Quality returning...? We'll see.

*Suicidal Thoughts*
_Graphic:_ Old-School Ambulance (See pic. below)
_Appearence:_ A nice white/beige blend.
_Quality:_ 7/10
_Quanity:_ 8.5/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ I had a very hard time reading the text on these bags, I'm guessing the actual stamp used to stamp the bag must have been beat. deeSUHAL (thanks) described the graphic which is how I know its a "Suicidal Thought". Best packed bags I've seem in a long time - all of them. One of the stamps had literally 3 times the amount of all the others. Aside from that, the quality was very good. Better than the "Red Zone" stamps I had the other day. Highly suggest you get these, fuck it grab 2 buns if you got the loot...


*NSFW*:


----------



## kid_a

just picked up a couple different varieties in paterson on my first ever trip there.  first post on bluelight as well.  great thread.  

*Young Money*
Graphic: $100 bills w/ Young Money written above
Appearance: white
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 3/10
ROA: Insufflation
Comments: not very impressed with it.

*Boost Unlimited*
Graphic: none
Appearance: white
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 6.5/10
ROA: Insufflation
Comments: not too shabby.  i'd recommend it.


----------



## Modnaro

Pittsburgh , PA of course

Stamp Name: D.O.A in Red
Graphic: a grenade
Quantiy: very good count like 9/10 very packed
Quality: 9/10 fucking fire... like ive been doing like 4-5 bag shots usalyl lately and most dope as of late has only been giving me a rush and a very mild high ,, i only did 1 of these around 4, and the nagain 10, did alot of speed today too and idk they had me very sedated , and i fucking was puking I havent puked on dope in a long long long time

finnaly have been getting some good quality in Pitts ,,, had chuck norris early today and i was like damn itd be ahrd to top these then i got these and yeah...


----------



## Tech User

PITTSBURGH - 
(steeler sunday)


IV
Star Tracks - green Stamp
Quantity - 7/10
quality - 4/10

these arent bad, i would say slightly below someting i would stay on till they were gone
they are def repacked then the last batch a month ago. . . seems 2times more cut but 5times more in the bag. . . overall . . probably a 5.5


----------



## Tech User

anyone else in the burgh be gettin slammed with the 7ups? green stamp, 7up logo(like the word) seems like everyone got these

and if you have gotten them are they good? i got them once (last week)and rated them a 4 for quantity and quality. i might have just have had a bad dope day??? 

anyway, i went for the 
star tracks -green stamp, (packed nice and neat)again today. . . not fire but the size of these bastards makes up for it and they keep you off emtpy for a long time. . .i did my last shot at 10pm last night and didnt wake up (startin to feel sick) at 11am.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

I don't know how people seem to like those SUICIDAL THOUGHTS (red) stamps. Tried two different batches and thought both were WEAK SAUCE.  Thank god shit is picking back up in Ptown.  Was scared this garbage wasn't goin away!  Anyway my bricks of OVERDOSE are almost gone so i grabbed a variety pack yesterday.

City: Patterson, NJ
Color: BLUE
Stamp/Graphic: DEF JAM/cd graphic
Quality: 5/10
Notes: Very average shit, nothing special at all

City: Patterson, NJ
Color: 5 were BLUE, 5 were RED
Stamp/Graphic: EMPIRE STATE/?dont remember graphic?
Quality: Thought the RED stamps were better at about a 6/10 and the BLUE  
             stamps I'd only rate a 4/10

City: Patterson, NJ
Color: REDish PINK (cant really tell if its RED or smudged PINK?)
Stamp/Graphic: DROP DEAD/no graphic
Quality: 8/10 Shit was tits!!!


City: Plainfield, NJ
Color: BLACK
Stamp/Graphic: E.S.P.N./no graphic
Quality: 8/10
Notes: I am fucking shocked!!! Plainfield has some of the worst diesel in
           Jersey.  Only reason I even tried these was because dealer called me  
           to have me sample 2.  Very dark dope, GIANT ASS BAGS i'd rate a 9 
           quantity wise. Bottom fold was more than 3/4 full!!!

I doubt anyone cops in Plainfield, but if you do grab these ESPN's while they around.


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

It's not like the "Suicidal Thoughts" are straight fire, they were just the most quality, best-packed bags I've seen in a week or two. And by the way, it's "Pa*t*erson" not "Patterson"...


----------



## Khadijah

di.ACE.tyl.rob said:


> I hear you Lacey, I'm due for a monthly script of Oxy IR's (90x 15mg) which I'm going to taper with and try and stay out for some time lol. These past weeks have been realllly straining on the wallet and to get the quality that's been around (aside from yesterday & today), it's just not adding up
> 
> As I was saying, I grabbed bundle of some _very_ decent stuff before. Quality returning...? We'll see.
> 
> *Suicidal Thoughts*
> _Graphic:_ Old-School Ambulance (See pic. below)
> _Appearence:_ A nice white/beige blend.
> _Quality:_ 7/10
> _Quanity:_ 8.5/10
> _ROA:_ Intranasal
> _Comments:_ I had a very hard time reading the text on these bags, I'm guessing the actual stamp used to stamp the bag must have been beat. deeSUHAL (thanks) described the graphic which is how I know its a "Suicidal Thought". Best packed bags I've seem in a long time - all of them. One of the stamps had literally 3 times the amount of all the others. Aside from that, the quality was very good. Better than the "Red Zone" stamps I had the other day. Highly suggest you get these, fuck it grab 2 buns if you got the loot...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



damn, u say cop 2 bundles like that would be stocking up...Heh, when i was using I wish 2 buns coulda been considered a stock pile...More like "ill be coverd for a day and the morning wake up shot maybe if i nod out before i finish it all in one night"


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

The "fuck it grab 2 if ya can" is more of a figurative speach. More like, "Grab twice what you were gonna because it's much better than what's been around" sorta thing.

Believe me, 2 buns is not lasting for shit. But I'm sure you know how it is...

Edit: Just got back from coppin'. Heres what's up:

*Young Money*
_Graphic:_ $100 Dollar Bill
_Appearence:_ White/beige standard shade.
_Quality:_ 4.5/10
_Quanity:_ 5/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ I was kind of fucked up already when I blew this & it was only 1 bag so my accuracy might be off. This bag seemed pretty average, definetely has it's share of heroin in there, but nothing off the charts. Ehh..

To Poster deeSUAL: It's funny you say that there are 2 batches of Young Money - Fire & Trash. I found that it was pretty average, but as I stated I only had 1 bag and I was pretty faded already. I'll see if I can score some more, hoping of course I will run into a blazing fire.


----------



## XblindtruthX

STAMP WARNING!!!

BOOST UNILIMITED - Purple

There are two batches floating around.

One is straight fire
Quality - 8
Quantity - 6

and the other is cut.... badly

Quality - 5
Quantity - 8
Comes up milky white. you cant even cook it clear it just boils into little bubbles of whiteness.
You can get some shot out of it if you dilute it enough and cook then dilute then cook.

but its just a waste.
be warned.
if the bags are huge and white like white whit then your ripped.

but if the bags are small and a darker white that cooked up black then your good to get toasty.


----------



## poker_player_haze

missyKO said:


> ok so the other day my dude handed me two loose bags saying that some dude gave it to him to sample. I forgot about them til today so i opened one and poured it out and surprise! the powder iniside was light and powdery and a dark gray color. I didnt do it cause I'm weary- I've never seen anything like that before? does anyone have a clue? i mean i didn't pay for them so its cool, i'm just curious.
> Stamp: Ace of Spades(in black)



im from li when i used to cop in bk ace of spades was like the best  it could get dealers would keep those to use for themselves and get ridofother stamps


----------



## teethmarks

those young money bags are all over paterson right now and  i just want to give a heads up that there are two versions going around that vary in strength greatly.  someone already mentioned it but i figured i would corroborate it. did a few the other day and it was immediately apparent one of the bags i put up my nose was very different.  i imagine it is more of an issue if you IV.  be safe.


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

teethmarks said:


> those young money bags are all over paterson right now and  i just want to give a heads up that there are two versions going around that vary in strength greatly.  someone already mentioned it but i figured i would corroborate it. did a few the other day and it was immediately apparent one of the bags i put up my nose was very different.  i imagine it is more of an issue if you IV.  be safe.



Did you get the Young Money's all together in a common bundle, or were the different ones from a separate pick up? Also, were there any inconsistencies in the stamp (color, packing, type of bag)?


*Red Bull*
_Graphic:_ A Bull (The Red Bull Mascot - See pic. below)
_Appearence:_ Very white, a little stickier than usual.
_Quality:_ 4/10
_Quanity:_ 4/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ These were the just under middle of the road - slightly below average dope. The pack could have been a lot better, some where only a quarter up the first fold. The stamps were also somewhat sloppy, but not to the point that I think they were stepped on (well any extra cut up). Also, some were stamped _red_, while some were stamped _purple_, & others were a fade between the two.


*NSFW*:


----------



## teethmarks

di.ACE.tyl.rob said:


> Did you get the Young Money's all together in a common bundle, or were the different ones from a separate pick up? Also, were there any inconsistencies in the stamp (color, packing, type of bag)?




common bun, which makes it kind of fucked up. so the packing was all the same.


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










the darker colored one is the heat.


----------



## whitechocolate32

Modnaro said:


> Finnaly something that i find to be fire in the Burgh, Pittsburgh , PA
> 
> Stamp Name: CHUCK NORRIS
> Graphic: A fist
> Color: Light Green
> Quantiy: 9/10 very packed , light tan good looking shit
> Quality 8.5 maybe even 9/10 I IVd 3,, and before that I ate a shit load of Dexedrine like easily 80 mgs... and idk right now not only did i have a great ass rush, right now im very very relaxed, could even nod off, I also am a bit queezy in my stomach like I used to get when I was new to dope or way way back when i'd eat too many percs or vikes
> 
> all in all in my opinon these are the best in the Burgh right now... I found them to be better than DEPARTURE by a  good bit, which those whee solid
> 
> Get these if you can...



are they better then the murder inc's and presidents?


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

Damn, that's weird as fuck...

Some of the _Young Money's_ are light brown and low-quality, while others are dark brown and high-quality? Is this correct? Strange...


----------



## teethmarks

di.ACE.tyl.rob said:


> Some of the _Young Money's_ are light brown and low-quality, while others are dark brown and high-quality? Is this correct? Strange...



kinda. the low quality are kinda white.  the high quality, or fent, or something else that seriously hampers vital functions are tan beige.



di.ACE.tyl.rob said:


> Damn, that's weird as fuck...



when the going gets weird, the weird turn pro


----------



## whitechocolate32

some ratings all out of jersey--p town/newark
iv


first lady
green stamp
quantity-5
quality-6

first lady
purple stamp
quantity 5
quality-5.5

winter fire
green stamp
quantity-6 to  7
quality-7

tiffany
dark purple stamp
quantity-7
quality-8

la cura
red stamp
quantity-5 
quality-4

with the exception of la cura, all of these are good bags. The tiffany's you need probably a little more than half ofwhat you would normally use to have a nice nod.


----------



## Tech User

Pittsburgh
tuesday morning


IV
Adoration - red stamp
quantity 6/10
quality 5/10
better than average cause the size is nice for this sort or D! dude called me last nite and said he got these. i was happy, had them b4, but been seein them on here with a good rating more recently

also any get:

TrueBlood - Red Satmp
(was a dickhair away from gettin them today till my number one dude called me back on the way to cop)



lacey k said:


> damn, u say cop 2 bundles like that would be stocking up...Heh, when i was using I wish 2 buns coulda been considered a stock pile...More like "ill be coverd for a day and the morning wake up shot maybe if i nod out before i finish it all in one night"




hahah! yeah exactly, maybe a mornin dose if you pass the hell out before you get to em all



NFGvans628 said:


> Pittsburgh!
> 
> 
> stamp: Frank Lucas
> graphic: n/a
> quality: 7/10
> quanity: 8/10
> 
> stamp: Departure
> graphic: n/a
> quality: 9/10
> quanity: 9/10
> 
> ------
> stay away from the "Snoop Dogs" from what i hear they are bunk




are the departures still blue stamp


----------



## es1684

beat dope!!!

so in the past 2 days ive grabbed 5 stamps all that ive had in the last few days that were all good. the ones i got recently, all 5 different stamps, were all the same beat shit now... mixes up to a milky offwhite nasty liquid. tastes like xanax and tylonal. im thinking that the distributors fucked up while making this batch cuz 2 of my connects allways have different shit that the other one will never have, but they both wound up with the same nasty ass shit in them.

powerhouse
mr perfect
boost unlimited
moonwalk
destruction
fame

all those are fucked and i think the new mjs and beat its are too... madd loot thrown away


----------



## whitechocolate32

es1684 said:


> beat dope!!!
> 
> so in the past 2 days ive grabbed 5 stamps all that ive had in the last few days that were all good. the ones i got recently, all 5 different stamps, were all the same beat shit now... mixes up to a milky offwhite nasty liquid. tastes like xanax and tylonal. im thinking that the distributors fucked up while making this batch cuz 2 of my connects allways have different shit that the other one will never have, but they both wound up with the same nasty ass shit in them.
> 
> powerhouse
> mr perfect
> boost unlimited
> moonwalk
> destruction
> fame
> 
> all those are fucked and i think the new mjs and beat its are too... madd loot thrown away


i had the green stamp fame's and i thought they were about at least a 5.5-6 on quality?? idk man...


----------



## pittsburghs-finest

*new shizzle*

what up my opiate lovin friends, just got a quick chance to post o few new things ive been into...

STAR TRACKno graphic

quality5/10
quanity 4/10 -and not very persistant, some are huge while others are huge
neatness 3/10

overall not to bad but im sure theres much better around


also i just got a connect that cops like a half a kilo from NYC and sells it in baggies by the gram, straight fire...hard as a rock and will put you in the best euphoria than anything bagged up, worth every penny...and he looks out on the sick days he makes sure im not sick so this is now my #1 man

anyway stay safe yall but stay high!


----------



## jarettscapo

es1684 said:


> beat dope!!!
> 
> so in the past 2 days ive grabbed 5 stamps all that ive had in the last few days that were all good. the ones i got recently, all 5 different stamps, were all the same beat shit now... mixes up to a milky offwhite nasty liquid. tastes like xanax and tylonal. im thinking that the distributors fucked up while making this batch cuz 2 of my connects allways have different shit that the other one will never have, but they both wound up with the same nasty ass shit in them.
> 
> powerhouse
> mr perfect
> boost unlimited
> moonwalk
> destruction
> fame
> 
> all those are fucked and i think the new mjs and beat its are too... madd loot thrown away



u got a beat ass connect then my dude cuz powerhouse are rockin, boost unlimited are the same EXACT dope as the powerhouse - they just switched up the name of it (kno this for a fact cuz was told the same thing by 2 different solid connects from different sides of the hood), and fame are solid and real good too. There ARE 2 different batches of the boosts goin around that mix up REAL milky and really really cut and light in color - the real ones just like the good powerhouses mix up very dark and clean and clear like water. My #2 dude had the real ones one day then the next day he said he had same so i figured he aint get rid of all that he re'd-up on and i didnt see dude's post before i went and sure enuff he must've grabbed more thinkin they were the same but turned out to be the new beat batch of em so i got stuck wit only a couple bags thank god. Seems like ur beat ass connect re's-up on the cheapest bricks he can find which are the copy-cat and beat stamps of well known good dope. ive had almost everyone of the stamps u listed as beat and they are ALL VERY VERY good dope.   tell ur man hes beat and go get some new connects and try not to waste ur money lil bro. 

Grabbed some new shit i never had b4 tonite

*Red Zone*
Quality - 6.5/10 - VERY nice. VERY DARK VERY CLEAN, Nice rush very decent 
Quantity - 5/10 - average. 
Color, Consistency - not sticky - light tan - very crumbly and powdery, not clumpy together - the little bit that stuck to the bag stuck in little small round bits of it. very nice dope - well worth the buy. if u find em - why not? grab a bunch.  
WAS FOLDED STRANGE - folded like extra fold - half the size as a normal bag. the are like tiny rectangles; never seen it folded like this - seen the type of bag but not folded down like that - oh well, wats inside is wat matters.


get at me n be safe - 1


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

I'm assuming you got these "Red Zones" from Paterson (See pic.)? If so, yeah they're pretty good shit, at first I was scarred because of the excessive folds & dry powdery gray shit that was inside. Just goes to show ya, you can never judge the quality by appearance (Too a point)


*NSFW*:


----------



## Ant0lak

Chicago
Stamp: Blue Devil
Graphic: Clear bag with devil face outline
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 9/10

Stamp: Stay High
Graphic: Red Bombs
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 6/10

Stamp: Dollar
Graphic: Dollar Sign
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 5/10


----------



## es1684

honestly  i know this isnt a place for anything other then stamps  but my dood jarret   you dont know me "LIL BRO". and trust as my word i dont like the attitude of what seems to be you disrepecting me for no reason othjer then me trying to help you out. u rate bags wrong every time and your gonna tell me that my man that ive been going to for over a year is a cheapskate. just so u can read this again and grasp the undersatnding of what i said be4... the people that bag up the dope and buy the real weight  not your connects prolly cut the shit up worng or something happened and now all the bags plus others i dont know about are all fucked up... if you dont think i know what im talking about  thats fine my dood.... im helping at least everyone else on this site from this area out... i had all them fuckin stamps almost the day be4 from the same peeps and they were fine. on the "RE-S" they all got new batches and thats whats in em.. u find straight bags with those names you getting the older ones and your lucky... half the town is flooded with this shit now. you aint gotta believe me jarret. but i could give a shit what you think since what you think usually aint right.


----------



## jimmyjames

*7 up urs*

jus grabbed some of the 7up bags today the quanity is small and the quality id give an average 5. stay safe people also the lol are average not as good as the doa's peace

*can you please be a bit more specific when you rate bags? Or better yet, can you follow the instructions of the thread? -thizzer*


----------



## okterrific

es1684 said:


> honestly  i know this isnt a place for anything other then stamps  but my dood jarret   you dont know me "LIL BRO". and trust as my word i dont like the attitude of what seems to be you disrepecting me for no reason othjer then me trying to help you out. u rate bags wrong every time and your gonna tell me that my man that ive been going to for over a year is a cheapskate. just so u can read this again and grasp the undersatnding of what i said be4... the people that bag up the dope and buy the real weight  not your connects prolly cut the shit up worng or something happened and now all the bags plus others i dont know about are all fucked up... if you dont think i know what im talking about  thats fine my dood.... im helping at least everyone else on this site from this area out... i had all them fuckin stamps almost the day be4 from the same peeps and they were fine. on the "RE-S" they all got new batches and thats whats in em.. u find straight bags with those names you getting the older ones and your lucky... half the town is flooded with this shit now. you aint gotta believe me jarret. but i could give a shit what you think since what you think usually aint right.




Hey ES... I totaly agree that sumthing fucked up happend to the batches of dope cause all those stamps you metioned above a few post earlier were good dope at one point when they 1st hit the streets, now they all have gone to shit the dope is cut with some wirid nasty cut that makes the dope taste really nasty and mixes very milky. It really wierd that all those stamps were great product than all of a sudden when the new batches hit the streets it was all mad cut and diluted. I hope everything gets back to normal soon this nasty super cut shit is not working for me and its not even enough to keep me well... what a waste of $$$ my advice is to stay away from p-town for a few days till all this shitty product get sold and new good batches of new stamps hit the streets.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ant0lak said:


> Chicago
> Stamp: Blue Devil
> Graphic: Clear bag with devil face outline
> Quantity: 6/10
> Quality: 9/10
> 
> Stamp: Stay High
> Graphic: Red Bombs
> Quantity: 7/10
> Quality: 6/10
> 
> Stamp: Dollar
> Graphic: Dollar Sign
> Quantity: 5/10
> Quality: 5/10



Wow chicago is going the stamp route finally, what about milwaukee? Considering milwaukee gets almost all the heroin they sell straight from chicago.... I did heroin in milwaukee and chicago from 2002-2004 and only encountered foil tiny, tiny wraps of dimes. Dimes that came in nickle bags normally used for low grade marijuana. And occasionally wrapped in newspaper sales ads. If it was raw it was always in foil and 25 bucks got you just under .2 always banging quality. 1, 25 of raw kept me good for at least 3 hours .... by good I mean nodding... and kept sick off for at least 8-10 hours after the shot. So when did stamps start appearing in Chicago/Milwaukee area? In the last 2 years or so?

and to edit to add:



okterrific said:


> Hey ES... I totaly agree that sumthing fucked up happend to the batches of dope cause all those stamps you metioned above a few post earlier were good dope at one point when they 1st hit the streets, now they all have gone to shit the dope is cut with some wirid nasty cut that makes the dope taste really nasty and mixes very milky. It really wierd that all those stamps were great product than all of a sudden when the new batches hit the streets it was all mad cut and diluted. I hope everything gets back to normal soon this nasty super cut shit is not working for me and its not even enough to keep me well... what a waste of $$$ my advice is to stay away from p-town for a few days till all this shitty product get sold and new good batches of new stamps hit the streets.


 I heard there was that 100,000 glassine h mill that got shut down in paterson. Think it could be effecting quality??


----------



## pittsburgh

DOA's 
stamp: D [grenade] A
graphic: RED
quality: 7/10
quantity: 8/10 for the 'burgh

lucky 13's
stamp: BLACK
graphic: 13 ON BACK/ JOKER ON FRONT
quality: 8/10
quantity: 7/10

screw face
stamp: SCREW FACE
graphic: LIGHT GREEN
quality: 7/10
quantity: 7.5/10

star track 
stamp: STAR TRACK
graphic: GREEN
quality: 6/10
quantity: 7/10

stamp: ALL BLACK, GOLD HEARTS
graphic: 
quality: 9-6/10 these bags fell off recently
quantity: 6-7/10

But i'm curious if anyone has seen the "king kong" ones, I've been hearing about them, but the way things are around here, buying something you don't know about is one, a waste of money, and two, a sick morning. Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## pmmcl

I don't really like to rate stamps that have already been rated, because where we cop (Uniontown) is about an hour south Pittsburgh. All of our bags usually come from Pittsburgh. By the time it gets to Uniontown, it's been stepped on and bags are skimped so it's hard to rate them in the same way, just because we're getting tampered product from some of the bags, so the reviews might not be accurate as to what the unadulterated bags might have been.

Lately, though, we've been copping bundles of stuff that comes straight from Pittsburgh by the brick, untouched, so it's basically the same quality as the stuff in Pittsburgh. I won't bother posting reviews of the ones I know have been tampered with so I don't give anyone the wrong idea. Here are a few of the bags we've seen that are of Pittsburgh quality.

But just for reference, all of these are from Uniontown, but can be considered Pittsburgh dope.

Just to note: *All ROA's will be rated as Intranasal.*


Stamp: *STAR TRACK*
Graphic: Just Text
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments: Average, run of the mill bags. Not too fat (most are around 60% of the first fold, which is about average for the area). Nothing to write home about but don't be afraid to cop them, they get the job done.


Stamp: *LUCKY 13*
Graphic: This is probably the coolest graphic I've ever seen on a back. A menacing joker (not batman's joker, like a joker from a deck of cards) is on them. It looks more like a tattoo than a stamp
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 7/10
Comments: Fat bags, cool ass stamp, and pretty decent dope. Some of the best around the Greater Pittsburgh area. These are worth copping just to save the bag to show people how awesome it looks. 

Stamp: *ADORATION*
Graphic: Just the red text
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 8/10
Comments: Some of these were packed to the first fold, which is almost unheard of around here. White and flaky, these are great if you can find them.

Stamp: *Ferrari*
Graphic: The Ferrari horse symbol
Quality: 3-4/10
Quantity: 4/10
Comments: Bags look fuller than they really are. There's not much dope in them even though they look pretty packed initially. Flick them down and you'll see they're maybe 25% filled to the first fold. Tan dope, very strong vinegar-y taste, but deceivingly so. Avoid these if possible.

Stamp: *7-Up*
Graphic: Just the 7-Up logo text
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: This is what my buddy said. I didn't get to try these but he was pleased with his. Was very similar to ADORATION, he said, could be from the same batch (they came in a mix-n-match bundle.

/////////

And now, this shit just came around today. It is one of the few bags that I can truly say is FIRE around these parts. Better than the first WONDERFUL's, better than the old NY TIMES (my previous favorite), better than the first batch of TWITTERs or SOULJA BOYs or anything else. If you can find them, snatch them up.


Stamp: *GRAVY*
Graphic: Just text, all caps
Quality: 8.5/10
Quantity: 9/10
Comments: Each bag in the bundle was packed, filled all the way to the first fold. The bags had a strong taste and an immediate impact. Closest thing to a rush I've felt intranasally, and that's just off the first bag. I usually can do a half gram and get a decent nod; after 3 I could barely move, nodding like crazy. It's a non-sticky, grayish powder. Even now, hours later, I'm still catching an occasional nod off of it (I've had a minute-long nod about three times while writing this series of reviews). If you can find them, by all means grab them all up. I had never read about them on BL or heard about them before today, but they are the best I've tried since I started with stamps.



There are more that have come and gone over the past month. The pink bags with no stamp were pretty fat and good, the snoop doggs that seem to always be around are pretty good. True Religion were around and it was good dope but the guy who had them for us skimped them drastically so it's hard to give it an accurate rating. From what I've heard the red DOA's are fire, but I've not had any experience with them firsthand to say for sure. But if you see the GRAVYs around, especially if you're stuck in the Uniontown, Morgantown or Greater Pittsburgh area (where you normally have trouble finding reliable, untainted product), snatch these up before some asshole starts stomping the shit out of them.

Good luck and keep enjoying, fellow BLers.


----------



## jarettscapo

es1684 said:


> honestly  i know this isnt a place for anything other then stamps  but my dood jarret   you dont know me "LIL BRO". and trust as my word i dont like the attitude of what seems to be you disrepecting me for no reason othjer then me trying to help you out. u rate bags wrong every time and your gonna tell me that my man that ive been going to for over a year is a cheapskate. just so u can read this again and grasp the undersatnding of what i said be4... the people that bag up the dope and buy the real weight  not your connects prolly cut the shit up worng or something happened and now all the bags plus others i dont know about are all fucked up... if you dont think i know what im talking about  thats fine my dood.... im helping at least everyone else on this site from this area out... i had all them fuckin stamps almost the day be4 from the same peeps and they were fine. on the "RE-S" they all got new batches and thats whats in em.. u find straight bags with those names you getting the older ones and your lucky... half the town is flooded with this shit now. you aint gotta believe me jarret. but i could give a shit what you think since what you think usually aint right.



my man....wtf are u talkin about - first how - how is everything i say wrong? wat i dont kno wat good dope is? i dont stick a fuckin rig in my arm 10 times a day and magically act like im fucked up? are u retarded? its pretty simple - Powerhouse - bangin; The real boost's; Bangin, Mr Perfect; Decent; just like everything else u listed. and kno i dont kno you; and that dont mean shit. cuz aparently if u gettin the hit dope - ur connect is hit. aint noone care enuff to "give u attitude" - its not why i come here and i certainly dont come here to socialize or go bak and forth wit immature ppl. its very simple; if u gettin hit stamps and im gettin the same ones that are mad good apparently theres something wrong with where ur gettin ur shit from. if anything im lookin u out lil bro; so quit gettin ur panties in a bunch and take someones advice or leave it instead of startin some dumb lil kid drama about absolutely nothing. u act like ur drug dealer is ur family or some shit.  i was just tryina let u kno that ur man has the rip off stamps and not the genuine ones cuz there are PLENTY of good dope out there - i cop it daily. so instead of actin like ur drug dealer is ur girl or some shit maybe ull realize that he dont care bout u he just wants ur money nad if he can cop his bricks for cheaper he gonna do it knowin u gonna pay the same either way. i dont kno u and trust me i got better shit to do than diss some random n***a on the internet; was simply sayin that the bags u said ARE legit if u get the real ones; and u shud check ur mans cuz obviously u gettin hit shit. so take it or leave it; idc. and btw  my ratings are dead on point; i kno dope and for u to tell me wat i say is wrong is not only ignorant its just plain retarded; and btw this thread IS about STAMPS and ONLY STAMPS soo quit catchin feelings and just rate the ish u put up ur nose (or in ur arm in my case) and if someone has advice for u take it or leave it and let it be at that.

**





> btw this thread IS about STAMPS and ONLY STAMPS



_Exactly, so please take this convo to PM. -thizzer_**

ANNNYYYWAYYYYSSSSS

Copped a brick of some new ish. 

Dance Of The Dead  
Quantity - 5/10 - Average, some nice and big; others very average; 
Quality - 6.5/10 - Nicely Above Average - Thought it was same as the OVERDOSE powder-wise and stamp wise, possibly is the same but is a little more cut and is a step down from the OD's but still a good grab and at wat i spent for it there is no way i am less than completely satisfied. 
IF YOU SEE THESE; WHY NOT GRAB EM?  

Stay-Safe; Stay High -YOU KNOWWW


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

I cop in Paterson every damn day and I have to agree, 90% of those bags you listed are "Good Stamps" - I've done them. However, there is a round of crappy knock-offs going around too, I've gotten shitty "Young Money's" along with the good ones. But the good ones are certainly out there, just gotta look or pass the msg. on to your connect if that's an option.

I wouldn't start trying to say that Jarrett & I don't know what we're talking about...


----------



## whitechocolate32

your ratings on stamps are pretty comical sometimes jarrett.and i think my iq goes down everytime i read one of your posts....you really need to get out of jersey and try some other dope. 95% of that stuff you're buying is just enough for the man to have you coming back. it's so funny how people from paterson (with the exception of my boy teethmarks) rant and rave about their dope when in reallity it's barely fucking acceptable and would be considered garbage in other cities like pittsburgh. granted, there are some good bags but the ratio of garbage to quality is pretty bad..anyways


iv

turbo
blue stamp
quality--2
quantity-7
overall 2--nothing but that milky cut..felt a little flicker from a 3 bag shot..don't waste your money

young money
blue stamp
quality3-4
quantity 5-6
overall--same kind of cut as in the turbo's..haven't had the really good ones that pop up out of nowhere..got some more to do though..hopefully i'll get lucky..these were a little better than the turbos as far as how much dope is in them..i would buy something else besides these 2 though.....


----------



## jarettscapo

whitechocolate32 said:


> your ratings on stamps are pretty comical sometimes jarrett..you really need to get out of jersey and try some other dope. 95% of that stuff you're buying is just enough for the man to have you coming back. it's so funny how people from paterson (with the exception of my boy teethmarks) rant and rave about their dope when in reallity it's barely fucking acceptable and would be considered garbage in other cities like pittsburgh. granted, there are some good bags but the ratio of garbage to quality is pretty bad..anyways
> 
> 
> iv
> 
> turbo
> blue stamp
> quality--2
> quantity-7
> overall 2--nothing but that milky cut..felt a little flicker from a 3 bag shot..don't waste your money
> 
> young money
> blue stamp
> quality3-4
> quantity 5-6
> overall--same kind of cut as in the turbo's..haven't had the really good ones that pop up out of nowhere..got some more to do though..hopefully i'll get lucky..these were a little better than the turbos as far as how much dope is in them..i would buy something else besides these 2 though.....




those stamps are wack. and this site has seriously gone to hell. u clearly have no idea wat ur talkin about. jersey has by far the highest quality dope in the country- and its recognized by plenty of government organizations as well as dope heads anywhere that have been to jersey. everyone thats been talkin shit has gotten nothing but trash from the hood. re-read my reviews as well as others- there is trash around and there is fire around just like every city. i love how this has become a debate on how good the dope i get is. u ppl seriously need lives. ur from upstate ny. wtf are u doin coppin from pittsburgh? i kno wat good dope is and of course ive gotten bad shit cuz its always a mix on wats around. i wouldnt waste my time on turbos or young moneys cuz anyone from this area knows that they are a complete waste of money. and whos ranting and raving about stamps? excuse me that my boy almost always has the best thats around and has a good connect. u aint from here and u clearly dont kno wat ur talkin about. so instead of trashin someone about something u know nothing about to dick ride some random dude that u have no idea who ur defending. lets get this clear....one more time. im a fuckin dope head and i slam dope 10 times a day. i kno wat good dope and bad dope is and if anyone else wants to hate that i stay high - i suggest that u re-evaluate ur motives on tlakin shit cuz aparently u just mad that everytime u go to cop u cop it off the open air market where theres nothin but shit around. majority of PA stamps ive seen ive got in jersey weeks before ppl from the burgh or philly rate em or hear of em. so mod im sorry to keep this ridiculous debate going in a non debate thread but lil n***as wanna keep takin beat shots at me for absolutely no reason tryina say i dont kno wat good dope is??? this is extremely comical. this will prolly be the last time i waste my time on this ridiculous site. enjoy ur syracuse dope. lol or drivin an hour n a half to get beat shit. have a great day.


----------



## whitechocolate32

i grew up in pittsburgh and still visit family back home-i lived in brooklyn for a while also..i've had way way more stamps then i rate on this site..i don't rate every bag i get because if it's been done before and it's the right rating why fuck with it?? i put those bad ones on there so no one wastes their time and money, you know, what this thread is supposed to be all about--not "im a fuckin dope head and i slam dope 10 times a day"-jarettfaggo...i'm sure i'm not the only one that is annoyed by your posts and ratings that are 2 points higher than they should be...it's pretty obvious that you know nothing about dope judging by your ratings..i've had 90% of the bags you've rated and you rate bags consistantly higher then everyone else...notice i didn't knock new jersey, if you could read, i knocked paterson..they have a crazy amount of variety but 80% of it is average or below, you shouldn't have to have a great connect that get's the bomb every time...in pittsburgh you get garbage maybe 1 out of 10 times NO MATTER WHO YOU BUY IT FROM...that is funny how you say you "have to know a good connect" to get good dope..that right there shows how wack the dope game is up there..just enough to keep you off sick and keep coming back..congrats jareett, you are a dope feind.


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

Listen - I don't want this to be a dicksizing thread at all but I've tried all of the stamps jarret has tried and his ratings are pretty accurate, I don't see what the problem is here. And yes - Pittsburgh legit has the same stamps as out here in NJ, only a few weeks later. So I don't know where you get the idea that the Burgh has the dank dope whilst Paterson is garbage - it's just unfounded - show me evidence - any source.

And for God sakes, can we use some grammar - my eyes are strained to all shit.


----------



## es1684

does the dance of the dead bags mix up clear?


----------



## Tech User

Pittsburgh

Looking for info on the new Guns and Roses????

or Hamburger Helper???

had the GnRs months ago and they were close to fire. . . hopin sombody already copped them around town cause my man needs some new shizzle before i run out. . .lOl


----------



## jarettscapo

es1684 said:


> does the dance of the dead bags mix up clear?



there must be 2 batchs of the dance.  first brick i got from this new connect wit bangin prices yea it mixed up very clear and very dark - like iced tea - the way it should be. today i had to go cop another most for my man and this time it was a little muddy but still with the cut was fairly decent dope but definitely not the same as yesterday. really still cant complain about how it was today altho i usually frown upon cloudy mix but it would still have to be a solid 4.5 / 5 for quality so i really cant bitch too much. oo i should also mention that todays brick, these bags were more skinnier - i wouldnt say they are the real flimsy bags but there the ones that are like in between the thick solid bags and the flimsy ones. yesterdays brick were in the normal square, not rectangle, everyday thick regular dope glassines. different bag and different mix.   this shit is happenin too much in the hood now-a-days. same shit happened with the boosts. one day they were the same exact dope as the powerhouses just like everyone was sayin - all connects from different sides of the hood said the same shit and it was true. same powder and mixed exactly the same and was the same exact quality/feeling. next day my "last resort" connect which had the real boosts the day before said he had the same so i assumed it was from the same batch that he re'd-up on the day before but he must've grabbed more cuz they were totally different and quite beat (wonder why hes my last resort connect, none of my other boys grab the cheapest shit and play games like that) - unlike todays switch up cuz the dance of the deads today were at the very least average and decent.

hope that answers it for u a lil bit- i suggest only buying a few at first to see which batch it is and then doin ya thing after that; altho to be honest i wouldnt mind gettin the lower quality batch cuz like i said if u cant definitely get something that u know for a fact is gonna be better than they arent a complete waste of money; they do hold a rush and decent legs; just may take u an extra bag than u normally do to achieve it. maybe not even. i didnt do much of the brick i got today cuz like i said they were mostly for my boy. but my normal 7 bag shot got me feelin nice so cant complain really.

good luck and find and cop that FIREEEE.


----------



## jarettscapo

whitechocolate32 said:


> i grew up in pittsburgh and still visit family back home-i lived in brooklyn for a while also..i've had way way more stamps then i rate on this site..i don't rate every bag i get because if it's been done before and it's the right rating why fuck with it?? i put those bad ones on there so no one wastes their time and money, you know, what this thread is supposed to be all about--not "im a fuckin dope head and i slam dope 10 times a day"-jarettfaggo...i'm sure i'm not the only one that is annoyed by your posts and ratings that are 2 points higher than they should be...it's pretty obvious that you know nothing about dope judging by your ratings..i've had 90% of the bags you've rated and you rate bags consistantly higher then everyone else...notice i didn't knock new jersey, if you could read, i knocked paterson..they have a crazy amount of variety but 80% of it is average or below, you shouldn't have to have a great connect that get's the bomb every time...in pittsburgh you get garbage maybe 1 out of 10 times NO MATTER WHO YOU BUY IT FROM...that is funny how you say you "have to know a good connect" to get good dope..that right there shows how wack the dope game is up there..just enough to keep you off sick and keep coming back..congrats jareett, you are a dope feind.





ur a fuckin fool. - do me a favor  search this entire thread and point out more than 5 different stamps taht ive rated over a 7 - 7.5 .  u CANT cuz i HAVENT. so how the fuck u gonna say i rate shit 2 points higher than wat they are. and how in the shit can u even say that uve gotten the same shit i have and alla that. ur sittin at ur lil computer tryina start shit wit me and callin me out wen u have no basis for ur arguement. u make absolutely no sense. my ratings are my ratings. noones fuckin braggin that i bang dope mad times - im sayin that to give ppl an idea of my tolerance so they can compare my ratings against others tolerance level. this aint a dick size thread my man and clearly u have a serious agenda to feel the need to challenge the shit i cop and how i feel about certain shit. and to say i rate shit higher for no reason is absolutely ignorant. wat im supposed to feel bad that my main dude always since ive fucked wit him has the well known best stamps that float around. idc about anything ur sayin and this is a complete waste of this thread. at least i let ppl know my ROA as well as tolerance level so they can compare. ur gonna tell me that i dont kno diesel wen ive never seen u post on how much u use or how u use. anyone and i repeat ANYONE who shoots dope on a daily multiple times a day obviously knows wat good and bad shit is. and there has been plenty of times that my man wasnt around or some shit and i had to resort callin last resort connects that have below average shit and ive posted bout it plenty of times to let ppl kno to stay away. PLENTY OF TIMES. so once again before u go and stick up for someone who wasnt even attacked by me; cuz all i did was give dude some advice and say that the real batches of the stamps he listed are good and he should check his man and shit; and then u gotta hop in outta nowhere wit some retarded negative ass shit for no apparent reason which is actually against the rules of this site. so before u try and put me down again and talk more shit; realize that u dont kno me and u dont kno anything for that matter and if u wanna try makin urself feel more important or better than someone else i suggest u find a real hobby or something of a real accomplishment cuz ur no better than anyone and to be quite honest i couldnt care any less if u got uncut raw daily; i dont care; noone cares so take that shit somewhere else and u should get an infraction for belittling someone on here cuz this aint why we here. so do everyone a favor and end ur little rant cuz ive tried to end this ridiculous debate each time ive posted and again of course another ridiculous post talkin shit bout me that i have to defend. this site, like i said before, has truly gone to hell.  and good lookin out for my dude who knows wassup and has stuck up for wats right. thanks homie; at least someone on here has half a brain. ide love for you to show me where ive CONSISTANTLY rated bags higher than "everyone else" ad notice how even after all that bs ur talkin bout me i still havent really said shit about u or attacked you and callin u names and shit - u clearly have an agenda to feel the need to challenge me for no apparent reason. u must not be to confident in wat ur sayin. grow up; please.


----------



## Bomboclat

*The bickering stops now, take it to PM. *


----------



## jimmyjames

*Toy Story*

i tried thhose 7ups werent bad little below average has anyone tried the toy story in red stamp good dope.


_please use the stamp review format when rating stamps -Thizzer_


----------



## Unbreakable

*logo:*IceCream
*Color:*Purple/blackish stamp
*quality*--7.5
*quantity*--8
*overall*--8
*Location*-- JerseyCity


*logo:*P-Town
*Color:*red stamp
*quality*--6
*quantity*--6
*overall*--6
*Location*-- JerseyCity




*Color:*Blue Slip with no stamp
*quality*--9
*quantity*--7
*overall*--8.5
*Location*-- JerseyCity


----------



## addictanon

Tech User said:


> Pittsburgh
> 
> Looking for info on the new Guns and Roses????
> 
> or Hamburger Helper???
> 
> had the GnRs months ago and they were close to fire. . . hopin sombody already copped them around town cause my man needs some new shizzle before i run out. . .lOl



Hamburger Helper is def pretty good, I think I rated it like a six or six in the half..


----------



## addictanon

I've been noticing lately that Pittsburgh gets alot of the same stamps as I see in Neptune/Asbury...

Also, I wanted to rate:



STAMP NAME: THERAPY

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 7.5

OTHER: PRETTY GOOD NO COMPLAINTS

_________________________________

STAMP NAME: FENDI

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 4.5

QUALITY: 5.5

OTHER: DECENT, EVERYDAY D

____________________________________

STAMP NAME: CRASH (NEW BATCH)

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 5

OTHER: NICE RUSH, BUT DOESN'T SEEM TO LAST LONG, I NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO SAYS THIS. I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW THAT HAPPENS.

____________________________________

STAMP NAME: WONDERFUL

COLOR: PURPLE

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 2

OTHER: GARBAGE

______________________________________

STAMP NAME: FRANK LUCAS

COLOR: GREEN

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 4

QUALITY: 3.5

OTHER: ONLY GOOD IF REALLY SICK AND NEED TO GET OFF E, OTHER THAN THAT ITS PRETTY MUCH GARBAGE, OR VERY CLOSE TO GARBAGE.

_______________________________________



MY BOY SAID HE GOT SOME SHIT CALLED JUST DO IT, WITH THE NIKE CHECK ON IT, HE SAID THE SHIT MADE HIM AND HIS OTHER BOY WHO HE WAS DOIN IT WITH SICK..


----------



## es1684

Honda
quality 5/10 ...being nice
quantity 8/10... pretty big but it dont make up for anything
from paterson....... with the garbage around now ill live with this.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

LOL
Stamp: LOL with a smiley face
Quality: 5/10 not bad, but def nothin compared to some of the stuff that goes round the burgh
Quantity: 6/10 bags were all around the same size and had a decent amount in them
ROA: IV
I would suggest grabbin these if you can. there better than alot of stuff thats around



jarettscapo said:


> ur a fuckin fool. - do me a favor  search this entire thread and point out more than 5 different stamps taht ive rated over a 7 - 7.5 .  u CANT cuz i HAVENT.


btw i did actually do this and found more than 5...and multiple posts about u banging 7 bags 10 times a day...ur really cool though! im sure ur parents must be so proud of you


----------



## Tech User

jimmyjames said:


> i tried thhose 7ups werent bad little below average has anyone tried the toy story in red stamp good dope.
> 
> 
> _please use the stamp review format when rating stamps -Thizzer_




yeah, they aint to bad. . . i rated em a 4/10 and a 4/10 . . . so i agree. just a little below normal dope. . .but by no means am i sayin they are bad, just a lil below average like you say

grabbed a couple breezers of these the other day, but this brick i opened today, well every bag i seen. . . prob around 20-25 today are a lil dif so ill put it back up

IV
Adoration
red stamp
quantity - 7/10 - botom fold is full, nice thick clump when flicked(lovin it)
quality - 6/10
this stuff is better than average, a little bit dirty. . .but not as bad as some of the other stuff goin around. there is this strange cut in it that is almost black, the cotton cleans it out totally, but when you mix it up you can see like a black cloudy shit in there. . .but the rig loads up with nice dark, clear ice tea lookin stuff


----------



## Solderdoper

City or state stamp was copped in: Da Burgh PA
Stamp name: Tom and Jerry
Stamp Color: Blue
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: light brown
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5, average amount better than some bags 
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7, compared to most the ones i got from this dude, these were the best ones by far. If you hear they are around, i suggest you cop some


----------



## Tech User

PITTSBURGH , PITTSBURGH, PiTTSBURGH

i need help!!!
and quickily. . . .everyone answered the fone and all have new shizzle
in 7 years this has never happened to me. . .LOL

Guns and roses
40-40
true blood - red stamp
king kong - i think im passin on these. . cause yhey are here a few times and never any good

thanx


----------



## bobsaget123

king kongs are good...6-7/10 quality and quantity..worth getting


----------



## bobsaget123

^^referring to the newest ones red stamp..post quality please if you end up getting the guns n roses i wanna know how those are too


----------



## Tech User

*40-40 , guns and roses*



bobsaget123 said:


> king kongs are good...6-7/10 quality and quantity..worth getting




the red King Kongs, picked up yesterday were average at best. . . if anyone sees this think twice if there is somethin else to cop. . .however there are a ton of these around too . . .3 boys i called had em and were cuttin deals on big Bs cause they cant get rid of em over money bags(dirty as hell), 7ups(just not strong), and limit control(dirty as hell)

Luckily i had my boy save me the last red stamp adorations he had, 
i scooped them and
i ended up goin on a search mission

IV
40-40 - black stamp
these looked wierd but was hopin they was like the wd-40 that were around a lil while ago. they look like them . .so i grabbed a few

quantity - 3-4/10 - look smaller than they are, when flicked they plump up. . .you will def be disapointed till you flick em down cause the shit is real sticky
quality - 4/10 - clean, but just not very strong, below average


IV
Guns and Roses - Red Stamp
these are NOT the same ones goin around before
last ones were a straight product(long rectangle bag like the blue Tiffanys)
these are square, like the 7-ups and many others

quantity - 4/10 - smaller than im used too
quality - 5/10 - these maybe better or maybe a lil worse but im goin to give them the average rating right now

these have a  small gun with a rose printed on top of it and the words Guns and roses undrnieth. . the words are in two lines(the old ones "guns and roses" words fit across the bag and the gun and the rose were side by side)
also these are sloppy stamp hangin off the bag as well as the tape job bein done quickly

*******EDIT EDIT EDIT on the Guns and Roses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
be careful . . . a friend copped a couple of these today(monday morning). . same exact colr and stamp but the shit is about a 2-3/10 he said. . .cut to hell . . i seen the stuff in the cooker and it is like a white cut ,not the normal dirty black shit. . . he said it was wierd mixing up and just not good. . i advise against these

if you need too, cop either one of these cause they will work and arent completly garbage but there is alot better


Still lookin for info on the Red True Blood (DID ANY OF YOU JERSEY CATS HAVE THESE A WEEK OR TWO BACK?)

PEACE!!
Technical user


----------



## Unbreakable

*logo:*TRAP STAR
*Color:*red stamp
*quality*--8
*quantity*--5
*overall*--8
*Location*-- JerseyCity


----------



## jarettscapo

xXMorphineXx said:


> LOL
> Stamp: LOL with a smiley face
> Quality: 5/10 not bad, but def nothin compared to some of the stuff that goes round the burgh
> Quantity: 6/10 bags were all around the same size and had a decent amount in them
> ROA: IV
> I would suggest grabbin these if you can. there better than alot of stuff thats around
> 
> 
> btw i did actually do this and found more than 5...and multiple posts about u banging 7 bags 10 times a day...ur really cool though! im sure ur parents must be so proud of you



any other complete loser wanna chime in on a pointless arguement...this site if filled wit fuckin egotistical fuckin morons. and everything ive rated a 7 or higher. which is probably about 10% of everything ive posted on here is WELL KNOWN fire. just check anybody elses posts on the same shit. and yea, unlike everyone else on here i actually post my r.o.a as well as amount of use to give everyone an idea on tolerance level to go with my ratings - just like everyone should. so last time.....who ELSE would like to attempt to take random shots at me like anything anyone says on here actually matters a fraction of nothing to me....hahaha so try again - noone cares wat u have to say and like i said plenty of times before - it is agains the rules of this site to belittle others and talk shit. aparently u have no respect for not only people but this site in general. congrats - u can bash someone on the internet; u passed the 4th grade. lmao. keep hatin; dont nobody give a fuck; and all it does is go to show how absolutely immature u are and cant refrain from being.


----------



## Tech User

Pittsburgh
(friday night)


IV
True Blood - Red Stamp

Quantity 6/10
Quality 5/10 

these are nice size, pretty clean dope, nice rush and pleasant high
pretty sloppy packaging, out of 3 bundles, id say at least 10 bags were stamped on the wrong side. . . LoL

(im goin to give this an average ratin rite now, this may change. . i have just done soooo much different dope today that i cant really rate it good)

Just wanted to put it up here for you Pittsburgh cats that these are def good dope. . average or better than average. . . better than anything else i have listed in the last day or two, other than them red stamp adorations(which i was lucky enuff to grab 2 bricks today and i sittin on em) But these are def worth gettin


PEACE!!!
and be careful out there(task force is settin up in wierd places)
Technical User


----------



## jimmyjames

*Guns And Roses*

dudue my buddy grabbed theses yesterday from his boy and my stepdad leaves comes back says i got a bag from so and so i askesd what they said and said that he said he shot one and was crushed so i suggest grab them if u finde em. Have you heard or done the toy story bags red stamp?


----------



## Tech User

jimmyjames said:


> dudue my buddy grabbed theses yesterday from his boy and my stepdad leaves comes back says i got a bag from so and so i askesd what they said and said that he said he shot one and was crushed so i suggest grab them if u finde em. Have you heard or done the toy story bags red stamp?




cool thanks! i knew they were all right but i tried them 40-40s like an hour or so before i tried em. . .so i didnt want to give them a better than average rating and then find out that i lied. . hahaha. . . only thing is they arent super big but i guess if it is def decent,  it dont matter!

toy story - not yet. . .ill let you know if i do


----------



## jimmyjames

[i tried those red toy storys and fat bags 6/10 and as for quality 6/10 so if come across them grab them up also man have u tried the aces of spades green or the green afghanistan with rifles?


----------



## Tech User

jimmyjames said:


> [i tried those red toy storys and fat bags 6/10 and as for quality 6/10 so if come across them grab them up also man have u tried the aces of spades green or the green afghanistan with rifles?




The green afganastan with the crossed rifles are decent. a lil dirty but def a 5/10 - 5/10 on the scale. . . worth gettin


----------



## jimmyjames

*Black Entertianment Television*

word and one other thing there are some good ass bags called BET in blue 
Quanity-varies above average 6/10
quality- 7/10 fire dope


----------



## Tech User

*State of Emergency*

im lookin for info on some bags  called "State Emergency"



i found some info back about a week or two ago. . . probably the same ones cause we are usually a week or two behind jersey

still curious if anyone from Pittsburgh has gotten these yet 

OH yeah! quick Q!
i know this aint the place but just curious, how far is ashbury from newark?



thanks
tech


----------



## jimmyjames

*True LOve*

My boy says he has these anyone try them they are red in like cursive wrighting.


----------



## addictanon

Tech User said:


> im lookin for info on some bags  called "State Emergency"
> 
> 
> 
> i found some info back about a week or two ago. . . probably the same ones cause we are usually a week or two behind jersey
> 
> still curious if anyone from Pittsburgh has gotten these yet
> 
> OH yeah! quick Q!
> i know this aint the place but just curious, how far is ashbury from newark?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> tech





Yeah man State Emergency definatly wasn't bad, I think I rated it like a 6.5 or 7. I liked it alot actually. I was getting that the same time as Hamburger Helper and American Dream, dude had all three, and State Emergency def the best outta the 3.

Asbury is about 40 min from Newark. Its funny because I notice alot of the stamps I see in Neptune/Asbury area, I notice you guys in Pittsburgh getting them a week or two later.


----------



## naturalFLAVA

*N47 (blacc stamp blue bag)*

City or state stamp was copped in: Small town near Wilkes-Barre, PA
Stamp name:N47(maybe there is a space between the n and 47, possible seperate stamps)
Stamp Color:Black ink ON A BLUE GLASSINE
Stamp Graphic (if any): plain font just the text no picture
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan but a lighter hue very chunky, not a powder. Very consistent :D Looks like a very even product with little cut; very sticky!  Mixes up very clear not grit or strange cut.  Very very light iced tea hue in the set. Not the pale gold, barely there shit but not dark at all.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:Very neat, the typical DOUBLE BAGGED with the plastic outer sleeve and a thin, small, but tall glassine inside. this time colred blue. No tape and the outer bags were ghetto heat sealed but they were all consistent.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6.5 maybe a 7/10 -for a double bagged  (IM0) they were pretty big I always think they are usually smaller count with nice quality with the DBs but theres no bad cuts and they very consistent.  Well thats what these were but a very decent count, higher then my previous, but limited, experiences with plastic sleeved ones.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):6-6.5/10 some might even say higher as I heard multiple ppl rave about em. A very average rush, strong enough but not overtaking, but has nice legs with a long-term nice little buzz. Which also seems to keep you off E for a decent time too.
ROA: IV 
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):  *HAS ANY ONE EVR SEEN, HEARD OF, OR HAD THIS STAMP BEFORE? AND FROM WHAT AREA?* I never cop in my hometown but a boy from back when came thru with some "fire, sonn".  So im guessin due to the double bag status they a philly maybe camden bag but im just curious cuz they was pretty yeah, mhmm, glad i got these  nice.

**please use normal fonts when posting in this thread as it is hard to read other fonts, thank you -thizzer**


----------



## cleffyowns

ROA for all of these IV, all from Pittsburgh

Name: Star Track
Color: Green
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 5/10
Comments: Nothing special, just average dope

Name: DOA
Color: Red
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 8/10
Comments: Loved these, I'd pick em up if you're able to find them

Name: Afghanistan
Color: Green
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 6/10
Comments: These are alright bags, nothing wrong with picking em up if nothing else is around. They get the job done.

Name: Chuck Norris
Color: Green
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 8/10
Comments: These and the DOAs are pretty damn good.

Name: First Lady
Color: Purple
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 6/10
Comments: Seen these and the Afghanistan bags a few times around, decent dope, nothing amazing though.

One of my newer connects (been getting some fire since I started going to him) is supposed to be picking up tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Solderdoper

jimmyjames said:


> My boy says he has these anyone try them they are red in like cursive wrighting.



ya just coped sum, there r fire. i suggest gettin sum while he has em.
7/10 quantity 
6/10 quality


----------



## xXMorphineXx

jimmyjames said:


> My boy says he has these anyone try them they are red in like cursive wrighting.


Yea i just grabbed some, there pretty good, i mean not the best but def worth grabbin. Mixes up like mud and gives u a nice rush with a long high...

~Pittsburgh~
True Love
Stamp: True Love in cursive writing
ROA: IV
Quality- 5-6/10, description above
Quantity- 4-6/10, reason its a kinda big range is cause some are fat, and some are really small.
hahha me and solder went together lol but his ROA is snortin so thought i'd give an IV perspective on it...


----------



## Tech User

addictanon said:


> Yeah man State Emergency definatly wasn't bad, I think I rated it like a 6.5 or 7. I liked it alot actually. I was getting that the same time as Hamburger Helper and American Dream, dude had all three, and State Emergency def the best outta the 3.
> 
> Asbury is about 40 min from Newark. Its funny because I notice alot of the stamps I see in Neptune/Asbury area, I notice you guys in Pittsburgh getting them a week or two later.



and i noticed you said that in a previous post. . . are carriers must got a good route from there instead of goin into Newark. . .Cause we just had them Hamburger Helper too. . like the day or two b4 the State emergencey


thanks

ill edit this in a lil while, im waitin for them right now, they on their way back. . 

King Kong -red stamp
Quantity 5/10
quality 5/10
i think i might have rated these below average in a previous post , but copped them yesterday and they were deffinately a different batch. . mayby the ones someone was tallkn bout cause they wernt bad at all this time. . .wierd


----------



## teethmarks

anyone come across the wider bags stamped blue "next" in paterson?  look to be like 5/10 quantity.  with all the shit going around wondering if they are any good?

also stay away from "five star beach" stamped red.  looked to be paint chips.  quantity 3/10 quality 0/10 did nothing but irritate my sinuses.

out of newark doa blue with skull and cross bones.  quality 5/10 quantity 6/10.

also nwk, red king kong fives across the board. 

 garbage around.  taking a break saving my money and my health.  my system cant process the amount of cut in the east coast area.  definitely seeing better bags in areas like pittsburgh, jc and camden.  and in paterson i just dont have the connects to get the alleged good shit that is out there.  pointless having the best dope if the layman cant find it.  and nwk has dropped off also.  anyway, /rant 

be safe people.


----------



## okterrific

Hey, After the past 2 weeks of crap dope floating around paterson, finnaly on a recent trip i copped sumthing worth posting on here. Hopefully the drought of shitty dope is over and more of the good stuff hits the streets to keep us junkie happy and in check. i go the following stamp:

Name: SERIAL KILLER
Color: RED
Grapic: SYRINGE
ROA: SNORTED
Quantity: 7/10 THE COUNT ON THESE WERE REALLY NICE HAD A LOT IN THEM, THE PRODUCT WAS NICE AND WHITE COLOR AND FALKEY LIKE DECENT DOPE SHOULD BE, ALSO THE COUNT ON  ALL THE BAGS I GOT WERE CONSISTANT AND WERE THE SAME.
Quality: 6.5-/10- FINNALY SOME GOOD PRODUCT OFF THE STREETS OF PATERSON, THESE ARE A TERRIFIC FIND AND GET YOU HIGH AND NODDING, THEY DO THE JOB WELL.
Comments: THESE ARE A LIL BETTER THAN AVERAGE, WAS REALLY HAPPY TO GET THESE SINCE THEY DONT EVEN COMPARE TO THE CRAP THAT HAS BEEN OUT THERE IN THE PAST FEW WEEKS, IF YOU COME ACROSS THESE GET THEM WHILE THERE STILL OUT THERE YOU WONT BE DISSAPOINTED WITH THESE AFTER USING 5 BAGS I WAS NODDING HARD AND FEELING GREAT. HOPEFULLY MORE SHIT LIKE THIS HITS THE STREET SOON. 

LATER PEOPLE  BE SAFE!! PEACE


----------



## es1684

WINTER FIRE
quality- 6-7/10... good legs too
quantity- 5/10 verry average but def not bad
no graphic on stamp. from paterson. bit of a relief to grab something decent.


TEETHMARKS.... the blue NEXT bags are beat . dont waist your money. just as beat as the rest of the beat shit going around if not worse.


----------



## DopeKnight

Nj ive gotten some good shit lately
Best buy-8.5
E.S.P.N-7
Gun-7.5
grave digger- 9.5 shit laid me out
batman- 9 
Star Legend -8
Drop dead -7
dead end-7


----------



## jarettscapo

^^ definitely agree - absolutely much more crap floatin around than the usual here nd there mix up of garbage. alot of "chippers" i kno are takin breaks and shit so im sure the message will hit the streets in not to long of a time. but i totally agree  there has been a serious issue drought wise in the tri-state.   just gonna have to ride it out; me personally im using this opportunity to cut down nd hopefully stop for good - especially since probation is in the near future from the raid in april....wack. be good everyone and i assure everyone that droughts like this DO happen every so often and they dont normally last for very long. give it a few weeks or until winter winter kicks    fire will flood the blocks like it should be. 

peace.



DopeKnight said:


> Nj ive gotten some good shit lately
> Best buy-8.5
> E.S.P.N-7
> Gun-7.5
> grave digger- 9.5 shit laid me out
> batman- 9
> Star Legend -8
> Drop dead -7
> dead end-7





where in jersey are you talkin about -    it would realy make total sense for us to kno which city so that way we kno the origin on said stamps. anything relevant to that stamp which would serve anyone anygood is to kno where in jersey. especially if they all came from different citys u kno? any clarification would be great cuz if these stamps are indeed wat u post em as and u have a nice tolerance and you kno what the deal is it sounds like u been grabbin 8 str8 up FIRE stamps in a row; and im sure most of us would like to know if its from our cities or somewheres else.


----------



## Maggots428

Name: Monopoly
Stamp: $
ROA: IV
Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 8.5/10
Comments: some serious fire. got the burns and everything.

EDIT: this is most likely from newark.


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Snoop dogg

graphic: None

color: Red

quanity: 5

quality: 5

other: Nothin to complain about, def nothing special..

___________________________



has any1 ever heard of a stamp going around in newark called the rock, i hear is the fire out there, lemme know if any1 has had it..


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

Wats good people.  I cant believe i would ever be saying this, but I've been copping in Plainfield lately over Paterson, with quality being the main reason.  I dont mind *dont post that*.  Also the 10 minute round trip ride from my house to Plainfield is wonderful.  Wtf is up with Ptown?  At least I see im not the only one having trouble. Anyways...

City: Plainfield, NJ
ROA: Snorted
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: BEST BUY/store logo as the graphic
Quality: 7-8/10
Notes: Had a bun of these from Paterson that were awful.  The dope is the 
           same dope as the ESPN's (black) from Plainfield that I rated a week ago

City: Paterson, NJ
ROA: Snorted
Color: Blue print, Red print
Name/Graphic: YOUNG MONEY/dollar bill graphic
Quality: Blue bun was a 4/10 average. Red was MUCH better 6/10
Notes: Difference between the two colors are night and day.  Avoid the blue
           ones if the reds are available.  The blues will definitely get ya going but
            the red ones will get ya high!

City: Paterson, NJ
ROA: Snorted
Color: Green
Name/Graphic: WINTER FIRE/no graphic
Quality: 3.5/10
Notes: once again, a very inconsistent Paterson stamp.  By this i mean I had  
            tried 2 bags of this about a week ago from a friend who had just got  
            back from copping and it was great.  Fast forward a week later and its
            shit again!    

City: Plainfield, NJ
ROA: Snorted
Color: Red
Name/Graphic:  Brass Knuckle graphic.  NOT the words BRASS KNUCKLES
Quality: 7/10
Notes: Very odd in that it had almost no taste.  Thought i was beat till i tried it 
           of course.  3 bags had me nodding and that just doesnt happen....ever


----------



## velvet973

Name: GORILLA
Color: RED
Grapic: 2 GUNS CROSSED
ROA: IV
Quantity: 5.5/10 DECENT COUNT
Quality: 6/10- DEF DOES THE TRICK. MUCH HAPPIER W/ THESE AFTER WHAT'S BEEN AROUND LATELY
Comments: FINALLY - SOMETHING THAT DOESN'T MIX UP ALL MILKY AND SHITTY.  MIXED UP LOOKING LIKE BEER THE WAY IT SHOULD BE. *SIGH OF RELIEF*.  DOPE WAS NICE AND OFF WHITE.  SORTA FLAKY.  NOT A BAD FIND - I'D DEF RECOMMEND COPPING THESE IF YOU SEE EM. 

THESE AND THE SERIAL KILLER STAMPED BAGS THAT MY FAV FELLOW DOPE BUDDY OKTERRIFIC RATED UP ABOVE ARE THE BEST I'VE HAD LATELY FROM P-TOWN.GET THEM WHILE THERE HOT AND OUT THERE   ) 

LATER PEOPLE


----------



## Tech User

do you think that pittsburgh could be getting mixed batches of good and shit. . .with dudes makin the trip to jersey(is def where these few stamps came from) and grabbin anywhere from 100 to 1000 bricks at a time? 

this has happened to me twice now and not in a bad way both times, once good to bad and once bad to good!!!

maybe they need to get new workers in the mill to get this cut shit right, cause i seriously dout it is the higher ups sayin, "send 200 bricks of garbage and the rest the fire" . . . although it seriously could be! . . i seen it happen with mdma pills comin from NYC. . . same pill, same color, identical - just 80mgs of mdma in 1000 pills and the other 10,000 be closer to 150mgs and be perfectly fine 

im not sure what im coppin today, my number 1 dude assures they are fire. and he called me last night when they drivers got back and let me know that his shit is back in order . im on my way now. . . ill post em up here when i get back


----------



## Unbreakable

*City:* Jersey City, NJ
*Name:* Good Pussy
*Color:* RED
*Graphic:* Girl with snake around her
*ROA:*Snort
*Quantity:* 8.5/10 DECENT COUNT
*Quality:* 9.5/10...... FIRE


----------



## jimmyjames

*Guns And Roses*

got those guns and roses with that cut in it was garbage barely got me off sick was suppose to be those lucky thirteen which are suppose to be fire?


----------



## ptown dope

**************PATERSON******************

Stamp : Next Level (RED)
Graphic: A man riding up a escalator?
Quanity: 6-10 (varies from above avg, to super huge 'the size of 5 bags in one!')
Quality: 9 (White dope, i estimate 87% purity)
Ive been fuckin with nothing but next level lately, because it never fails to please me!
Some are decent sized, others are outrageously ENORMOUS!

ROA: Sniff (10bags/day)

The drips are super strong, and the taste lingers for hours!

I  Next Level! I don't even bother trying other stamps anymore, because this shit is what i hope for every time i risk my ass goin to the hood.


----------



## ptown dope

My friend thats ROA: IV told me that it completely 100% Disolves, and there is a SUPER Rush to it! He agrees with me that this dope is top notch.


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

Pittsburgh today 
FENDI in red ink no graphic
Quality-7/10 
Quanity-6/10 
Neatness-6/10 
ROA-IV 
Comments-problably the best dope ice done from the port in a few weeks, been gettin this raw really close to home that is super fire, rock hard chunks of dark brown goodness!! But he was on a run to NYC today to cop so I had to go for the next best thing, but they are deff worth grabbin!! I hope my man is back by mornin or I gotta take another trip to the city, oh well I choose this life 4 myself, no reason to complain...stay high, but stay safe!!


----------



## Tech User

di.ACE.tyl.rob said:


> Listen - I don't want this to be a dicksizing thread at all but I've tried all of the stamps jarret has tried and his ratings are pretty accurate, I don't see what the problem is here. And yes - Pittsburgh legit has the same stamps as out here in NJ, only a few weeks later. So I don't know where you get the idea that the Burgh has the dank dope whilst Paterson is garbage - it's just unfounded - show me evidence - any source.
> 
> And for God sakes, can we use some grammar - my eyes are strained to all shit.




Yot to think though in pittsburgh we get stuff from every direction. east to west bein the most common (so yeah i aggree with you there, if it the same stamp as a new jersey bag, them it prob is the same dope) but we also get massive amounts from NYC, Philly, Detroit, Texas, and California. . .and who else knows where


----------



## Tech User

PITTSBURGH

(wednesday morning)

ROA = IV

True Love - Red Stamp (cursive writing)
quantity 4/10
quality 5/10
square bag


EZ pickens - blue Stamp
quantity 6/10
quality 5/10
rectangle bag
decent bags, much like the Money Bags, alot of cut. . . dirty but does the trick


"some dudes name" - green stamp(ill update it when i look at them again. . they are put away
i need to try these still too, , there was just a couple thrown in with my purchase

peace!!!
TechUser


----------



## jancra

*Vendetta*

*STAMP-*VENDETTA 
*QUALITY-*6.9/10 PRETTY DECENT BAGS, I THINK THERE LIKE THE SECTION 8'S MAY BE A LITTLE BETTER JUST SMALLER BUT BETTER DOPE I THINK.
*QUANITY- * 6/10 ALRIGHT SIZE JUST NOT REALLY OVER THE FLAP GOOD.

They mix up nice and clean to a dark brown nothing leftover like the guns and roses leaving hard clay shit in the cooker. but anyways get these if u can you won't be dissapointed if u get the ones i got that aint stepped on.


GARBAGE ALERT!
STAY AWAY FROM *STAY HIGHS* IN REALLY TINY GREEN CURSIVE WRITING. YOU CAN'T READ IT BUT IT LOOKS LIKE THEIRS A SYRINGE ON TOP OF THE LETTERS. THERE NOT COMPLETELY FAKE BUT CLOSE TO IT.


----------



## jancra

tech user said:


> pittsburgh
> 
> (wednesday morning)
> 
> roa = iv
> 
> true love - red stamp (cursive writing)
> quantity 4/10
> quality 5/10
> square bag
> 
> 
> ez pickens - blue stamp
> quantity 6/10
> quality 5/10
> rectangle bag
> decent bags, much like the money bags, alot of cut. . . Dirty but does the trick
> 
> 
> "some dudes name" - green stamp(ill update it when i look at them again. . They are put away
> i need to try these still too, , there was just a couple thrown in with my purchase
> 
> peace!!!
> Techuser











dude them easy pickings are garbage i give them a 3 everyone stay away! But my tolerance is bad but everyone i know that had them thinks there garbage. Maybe you just dont use hardly anything cuz they suck balls!!!!!!!


----------



## slackboxed

My boys in the bronx are working with some Redbulls and powerhouses. Anyone got the word on red bulls? i know the powerhouses are alright but dunno about the latter.


----------



## yo_bot

SPIT FIRE
spit is over the word fire
his shit is a little ditry but gives a nice rush/high
i'll give it a 6.5 all around

************************************************************************************
Therapy
10
i did 4 bags like i usually do and was out cold, OD'd
be careful with this shit
i guess it's a new batch and it's potent as hell
^^^^^you've been warned please be careful^^^^^


----------



## ohhyaaa

copped some of those lucky 13s with the cool graphic on the bag
quality- 6 to 7 some are banging and others are dece
quantity- 6
ROA- IV theyre kinda dirty with some dece legs
burgh


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

Hey guys, have a little update. These are all over the last 5 days in P-Town, NJ.

*V.S.O.P.*













_Graphic:_ Hennesy Logo in Green.
_Appearence:_The wrapping was pretty standard - tan/beige dope. 
_Quality:_ 4/10
_Quanity:_ 4.5/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_These just fall short of standard size wise, but this ain't the dope that anybody wants. If you have to they'll do I guess, but don't burn a brick on these.

*Black & Milds*













_Graphic:_ Cigar in Green.
_Appearence:_Same as the V.S.O.P. 
_Quality:_ 4/10
_Quanity:_ 4.5/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_These came in a multi-pack with _V.S.O.P.s_ & _Black & Milds_. I believe them to be of a common source and/or similar dope. 

*Young Money*













_Graphic:_ Three US $100 billz in Green.
_Appearence:_Same as the V.S.O.P. 
_Quality:_ 4/10
_Quanity:_ 4.5/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_These came in a multi-pack with _V.S.O.P.s_ & _Black & Milds_, same shit.

*SUPER 10*




_Appearence:_Neatly wrapped. The dope was whitish & not that sticky.
_Quality:_ 1/10
_Quanity:_ 2/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ Ouch, I through down more than I should have with this garbage. This is being completely honest, this is the worst dope I've ever encountered, just horrrrrrible. Really stay away - even if you get some sick deal I promise you it's just not worth it. Didn't even stop the sickness besides minor threshold effects. I had a non-tolerant friend blow 2 bags in one rail, he barely caught a buzz. He said there was no rush, no euphoria, no legs, just some slightly smaller pupils & a slight change in perspective. In the end these bags DO have heroin in them, just the most minute amount I've ever seen while still being D. You've been warned...

*NON STOP*






















_Graphic:_ None.
_Appearence:_ This dope is fairly white & a fair amount sticks to the bag. The bags were nicely wrapped (standard size rectangle).
_Quality:_ 7/10
_Quanity:_ 9/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ Whoa boy. These bags were fairly good dope, definetely somewhere above average - I was happy. The size is what brings it home wit' the bags. Out of 20 bags 18 of them were at least halfway to the third fold - FUCK YEAH *damien*...Highly recommend you grab these - quality dope and honestly a shitload of it.


----------



## Georgie25

Garbage list of Philly bags: Fuel, Take Over, Shop Rite

Average shit: Absolute

Very good dope: P


----------



## steelbro

735's

I heard these are the new one's around and are supposed to look like them Tiffany's!?!  Anyone heard of them


----------



## steelbro

jimmyjames said:


> got those guns and roses with that cut in it was garbage barely got me off sick was suppose to be those lucky thirteen which are suppose to be fire?





sounds like you went to my dude


----------



## kid_a

just one from paterson, nj:

*Name/Graphic*: P.Y.T. (Pretty Young Thing) in green & red letters w/ a cartoon girl to the right. 
*Quality*: 4/10
*Quantity*: 4.5/10
*ROA*: Insufflation
*NOTES*: more brown than the white/beige stuff i've been copping in P-town recently.  it's decent but certainly nothing to write home about.  

happy traveling.


----------



## ptown dope

WOW The Non-Stop is back in Ptown, i remember thats all i used to get last year, consistant, that and #1 Hit.


----------



## jarettscapo

slackboxed said:


> My boys in the bronx are working with some Redbulls and powerhouses. Anyone got the word on red bulls? i know the powerhouses are alright but dunno about the latter.




both garbage and milky. same shit as jerz.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

1st pickup from a brand new guy outta Jersey City.  Way out of my comfort zone, but was bored so I took the drive to JC.  And with Plainfield being so on point lately and so close to where I live, theres been no reason to drive all the way to Ptown and risk wasting money on beat shit...again.  Ptown's been so hit or miss (for me anyway) lately, that I question myself as to why I keep spending money on new stamps I havent tried yet, praying that they'll be good and ending up disappointed.  Im not saying I've given up on Paterson, just taking a break from that city and hopefully let the garbage run out.  Anyways....

City: Jersey City, NJ
Stamp Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: TEAM JORDAN/michael jordan "jumpman" graphic
Quality: 8/10
Quanity: 8/10
ROA: Sniffles
Notes: Had this same stamp outta Newark a while back and it was shit.  This 
            however was reaaaally good.  Some bags were a fold and a half full,
            almost completely white diesel!  Am very glad I checked out this new
            connect.  Scoop 'em if ya see 'em!

City: Plainfield, NJ
Stamp Color: Red
Name/Graphic: HOODRAT/graphic of a rat
Quality: 6.5/10
Quanity: 3/10
ROA: Shnorted
Notes:  Dope was better than average quality wise, but below average on
            quantity.  1 bag was actually empty!!! Was compensated 
            financially though for the empty one.  All-around decent find, but
            nuthin' ta get hard over.

Be safe peoples and keep it movin'.  One


----------



## steelbro

*wrong name*

730 virus


that's the name i meant earlier.  i can't understand galf of these mofo's anyways.

Lucky 13's are still th way I'm going.  %)


----------



## yo_bot

i don't know where my post from yeserday went but

SPIT FIRE 6.5 average, wierd cut

WARNING***WARNING***WARNING***WARNING***WARNING

Therapy
10/10 rating
i did 4 bags like i usually did and before i could clean up my shit i was out and had o be revived by mouth to mouth. i do 4 to 7 bags (IV'd)  to get my good high and 4 of these was too much. just wanted to let you know to be safe with these


----------



## velvet973

yo_bot said:


> i don't know where my post from yeserday went but
> 
> SPIT FIRE 6.5 average, wierd cut
> 
> WARNING***WARNING***WARNING***WARNING***WARNING
> 
> Therapy
> 10/10 rating
> i did 4 bags like i usually did and before i could clean up my shit i was out and had o be revived by mouth to mouth. i do 4 to 7 bags (IV'd)  to get my good high and 4 of these was too much. just wanted to let you know to be safe with these



^^^*just to be safe im taking that out* what town are these from???


----------



## slackboxed

jarettscapo said:


> both garbage and milky. same shit as jerz.



Shit, that's all I can get in this neck of the woods. I'm sure this dope is coming outta jerz b/c my boy told me these powerhouses and red bulls are all he could find and he had to go to ptown to get them. What would they score outta 10? are they average or just crap?


----------



## cleffyowns

yo_bot said:


> i don't know where my post from yeserday went but
> 
> SPIT FIRE 6.5 average, wierd cut
> 
> WARNING***WARNING***WARNING***WARNING***WARNING
> 
> Therapy
> 10/10 rating
> i did 4 bags like i usually did and before i could clean up my shit i was out and had o be revived by mouth to mouth. i do 4 to 7 bags (IV'd)  to get my good high and 4 of these was too much. just wanted to let you know to be safe with these



They really aren't kidding when they say to do less than you normally would every time you get a new stamp. I do it all the time so as to prevent me taking way too much, and it's saved me. It's real good advice. Maybe doing 2 won't get you high if it's average dope, but if it's real strong then 2 could be enough (with 4 perhaps being wayyyyyy too much).

So yeah, always try to lower the initial number of bags you do on your first intake of a new stamp just to get a feel for them.

Anyways, got some red King Kong bags in the burgh. ROA IV

Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 6/10
Comment: They get the job done.


----------



## ptown dope

i NEED therapy !!!!


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

Couple new ones today mixed in with like a brick and a half of Fendis, D boi said he just wanted to see what I thought but you never know, anyway... 
WONDERFUL-purple writing no graphic 
Quality-5/10 
Quanity-5-10 
Neatness-5/10 
 Comments- just average, cloudy D, gets the job done. 

FAMILY GUY-red print, no graphic 
Quality-4/10 
Quanity-3/10 
Neatness-3/10 
Comments, pretty pissed really, called back bitchin he said hed make up for it tomorrow, he never does me like this so hopefully...crossin my fingers!! Stay high and stay safe all!!


----------



## jimmyjames

*7:30 Virus*

was wondering how these were my boi says he has these?


----------



## evilthree

Where's all the philly peeps been?  seems like everyone who posts now is in jerz or pburgh, and yous get the same stamps

Take Over
white bag, red text, no graphic
ROA: sniff sniff
quantity:9/10, pretty fat bags
quality:6-7/10.  Have been hearing negative things, but I'm satisfied with the quality

Life
blue bag, black text, no graphic
ROA: sniff
quantity:5/10
quality:5/10
nothing special here

Pac Kaio
blue wide bag, black text, no pic
ROA: sniff
quantity:8/10
quality:7/10

Just picked up a bunch of dynamite bags, I'll rate em after tryin


----------



## Tech User

jimmyjames said:


> was wondering how these were my boi says he has these?





me too?

well im goin to grab a couple i guess. . ill put em down when i get back


----------



## zwilnik

Anybody familiar with "Shop Rite" out of NYC area, blue stamp with Shop Rite shopping cart logo?  Has been quite good for weeks, but the last batch felt funny, like it had a stimulant or steroidal cut to it, I'm thinking maybe clenbuterol. The additive, whatever it is, if it's there at all it's only present in small amounts, and only really becomes noticeable when you do 3 or more bags. Symptoms include dry mouth, increased heartbeat, inability to sleep, and general shakiness.  My man says nobody else complained, and swears to me it all came out of the same exact package as the stuff I really liked, and frankly I believe him. But I'd really like to know if anyone else has encountered this kind of thing recently, with this or any other tri-state area brand.


----------



## Tech User

jancra said:


> dude them easy pickings are garbage i give them a 3 everyone stay away! But my tolerance is bad but everyone i know that had them thinks there garbage. Maybe you just dont use hardly anything cuz they suck balls!!!!!!!



yeah, i would come down a little from a 5/10, i put that up after my get off sick shot and 5 got me fine for a little while. . . nice rush, and i didnt feel sick for awhile. . so i figured average everyday dope. but after two days of them im totally sick of that dirty ass garbage!  It is the exact same as the blue stamp Money bags, same dope just cut a little more and a little less in them. . . so if the money bags are a dirty 5 then the "Eazy Pickens" are like a 4. . . def not total garbage. like a few that are going around this morning!!!!(Friday) will get you off sick and keep you there for awhile


oh yeah!

Manny Aquilliao - green stamp
i had one of these in a brick! . . . dont know how the hell it got there. . i havent heard or seen these around. . it might have hopped in the packaging at the mill. . . ahahah. . . ANYONE KNOW WHO THAT IS?


----------



## *Venus*

PHILLY

Nyquil, no graphic (suspected previously known as  THE WIRE)
Blue Bag
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 6/10
IV
Very clean, cooks up completely, has been reliable for last 2 months. Particularly dark result after preparation.

Viagra (formerly Echo)
White bag
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 6/10
IV
Very good and clean. Nice and dark result.

Flamers
Blue bag inside green zip baggie
2/10
9/10
IV
Very weak but not completely fake. The amount in these bags is huge, too bad they still sucked. Very light result.

The Best
Blue Bags
8/10
6/10
IV
Again very good clean bags, cooks completely. Average in color, yellowish brown.

Get Hooked, tow truck graphic
white bags
3/10
6/10
IV
Weak bags, cooked completely but produced a murky yellow shot. Left me wanting better shit, no nod but warded off withdrawl. 

Daydreams, naked girl graphic
Blue bags
8/10
7/10
IV
 Loved these for awhile, though recently they've been not only harder to find but decreasing in strength.  

High Heat
Blue Bags
9/10
6/10
IV
Very dark shots, reliable for last 2 months as well. Only need 2 of these babies for a nod.

No name, star graphic
Blue bags
ANY BAGS WITH A STAR ON IT that I've encountered have been complete GARBAGE.  No effect, messy cook up with residue. Two different star graphic bags have surfaced, both blew.

If I think of any others that have been around in the last month or so I'll post. Be safe xoxo


----------



## kid_a

couple from paterson, nj:

*Name/Graphic*: Team Jordan in blue w/ the Air Jordan Logo
*Quality*: 7/10
*Quantity*: 7/10
*ROA*: Insufflation
*NOTES*: white dope.  pretty good stuff.

*Name/Graphic*: Death Row in Red w/ an executioner holding a decapitated head in one hand and an axe in the other. 
*Quality*: 5/10
*Quantity*: 6/10
*ROA*: Insufflation
*NOTES*: browner than the team jordan bags, and not as good.  i only got a couple of these mixed in with a brick of the jordans so it's harder for me to gauge the quality.

happy halloween!


----------



## ohhyaaa

just copped some
good work- red stamp in white bag
quality- 2 to 3 barely got me off sick
quanity- 5
fucking terrible thankfully i only got like 25 outta 2 Bs

no title black bags with gold stars (cant see through em)
quality- 6.5 pretty good
quantity- 5 to 7 some got more than others 

A+ red ink white bag
same as the good work obviously its some knock off shit cause the A+ like maybe 2 months ago were fucking SLAMMIN, so like some of the best shit in a long time but these new ones are terrible stay away.  same rating as the good work fucking crap
burgh style


----------



## deeSUHAL

ptown dope said:


> **************PATERSON******************
> 
> Stamp : Next Level (RED)
> Graphic: A man riding up a escalator?
> Quanity: 6-10 (varies from above avg, to super huge 'the size of 5 bags in one!')
> Quality: 9 (White dope, i estimate 87% purity)
> Ive been fuckin with nothing but next level lately, because it never fails to please me!
> Some are decent sized, others are outrageously ENORMOUS!
> ............this shit is what i hope for every time i risk my ass goin to the hood.




hell no that shit ain't 87% pure ... some bags are really big though..... i would rate that shit 6 /10 , quality wise .... its definelty not garbage but its  is good dope but not no fire .


----------



## xXMorphineXx

jimmyjames said:


> was wondering how these were my boi says he has these?


just picked these up...

~Pittsburgh~

*ROA: IV*

730 Virus
Stamp: "730 Virus" in purple lettering.
Quality: 7/10, best I've had in Pittsburgh in a while. Flakey white powder mixes up perfectly in water no substance left behind, everything dissolves. Gives you a nice rush with a nice long high, made me feel nauseous which hasn't happened in a while.
Quantity: 4-5/10, picked up 2 buns so I haven't looked through most of them but the ones I did do were small.
Other Comments: Like I said mixed up perfectly, the water was almost a clear golden color.

Me and my friends threw up on a brick, I got 2 buns, one was the 730 Virus and the other was True Religion.

True Religion
Stamp: "True Religion" in bright green lettering and below it a picture of Buddha playing a guitar.
*Will update when I try them but I didn't do any of them cause I wanted to see how the 730 Viruses were by themselves. But I heard they were good.

If you anyone from Pittsburgh can get either of these I suggest that you do.

Anyone hear anything bout the Ace of Spades, I was gonna grab them but ended up getting these instead.


----------



## ohhyaaa

sorry all ohhyaaa posts are IV


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: Plainfield, NJ
Color: Purple
Stamp/graphic: APOLLO/no graphic
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 7/10
Notes: Godawful taste almost soap-like, greyish in color.  Not fake but just barely
            real.  It may be time for me to get reacquainted with Paterson.


----------



## pittsburghs-finest

xXMorphineXx said:


> just picked these up...
> 
> ~Pittsburgh~
> 
> *ROA: IV*
> 
> 730 Virus
> Stamp: "730 Virus" in purple lettering.
> Quality: 7/10, best I've had in Pittsburgh in a while. Flakey white powder mixes up perfectly in water no substance left behind, everything dissolves. Gives you a nice rush with a nice long high, made me feel nauseous which hasn't happened in a while.
> Quantity: 4-5/10, picked up 2 buns so I haven't looked through most of them but the ones I did do were small.
> Other Comments: Like I said mixed up perfectly, the water was almost a clear golden color.
> 
> Me and my friends threw up on a brick, I got 2 buns, one was the 730 Virus and the other was True Religion.
> 
> True Religion
> Stamp: "True Religion" in bright green lettering and below it a picture of Buddha playing a guitar.
> *Will update when I try them but I didn't do any of them cause I wanted to see how the 730 Viruses were by themselves. But I heard they were good.
> 
> If you anyone from Pittsburgh can get either of these I suggest that you do.
> 
> Anyone hear anything bout the Ace of Spades, I was gonna grab them but ended up getting these instead.




so the true religion were fire??? my man called me yesterday with those but i wasnt sure if i should tryem or not, i was grabbin 2 bricks and didnt want garbage?!?! let me know ASAP


----------



## phr

> Nyquil, no graphic (suspected previously known as THE WIRE)
> Blue Bag
> Quality: 7/10
> Quantity: 6/10
> IV
> Very clean, cooks up completely, has been reliable for last 2 months. Particularly dark result after preparation.


Wow. Nyquil's been out for years. I remember copping it 5-6 years ago, and even at that time it was old and well established. Of course due to the way dope is sold in Philly, I doubt it's from the same people that put out Nyquil back then.


----------



## jancra

Tech User said:


> yeah, i would come down a little from a 5/10, i put that up after my get off sick shot and 5 got me fine for a little while. . . nice rush, and i didnt feel sick for awhile. . so i figured average everyday dope. but after two days of them im totally sick of that dirty ass garbage!  It is the exact same as the blue stamp Money bags, same dope just cut a little more and a little less in them. . . so if the money bags are a dirty 5 then the "Eazy Pickens" are like a 4. . . def not total garbage. like a few that are going around this morning!!!!(Friday) will get you off sick and keep you there for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya i know what u mean, in the mornings getting off E  is good no matter what bag as long as if there is some dope in it. but ya in the mornings its a little different rating when your sick. but i def agree with u and understand and i wasn't trying to be mean like some people when ratings are different of what your rating is.    stay safe
> 
> *stamp- *daily news, just daily news in green.
> *quality*-5 pretty average shit.
> *quantity*-4 kinda small.
> 
> these aren't that good but they don't suck completely they do the trick but not anything special for sure just pretty average dope.
> 
> stamp- DOA o is a hand grenade
> quality-7
> quantity-6
> 
> i liked these there pretty decent bags.


----------



## cleffyowns

Copped in the burgh, ROA: IV

Name: 730 VIRUS
Color: Purple
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 7/10 Not bad


----------



## Georgie25

zwilnik said:


> Anybody familiar with "Shop Rite" out of NYC area, blue stamp with Shop Rite shopping cart logo?  Has been quite good for weeks, but the last batch felt funny, like it had a stimulant or steroidal cut to it, I'm thinking maybe clenbuterol. The additive, whatever it is, if it's there at all it's only present in small amounts, and only really becomes noticeable when you do 3 or more bags. Symptoms include dry mouth, increased heartbeat, inability to sleep, and general shakiness.  My man says nobody else complained, and swears to me it all came out of the same exact package as the stuff I really liked, and frankly I believe him. But I'd really like to know if anyone else has encountered this kind of thing recently, with this or any other tri-state area brand.



I've had this same extra stamp in Philly recently..weird. I thought it was below average and def. not worth buying again.


----------



## jancra

zwilnik said:


> Anybody familiar with "Shop Rite" out of NYC area, blue stamp with Shop Rite shopping cart logo?  Has been quite good for weeks, but the last batch felt funny, like it had a stimulant or steroidal cut to it, I'm thinking maybe clenbuterol. The additive, whatever it is, if it's there at all it's only present in small amounts, and only really becomes noticeable when you do 3 or more bags. Symptoms include dry mouth, increased heartbeat, inability to sleep, and general shakiness.  My man says nobody else complained, and swears to me it all came out of the same exact package as the stuff I really liked, and frankly I believe him. But I'd really like to know if anyone else has encountered this kind of thing recently, with this or any other tri-state area brand.




i felt like that with the green guccis i thought they just had coke in them cuz they were real white. like right after i shot them my heart was racing for a good while it scarred me cuz it could be cut with anything.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

pittsburghs-finest said:


> so the true religion were fire??? my man called me yesterday with those but i wasnt sure if i should tryem or not, i was grabbin 2 bricks and didnt want garbage?!?! let me know ASAP



sorry man i havnt done any of the true religion's yet but my friend said they were fire...thats what we were originally lookin for but dude said he had 730 virus...turns out he gave us some true religions as well but im almost 100% positive there good


----------



## jancra

*stamp- *widow maker no pic
quality-7.5 these were some fire bags!!
quantity-5 pretty good size not over the flap but consistent.

mixed up clean to a cloudy brownish, but any ways fire bags get em if you can!!

Pittsburgh, monday morning
 Ace of Spades
two little spades on the top on each side of the text
Bag is flimsy and really smooth
shit is coke white and cut with gypsum or some crazy powdered mineral, has a crystal sheen when light shines on angle. 
quantity: 4-6/10 mostly small, one big, 2 medium
quality: 2.6/10 barley any dope in em, 4 and a half shot just got my girl off e, i sniffed 4 and a half and a daily news that was mixed in and i felt decent, not what id expect from doing 5 and a half in 15 min . 

I was so pissed cause at the last min my dude told me he did have widow makers which are pretty fire compared to the crap thats around the burgh right now, told me to pick these or frank lucas that are black stamped. should have taken the lucas's but they might have been shitty too. I fucking hate it when my dude lies about what he has. He's one of the best dudes i've had aside from gettin crap now and again and he hooks me up, got double what i asked for yesterday, don'y know if it was a mistake or not. Anyway stay away from ace of spades, they are barley a desperation buy, but will get u off e.
Sorry about multiple posts, my girl and I post on same account so sometimes i post in the morning about what I just got not realizing she posted the nite before or in the morning while im gone. Not trying to be a jerk, just didn't realize. Will make an effort not to allow it to happen again.


----------



## velvet973

FUNNY MONEY 
Graphic- 3 bills fanned out 
Quality-6.5/10
Quanity-6/10
Neatness-6/10
Comments-above average dope - happy with these. typical off white decently flakey product

oh yeah... also wondering if anyone has had the NONSTOP bags that are green.  I've had the same stamp of these nonstops in both red and blue and both were fire...i'd rade them a 7.5 at least and they were also good sized bags.  just curious about the green ones...i'd appreciate if anyone has any info...i'm a little wary of the 3rd round of those in another color being just as great as the red and blue ones.

Oh...and these are all out of Paterson and all have been IV'd.  To get an idea of my tolerance, I've been using for about 3 1/2 yrs everyday and do 3-5 bags per shot.  (i'm a chick...dont know if that matters lol...)


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Green
Name/Graphic: POWERHOUSE/no graphic
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 4/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Similar to the purple POWERHOUSEs that were floating around Paterson last month.  Will get ya off sick, but grab something else if ya can.  

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: TRUE RELGION/horseshoe graphic *NOT THE GUITAR BUDDHA*
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 7/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Very pleased with these.  Was surprised how good they are.  I tried those red TRUE RELIGIONs with the buddha playing guitar graphic and they were beat in my opinion, but these new TRUE RELIGIONs with a graphic of a horseshoe are WAY better.

please do not discuss dealing in here


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

*Yeah*



kid_a said:


> *Name/Graphic*: Team Jordan in blue w/ the Air Jordan Logo
> *Quality*: 7/10
> *Quantity*: 7/10
> *ROA*: Insufflation
> *NOTES*: white dope.  pretty good stuff.



I second the quality rating. I'd put it more like 5/10 on quantity though.


----------



## ptown dope

deeSUHAL said:


> hell no that shit ain't 87% pure ... some bags are really big though..... i would rate that shit 6 /10 , quality wise .... its definelty not garbage but its  is good dope but not no fire .



it is 8-9 out of 10.
maybe you got a bad batch, because ive seen all types of next level, ive seen next level that was brown and nasty, ive seen next level that was garbage, ive seen next level that was white and good, but wasnt pure at all.
with next level all u need is 1.
i got blue team jordans and i need 3 to achieve the same effect as one next level.
and the guy rated team jordan blue a 7
so if tj blue, was 7...and the next level is much better, then overall it is a 8-9
cant be less than a 7 that is for sure
id say team jordan blue was a 6, MJ rainbow was a 5.
but next level always varies tho.
like i said before next level isnt always the same.  
but 87% was an underestimate, i think it is well in the 90's
i had pure from an underground pharmacy in canada once (when i used to live in ontario), and they had PURE phamacutical grade  #4,and it was exactly the same texture, same color, same taste everything. it seemed to be more potent only cuz my tolerance was lower back in those days.
im 38 now, i was 24 then.


----------



## ptown dope

deeSUHAL said:


> I guess I'll add a small disclaimer for some people. But before that a message to " sin city bags" I agree that just cause its the same stamps doesn't mean it the same dope and prettymuch everything else you told me. Also, my rating are *not maxims* the are merely  *possibly helpful information*. It doen't mean the if you follow mine or anyone else that you will get fire or garbage, but it can be helpful. Anyways it's better to know something than not know anything. Now , as a *caution* I sniff my stuff and I probably have a lower tolerance cause I have only been using for roughly 5 months so take my rating with that in mind. However, i have been trying to make my rating more congruent with others ratings .
> 
> Now on this episode of "stamps"  we have:
> 
> *Stamp*: Sour Diesel Red color
> *Graphics*: just  Lettering
> *Quality*:6.5/10
> *Note*:
> 
> 
> *Stamp*: Beat it  puple color
> *Graphics*:  Lettering + plus black version of michael jackson picture
> *Quality*:5.5/10
> *Note*:
> 
> *Stamp*: The Hangover blue color
> *Graphics*: just Lettering
> *Quality*:8.5/10
> *Note*: Straight FIRE!!!!   but man said there was also a Counterfeit garbabge version of this stamp so watch
> out it might be fire or garbage . And this is from my one dealer and he's the dealer I trust the most and I think he trusts me because I have gotten credit before and I have paid him back. But obvisouly thats not the only reason. but besides the point.



Dude, when i got hangovers blue they were not straight fire.
they were GOOD, but they were the tanish (light tan) and were small.
but they were not straight fire.
in comparasion, nextlevel is 3x better. atleast.
i would say hangover was 75% purity


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME: KING KONG

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 4.5

QUALITY: 4.5

OTHER: A touch below avg, not complete garbage, will get ya off E, but def grab something else if possible.

______________________________

STAMP NAME: TRUE BLOOD

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 5

OTHER: avg shit, bags are from avg to jus a lil above

_________________________________


STAMP NAME: DIRTY MONEY

COLOR: MULTI COLORED- GREEN, PURPLE, RED

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 7

OTHER: DEF ABOVE AVG, SOLID SHIT..

___________________________________



Lately I been getting shit outta Asbury area, all dude's had the past almost week now is King Kong so I decided to see what was good in Newark, got the Dirty Money which I was happy with..


----------



## dieselbaby

ptown dope said:


> but 87% was an underestimate, i think it is well in the 90's



LOL...8)

Let us know when you link your scientific analysis, k?


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

LOL @ Ptown-Dope

Dude, stop with your analytical "8797% shit" that stuff is stupid. Even if you got the most fire "Next Levels" they still weren't 87%. Trying to justify your rating with "It looked JUST LIKE the pure #4 from an underground pharmacy in Canada" is just plain ignorant. So unless your dick is a gc/ms machine please stop with the chemical breakdowns and exaggerations.


----------



## unsui

most dope on average ain't even close to 80-90%... cut that percentage in half man.


----------



## ptown dope

yea, sorry that u cant find next level.
you probably never had real shit in your life! 

I DONT NEED A MACHINE TO ANALIZE CHEMICAL BREAKDOWNS FOOL

if its white, and mixes brown, with 0 residue in the spoon it is pure.
anything mixed in dope quenine, b vitamin, milk powder, will not disolve brown, and will not disolve at the same rate as heroin.
therefore will leave a residue and will not go in the spike.

dumb ass.


----------



## ptown dope

yea i been doin this shit for YEARS. since the 90's when dope was garbage. I used to get from lower east side manhatten and they had crap shit in the 20-30% range. 
I moved to canada, and got 99.9% phamacutical grade. because at one point they actually gave addicts dope so they dont have to get on the streets. the place i got it from wasnt thru a doctor, but it was the real deal.
I moved back down to NJ, a few years back and have been really surprised how shit has changed since the early 90's!!
Although there is alot of garbage floating around, you do once in a while get shit that is 90%+.
http://www.jointogether.org/news/research/summaries/2004/nj-street-heroin-purest-in.html

now they didnt say it in this article, but the 71.4% is the average between several samples that they got.
so if they got a sample of some garbage, obviously it will bring down the avg.

opium production in afghanistan is up 600% since 2001. so obviously our shit is getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## HiazAKitE

Hey everyone,
I have been behind the scenes for a few months now, just getting advice about shit in the area.

I felt I had to join and sign up when I read the debate about next levels.

First off, I got next level and I agree about the rating.

Stamp: Next Level
Quality: 9/10 --- FIRE!!!! (Best shit out there, and I tried EVERYTHING, i even went based on alot of your ratings, just to be disappointed!)
Quanity: 7/10 (Althought I've seen Fatter, These are huge, and im happy with it.)

Today I also tried....
Stamp: Hangover
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 5/10
It burned, nasty taste, but it was bitter, it helped me get off E, but after 4 bags my pupils were still huge (And i put all 4 in one, as usual!)
So considering these red hangovers were about half the Potency of Next Level, what would you say?

Although I have no way of testing for purity, I would say these are pretty good. I have no idea of a percentage, I would say it is up there though...

I do agree, I don't shoot it, and Don't know how it mixes or anything like that, but I heard from people that the cut leaves residue, and H will mix completely.

::Edit:: IF YOU SEE NEXT LEVEL, GRAB IT! YOU WILL LOVE IT, MARK MY WORDS!


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

if these "NEXT LEVELS" are the ones that were around like a month ago outta Paterson, theres no way its close to 90% pure.  Not even close.  Definitely straight as hell, but not "in the 90's".  Just my 0.2


----------



## Bomboclat

k lets get back on topic before warnings and infractions have to be issued


----------



## showandprovekev

Location: P burgh 
Stamp : Snoop dog
Graphic : Red Letters with words Snoop dog
Quality : 5/10 - They are decent i would say maybe a bit above average 
Quantity :6/10 - a decent amount


----------



## DopeKnight

jarettscapo said:


> where in jersey are you talkin about




new bruns


----------



## cbecker525

yo been awhile since i posted, havent had internet much, but ive gotten a lot of dif stuff...

hamburger helper
     green bag, small size, very average stuff 6/10

state of emergency
     red bag, just words, about the same as the HH, 6/10

7 up
     green bag, written like the logo on the soda bottle, again average size and strength, 6/10

coca cola
     green stamp, written like the drink, strong shit, just small size, 6.5/10

guns n roses
     pink stamp, gun with roses wrapped around the barrel, average  and size  and slightly above average stuff, 6.5/10

adoration
     red stamp, no picture just the word. pretty big bags, also real good stuff, had em for about a week, 7.5/10

departure
     blue stamp, pretty full bags, pretty strong too, burn to blow em, like em a lot, 8/10

section 8
     green stamp, just the words. These were the best ones in months around here, had em for 2 weeks solid, and they were full, and killer dope. 9/10

lucky 13
     different size of actual bag, slightly wider and one less fold. got em cold coppin, bag is really really elabrate, most artistic bag ive ever seen, had a skull wearing a top hat and flames around it. also dark dope, i think it was actual H as opposed to the almst always fentanyl thats white and powdery around here. good shit, 8/10

true religion
     red stamp, words and a horse shoe in red above it. Pretty strong stuff, bags are average or slightly aove average size, strength is good. 7/10

star track
     green stamp, just the words. the bags were slightly bigger than average sized, but a few would be awesome. I had one out of these that was the single biggest bag i have ever had in my life, the dope is good, and the size is generally good too. 8/10


i know ive had more in the last month but i cant remember off the top of my head, hope everyone is bein safe and havin fun...


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME: GRAVY

COLOR: GREEN

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 7

QUALITY: 8

OTHER: STR8 FIRE!!! NOT TO MUCH SHIT GETS 7'S AND 8'S FROM ME, BUT THIS SHIT IS ON POINT!!!!!!!! FROM THE BRICKS!


_______________________


I also got something called Raw Dope that I didn't get a chance to try yet, I'll review on that one tomorrow..


----------



## okterrific

***p-town fire dope alert***

Hey people, Its been a few days since i posted a review, but now im back, During a recent trip to Paterson, I picked up some absolute FIRE, prob the best shit i have had in months,  if you come across these bags get them while you can you will be extremly HIGH and happy, The following stamp is FIRE FIRE FIRE!!!!!8)


Stamp name: NON STOP

Stamp Graphic-NONE

Color and Consistency/texture of Product: VERY WHITE, AND FLAKEY AS HELL LIKE GOOD DOPE SHOULD BE!.

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: PACKED UP NICE, LOOKED GOOD

Quantity of Product: 8/10- THESE BAGS WERE ABSOLUTE SUPER FIRE AND THEY WEREGIANT THEY HAD ALOT IN THEM I WAS REALLY HAPPY, EACH BAG LOOKED LIKE 2 BAGS SERIOUSLY.

Quality of Product:8.5/10-THESE ARE PROB THE BEST OUT THERE RIGHT NOW THESE BAGS GET YOU SUPER HIGH AND NODDING HARD FOR A LONG TIME, THEY ARE FIRE. SCOOP THEM UP IF YOU COME ACROSS THEM YOU WILL BE GLAD YOU DID. 

PS: THESE BAGS ARE ABSOLUTE FIRE FIRE FIRE!!!!!!!!!! GET THEM NOW!! PEACE OUT AND BE SAFE PEOPLE!


----------



## velvet973

okterrific said:


> Hey people, Its been a few days since i posted a review, but now im back, During a recent trip to Paterson, I picked up some absolute FIRE, prob the best shit i have had in months,  if you come across these bags get them while you can you will be extremly HIGH and happy, The following stamp is FIRE FIRE FIRE!!!!!8)
> 
> 
> Stamp name: NON STOP
> 
> Stamp Graphic-NONE
> 
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: VERY WHITE, AND FLAKEY AS HELL LIKE GOOD DOPE SHOULD BE!.
> 
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: PACKED UP NICE, LOOKED GOOD
> 
> Quantity of Product: 8/10- THESE BAGS WERE ABSOLUTE SUPER FIRE AND THEY WEREGIANT THEY HAD ALOT IN THEM I WAS REALLY HAPPY, EACH BAG LOOKED LIKE 2 BAGS SERIOUSLY.
> 
> Quality of Product:8.5/10-THESE ARE PROB THE BEST OUT THERE RIGHT NOW THESE BAGS GET YOU SUPER HIGH AND NODDING HARD FOR A LONG TIME, THEY ARE FIRE. SCOOP THEM UP IF YOU COME ACROSS THEM YOU WILL BE GLAD YOU DID.
> 
> PS: THESE BAGS ARE ABSOLUTE FIRE FIRE FIRE!!!!!!!!!! GET THEM NOW!! PEACE OUT AND BE SAFE PEOPLE!





okterrific - i second that...NON STOP is def FIRE. I'd definitely rate them 8-8.5+ across the board. they're GR8888888888888!!!! man i need to go make another trip and stock up on these while they're out there!!! FANTASTIC find.  ROA IV..mixes up very clear.  AMAZING rush. AMAZING dope. AMAZING count. these will have you nodding NON STOP!!!!

8 PLUS++++++++++++


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: DEATHWISH/tombstone graphic
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 8/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Very average quality shit, but GIANT bags

City: Irvington, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: ASS N' TITTIES/no graphic
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: My boy swears on these so I went with him this morning to try and there really good.  Not super fire, but really straight nonetheless.  Average size quantity.  Darker than the white stuff outta P-town.


----------



## Tech User

xXMorphineXx said:


> just picked these up...
> 
> ~Pittsburgh~
> 
> *ROA: IV*
> 
> 730 Virus
> Stamp: "730 Virus" in purple lettering.
> Quality: 7/10, best I've had in Pittsburgh in a while. Flakey white powder mixes up perfectly in water no substance left behind, everything dissolves. Gives you a nice rush with a nice long high, made me feel nauseous which hasn't happened in a while.
> Quantity: 4-5/10, picked up 2 buns so I haven't looked through most of them but the ones I did do were small.
> Other Comments: Like I said mixed up perfectly, the water was almost a clear golden color.




yea i have had these straight since that day i posted i was on my way to get em. . so like since saturday maybe. . . 

def cop these if you can get em. .it is the first time i really nodded hard in a few weeks without having to do 5 shots of 5 

also:

there are some called: 

fully loaded - red stamp
quantity 4/10
quality 6/10
almost as good as the 730 virus just not as much D in the bag
dope is very similiar though. . not brownish or tan but more of a gray/whitish product, but mixes up dark yellow/brown


----------



## Tech User

addictanon said:


> STAMP NAME: KING KONG
> 
> COLOR: RED
> 
> GRAPHIC: NONE
> 
> QUANITY: 4.5
> 
> QUALITY: 4.5
> 
> OTHER: A touch below avg, not complete garbage, will get ya off E, but def grab something else if possible.
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: TRUE BLOOD
> 
> COLOR: RED
> 
> GRAPHIC: NONE
> 
> QUANITY: 6
> 
> QUALITY: 5
> 
> OTHER: avg shit, bags are from avg to jus a lil above
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> 
> STAMP NAME: DIRTY MONEY
> 
> COLOR: MULTI COLORED- GREEN, PURPLE, RED
> 
> GRAPHIC: NONE
> 
> QUANITY: 6
> 
> QUALITY: 7
> 
> OTHER: DEF ABOVE AVG, SOLID SHIT..
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> Lately I been getting shit outta Asbury area, all dude's had the past almost week now is King Kong so I decided to see what was good in Newark, got the Dirty Money which I was happy with..




its really funny that you put the little thing about newark in there, cause i read your top 2 posts and i agree totally with the rating, and we have both of them around still. . guess we will be gettin some more outa north jersey. . haha

Oh quick question???? when you copped them red stamped "true Bloods" did you get any that were stamped on the wrong side of the bag. . .i know this happens from time to time, BUT, i recently copped them and there was an un usual amount of them stamp on the backside


also i think Pittsburgh has gotten a huge shipment from somewhere totally different recently. .  this newer D (not the King Kongs, or the True Bloods) the 730 virus, and the fully loaded are almost a whitish/grayish color, they are in really big size bags too!


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

*NON STOP* 
_Graphic:_ None.
_Appearence:_ This dope is fairly white & a fair amount sticks to the bag. The bags were nicely wrapped (standard size rectangle).
_Quality:_ 8/10
_Quanity:_ 9/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ Whoa boy. These bags were fairly good dope, definetely somewhere above average - I was happy. The size is what brings it home wit' the bags. Out of 20 bags 18 of them were at least halfway to the third fold - FUCK YEAH *damien*...Highly recommend you grab these - quality dope and honestly a shitload of it.

*NON STOP* 
_Graphic:_ None.
_Appearence:_ This dope is fairly white & a fair amount sticks to the bag. The bags were nicely wrapped (standard size rectangle).
_Quality:_ 8/10
_Quanity:_ 7/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ This is the same dope as the Red "Non-Stops". This is very good D, be careful. The bags were slightly less packed then there red counterparts.

*#One Heat* 
_Graphic:_ None.
_Appearence:_ This dope is fairly white & a fair amount sticks to the bag. The bags were nicely wrapped (standard size rectangle).
_Quality:_ 8/10
_Quanity:_ 7/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ Same Dope as "Non Stop". These have been mixed in with the "Non Stops" & "True Religions". Def. the same dope good stuff.


*True Religion* 
_Graphic:_ True Religion Jeans Horseshoe Logo
_Appearence:_ This dope is fairly white & a fair amount sticks to the bag. The bags were nicely wrapped (standard size rectangle).
_Quality:_ 8/10
_Quanity:_ 7/10
_ROA:_ Intranasal
_Comments:_ Once again this is the same as "Non Stop" and "#One Heat". Danknesssss...


----------



## velvet973

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
re: #1 HEAT

I personally haven't had the blue #1 heat, but I've had the red ones, and they're def not the same if you're rating them an 8...the red ones were in the bigger flimsy bags (which i usually consider a big red flag)and are pretty much garbage...maybe a 4 or a 5. Just a lil warning....


----------



## addictanon

Tech User said:


> its really funny that you put the little thing about newark in there, cause i read your top 2 posts and i agree totally with the rating, and we have both of them around still. . guess we will be gettin some more outa north jersey. . haha
> 
> Oh quick question???? when you copped them red stamped "true Bloods" did you get any that were stamped on the wrong side of the bag. . .i know this happens from time to time, BUT, i recently copped them and there was an un usual amount of them stamp on the backside
> 
> 
> also i think Pittsburgh has gotten a huge shipment from somewhere totally different recently. .  this newer D (not the King Kongs, or the True Bloods) the 730 virus, and the fully loaded are almost a whitish/grayish color, they are in really big size bags too!




Nah I didn't see any stamped on the wrong side, but I dont think I was really paying attention. Its funny cause when I first knew I was going to get them I looked them up and seen that you said that, so I meant to look at them to see if they was stamped like that too.


----------



## ptown dope

Non Stop
Quality: 7.5
Quanity: 8

Wow! I am really happy with Ptown lately, never fails to disappoint, my guy ran out of Next Levels (unfortunately) but he said this was just as good!
Although it wasn't anywhere near as strong as next level, it def was on point!
The size was the same, quality was a little more diluted. but was def fire.

I remember non stop from last year, thats all i used to get! these seem to be a weaker version, but they are nicely sized!


----------



## slackboxed

anyone got any word on some stamps called S550?


----------



## ptown dope

slackboxed said:


> anyone got any word on some stamps called S550?



I got S550 months ago, GARBAGE.
But these were months ago.


----------



## ohhyaaa

copped some of these green stamp in white bag, it was too faded to see what it said but the D was really white and when put in spoon with water there was lots of crystals that had a hard time dissolving (i put some heat under it and they dissolved)... i suspect fent but there was no brown to it so basically it was fent with cut and i would say
quality- 3
quantity- 5 IV
but just scooped some of those lucky 13s
quality- 6.5
quantity- 5 IV
^these are alright nothing especially special


----------



## i.am.mookie

*City or state stamp was copped in:* CMD - Camden, NJ

*Stamp name:* Day and Night

*Stamp Color:* White Bag, with Blue font

*Stamp Graphic (if any):* Just the words "Day and Night"

*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Tanish color, not to dark but not to light in color

*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Neat

*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 8.5/9 - generous amount

*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 8 - some pretty good shit 

*ROA:* IV

*Comments:* Out of all the diesel in Camden, this is top of the line. The spot is pretty safe, and well ran. They hook you up with a free one when you get ten or more, which is becoming a rare practice in Camden these days. All the bags are consistent in size, its not like there are some fat ones and some beat ones. The rush is really good, and the high is nice as well. I would definitely recommend this.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*City or state stamp was copped in:* CMD - Camden, NJ

*Stamp name:* Da Source

*Stamp Color:* Blue bag with black font

*Stamp Graphic (if any):* Just the words "Da Source"

*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Tanish color, a little darker than most dope

*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Neat, and in dime bags.

*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 9 - probably the biggest bags in Camden- IMO.

*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 8 - some pretty good shit 

*ROA:* IV

*Comments:* This spot is very well known through out Camden. The dope is good and the bags are always big. The spot is well known by cops, and the people who run it are on strick time schedule and they also shut it down sometimes for a few hours whenever they get suspicious of cops or anything else. But when they are out, its usually the top or one of the top spots to cop. You can never go wrong wit Da source. 


*if you go out to CMD to get dope i would definetly hit up these spots first and try to cop there...to me everything else is second best.*


----------



## slackboxed

My boy claims its from the same people that had the Fame bags and those were pretty above average. I dunno what to think.


----------



## Tech User

pITTSBURGH
thursday mornin


quick question on the Pittsburgh true Religions 
do they got the guitar playin buhda stamped in green or are they the new ones with the LoGo on them(and what color stamp)

i might cop these if i cant get them 730viruses. . or maybe just get em anyway cause i got a few bricks yesterday of the 730viruses in purple and they were literally beat to hell. not the dope or nuttin. . stuff is close to fire!!!! but the packaging .seriously; looks like they were lugged around in a backpack a throughout the city and thrown in the clothes dryer. . .when i opened the first brick in the car to toss off a couple bags to my ride, i lost probably 0.2 due to a few bags bein ripped and just bad packing. . .you should of seen the look on my boys dope-sick face when all that powder went flyin in the air and he was only gettin a couple bags for the ride he gave me cause he didnt have no money!


thanks and be safe out there. .. my girl got hit this week. . them city steps are hotter then a 2 peckered billy goat in the afternoon. . 



*** MODS. . dont know if i should have put that steps warning but there are "City" steps everywhere throughout the city. probably over 150-200 sets going up and down through every hood in the city. linkin different parts of neighborhoods . .just wanted to throw a warning out to "Those Who Know" what im talkin bout. . . if you dont like it ill erase it, or feel free to!
thank you
peace TechUser


----------



## jancra

Tech User said:


> pITTSBURGH
> thursday mornin
> 
> 
> quick question on the Pittsburgh true Religions
> do they got the guitar playin buhda stamped in green or are they the new ones with the LoGo on them(and what color stamp)
> 
> i might cop these if i cant get them 730viruses. . or maybe just get em anyway cause i got a few bricks yesterday of the 730viruses in purple and they were literally beat to hell. not the dope or nuttin. . stuff is close to fire!!!! but the packaging .seriously; looks like they were lugged around in a backpack a throughout the city and thrown in the clothes dryer. . .when i opened the first brick in the car to toss off a couple bags to my ride, i lost probably 0.2 due to a few bags bein ripped and just bad packing. . .you should of seen the look on my boys dope-sick face when all that powder went flyin in the air and he was only gettin a couple bags for the ride he gave me cause he didnt have no money!
> 
> 
> thanks and be safe out there. .. my girl got hit this week. . them city steps are hotter then a 2 peckered billy goat in the afternoon. .
> 
> 
> 
> *** MODS. . dont know if i should have put that steps warning but there are "City" steps everywhere throughout the city. probably over 150-200 sets going up and down through every hood in the city. linkin different parts of neighborhoods . .just wanted to throw a warning out to "Those Who Know" what im talkin bout. . . if you dont like it ill erase it, or feel free to!
> thank you
> peace TechUser







ya them steps suck! sorry your girl got busted!


----------



## Tech User

cbecker525 said:


> yo been awhile since i posted, havent had internet much, but ive gotten a lot of dif stuff...
> 
> hamburger helper
> green bag, small size, very average stuff 6/10
> 
> state of emergency
> red bag, just words, about the same as the HH, 6/10
> 
> 7 up
> green bag, written like the logo on the soda bottle, again average size and strength, 6/10
> 
> coca cola
> green stamp, written like the drink, strong shit, just small size, 6.5/10
> 
> guns n roses
> pink stamp, gun with roses wrapped around the barrel, average  and size  and slightly above average stuff, 6.5/10
> 
> adoration
> red stamp, no picture just the word. pretty big bags, also real good stuff, had em for about a week, 7.5/10
> 
> departure
> blue stamp, pretty full bags, pretty strong too, burn to blow em, like em a lot, 8/10
> 
> section 8
> green stamp, just the words. These were the best ones in months around here, had em for 2 weeks solid, and they were full, and killer dope. 9/10
> 
> lucky 13
> different size of actual bag, slightly wider and one less fold. got em cold coppin, bag is really really elabrate, most artistic bag ive ever seen, had a skull wearing a top hat and flames around it. also dark dope, i think it was actual H as opposed to the almst always fentanyl thats white and powdery around here. good shit, 8/10
> 
> true religion
> red stamp, words and a horse shoe in red above it. Pretty strong stuff, bags are average or slightly aove average size, strength is good. 7/10
> 
> star track
> green stamp, just the words. the bags were slightly bigger than average sized, but a few would be awesome. I had one out of these that was the single biggest bag i have ever had in my life, the dope is good, and the size is generally good too. 8/10
> 
> 
> i know ive had more in the last month but i cant remember off the top of my head, hope everyone is bein safe and havin fun...




Hey checker, Are you in the Burgh? . . .just curious cause i ahve had all but 1 of them in the last month. . . i would have rated them a little lower numbers, prob due to tolerance and IV admin ; BUT, your rating from bag to bag is very consistant and the numeral in between ratings for me would be the same. . .so ima start checkin your posts more closely if you are from here. . . Thanks and keep up the good work. . . 

and lets all hope to get the good "WORK"!

Pittsburgh
Thursday Morning

just copped the 730 viruses again today, and seems like these ones aint so beat on. . .i havent opened them yet; but the outer wrappings dont look so thrashed. .  however i got the last several Bs of these he had. . anyway; they are wrapped normally and then in the saran(sp?) wrappin that holds the bricks together and it looks like there is a shit ton of powder stuck on the saran wrap and between the actual brick paper and the saran wrapping so hopefully they arent bad when i open them up. . .they look alot better tho just lookin through the plastic. . them bricks yesterday had rounded corners!!!!!. . LOL


Star Legends - red stamp (big word star, and legends in cusive writing undernieth)
quantity - 5-6/10
quality - **** i will have to update this, i havent done them; but they are good. . my boy just did three and he is doin what happens when you do decent dope, im tryin to drive and he is droolin and talkin half sentences. . . LoL

the star legend dope looks like this new stuff goin around the burgh lately, slightly whitish/grayish and mixes up clean and dark yellow to icetea color!!!!!! cant wait to try em out(then ill put up a review) they look like they might be smokin if not a lil bit of fire .. heehe. . .just wanted to throw em up here to let yall know they are def not garbage


Peace!!
TechUser


----------



## jarettscapo

slackboxed said:


> anyone got any word on some stamps called S550?



light blue s550 - these are im pretty sure the only ones around rite now. got 5 of em mixed in with some fire - but the s550 are TRASH. there is NO DOPE in them- mixes up light as water and does absolutely NOTHING.  the purple s550 that were always around like 6 months ago were ALWAYS good nice and dark wen mixed diesel. which is why at first i was like oh nice some s550's its been a minute; nope; terrible. thankfully i got my 5 bags bak.  well, enjoy.


----------



## pittsburghs-finest

pittsburgh thurs morn...VENDETTA-green into red, no graphic

Quality-6/10
Quanity-6/10
Neatness-6/10
all around about average, alittle better nothing to brag about but will do the job...stay high and stay safe, holla atcha boi!!!


----------



## xXMorphineXx

yo tech those true religions are the ones with budha playing the guitar haha but they pretty much the exact same as 730 virus's same color d and same mix up in water, there good so grab em..


----------



## slackboxed

Stamp: Kawasaki ( had a picture of a motorcycle on it, not a cruiser,  not a rocket the bike thats inbetween i dunno the name for )

Quantity 4/10: A little less dope than the fame bags it looks like a similar stamp bc the font is the same quality the dope is whiter than anything i've had recently... i give it a 3.5/10 its fucking trash but there's some heroin in it or some sort of opiate. It took me almost half a bundle to get off e. I wish I didn't buy three buns of this. If you have no other option and you have to get off e, get a half a bun of this shit bc that's what it'll take. atleast it was cheaper than usual

price: not allowed


----------



## slackboxed

I don't know what it is but usually when there's a car logo (mercades benz s550) or some sort of automobile (like the kawasaki) it doesn't matter if its an ecstasy pill,  a dope bag, or any sort of drug vessel, it's usually shit. I've never had a good roll that had a car emblem on it, i've never had a good bag of dope with a car or automobile logo on it. Maybe its my luck maybe its the way they're marketed. you know, zoom zoom? they go fast but they're really shit? i dunno maybe im putting too much thought into it

_idk about dope stamps since over in Cali it goes by balloons and tar, but when it comes to ecstasy, stamps mean bupkis -thizzer_


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

After gettin a hold of the blue NON-STOPs and some more red horseshoe TRUE RELIGIONs, Id definitely think the RELIGIONs are a tad better than the NON-STOPs quality and quantity wise.  Between the TRUE RELIGIONs, NON-STOPs, TEAM JORDANs and NEXT LEVELs, the city of Paterson is back on point in a big way!  Also, had a batch of the new WINTER FIRE (green stamp) and its a hundred times better now.  Much fatter bags and the quality is now at least on par with the JORDANs.  I'd say there all a 8/10 for quality, except maybe the JORDANs being a 7/10  So if anyone sees WINTER FIRE around now, just know that if its the new batch, its a helluva lot better than the batch goin around 3-4 weeks ago.  

Cop Safely & Rage Hard


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

Anyone ever heard of ALMIGHTY out of Paterson?  I don't know the stamp color or what the graphic is, but my boy says these are some real FIRE!!!  My boy whose tried them says there way better than the religions and non-stops but I generally don't go by what other people say until I try 'em for myself.  I'm going to grab some of these ALMIGHTYs 2maro afternoon and will report when I get back.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Tech User

xXMorphineXx said:


> yo tech those true religions are the ones with budha playing the guitar haha but they pretty much the exact same as 730 virus's same color d and same mix up in water, there good so grab em..



 thanks. . . i think im sittin out today, well just not goin to cop. . i think i gotta enuff to make it through teh night. . as long as i dont answer my fone. i know people will be pissed but fuckit. . its cold and i got my shit.. they should have stocked up. . . .LoL. . . i been savin a few different kinds. . .my luck ill run out and have to go cop at like 10pm. . like the worst time to possibly go into the city


any word on them Manny Aquiliao? 
im still curious about that one bag i got


----------



## xXMorphineXx

hahah 10pm in pittsburgh...fuck that


----------



## kid_a

picked up some "Subway" bags in Paterson a few days back.  it's the same white flaky dope that i've been getting there recently.  quality probably 6/10 but the quantity was only around 4-5.  got some more "Team Jordan" bags today so i'm feeling pretty good.  i rated them about a week ago and they're still the same.  happy copping.


----------



## pittsburghs-finest

hey, anyone in the burgh heard of CAPT AMERICAs...my man just called wiyh them and dont know if theyre worth tryin???  if youve tryed them let a brother know...ASAP...thanx, happy copping to all and to all a good hit!!! lol


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

BEST SHIT AROUND at the moment.  If you look at my ratings, you see that im fair and i generally dont fluff a certain stamp unless it deserves it.  I grabbed 2 buns of these ALMIGHTY's 2day, red print and blue-to-green print, and the red prints are BY FAR the best stamp I've done since returning to NJ early august.  Mind you I've been out of the jersey scene for 4 1/2 years living in south florida, but these blow away the TEAM JORDANS and both the TRUE RELIGIONS prints.  In my opinion they're also better than NON-STOP and NEXT LEVEL but some of you may disagree.  Nonetheless you CANNOT be unhappy with these.  Small-ish count but fantastic quality.  GRAB EM!!!

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: ALMIGHTY/graphic of a arm curling a dumbbell
Quality: 8.5/10
Quantity: 5/10 some small, some average but no fatties
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Within 2 minutes of doing a bag you can easily tell the red print is WAY less cut than the blue-to-green print.  I thought i was crazy, but my whole crew agrees as well. 

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Blue to Green
Name/Graphic: ALMIGHTY/graphic of a arm curling a dumbbell
Quality: 7/10
Quality: 5/10 some small, some average but no fatties
ROA: Snorted
Notes: I cant tell if the blue ink ran/bled to green or if its supposed to be this way, but in the word ALMIGHTY, the ALMIG is blue and the HTY is green?  

Anyways, the dope in both prints is more beige than the standard Ptown white.  Euphoria lasts a helluva long time with the full-on head-in-my-lap type of nod!  Why would a dope boy release a stamp with 2 different colors with varying purity is beyond me.  Wouldnt that just make custies only request the red?  Still, bangin' bangin' shit.  Be safe & rage hard!


----------



## slackboxed

aight these kawasaki bags are awful i'm giving them a 1/10. They get me off E in such a weird way. I don't know wtf is in these bags but I highly doubt its heroin.  They make me feel ill in the stomach and nauseous. i've actually yaked like 4 times from this shit. i get some sort of downer/pain killing buzz from doing it which is what took me off E but I did half a bun and my pupils are still big. i've done my share of heroin, this shit is garbage avoid it like the plague. if anyone can give me some insight to what they think it is, i'd be grateful to know ive never encountered garbage this absurd.


----------



## Tech User

*Pittsburgh - Star Legend - Red*



xXMorphineXx said:


> hahah 10pm in pittsburgh...fuck that




hahaa, yeah i know. . . sux, but i dont know how many times i met my bois outside bars that look like houses in the daytime in Manchester back in the day. . . fuck i dont even go into that part of the city no more. . .guess i grew up and got a lil smarter


BTW i put them up b4 but didnt give them a rating. . and holy shit i totally forgot i had em. . .i been switchin coats up alot cause the weather been so wierd around here. . i reached into my big winter coat thinkin i had about 5-maybe 10 of them red Stamped Star Legends. . .well what do you know i had 2 buns. . .so yeah its 3:30am and im still up shootin dope!!!


star legend - red stamp (large word star, legend under it in cursive writing; like a baseball shirt) these bastards are packed nice but ink smeared all to hell. . .i could make out probably 5 good out of 20. . . i dont know if i got em like this or they smeared since i got em. .but they aint sticky or nuttin so i think they came like that
anyway:
IV
Quantity - straight 6/10
Quality - better than average, lets say 5.5/10
good dope, its that new shit around, whitish/grayish, mixes up dark but clear, no cut left in the cooker

Packing - 3/10 sloppy! . . . fuckers are messy, smeared, tape hangin off the side. .BUT dont let this discourage you, this shit is good!!! . . .bigger bags than our normal small rectangles


peace
be safe
Tech


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

Has anyone had a stamp called Ugly? i'm in northeastern PA., real close to jersey so everythings probable coming from north jersey


----------



## Tech User

Zilla da Thrilla said:


> Has anyone had a stamp called Ugly?




where at. . . city? town? borrough? . .

thanks, i havent heard of em but you'll prob get a qwiker answer now with some area in that post


----------



## Tech User

*Pittsburgh - captain america*



pittsburghs-finest said:


> hey, anyone in the burgh heard of CAPT AMERICAs...my man just called wiyh them and dont know if theyre worth tryin???  if youve tryed them let a brother know...ASAP...thanx, happy copping to all and to all a good hit!!! lol




did you end up coppin the captn america?


thanks 
Tech


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*still weary...*



Tech User said:


> did you end up coppin the captn america?
> 
> 
> thanks
> Tech



Nope still don't know, I haven't even been down the port or the stead in a few days, my man got this fire raw dope around my way, but my boy said he did the CAPT AMERICAs a month or 2 ago and they were fire, but the dude that has them has the True Religions too and he just got them both the other day, both the same day accually so I don't think they are from the same batch my boy did...anyway no I didn't try them if I go down for something small I might grab a bun, but usually I grab at least a brick so I don't wanna chance gettin stuck with 50 bags of garbino!!! But I'd anyone does try them let a fellow dope conisour know ASAP!!be safe and keep it real!!


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Hardwood

color: Red

graphic: Paint brush and peice of wood

quanity: 6

quality: 6.5

other: good, above avg D.

__________________________________________________


stamp name: Most wanted

color: Green

graphic: None

quanity: 3

quality: 5

other: Small bags, gets the job done, if something else is around grab it instead.

_____________________________

stamp name: Untouchables

color: Purple (i pretty sure that was the color)

graphic: None

quanity: 3.5

quality: 5

other: Same exact as the most wanted. If there is something else around, grab it instead.

__________________________________

stamp name: Head capo

color: Red

graphic: None

quanity: 6

quality: 6

other: Lil bit above avg, for those who sniff, shit burns badly.. For those who iv, shit mixes up very dark and clean!

__________________________________-

stamp name: Stop snitchin

color: Red

graphic: A rat

quanity: 6

quality: 7, maybe 7.5

other: Good shit, best d ive had recently, up there with gravy!


----------



## Tech User

pittsburghs_finest said:


> Nope still don't know, I haven't even been down the port or the stead in a few days, my man got this fire raw dope around my way, but my boy said he did the CAPT AMERICAs a month or 2 ago and they were fire, but the dude that has them has the True Religions too and he just got them both the other day, both the same day accually so I don't think they are from the same batch my boy did...anyway no I didn't try them if I go down for something small I might grab a bun, but usually I grab at least a brick so I don't wanna chance gettin stuck with 50 bags of garbino!!! But I'd anyone does try them let a fellow dope conisour know ASAP!!be safe and keep it real!!



yeah ill def let you know if i try them or if i hear of em goin around. .

was lucky this morn ( and actually got my man to go cop a couple buns of them 730viruses for me) and he just re-upped and got some other bullshit that i didnt want . . im a pretty good customer though, and i know he still made money off me. . but i got what i wanted and he got what he wanted so it worked out i guess. . .


peace
Tech


----------



## Tech User

*Stop Snitchin - Red Stamp*



addictanon said:


> stamp name: Stop snitchin
> 
> color: Red
> 
> graphic: A rat
> 
> quanity: 6
> 
> quality: 7, maybe 7.5
> 
> other: Good shit, best d ive had recently, up there with gravy!




my friend just came back with these like 10 minutes ago. .LoL. .  didnt do em but i think im goin to trade him a few 730 viruses now that i know they are still good. . .(had them a couple months back)

BTW, are they stamped really nice? . . .i dint inspect them too closely but while he fixed up i caught a decent look at em and it looks like they are put together really nice and the ink is nice and dark too. not all smeared to hell

did you get these up north?


thanks
Peace!
Tech


----------



## deaf eye

newark

Game over 
pitcher pitching 
blue
dopes real tan  
8 or 9 best stamp i ever had 
quantity 5


----------



## king bee

City or state stamp was copped in: Bronx, NY
Stamp name: I Am Legend
Stamp Color: Black ink, white bag
Stamp Graphic (if any): Just words, 3 lines of text for each word
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: A little darker then normal bronx stuff, not flaky like nj, a little 'powdier'
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: fairly professional, no smearing, folds and tape is %90 the same
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 8, we always ask for these, apparently everyone else does too. rarely available as a whole brick
ROA: IV, doesnt mix to dark, even tho product is darker then most around. very good, i normally do 3, these i get the same effects from 1


City or state stamp was copped in: Bronx, NY
Stamp name: A+
Stamp Color: blue, medium cobalt blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): the A+ text looks like sticks, like on a building at a summer camp. A looks like a anarchy sign without a circle around it.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: coarse powder, def cut with vitamin B or something, reeks of vitamins, dont let it deter you.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: stamp is good, taped up on a deadline though
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 8
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA: IV, mixes up with that golden, syrupy look. usually i'd take that as a bad sign but its just the vitamin cut.


City or state stamp was copped in: Bronx, NY
Stamp name: Shoprite
Stamp Color: purplish, blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): shoprite shopping cart logo, same as the sign on every store. jerz knows many of us shop there, some of us work there!
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: lighter, soft powder, sticks in the folds.... still not flaky like nj tho
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: a little messier, smeared but not to the point u cant see the logo. taped and folded in a rush. there all over.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6.5
ROA: IV, mixes ok, sometimes leaves residue in the cap.
btw: for some reason i really like these, they feel 'cleaner'



and if u think my ratings are high... i go to paterson and newark too, im familiar with most stamps everyones been talking about.... we go to the bronx for quality assurance, and legal safety. its worth the extra money! ask lacey...


----------



## NODstradamus

City - Burgh

Family Guy - red shitty writing, no graphic
6 IV - GARBAGE
I got a high tolerance, but these r fuckin garbage

Daily News - green writing, no graphic
6 IV - These are fuckin GARBAGE too
They'll get you off sick, but that's about it


----------



## bansh33

anyone come across the stamps "Great Job" or "power 2009" in the [west] philly area? I may be grabbing one and/or the other tonight, so I'll post a reply then if nobody else has already seen these bags.


----------



## addictanon

Tech User said:


> my friend just came back with these like 10 minutes ago. .LoL. .  didnt do em but i think im goin to trade him a few 730 viruses now that i know they are still good. . .(had them a couple months back)
> 
> BTW, are they stamped really nice? . . .i dint inspect them too closely but while he fixed up i caught a decent look at em and it looks like they are put together really nice and the ink is nice and dark too. not all smeared to hell
> 
> did you get these up north?
> 
> 
> thanks
> Peace!
> Tech





Whats up bro. Yeah I got them from Newark, they def weren't stamped very neatly though, actually they were taped kinda sloppy, and half were stamped fine, the other half a little dark (and smeared). They were banging though, a couple my people that got them with me also liked them, if anything I may have under rated them!


----------



## cleffyowns

Anyone heard of H1N1 Swine Flu and South (85?) Bags? Note the Swine Flu bags are not the same ones that went around the burgh a few months ago...they actually have the "H1N1" part as part of the stamp itself. I'm about to be picking up a bun of each, so I'll let ya'll know about them. Hopefully someone has heard some good things about each.


----------



## Khadijah

king bee said:


> City or state stamp was copped in: Bronx, NY
> Stamp name: I Am Legend
> 
> and if u think my ratings are high... i go to paterson and newark too, im familiar with most stamps everyones been talking about.... we go to the bronx for quality assurance, and legal safety. its worth the extra money! ask lacey...



idk yo the last few times i had got that bx shit i was not impressed i been clean 2 mos tho but the shop rite bags with the red n blue two tone was in jersey for a long time this year n last year and it was like u describe..but anyways, i never went out there to cop just ppl i knew when i didnt feel like takin a run that day and it was worth it once or twice but to be real if i aint the one copping either way then there aint no way i would take the bx bags over jersey fire

and also

why did i read this thread, damn i miss that dope! but i dont miss dirty piss tests and bein sick all the time tho...

P town always gets back on point in the winter...now im just patiently waitin. the dope is always gonna be there thats wat i gotta tell myself so aint no rush to get into it gotta chill for a minute. right now i cant be usin. so ima just tell myself that til i stop feenin and remember that the longer u wait the better it is. 

O yea, wats good okteriffic and velvet973 hope yall holdin it down...ima talk 2 ya's soon and hitup floor 19 before the end of december ight!


----------



## n8a4s

*Venom in the Blood*

was wondering if anyone had info on Venom in the Blood??? red stamp with arm picture on it.


----------



## jancra

*Ether*

monday morning, da burgh
ETHER
no pic, just letters
packaging is kinda neat, but a few were taped funny
quantity:6/10 not too big, not too small
quality:6/10 exactly the same as the vendettas so decent, not great but better than average by a little.

True religion
pic of buddha playin guitar
poor pack job
quantity:4/10 small as fuck, biggest was less than half bottom flap
quality:5/10 average shit, not good, not terrible
My dude said he thought they were the good red ones but i had to meet his boy so he wasn't sure. He threw a few ethers  in to try, wish i would have gotten all of them instead

Sunday nite
Gravy
no pic, just letters
packed pretty decent, ink faded in spots
quantity:5/10 mostly small, but a few nice sized ones
quality:6/10 these are from the same batch as the section 8s that were around for a min so they good, just not all full like most of the s8 were.

Saturday
:DTrue Religion
pic of a horseshoe above the shoe
packed decent, some funky
quantity:7.5/10 most decent sized, only a few half full, but no rip off bags
quality: 6.546753/10 lol, these are 10 times better than the green buddha ones, pretty good overall. If you can grab these or the ethers or even the vendettas you won't be disappointed. Unfortunately i got my 3rd string dudes last ones and he threw a few of them shit ass stay highs or whatever the green smeared stamp says, everyone just calls em stay high, but the irony is you wont stay high. they the ones i posted that have a crystally cut and hardly any d in em. At least there was only 2 thrown in with the good ones, but i hate gettin them. They seem to follow me around somehow. Cant stay away from em. Be safe and stay high lol

Monday
got a nice bit of gravy and they were a bit bigger than the first time i got em so id say they are a 6/10 on quantity on the average.


----------



## deaf eye

Newark
stamp name: YOUNG MONEY
color: Red

graphic: ``i have no clue but its in the shape of a shoe

quanity: 6

quality: 5  hmmm insufalted  its kinda creeping in mebe give it a 6.5 -7


----------



## steelbro

Are the American Express's any good?  I heard some dude had them but weren't sealed.  I never thought that made a difference if it's a dealer getting fresh.  

Be careful of the WIDOW MAKERS cause there's a new batch out and its got some bullshit in it that's like the fake Guns N Roses.
  I don't get to post in here much but it seems like all the good shit's out East and by the time it gets here they fuck it all up.

I seriously can't seem to find anything decent and I'm spending way too much out there for the bs I go through.  This might be my last post who knows but I'm always checking the threads.

Peace!!!


----------



## jimmyjames

*monday morning*

I95 South-Red stamp
packing-nice packaging new in the burgh
Quanity-5/10
Roa-IV
Quanity-5/10
quality-6/10

GRAVY- green stamp cap letters
Nice packaging
Roa-IV
quanity-5/10
quality-6/10-like the limit controls dark dope looks like pepsi color worth grabbin these one of the better bags going around if they were bigger size they would be FIRE.:

PS: Anyone try the storm Bags they are multicolored i tried them only did a couple but i though they were average so let me know if anyone tried these out.


----------



## cleffyowns

jimmyjames said:


> I95 South-Red stamp
> packing-nice packaging new in the burgh
> Quanity-5/10
> Roa-IV
> Quanity-5/10
> quality-6/10



There must be 2 batches of that in the burgh. The ones I got are GARBAGE. It has a very strong smell, and it's definitely not the smell of H. Leaves almost black-colored remains when filtering. Absolutely crap.

Stamp: 95 South
Color: Red
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 2/10
Comments: I'd try to avoid these unless you know youre getting the legit bags.

Stamp: Widow Maker
Color: Blue
Quantity: 7/10 Only had like 6 bags outta 3 buns that weren't packed as much as the rest.
Quality: 6/10

I got "H1-N1 Swine Flu" bags, looks exactly the same color (very light brown/sorta yellow-ish tint) as the 95 South bags, but it doesn't have that extremely odd smell to it. I'm gonna try em out and report back.


----------



## NNJprincess

*Garbage*

Stamp name:  Good Work 
Red stamp with a box around it
Quantity: 10 -These were huge that should have been a sign right there
Quality: 0-1 -Not sure these were even dope 
It had a very very strong odor not an H smell in the cooker it mixed up like a yellowish color and had black flakes floating in it plus it left the cook really really dirty
It gave a rush but not like an H rush maybe C IDK but steer clear of these they were GARBAGE

Stamp name: Drag me to hell 
Graphic: Little devil on it
Quantity: 4
Quality: 4
Average shit



Stamp name: No Exit 
Graphic: Door with a hand
Quality: 4
Quantity: 3

Been having garbage lately, its hard finding good shit lately.


----------



## steelbro

That's weird because that I-95's I had were just like the shit from back in the day. That tannish brown deep smell that get's you off E by just the scent.  Well, the WIDOW MAKERS have two diff batches; one for IV and one for Intranasal. The rating I would give and I'm a troooper doing 7 a hit to get a smile so I dunno.  I'd say at least 7.5 bro!??:D





jimmyjames said:


> I95 South-Red stamp
> packing-nice packaging new in the burgh
> Quanity-5/10
> Roa-IV
> Quanity-5/10
> quality-6/10
> 
> GRAVY- green stamp cap letters
> Nice packaging
> Roa-IV
> quanity-5/10
> quality-6/10-like the limit controls dark dope looks like pepsi color worth grabbin these one of the better bags going around if they were bigger size they would be FIRE.:
> 
> PS: Anyone try the storm Bags they are multicolored i tried them only did a couple but i though they were average so let me know if anyone tried these out.


----------



## steelbro

Ive notiiced a small trend with stamp colors:

Bold Colors tend to be legit aside from the DOA's and the LOL's and True Bloods, etc.

Light Colors especially the GREEN are never above a 6, if that!!!

But the one's that have this rainbow decoration seem to be fire except for the bunk Gorillas in the end there.

Dark purple, Dark Blue, Black, seem to all be legit too!

Back in the era of 01-05 I could do 3 and be good all the time regardless how often I'd use but now I'm doing 7??? 

There was never bad D around back then and you could get almost anything with a Green or Blue mark and it would be gauranteed fire.  Sting you in the asshole fire!

Is the production really up 600% in Afghan. or are they hoggin it all.  I know you fuckers in NY/NJ are...HAHA!  I would love to be there coppin the fire you guys talk about.  It makes me wanna cry to look at the posted pics sometimes.

Well good luck to yinz fellas and stay safe!

Steelers over the Broncs 24-20!!


----------



## deaf eye

deaf eye said:


> Newark
> stamp name: YOUNG MONEY
> color: Red
> 
> graphic: ``i have no clue but its in the shape of a shoe
> 
> quanity: 6
> 
> quality: 5  hmmm insufalted  its kinda creeping in mebe give it a 6.5 -7




damn been in the land of nod since i posted ^^^^^   
gottts tp give it an 8 or 8,5


----------



## ptown dope

Next level (newest batch)_
Quality:6
Quanity: 2
STAY AWAY FROM NEXT LEVELS! THE PEOPLE GOT REAL GREEDY NOW THEY ARE PATHETIC TINY, I PAID FOR A FULL BUNDLE, I GOT ABOUT 2 DECENT BAGS WORTH OUT OF THE WHOLE THING.
STAY AWAY FROM NEXT LEVEL


----------



## ptown dope

/everyone be very careful in pittsburgh, they are known nationally for their police state, ever since the g20 they implemented a police force that is nationally known as the first police state in the country, they are planning on implementing it everywhere else, but since the g20 they kept it.

Just watch your back everyone, the cops are crackin down hardcore.

Be careful in paterson too, there is a law called loitering with intent to commit cds offense, which means you can get arrested/criminal charges just for being in the city (paterson, newark, pretty much anywhere) it doesnt matter if they don't have signs posted, this is just a way for the cops to bust ya even if they don't find anything on you!!!
This is serious, and i know of several people that are facing criminal charges for being in the city with nothing on them!


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

Hey all!  Sure been some fire around lately.  Im lovin' it!  Paterson has been so on point its not even funny, but I probably just jinxed myself for saying that.  TEAM JORDANS, red TRUE RELIGIONs, ALMIGHTYs, NON-STOPs and now HONDA are all 7+ quality shit, and there seems to be plenty of it.  And to poster "ptown dope",  I totally know what you mean about that bullshit loitering law.  I've got hit in Newark before for just being parked in a bad neighborhood with the charge being Loitering In A Known Narcotic Zone.  Its complete bullshit I know, but atleast it got thrown out in court, being that I had absolutely nothing on me.  Anyways, some new shit.....

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: HONDA/no graphic
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 7/10 
ROA: Snorted
Notes: From my guy with the ALMIGHTYS/RELIGIONS/NONSTOPS and he said this shit is better than all of those.  After trying them today I dont agree but theyre definitely better than the JORDANS.  Still very good shit.  Above average size bags and above average quality.  Verrry white ptown standard color D.


----------



## Trey

Had some Dark Knight's blue on blue with the batman logo in the middle. Were on point last week, now they are garbage. Pretty lame. USA's have been going around as well but they turned to garbage and stayed there. 
7UP seems to be pretty much consistently good. I cannot complain about it
Haven't been around in a minute though. Glad to see the threads still moving along smoothly


Dark Knight
Batman logo graphic
Blue stamp/Blue bag like everything we get over here in DE
Two days ago: 6.5/10
Today: 2.5-3/10 
Quantity is the same though, I wonder what happened. (6/10) Decent good sized for what is around here (prolly nothing compared to up north a lil bit)

7-UP
just the seven up logo
Blue/Blue
Quality: 6.5/10 consistent
Quantity: 5/10

USA
American Flag runnin through it sort of.
Last week: 5/10
This week: 1.5/10
Loaded up 5 and only got off e for like a half hour. So pissed. Luckily I'mma be reimbursed for that cause I'm such good peoples.

Wilmington, DE 

BTW it's IV. I guess that's the new deal now, sayin how you use...
--Peace!


----------



## alteknj

king bee said:


> and if u think my ratings are high... i go to paterson and newark too, im familiar with most stamps everyones been talking about.... we go to the bronx for quality assurance, and legal safety. its worth the extra money! ask lacey...



What's this quality assurance and legal safety you speak of in the BRONX?

You have quality assurance in any of the big cities in Jersey. So, maybe it's more of a legal thing, because I know NJ is notorious for the cops and harsh drug possession penalties, but what's the difference in NYC? Being stuck in Central Processing sucks balls.. I've had friends arrested for drugs/works in NYC.


----------



## shanefrommaine

'myspace' ftw


----------



## alteknj

ptown dope said:


> Be careful in paterson too, there is a law called loitering with intent to commit cds offense, which means you can get arrested/criminal charges just for being in the city (paterson, newark, pretty much anywhere) it doesnt matter if they don't have signs posted, this is just a way for the cops to bust ya even if they don't find anything on you!!!
> This is serious, and i know of several people that are facing criminal charges for being in the city with nothing on them!



Not doubting this isn't a law. I've heard of similar things, but I don't know anyone that's been charged with it. Cops use it as an empty threat for a search or some shit. But honestly, any good lawyer would get that thrown out of court it's ridiculous. That shouldn't even be a law. How do they prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you were "LOITERING with the INTENT OF COMMITTING A  CDS OFFENSE" 

Sounds like a loophole law, just like you said. But I think it's a bunch of bullshit that can be beat in any court room. You don't have any drugs on you. You were not spotted buying or selling drugs. Simply because you were walking or driving around a known drug area, they can't charge you with anything. They use it more for probable cause to search you more than anything, but I never heard of anyone getting a criminal charge for it.


----------



## king bee

alteknj said:


> What's this quality assurance and legal safety you speak of in the BRONX?
> 
> You have quality assurance in any of the big cities in Jersey. So, maybe it's more of a legal thing, because I know NJ is notorious for the cops and harsh drug possession penalties, but what's the difference in NYC? Being stuck in Central Processing sucks balls.. I've had friends arrested for drugs/works in NYC.



as far as quality assurance... this guy doesnt deal with a lot of people, we met him on a referral. hes a older guy who has gone thru the whole deal whereas he has gotten garbage, maybe a year or two ago, and he lost most of his customer base, including us. one day he called us and apologised, and made it up to us. now he has a family member who is a regular user who tests it for him. this system seems to have been working since then... cuz if we ever desired a refund he made it more then clear that we can call him and come back anytime, but its never come down to that. 

as far as safety, its a nicer neighborhood, we double park and the guy is always in the lobby or stairwell waiting. no one ever looked at us twice.

including the cops, which we rarely ever see. when we do see the cops, they dont look at us at all, and we're white! even when we're rolling with PA plates. i mean, we can be sitting in front of a fire hydrant, or double parked, and they zoom rite by us. same thing when we go to the guy in brooklyn.

really... everytime im in paterson or some neighborhoods in newark, i start to have a panic attack, as soon as we get off the highway. we totally fit in, in the city. never any worries. and i know if we ever DID get busted, we'd never make it to rykers. but it eases the mind to know, god forbid we did make it that far.... at least they have a methadone program instituted in that jail  i dont know of any jails in jersey that let you have that, even if prescribed. not even suboxone.


----------



## king bee

alteknj said:


> Not doubting this isn't a law. I've heard of similar things, but I don't know anyone that's been charged with it. Cops use it as an empty threat for a search or some shit. But honestly, any good lawyer would get that thrown out of court it's ridiculous. That shouldn't even be a law. How do they prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you were "LOITERING with the INTENT OF COMMITTING A  CDS OFFENSE"



they charge you with it when one of two things happen. either your own story and the people you are with dont match up. or, you readily admit that you were there in fact looking, or just got robbed/ripped off.

i just got out of jail, and there were quite a few people there who have had that charge, or have it pending. it usually gets dropped to disorderly persons. either way, its only a fine, its not a felony and never carries jail time.

but most of the people i met in jail we're already on probation though, so catching that charge is a violation of probation (VOP)


----------



## Tech User

jancra said:


> Sunday nite
> Gravy
> no pic, just letters
> packed pretty decent, ink faded in spots
> quantity:5/10 mostly small, but a few nice sized ones
> quality:6/10 these are from the same batch as the section 8s that were around for a min so they good, just not all full like most of the s8 were.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> and there it is,  addictanon's bag that was missing and i havent seen in the burgh yet. . . man you still havent let me down. . .i swear anywhere from a day to a week or 2 after your posts, they show up in the burgh. . . hahah. . . keep up the good work!. . .


----------



## pittsburgh

Pittsburgh
"FUCK YOU" white/ red stamp
quality: 8
quantity: 5
I'm suprised no one else has mentioned these yet, being as good as they are. Everything around Pittsburgh has been pretty bad since the GI Joes and LOLs ran out. Those two and the Lucky 13's were pretty decent even though they had an awful lot of cut in them. These FU ones are pretty much the same, if not a small step above, the others mentioned. They are small quantity-wise, but it's not much that doesn't dissolve. I'm not gonna say they aren't cut as badly, but for obvious reasons, the fact that they are smaller but just as good, they seem more on the level.


----------



## Tech User

*Pittsburgh Dope*



steelbro said:


> Ive notiiced a small trend with stamp colors:
> 
> Bold Colors tend to be legit aside from the DOA's and the LOL's and True Bloods, etc.
> 
> Light Colors especially the GREEN are never above a 6, if that!!!
> 
> But the one's that have this rainbow decoration seem to be fire except for the bunk Gorillas in the end there.
> 
> Dark purple, Dark Blue, Black, seem to all be legit too!
> 
> Back in the era of 01-05 I could do 3 and be good all the time regardless how often I'd use but now I'm doing 7???
> 
> There was never bad D around back then and you could get almost anything with a Green or Blue mark and it would be gauranteed fire.  Sting you in the asshole fire!
> 
> Is the production really up 600% in Afghan. or are they hoggin it all.  I know you fuckers in NY/NJ are...HAHA!  I would love to be there coppin the fire you guys talk about.  It makes me wanna cry to look at the posted pics sometimes.
> 
> Well good luck to yinz fellas and stay safe!
> 
> Steelers over the Broncs 24-20!!




i just had to say this; BUT probaly 6 or 7 out of 10 times you cop in pittsburgh you are gettin the exact same dope they are getting in NYC or in NJ! . . . unless you live in the suburbs and have some wanna be gangstas fuckin with your shit. . . the real cats sell the shit in the burgh TOO fast from the time of delivery to even worry about fuckin steppin on it or makin smaller bags or whatever happens to shit sometimes when you are farther away from the city or cop from kids.

also just a bit of diference between your opinion and mine: no disrespect, i just want to put this up so some people dont get discouraged by colors alone or buy stuff cause of the color of the stamps in  the burgh

Green - True Blood - all summer, close to fire
black - 40/40 - a month ago - garbage
muti color - gotta have it - garbage


however; from about 01 - 03 - straight fire, you are right about that. 

how bout a lil nostalgia

ill just list a few that i copped lots of big Bs multiple times during them years

all those movie bags, (seemed like everytime a really good new movie was released a bag would be out (while still in theaters, then knockoffs would come later)
ALSO:
the first multi color, red and black Don Divas(these have been all different colors since but the first red and black ones were fire)
green stamp- 15W with the goofy pic of a road and a tree or something
red stamped - Best Medicine , i cant see the pic anymore it got smudged( ithink it is a perscription bottle and some other shit)
black stamped - methadone, with a bottle and some pills on it
green stamped - pain killer with a needle and some other shit
green stamped- sour diesel with the pot leaf
purple stamped - K9 with german shepard face (not the pic of whole dog)
black stamped- tiffany with the car pic (these were constantly around for years)
blue stamped - poison with skull and some other shit
green stamped- Baseball with bat and ball(or glove, cant remember)
red stamped - Fuck the world with calvin takin a piss
blue stamped - Fuck the world with calvin takin a piss
red stamped - fuck the world with an indian or something holing a rifle vertically by his side
blue stamped - pussy poppin with girl reachin into anothers backside
red stamped - pink pussy with girl playin with herself(not like the first ladys. . more semetrical)

funny thing is all of the above were those long rectangle shaped thicker than normal bags and these seems to taper off at the end of 03 or the begining of 04. . . however i do still see some like this (like the red stamped - step brothers) most of the bags now are shorter in the width direction, or if they are the bigger size, they are the thinner, flimsier bag

actually around this time (04) i started coppin blue stamped - Verizon with a check mark (like the verizon logo) for about 9 months . . i loved havin a straight source of really good dope with no variation AT ALL for this whole time!

also after the actual glassines got smaller the following were very popular
black stamped - C.V.S.
green stamped - sprite (much like the one around not long ago
blue stamped - DefJam (these were wierd, cause they were pretty decent but they were not taped. . . i bought 4 bricks the first time in 04 and not a single bag had tape on it, they were all just folded over)
blue stamped - AAA with a circle around them
green stamped - nba with basketball goin through the hoop

im not goin to list all the bags i have done since then, i have at least a thousand in my strong box. . .i just felt nosatalgic and want to list a few during the time of the change of the bagsize. 

Also every bag i listed, i would rate a 6 or higher on my scale now. . .i have every one of them and like i said at least 1000 more graded with only one A(which i think would be a 9 in quality now and the only A+ i have[which would be an 11/10] are the "Get High or die Trying" : which i had no idea what they actually were for months after i had them) so i feel i have a pretty good trackin of the dope over the years


Also; since this post made me look in the strong box, i pulled out that stray bag i got in a brick a week or 2 back and i was totally off on the name. . 

the name on the bag is:


MANNY PACQUIAO - green stamp - the M and the Q are written in different fonts 
/\
 l
 l
 l

thanks and if anyone knows who that is, i would be much apreciative for you to tell me. . .have fun and ENJOY THE NOSTALGIA!

*****new bag ratings tomarrow!!!!!! (its payday. . .LoL)


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

TECH USER: Manny Pacqiao is a professional boxer.  He currently is the champion in more than 1 weight class.  I think hes vietnamese but im not sure.  Dude is straight nasty, alot of people think hes the best pound-for-pound boxer right now in any division or weight class


----------



## deaf eye

alteknj said:


> Not doubting this isn't a law. I've heard of similar things, but I don't know anyone that's been charged with it. Cops use it as an empty threat for a search or some shit. But honestly, any good lawyer would get that thrown out of court it's ridiculous. That shouldn't even be a law. How do they prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you were "LOITERING with the INTENT OF COMMITTING A  CDS OFFENSE"
> 
> Sounds like a loophole law, just like you said. But I think it's a bunch of bullshit that can be beat in any court room. You don't have any drugs on you. You were not spotted buying or selling drugs. Simply because you were walking or driving around a known drug area, they can't charge you with anything. They use it more for probable cause to search you more than anything, but I never heard of anyone getting a criminal charge for it.



wonder what would happen if you had a camera and was like im taking pictures for a graffiti magazine or weird nj or a class , urban decay gives me a blue veiner 
i dont even gotta tie off


----------



## Khadijah

back on topic peeps....u can talk about non stamp related ish in PM's or in the heroin discussion thread in NSADD forum


----------



## jake99

*ac area*

in camden THRILLA is out every time i go through . same stamp , not always consistent stuff
near ac LIGHTS OUT . average


----------



## n8a4s

*Venom in the Blood*

still wondering about quality of red stamp with arm called Venom in the Blood anyone got info???


----------



## slimmy707

has nebody in the pgh are heard of kiss my ass'(red stamp) or the A+? my boy told me he had them bt im too scared with the garbage going around now. thnx, stay high n cop safely


----------



## iforget

Anyone seen or heard anything about the def jams in the burgh? i have no idea what the color is. grabbing them tomorrow and they're more$$ than usual. THANKS


----------



## addictanon

pittsburgh said:


> Pittsburgh
> "FUCK YOU" white/ red stamp
> quality: 8
> quantity: 5
> I'm suprised no one else has mentioned these yet, being as good as they are. Everything around Pittsburgh has been pretty bad since the GI Joes and LOLs ran out. Those two and the Lucky 13's were pretty decent even though they had an awful lot of cut in them. These FU ones are pretty much the same, if not a small step above, the others mentioned. They are small quantity-wise, but it's not much that doesn't dissolve. I'm not gonna say they aren't cut as badly, but for obvious reasons, the fact that they are smaller but just as good, they seem more on the level.





I rated these about a week in the half ago, i thought they were pretty good but nothing to write home about. I'm thinkin maybe you got another batch.


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: True blood

color: Red

graphic: None

quanity: 6.5

quality: 5

other: had these couple weeks ago, bags seemed a lil fatter this time around

_________________________________

STAMP NAME: RUSH

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 5

OTHER: GOOD, AVG, EVERYDAY GET THE JOB DONE DIESEL!

_____________________________________


STAMP NAME: KING KONG

COLOR: GREEN

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 5

OTHER: YOUR AVG EVERYDAY SHIT, DEF NOTHING TO AVOID

_______________________________-



I grabbed some green stamped recession today. I'll rate them in the morn!

Tech User, its funny how shit works.. I'm surprised ya didn't like Gravy more, I really liked it.. Did you ever get them Stop Snitchin's the other day?


----------



## iforget

I just started messing with stamps a little bit ago. the ones i remember are coca cola, confidential, fendi,and young money all in the last month or so. is this good,bad,or average dope for the area? I did it two times years ago in chicago and it was way darker and more euphoric. I still think an Opana 40 is better than 4 bags.


----------



## ohhyaaa

had them FUCK YOUs too(red or maybe pink letters on white bag)... nothing special
quality-5
quantity-5.5 some stuck to the bag
hope those baller new jerz bags make it here soon (jordans, etc)


----------



## Tech User

Jerzy Phresh said:


> TECH USER: Manny Pacqiao is a professional boxer.  He currently is the champion in more than 1 weight class.  I think hes vietnamese but im not sure.  Dude is straight nasty, alot of people think hes the best pound-for-pound boxer right now in any division or weight class




THANK YOU! i have been goin crazy over this damn bag. . .i have asked so many people. . of course i had the wrong name for about a week or 2. . .ahhaha. . .i might actually do it now that i know who it is

PEACE!!!
Tech


i dint do them Gravy's. . .i hadnt seen they were in the burgh till i seen that dudes post! . . ima get em def if i see/hear of em

yeah them stop snitchin stamped in red with the rat were definately good. . . i only got three off my friend for a trade.. . which is like the minimun shot i do and i got prettty banged out for awhile. . . they were a solid 6 if not better(wish i had a few more) im excited to see whats up tomarrow. . my #1 boy that always got the ones you get(well most of the time, like 3-4 days ago he didnt want to wait for the delivery to come and he copped a ton of bullshit, so i havent seen him in a few days) but he called me a couple hours ago and said he's got his normal shit back in order. . .ill put a report up when i get back. . i forgot to ask him what they were. . . LoL. . ., but ; like i said he almost always is like a week behind with a few different kinds!

there are like 5 or 6 now that you put up that i havent seen yet, so i cant wait. . .i feel like a kid on christmas


PEACE!!!
Tech


----------



## damandamanindemand

anybody do the "Golden Girls" yet?


----------



## ophizzle

the drip 
3 quality
3 quant 
rat poison 
qual - 8 
quant- 6ish kinda small
easy mony
qual 6
quan 6
honda qual 6
quaNT fat 8


----------



## ophizzle

this is not a social thread, post that again and you'll be getting a warning -thizzer


----------



## jake99

*warning ?*

why would i get a warning ? we arent allowed to say names of cities ? that was all i said

my apologies, i didn't realize you were using that as an abbreviation for a city, i thought it was an exact dope location (which is not allowed), carry on. -thizzer

p.s. next time please just PM me or report the post instead of bringing up the issue here, this is not the place to discuss anything other than dope ratings


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*pittsburgh*

**Garbage alert** 

Blue stars, just a big blue star, no writing, flimsy white bags...this shit is weird I'm not even sure its h I think it might be something synthetic but it won't get you high just off E for a very short time, very cheap but not even worth it!! Steer clear of these for sure!
Quality-1/10 if that
Quanity-5/10 
Neatness-6/10 

And has anyone done the new batch of miracle whips down in homestead heard they were fire last time they were around like a month or so ago but around here you never know what can happen to quality D even over night!! 

And this is probably my last post for hopefully a while, I'm detox bound Friday mornin, my own choice, I don't wanna loose my house, car...and most of all my sanity!! Plus this shit just makes me and my girl fight! So ill be checkin in but on a recreational basis!! Lol...that's how it always starts! Why me?

Be safe all!!


----------



## tigwig7

The best ones ive seen were the lakers i would give them about an eight but the prob is the shit down in sj sucks ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wish it was better


----------



## deeSUHAL

Name: Team Jordan
Graphic: Lettering with  the Air Jordan Logo
Quality: 8.5/10
ROA: Insufflation
Notes: first batchwas 8.5 but the second batch was  a 7.0  and the big were better on the first than the second. Also on the second batch there were quite a few blank "empty bags" watch out i copped two brick and had five empty ones


Name: Winter Fire
Graphic: Just Lettering
Quality: 5.5/10
ROA: Insufflation

Name:Non Stop
Graphic:  Just Lettering
Quality: 8/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: Insufflation


Name: Sprite
Graphic:  Just Lettering
Quality:4.5/10
ROA: Insufflation
NOTES: white dope. pretty good stuff.

Name: Blood Money
Graphic: three fanned out bills
Quality: 4.5/10
ROA: Insufflation
NOTES: white dope. pretty good stuff.

Name: True Religion
Graphic: horseshoe
Quality: 7.5/10
ROA: Insufflation

Name: First Ride
Graphic: Just Lettering
Quality: 5.5/10
ROA: Insufflation

Name: Dye Tryin
Graphic: just lettering
Quality: 6.5/10
ROA: Insufflation


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

First time in almost 3 weeks that i got some less than average shit from Paterson so I cant really complain.  I took for granted all the good shit that been around lately, its making me spoiled, so that when I get something thats average, im dissapointed now LoL!

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: HOT SAUCE/pic of a red pepper
Quality: 5/10 as average as it gets
Quantity: 4/10 overall, mostly average size with a couple fatties
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Light brown in color, tastes awful to me, and burns like hell upon entering your nose as well as the drip burning the back of your throat.  The stamp i can best compare this to in regards to taste, color, and quality would be the purple POWERHOUSEs.  With all the fire around theres no need to get this.

Did anyone else in Ptown try the red HONDAs or the blue-to-green ALMIGHTYs? They were great IMO (better than the JORDANs and red RELIGIONs for sure). Was just wondering what yall thought about 'em


----------



## jake99

Ok im gona try again . Anyone go to CAMDEN ? 
THRILLA is good sometimes,   not so good others , same stamp , diff bags


----------



## aka1338

I only go to Camden. I'd say *Da Source* is the best bet. Always at least a solid 7/10 on quality and consistent quantity too. It's somewhat of a hot spot, but always worth getting when it's there.


----------



## teethmarks

new connect in nwk from my boy who is a bloodhound fiend

stop snitchin
graphic: rat
quantity: 6/10
quality: 7/10
really good tan flaky d with that lovely taste

UGLY
quantity: 5-6/10
quality: 7.5-8/10
slightly better than the snitchers but a little lighter on the count.  whiter d, flaky with an even more potent taste.


----------



## king bee

City or state stamp was copped in: middletown, NY
Stamp name: no limite, NOT no limit
Stamp Color: green or red, both available but i forget which one i did
Stamp Graphic (if any): words only, thin text, not bold
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: light tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: stamped crooked, thin paper, taped/folded crooked
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4.5, i wasnt sick, as i just left probation. rush was there, high was there, but i wish i did twice as much. disappointing for comin back from a break for a few days.
ROA: IV, mixed kind of light, but i used to much water, was in a rush

average shit for this area.... ok for a quick/easy/safe score. i would get them again in a pinch, if i have to.



City or state stamp was copped in: middletown, NY
Stamp name: the kangry
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): thin text
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: medium tan, sticky to bag, but not to itself
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: thin paper, some crooked stamps, folds and tapes average. packaged by the hispanic labor force.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6.5, got me where i wanted, but i wouldnt pay retail prices or anything....
ROA: IV, dark mix, dark cotton, didnt see any residue, bubble stays as one, even when shaken rather then becoming 'bubbly'. cant promise your girl wont become bubbly tho 



City or state stamp was copped in: sussex county, nj... to hot to get any more specific.
Stamp name: 745
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): 745 with a very detailed handgun next to it
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very light cream color, i wouldnt even call it tan. slightly clumpy, very sticky, these are ones u def want to scrape, becuz about %20 or so will be stuck in there.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: most of the stamps were pressed lightly, but none to the point whereas you cant see the detailed gun, all stamped straight. thin bags, thick paper, scotch brand tape. most important detail.... they are folded 5 times rather then 4. between that, and them being the thin bags, these are the smallest packaged bags ive ever gotten, however...
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 8, so with the small packaging they look 'full' almost before opening and flicking. a good marketing scheme.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5, not incredibly strong, gotta work for the nod, but a 'clean' feeling product. works well for pain management, but recreation may need heavier doses.
ROA: IV, product immediately dissolves without mixing, solution turns medium brown rite away. no residue of any sort. whomever cut this knew what to use, but are still entrepenuers(sp?) at heart 8)


----------



## seducedsoul

Finally someone's mentioned the Cangry!  I really think it's very very isolated to the area you copped it in as that's where I am from.


----------



## jake99

Da Source huh ?  haevnt seen it.......................
have you heard of this THRILLA i keep gettin


----------



## JerzE D

What happen to CMD, everything around there just fell off the map.

Transformers/GI JOE/Terminator
(All same owner)
Qual: was a 8 now 6-at most
Quan: 5-7

Nothing good at all nemore


----------



## JerzE D

Yo i seriosly gave up on CMD. Everyones says source this source that. Personall dont like it


----------



## Detrevni

Stamp name: Burberry
Stamp Graphic (if any): The word "Burberry" in blue ink (i think).
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Semi-dark tan and powdery with a lil stickyness.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 8/10
Quantity of Product: 6/10
Quality of Product:8/10
These were copped in the Virginia/Tennesee line but came straight from NYC.
I've only got to sample a handful of stamps but these were decent at the least by any standards.  Could do a third of the bag and catch a buzz.


----------



## jarettscapo

Detrevni said:


> Stamp name: Burberry
> Stamp Graphic (if any): The word "Burberry" in blue ink (i think).
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Semi-dark tan and powdery with a lil stickyness.
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 8/10
> Quantity of Product: 6/10
> Quality of Product:8/10
> These were copped in the Virginia/Tennesee line but came straight from NYC.
> I've only got to sample a handful of stamps but these were decent at the least by any standards.  Could do a third of the bag and catch a buzz.



A THIRD OF A BAG??? i guess u have no tolerance - and should rethink ur rating. ide hate for someone with a tolerance to grab some of those bags and realize it takes about 8 of them in a shot to catch a nod...


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: GAME OVER
Graphic: a skull and crossbones
Quality: *0/10 whatever it was, it wasn't dope*
Count: 7/10 big bags of fake dope
Packaging: 7/10 neatly packed fake dope
Overall: You get the point, it was fake. It didn't do anything to me and i sniffed 8 bags in a 10 minute period. I was sick and remained sick. Even garbage will cure the sickness. This is below garbage. Don't take it if you get offered this horseshit.

Stamp: 745
Graphic: a handgun, shaped like a 9mm
Quality: 6/10
Count: 3/10 smaller bags, which leads me to believe that with an average count it'd get better quality ratings
Packaging: 5/10 average
Overall: after the game over bags i was happy to be high.

P.S. if any of u were wondering where i have been i got arrested 2 months ago. I stayed clean for a while but i'm back to using. It sucks but what are ya gonna do. Stay safe.

*ROA FOR ALL SIN CITY BAGS' POSTS IN INSUFULATION. I DO NOT USE IV EVER.*


----------



## fiend187

*Thursday in Pittsburgh*

In the Burgh--

Fuck You!
Quality- 8
Quantity- 7


Wanted
Quality- 8
Quantity- 8


----------



## xXMorphineXx

fiend187 said:


> In the Burgh--
> 
> Fuck You!
> Quality- 8
> Quantity- 7
> 
> 
> Wanted
> Quality- 8
> Quantity- 8



can you give a little more information, seeing as this is ur first post (not tryin to be an asshole) but that dont really help considering ur new and we have no clue ur tolerance or ROA...I happen to live in the burgh and payday is tomorrow  so im tryin to see whats around...
Thanks in advance


----------



## teethmarks

some paterson luv

roa: tooter in my snooter

empire state
quantity: 5/10
quality: 5/10
just straight avg

crazy
graphic: stick figure?
quantity: 4/10
quality: ?
did not even do this stuff. looks like infield sand. anyone seen this?

crown plaza(sic)
graphic: i have no idea
quantity: 7/10
quality: 6/10
seems decent. have not had the chance to mess with it too much. wide flimsy bag.

team jordan
graphic: air jordan logo
quantity: 6/10
quality: 5/10
dont know if i got a diff batch than everyone else but i personally think the ratings are too high.  they are really just OK.

do not enter logo
quantity: 3/10
quality: 4/10
think something was written on the logo.  maybe just "do not enter." copped these with the "crazy" bags.  just avoid if you happen to come across them.


----------



## jake99

Camden used to always have fire. whats goin on ?    Shit near AC sucks. ANyone in either those areas ?   
only good ones in camden recently were NIGHTMARE .


----------



## iforget

yo i copped those blue def jams in the burgh yesterday. the there was a picture of a record on them. quality was an 8 as well as quantity( i gave these to a couple sesoned users and they agree). also pretty neat packaging.
i grabbed some red mercedes about an hour ago and they are just average as far as quality quantity and neatness. I just started reading and posting on here. I have been doing oc's for about ten years and taking Opana 40mg for about a year now Just recently started messing with stamps so i would appreciate anyones feedback or critisism if my ratings don't seem right,PEACE


----------



## okterrific

*Team jordan has gone to hell!!!*

hey people there is a new batch of TEAM JORDAN out and they suck they are cut alot and very shitty product rate them 3/10 There is very little dope in them if any, they dont compare at all to the TEAM JORDANS from early last week. Stay away from them they are crap and waste of $$$!!


----------



## i.am.mookie

aka1338 said:


> I only go to Camden. I'd say *Da Source* is the best bet. Always at least a solid 7/10 on quality and consistent quantity too. It's somewhat of a hot spot, but always worth getting when it's there.



yea da source is some good shit. you ever been to the day and night spot?


----------



## i.am.mookie

jake99 said:


> Da Source huh ?  haevnt seen it.......................
> have you heard of this THRILLA i keep gettin



dude thrilla is garbage IMO... u need to go to da source or day and night.


----------



## pittsburgh

Pittsburgh be careful, the difference between the two true religion bags isn't as big as I thought it would be from reading this forum. The green ones with the buddah on them are not as good as the red ones with the true religion horseshoe. The green ones I'd give a four for quality and the red ones a six. The dope is alot whiter in the green ones as well. 

The i95 south, white bag, blue stamp are along the same line with the green true religions, for a user like me, a colossal waste of money. I've been sticking with the lucky 13s as well as the wasteds, which just appeared yesterday. 

Wasted - white bag, black stamp with an interesting font used for the word. A halloweenie looking font, like "creepy" off 1001fonts.com, if you're a font nerd. They are packaged well.
Quality- 8/10
Quantity- 6/10
Location- the 412
ROA- IV, 10
Like I mentioned above, I've been sticking with these during this somewhat drought or sudden influx of garbage into Pittsburgh. They are good, the best around, but strangely not from the northside. It's too bad this site frowns on open communication between posters; we could probably help eachother more than just a warning about what's good or garbage. Anyway, I'm just hoping those presidents in the blue bags or the Chevys to return. Ha.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

What color are these new JORDANs that apparently blow?  Cuz i just got a brick this morning of JORDANs this is my third time grabbing them and its still on that 7-8 level.  Are they not blue stamp anymore?  

Tried a bun also of this shit DEATHPROOF today

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: DEATHPROOF/cant make out graphic
Quality: 6/10 a lil better than average
Quantity: 8/10 big fatties all tha way thru
ROA: Snorted
Notes: better than that HOT SAUCE I had the last few days.  Wheres my ALMIGHTYs and HONDAs at!?!?!


----------



## i.am.mookie

JerzE D said:


> What happen to CMD, everything around there just fell off the map.
> 
> Transformers/GI JOE/Terminator
> (All same owner)
> Qual: was a 8 now 6-at most
> Quan: 5-7
> 
> Nothing good at all nemore



CMD is ight still, you just got find a good spot. there is some really good stuff out there but there is a lot more bullshit that is at a lot of sets. that set has fell off, people are using to much cut and not enough D.


----------



## pittsburgh

Be careful not of the difference in those goofy bags, but because the task force seems to be filling quotas like addicts smoking squares.


----------



## pittsburgh

I've done the kiss my asses, I'd give em a 6/10 and the A+'s an 8/10. Those A+'s were fire, if you can get the same batch, buy up.


----------



## pittsburgh

and no, task force is not only out on Thursdays, i'm sorry you have been so misinformed. they are out all day, everyday. usually in high drug trafficking areas or watching places where folks have complained of drug deals taking place. Sorry i couldn't just PM you back, I'm not a "greenlighter" yet, whatever that means. Seems pretty ridiculous to limit private messages, especially when its a response.


----------



## aka1338

*this is not a social thread, nor is it a place to give out your email or AIM. That could be considered sourcing in this thread and will not be tolerated. Do not post that again or you will be getting a warning. I highly suggest you read the rules of this thread found in the first post before posting again. -Thizzer*


----------



## Sin City Bags

iforget said:


> yo i copped those blue def jams in the burgh yesterday. the there was a picture of a record on them. quality was an 8 as well as quantity( i gave these to a couple sesoned users and they agree). also pretty neat packaging.
> i grabbed some red mercedes about an hour ago and they are just average as far as quality quantity and neatness. I just started reading and posting on here. I have been doing oc's for about ten years and taking Opana 40mg for about a year now Just recently started messing with stamps so i would appreciate anyones feedback or critisism if my ratings don't seem right,PEACE



What up dude. I did OC 80's for a while and Opana 40's. I'd say an OC 80 snorted is equal to about 3-5 bags of good (5-6 rating) diesel snorted. An opana 40 is about the same. A few months ago I was snortin 10 bags at a time just to catch a high. One day i picked up some OC 80's and I had to do 3 to feel anything. Around the same time I copped some Opana 40's and 2 of them cured the dope sickness but barely got me high. You'll notice that with dope your tolerance is going to skyrocket rapidly. With pills my tolerance climbed at a much slower pace. I've been told by my drug counselor that this is due to the changing quality of dope. One day it's strong, one day it's weak. Thereis no consistency like there is with pills. If you keep doing dope, pills will become obselete. Well, they did for me at least. Be safe and try to avoid going to the needle. Very few people come back from an IV habit. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## naturalFLAVA

*Doa*

City or state stamp was copped in: New Ark ...uhh returning back to the bricks from philthy and my hometown just cant turn down the deals and proper product
Stamp name:DOA
Stamp Color:text
Stamp Graphic (if any):none, just plain thin text, close together letters. a very simple stamp. Its not the skull and crossbones DOA(which I had)nor the grenade(just heard of)
Color and Consistency/texture of Productretty flaky not super white not dark at all tho. mixes up lighter gold in small 1-2or3 bags but gets pretty dark almost lighter icetea in 5+ kinda weird.. prolly just me only had em few hours maybe
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: stamp is placed all over the rectangle, a few light ones but from what Ive seen nothing horrible. fold and tape and pretty nice.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):some 4 all the way to some6maybe6.5/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5-5.5/10 pretty solid and some may say more I hate my tolerance
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc. well i dont sniff shit anymore and its that jerz shyt so i aint fuckin smokin it subtract adn do the math.
Other comments:Had some legs, decent rush. product looked nice and neat but the quantity ranged all over the board. you can tell this was product from someone steady who knows what they doin. add another DOA stamp to the trilogy? I think at least ive seen three DOAs now.
Id say its a safe bet don't be mad if dude serves you this gets the job done plus a LIL ...but I would personally try and seek out somethin a little more UHH special! ?:D


----------



## Bomboclat

***NOTE TO ALL POSTERS OF THE STAMP THREAD:***​
_This is NOT a social thread. The only types of posts we allow in this thread are those rating bags of dope. Do not post about a certain dope area thats "hot", do not try to give out your AIM screen name or email, and do not request others to PM you, or you will end up with a warning or infraction. EVERYONE, please read the first post of this thread. This is a very serious thread and rules are going to be enforced to the fullest. 

Also, for all the new posters and those who have forgotten, please check out the proper method of rating which can be found in the first post. Do not just post "oh ya i  had ___ stamp, it was good" or "stamp ___ is a 9". Please properly rate your stamps. _


----------



## king bee

Sin City Bags said:


> Stamp: 745
> Graphic: a handgun, shaped like a 9mm
> Quality: 6/10
> Count: 3/10 smaller bags, which leads me to believe that with an average count it'd get better quality ratings
> Packaging: 5/10 average
> Overall: after the game over bags i was happy to be high.



were yours folded 'smaller' then normal? as in folded 5 times instead of 4, making the package a little smaller? im just wondering if we're talking about the  same ones, because the ones i had, if you notice, i rated the quantity much higher. however i took that with a grain of salt before opening because of the smaller style of packaging.

scroll down from your post and see mine.


----------



## king bee

City or state stamp was copped in: brooklyn, ny
Stamp name: high end
Stamp Color: blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): uppercase, bold letters, two words
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: medium tan, like the sand at the jersey shore. sticks to the bag, scraped them later for a decent shot.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: wide bags. stamped, folded, taped consistently and professionally. they're all the same.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6.5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 8, whoa, always worth the extra travel time
ROA: IV, mixes very dark. if multiples in one shot, will be very dark brown, almost black. i dont need multiples though, two at most.

these have been consistent, and the neighborhood has had them for quite a while now, maybe 5-6 months. he also has (and has had since ive known of him) 'blue magic'. which is in just plain blue bags. those are darker brown powder, and almost have a 'peanut butter' smell to them. they are also very good, but just a little under par to the high ends. i would give a review, but it may not be completely accurate, as i have not gotten them since these high ends have been available. which i revisited just yesterday.

these high ends are highly sought after in my hometown, causing 'bidding wars'.


----------



## velvet973

I totally agree w/ everyone who're saying the Blue Team Jordans have gone to shit....they're from the same ppl and look exactly the same, but the d is completely different.  The new batch is fucking straight powder..no flakes at all.  I copped 12 buns and out of that, one of the bricks plus one bundlewas the fire batch, but the rest was straight garbage.  I usually shoot 3-4 at a time, but with these, I had to do 8 or 9 to get a decent rush going. Sucks.  I'd ratethem a 3, being generous.  Def be careful and dont go spending all your money on these now - I'd test it first before buying to make sure its the good batch. Oh...and there were like 4 empty bags thrown in with the fresh brick.  Weird/Shitty. Blahhh.  

About to go down to Ptown to get some red True Religions w/ the horse shoe.  Hopefully these are still ok, considering how lately all the stamps that start out great end up going to crap at the later batches.  I thought the garbage streak was over.  Why the fuck do these suppliers do that shit???????? Idiots.  

If anyone has had these (red True Religions w/ horseshoe logo) and they were garbage, PLEASE let me know ASAP!!!

Just had to add my two cents...Sorry for being off topic mods...



alteknj said:


> Not doubting this isn't a law. I've heard of similar things, but I don't know anyone that's been charged with it. Cops use it as an empty threat for a search or some shit. But honestly, any good lawyer would get that thrown out of court it's ridiculous. That shouldn't even be a law. How do they prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you were "LOITERING with the INTENT OF COMMITTING A  CDS OFFENSE"
> 
> Sounds like a loophole law, just like you said. But I think it's a bunch of bullshit that can be beat in any court room. You don't have any drugs on you. You were not spotted buying or selling drugs. Simply because you were walking or driving around a known drug area, they can't charge you with anything. They use it more for probable cause to search you more than anything, but I never heard of anyone getting a criminal charge for it.



This is most definitely a law...the undercovers in the tinted out nissans and minivans and acuras and whatever other cars were there followed me around for like 20 minutes through the whole freaking city - a whole caravan of cars - and i finally pulled over somewhere and got out of the car to pretend to go in a store or whatever bc i was freaked out but the cops called to me and made me come over and they were threatening to charge me with this since they recognized my friend in the car who'd gotten arrested a few weeks earlier.  They were saying there's no reason for me to be there and i better never ever go back to that area in paterson ever again...real dicks. Trust me...its for real, but i think its more of a scare tactic sort of thing...just glad i didn't get that ticket!!



lacey k said:


> O yea, wats good okteriffic and velvet973 hope yall holdin it down...ima talk 2 ya's soon and hitup floor 19 before the end of december ight!



Laceyyyy!!! Miss you girl...come thru soon so we can have a 19th fl reunion!! Hellsss yes. Do it. Now. Glad to hear ur doing well tho.  I dont know how you deal w/ not using w/ probation and all.  Oh...there was this article in the Twnshp Jrnl about heroin in Sussex Cnty...is that the one you were telling me about?? Call E when you see this... xoxo! 

Sorry for the long rant 
XO


----------



## velvet973

jarettscapo said:


> A THIRD OF A BAG??? i guess u have no tolerance - and should rethink ur rating. ide hate for someone with a tolerance to grab some of those bags and realize it takes about 8 of them in a shot to catch a nod...



Oh jarett, jarett, jarett _*snip*_ Can't we all just get along? Wowww.


leave it at that. If you have something else to say thats off topic, take it to PM -thizzer


----------



## Sin City Bags

king bee said:


> were yours folded 'smaller' then normal? as in folded 5 times instead of 4, making the package a little smaller? im just wondering if we're talking about the  same ones, because the ones i had, if you notice, i rated the quantity much higher. however i took that with a grain of salt before opening because of the smaller style of packaging.
> 
> scroll down from your post and see mine.



Hey i picked up two bundles of 745 today and i specifically checked the folding job and my bags were normal w/ four folds. I cop in New Brunswick. You?


----------



## Sin City Bags

velvet973 said:


> Oh jarett, jarett, jarett...why are you always such a dick to everyone??? Was your daddy mean to you when you were little?  Are you trying to compensate for something you may be lacking? You are the biggest dick sizer i have ever seen omg its awful.  You're right about the 1/3rd of the bag thing, but you're always soooooo harsh. Why the attitude? Can't we all just get along? Wowww.



I used to think Jarett was an asshole too. Then we talked on the phone a few times and he turned out to be a really nice guy. Sometimes it is hard to gauge the tone of ones comments in these forums.


----------



## okterrific

*Non stop red stamp gone to hell also.....*

Hey people bad news again, The newest batch of TEAM JORDAN stamps is abosoulute crap and very cut, the red NON STOP and alos the blue NON STOP all are the same product as in the JORDAN bags jsut diffrent names. Everyone beware that all 3 of these satmps have gone to hell and are super super cut and they are absolute garbage. They are all powder not a flake in sight at all, very dissapointed and annoyed that this happend again. Just a heads up to all stay away from  the  bags metioned above cause they are nothing but shitty product that is a waste of money. After spending over $200 gettignt these crappy bags I finanly caught a nod after using 15 of them in a row. STAY AWAY GARBAGE WASTE OF $$$$$$$$$!! To everyone that knows all the bags metioned use to be really good dope last week but this week this batch is crap, maybe this has to do with Friday the 13th and bad luck, but i really doubt it I think is greediness on the damn suppliers part spreading bullshit out into the streets for us junkies. Later people and be safe. hopefully if you cop sumthin this weekend u have better luck and find that fire if you do post it on here so we can all be informed. PEACE


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

After doin some of the brick of JORDANs that I got yesterday, ya'll were right.  Except 2 of the 5 buns were the good ones from weeks back and the other 3 were shit!  That is very odd to me as i figured the beat ones were coming from different people.  Very disappointed to find out that im stuck with 30 bags of shit. 

Little 6 bag sampler of a new stamp
City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: CRANK/lightning bolt graphic
Quality: 4/10
Quanity: 7/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Whats going on people?!?  3 weeks of bomb stamps all over Ptown and now 3 beat prints in a row.  I hope this aint the beginning of a unlucky cold streak.


----------



## naturalFLAVA

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> ***NOTE TO ALL POSTERS OF THE STAMP THREAD:***​
> _This is NOT a social thread. The only types of posts we allow in this thread are those rating bags of dope. Do not post about a certain dope area thats "hot", do not try to give out your AIM screen name or email, and do not request others to PM you, or you will end up with a warning or infraction. EVERYONE, please read the first post of this thread. This is a very serious thread and rules are going to be enforced to the fullest.
> 
> Also, for all the new posters and those who have forgotten, please check out the proper method of rating which can be found in the first post. Do not just post "oh ya i  had ___ stamp, it was good" or "stamp ___ is a 9". Please properly rate your stamps. _




I agree with the last part. the first post in this thread contains the blank format for a reason. Simply copying and pasting and then filling it in gives all important info. and its easy while keeping everything all uniform.
But.. I think that details of the area containing the said stamp are important and in certain inctances belong in this thread along with all the other information.  For instance if spot A has the king kong stamp, a solid 5 and spot B has a fire stamp say 730 virus, but when I read the recent posts before copping the last person said the 730 virus corner is hot that would totally change my decision.  The location that you cop a specific stamp at has alot to do with the stamp.  Same with people, I won't(maybe dead last resort) fuck with a dude because he wants me to walk into the PJs and meet him in a stairwell upstairs.  Hell no.  So if i was going to get a stamp and looked on the site and heard about it having heat its the same as hearing its cut bad or whatever.  I really appreciate the people who take the time to inform others about the fuzz. I mean wouldn't that be a form of harm reduction? IDK all im saying is that I feel that details on the location of the stamp, especially having to do with the law, are important and just as big a part of a stamp as it quantity or packaging.  SO therefore I would like to see people giving info about the spot that they copped.  I understand you cannot give the exact location and all that, but if someone can tell us about what they encountered without sourcing or w/e I think it should be allowed.
Just my .02 and criticisms and comments are welcome(no pm but AIM)
and no disrespect to the mods or w/e but I felt strongly enough about how it has helped me that I brought it up.
Stay safe yall

The rules are clear, you can post what city you copped it in, but nothing more specific. Posting more than that could be considered sourcing. What is said off of the site though is totally your business. You wanna warn someone off of the site be my guest, but when you're posting on here you're going to have to follow the rules. -Thizzer


----------



## jarettscapo

velvet973 said:


> Oh jarett, jarett, jarett...why are you always such a dick to everyone??? Was your daddy mean to you when you were little?  Are you trying to compensate for something you may be lacking? You are the biggest dick sizer i have ever seen omg its awful.  You're right about the 1/3rd of the bag thing, but you're always soooooo harsh. Why the attitude? Can't we all just get along? Wowww.



wo wo wo - why everyone always say that shit - i really come off wit n attitude? i guess im just str8 to the point wit some shit. really didnt mean ne harm on it str8 up. and i def. dont dick size. i been struglin tryina get off shit for a min now cuz im bout to hit probation from my raid 6 months bak...and the last thing im tryina do is dick size believe me. im havin hard enuff time gettin off this fuckin rig as it is to worry bout that. honestly was just tryina save some ppl some loot and come on seriously - a third of a bag ----- c o m e   o n. we are supposed to be rating these stamps accurately and if u dont have a daily habit or a big tolerance - before rating a stamp it shud be known and put out there. i appologize to anyone who thought i came off strongly on em; its not wat im here for. and i can honestly name at LEAST 5 BL'ers who personally kno me and know for a FACT that i do watever i can to help ppl out and go out of my way to be nice; u cant tell someones tone of voice from a typed post. i guess im very sarcastic and joke alot and i guess that without the expression prolly seems like a dick remark - but honestly thats not my motive and i AM NOT tryina be an asshole by anymeans. tru story-   

good looks sin- u ma ni**a


----------



## velvet973

Just a lil update...I went down (Paterson of course) and ended up copping the red True Religions w/ the horseshoe graphic and guess what? Surprise, surprise...they're the same bullshit that's in the new batches of blue Team Jordans and the red Non Stops.  All are extremely powdery light tan dope imposters. Arghhhh! W. T. F. Seriously? again? Come onnnn. Shiiihitty. Grrrarggghh. pfst. ughh. bleh.  So I guess I'll use the correct rating format...I'm so pissed off that I got ripped again that I dont even know if it's worth the effort, but oh well.

They're all the same, so I'm not wasting the space.  They don't deserve it. Fuckers. I'm only a little bitter.  Just a little. 

City: Paterson, NJ
Color:                       Red      /          Blue       / Red&Blue (diff bags, not multi)
Name/Graphic: True Religion / Team Jordan  /          NON STOP
Quality: 2.5/10
Quanity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Notes: See rant above.  I can tell they're the shitty ones once I get them bc of the rubberbands...they used the slightly smaller ones for the shitty batches.  These rubberbands ONLY come on the shitty batches for some reason.  Coincidence? Hmm. Why does this keep happening with good stamps lately?  I was so happy when everything was fire and the shitty run was over.....guess I got spoiled, but it really shouldn't be like this.  Wish the stamps could be consistent and shitty ones had different names.  Sucks bc there's no way to know since they're def from the same ppl and are the same color, same stamp, same everything - except for those mysterious small rubberbands.  Weird.  Anyone else notice that?  Oh well.  Watch out for these - hopefully you're luckier than I am and get the good batches.  

Happy Friday the 13th.  Yeah...reallllllllll happy. Peace.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

Giving Paterson a break for a minute

City: Plainfield, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: SPRITE/no graphic
Quality: 6.5/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: A welcomed relief after 5 days of copping bullshit in Ptown.  Above average size bags, tan colored, really grainy looking D.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: no writing on the package but they're Air Jordan
Graphic: the air jordan logo in red
ROA: Sniffed
Quality: 7/10 real solid shit. My buddy IVs and he said the rush was excellent and that he needed to cook the dope
Count: 6/10
Packing: 4/10 
Color: cocoa powder brown
Overall Score: 7/10
Comments: This was the best shit I've had since I relapsed a month ago. 


Stamp: BLACKJACK
Graphic: 5 cards arranged like you would hold a poker hand
ROA: I sniffle my shizzle
Quality: 6/10 a little above average
Count: 7/10 nice sized bags
Packing: 4/10
Color: sandy tan
Overall Score: 6.5/10 
Comments: Not bad again. I liked the Air Jordan's better but if I copped dope like this everytime I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Atlien3

City: Atlanta
Color: White
Name: Snowman
Quality: 9/10
Quantity: 9/10
ROA: IV


----------



## yo_bot

my source has been falling off alot after those good Therapy bags came out.

sp here it is

king kong, head capo, drag me to hell, knock out

all of these are like a 5 or six. ok shit but definitely not fire but ok average dope that will get it done.

later folks


----------



## ohhyaaa

blank blue bags this shit is straight rawwwwwww chunks
quality- 9
quantity- 5
IV
white bag with MUD stamp
quality- 6.5-7
quantity- 7
IV
same D as the blank blues but cut 
northwest PA


----------



## velvet973

Got something good from P-town yayyy:

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: purple
Name/Graphic: DEATH PROOF
Graphic: a cartoon-y looking cat w/ its back in an arc shape
Quality: 7.5/10
Quanity: 5/10 average
ROA: IV
Notes: Was very relieved to see the D was nice and white and flakey when I poured it out and not that tannish powder bullshit I've been seeing.   Mixed up nice and beer-like.  Good rush.  The rubberbands were the regular ones, not the smaller ones that were on the BS dope...i dont know if that's a coincidence, but I dont think so..

Overall, very pleased


----------



## jtbrick

Stamp: TARGET
Quality: 8/10 EXCELLENT
Count: 7/10 
Packing: 6
Color: White/off-white

I haven't posted on this thread in months.....partly because of the bickering but also cause I have nothing new to offer as I'm still getting the same fire stamp since January (with the exception of a 2-wk period in early summer when shit was stuck together).

I see the NJ game continues to be inconsistent which is why I looked elsewhere and found consistency in NYC. To all the people who are having problems finding consistent shit, branch out! There are dozens of dope spots in the tri-state area and there is good and bad in every dope city in NJ, NY & PA. Just need to find the source thats coming correct. For me, I had to break out of my daily Newark/Irvington trek and try NYC. For you maybe its trying a different block in the city you already cop in. But don't settle for bullshit.


----------



## jarettscapo

there are DEFINITELY still good True Religions still out there. i was real weary of grabbin em today but about 6 of my dudes were all bein beat prolly cuz the rain; and my last dude had em n i said fuck it i just wanted to grab n dip 2day. still flaky and not cut to hell, still mixed up clean and not milky. still pretty good.

dont be scurreeeddddd just gotta find the rite connects that dont reup wit that bullshit.

stay safe.   1.


----------



## cleffyowns

I hate how both of my dudes in pittsburgh STILL have garbage; I need to find new connects but my only other friend who does H also only knows my two connects. This sucks, I don't want to be stuck with more garbage and no rushes tomorrow. They got them shitty 95-souths and this poweredge crap.

stamp: poweredge
quantity: 4/10
quality: 2/10
comments: D:


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp:FAST & THE FURIOUS
Graphic: none
ROA: sniffle da shizzzzzzle
Quality: 8.5/10 this dope is official
Count: 7/10
Color: flaky tan like sand at the beach
Packing: 6/10 neat
Overall Score/Comments: 8/10 legitimate NJ fire. I coppeed this off an old connect from the New Brunswick scene.


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME: True Religion

Color: purple

Graphic: buddah playing guitar

quanity: 6

quality: 6

other: good get the job done D

_____________________

STAMP NAME: D O A

Color: Green

Graphic: NONE

Quanity: 6

Quality: 6

Other: Same as True Religion for the most part, maybe a tad better..

________________________

STAMP NAME: Coca Cola

Color: Green

Graphic: none

Quanity: 5

Quality: 7

Other: Good above avg shit..

_________________________


----------



## Sin City Bags

jeez the TRUE RELIGION stamps with the buddha playin guitar have been around for months!!! If anny of you cop in New Brrunswick look for Fast & The Furious BLACKJACK or a no name stamp with the AIR JORDAN logo in red. Those three are all very good.


----------



## Dude Man

chicago

graphic- yellow crowns
color- blue
quality- 6
quantity- 8 anywhere from .2 - .4 in the sal buck bags
packing- 8 once or twice had a leek when i unstappled a few from each other but otherwise appropiate size packaging and stappled in good spot near top (only staplled shitty those 2 times) to prevent tampering
powder color- fluffy white
cut- milk thissle and dorman
comments- For the massive amount you get for the price it is the best buy in the city right now that i am aware of... one bag does as good as 2 1/3 through 4 of most bags. GREAT SNIFFING DOPE that lasts 4-6 hours while most only last me about 2 hours. BUT it is not good for banging cause it gives an intense rush foir a short time and then not much legs. Plus there is something in there that makes you feind for more even while high kind of how coke does and ALOT of people have made the same obseravtion but we dont think it is coke
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Southside Chicago
Line- BOTTOM LINE
color- pink
quality- 8 (sometimes as low as 6 sometimes as high as 9) 
packing- 7 standard stpled bag that is good size for amount
quantity- 6  (inconsitant but usually would rank at 9, 6 nscause of the inconsitancy) REALLY GOOD FOR SHOOTING BUT NOT TOO GOOD FOR SNIFFING


----------



## Dude Man

forgot to add my main ROA is sniffing. I shot once or twiuce a month tops. Was an IV user on and off for a few years but have had a needle phobia and usually needed help hitting myself. plus tracks show SUPER BAD on me so I weighed the hastle to get  the increased high 9as in buying carying needles/works with the extra charges they carry if you dont have an il needle card, hittiong a vien, the stigma of shooting in certain circles, the worse physical withdrawl which i get pretty bad withdrawl from sniffing nowadays, the fact that oly certain dope cooks right, the scars and visual blemishes fropm bagning, the pain etc) and now almost never shoot unless havent in a while with one exception. NOT to mention i usually shop oon the westside of chicago where they cater to sniffers whereas southside dope is more for banging.


----------



## jake99

Camden 
NITRO 
quality  6/10
quanity 6/10
Definitly much better than that thrilla crap............decent size and more like good ol Nj diesel than other crap thats been around, not fire but def decent


----------



## addictanon

Sin City Bags said:


> jeez the TRUE RELIGION stamps with the buddha playin guitar have been around for months!!! If anny of you cop in New Brrunswick look for Fast & The Furious BLACKJACK or a no name stamp with the AIR JORDAN logo in red. Those three are all very good.



These were the purple ones, but yeah they sure have been around forever. This was one of the better bathces I've had. One of my dudes jus called said he had the black jack, I'm prob going to grab tomorrow.


----------



## JerzE D

i.am.mookie said:


> CMD is ight still, you just got find a good spot. there is some really good stuff out there but there is a lot more bullshit that is at a lot of sets. that set has fell off, people are using to much cut and not enough D.



So today i found what i have been looing for and CMD is back on the map. Best thing its not a set, so no risking my A**



jake99 said:


> Camden
> NITRO
> quality  6/10
> quanity 6/10
> Definitly much better than that thrilla crap............decent size and more like good ol Nj diesel than other crap thats been around, not fire but def decent



Yah my boys friend copped that, it was okay. Im just happy my main dude is back and its straight FIRE



Sin City Bags said:


> What up dude. I did OC 80's for a while and Opana 40's. I'd say an OC 80 snorted is equal to about 3-5 bags of good (5-6 rating) diesel snorted. An opana 40 is about the same. A few months ago I was snortin 10 bags at a time just to catch a high. One day i picked up some OC 80's and I had to do 3 to feel anything. Around the same time I copped some Opana 40's and 2 of them cured the dope sickness but barely got me high. You'll notice that with dope your tolerance is going to skyrocket rapidly. With pills my tolerance climbed at a much slower pace. I've been told by my drug counselor that this is due to the changing quality of dope. One day it's strong, one day it's weak. Thereis no consistency like there is with pills. If you keep doing dope, pills will become obselete. Well, they did for me at least. Be safe and try to avoid going to the needle. Very few people come back from an IV habit. Good luck and be safe.



Bro, no way an 80 is close to 5 bags. Maybe some D thats not that good at all


----------



## showandprovekev

the burgh
graphic- Hawaii 50
color- red
quality- 6
quantity- 8 
packing- very good
powder color- off white


----------



## jake99

Um just wondering you say you found what you want in Cmd , what stamp ?     
i heard DA SOURCE fell off already although i never got it . 
and i hear about DAy and night .
just happy i got Nitro instead of thrilla.


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerzE D said:


> Bro, no way an 80 is close to 5 bags. Maybe some D thats not that good at all



I'd say it is if you are sniffing but not if you're shooting. It all depends on the dope quality ya know. I was just tryin to give the guy  very general idea.

Got more Fast and Furious stamps today. Also, I caught a ridiculous nod off those BLACKJACK bags today. Anyway, I gotta get out to the bricks. How's the scene out there? Are there lots of Narcos bustin people are has it been quiet? Anyone wit some info Hit me through PM out of respect for the thread. Peace!


----------



## showandprovekev

the burgh
graphic- lucky 13 a black skull
color- black
quality- 4-5
quantity- 7
packing- decent
powder color- off white 

I had these a few times.. first time they were brown.. next ones i had were lighter and better.. guess just goes to show you cant always go by the name..


----------



## skinnyDog

BKLYN
    stamp-TARGET
    quality-8
    quantity-9
            nice fat bags of flaky white dope, money well spent- i get these in bklyn and i'm wonderin if these are the same as JT Brick mentioned on previous page as i have also been gettin this stamp for a while and its been pretty consistent- AND what is with all the verbal scuffles i see goin on here lately- it does kinda discourage me from postin


----------



## Trey

Wilm,
(Apparently from Brooklyn, atleast in NYC somewhere)
*Stamp:* STAR WARS 
*Graphic:* (Star Wars typed logo thing) 
 STAR 
WARS 
*Color* (of bag):  Stamp Black text 
*Quality*:7+/10 I'm feeling some hot, hot fiyaa 
*Quantity: *7/10 (Like twice as much as I'm used to) 
*Color *(of d): Light with like one/two, but then real dark with like 3+ 
Like the guy was saying the gold, then with 3+ it's like coca cola dark. 
It seemed grainy. Had some white flakes in there that wouldn't dissolve, kinda milky.. but that wonderful taste was oh so strong. 
*Comments: *Ouch! That's some fire. Def. best shit that's been around here. Always gotta come from far away though.. Only two people in the whole town have it... the guy that goes up to NY and gets it, and my buddy who doesn't have a cell. Totally worth it though. 

Haha you can tell I'm very happy with these. Just sucks runnin' on this guy's time. 
*ROA*: IV btw 
Peace! 
--Trey


----------



## king bee

Sin City Bags said:


> Hey i picked up two bundles of 745 today and i specifically checked the folding job and my bags were normal w/ four folds. I cop in New Brunswick. You?



ours def came from different packaging plants then. i guess the stamp has been shared. mine had a very nice amount in them too.

mine were bought in sussex county, to 'tie us over' for a day.

im not really sure where they originated from. i know this guy gets it delivered, and im not positive where these came from, but im pretty sure his delivery guy brings them from westchester county, ny. like yonkers or something. i dont know, but i have a good feeling these are packaged somewhere in nyc, mine at least.

thanks for checking!

i was very happy with mine for a local score, btw.


----------



## king bee

City or state stamp was copped in: bronx, ny. however, i have the feeling our dude couldnt re-up on time and grabbed these from jersey....
Stamp name: stop snitching
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): a rat
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: sticky powder, some clumping together, medium tan, goldish
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: wide bags. very messy. some stamped light, ones stamped dark were all smeared. folded and taped all over the place.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4.5-6, varied.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5, just needed more. if bags were bigger, wouldve been fine.
ROA: IV, this is where i wanted to say something.... maybe it was cut with a laxative or something. this mixed up yellowish brown, and cloudy as hell. i mean really cloudy, like ive never seen this before. you cant see the cotton when you drop it in, i had to 'feel' for it. in the set, when pulling back, you can barely see your blood. at least your blood stays seperate from the solution, and you can watch for a string of it appear in the side.

weird cut, but overall the stuff was ok. this is the lowest rating my guy has ever made me bring home.... but he called and has something different already so we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## cleffyowns

*green Frank Lucas bags in the burgh*

ROA for these two: IV
Copped in the burgh

Name: Frank Lucas
Color: Green
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 1/10
Comments: Stay far from this.

There's (what I have to imagine) a bad batch of green Frank Lucas bags in Pittsburgh. It does absolutely nothing, and the color it is in the syringe is clear, just like water. Stay FAR away from these.

Name: Captain America
Color: Grey
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 6/10


----------



## aka1338

jake99 said:


> Camden
> NITRO
> quality  6/10
> quanity 6/10
> Definitly much better than that thrilla crap............decent size and more like good ol Nj diesel than other crap thats been around, not fire but def decent



Yeah these things have zero rush at all (IV), but I guess it's good for staying off sick.

Da Source is still good, 7/10 all around


----------



## jake99

what things have no rush


----------



## aka1338

jake99 said:


> what things have no rush



Nitro, I advised you against them but maybe they're better for snorting, or have gotten a new batch


----------



## JerzE D

aka1338 said:


> Yeah these things have zero rush at all (IV), but I guess it's good for staying off sick.
> 
> Da Source is still good, 7/10 all around



Da Source i hear is good from people who shoot. But for those who dont its not. I guess for the sniffers ya need something better or just cop more bags/ know if it were me rather get better shit n save $


----------



## aka1338

Yeah true. I only IV and 90% of the time I actively seek and get Da Source. Never disappoints; however when I pick up for my snorting friend, he swears up and down it has coke or at least coke-cuts in it. Taste, drip, and numbness. If I was shooting yak I'd definitely know it, so I'm guessing it's heavy on lidocaine or procaine or something...guess it really only is good for IV.

Just picked it up again, so an update for content:
Camden
*Da Source* / Blue bag, black text, no graphic. Ziplock dime bag
Quality: 7.5 no surprises, simply solid
Quantity: some 5, some 8. A bit of a dropoff, they're usually consistently fat
Overall: A solid choice, and the best in 'that part' of the city that I've encountered this season


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

The purple DEAHTPROOFs in Paterson are straight, but pass up the red ones as they at least twice as cut.  Anyone heard of MOONWALK? goin down to try it, if any1 has info on it, it would be appreciated


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Jersey's Finest
Graphic: a map outline on NJ
Quality: 6/10
Count: 6/10
Color: brown
Packing: 5/10
Overall Score: 6/10 solid but def not Jersy's finest lol


----------



## Sin City Bags

Sin City Bags said:


> Stamp: Jersey's Finest
> Graphic: a map outline on NJ
> Quality: 6/10
> Count: 6/10
> Color: brown
> Packing: 5/10
> Overall Score: 6/10 solid but def not Jersy's finest lol



the stamp was in red ink


----------



## jarettscapo

Jerzy Phresh said:


> The purple DEAHTPROOFs in Paterson are straight, but pass up the red ones as they at least twice as cut.  Anyone heard of MOONWALK? goin down to try it, if any1 has info on it, it would be appreciated



my dude - moonwalks - lemme just say - was gonna write the review for em last night but i couldnt get my head outta my dick all night. LITERALLY. i have not slept in a chair from dope in months and las night did the allll nighter in this baby. lol. 

they are ABSOLUTELY - THE BEST and i repeat THE BEST bags in the hood ive had prolly in a month or two. an absolute 8.5 MAYBE a 9.

Ratings -

*City* - _Paterson NJ_
*Stamp* - Moonwalk _(Blue Text)_
*Graphic *- Michael Jackson _(again) - (Blue Graphic)_
*Quantity* - 5thru9 - _very random; some are HUGE and others are very good decent average bags - no real small ones. _
*Quality* - 8.5/9 - _EXTREME FIRE. I RARELY rate higher than a 6 and thats very very very good dope; this shit is crack. A 2 bag shot gave me such strong pins n needles and such a good rush i was afraid of fallin out or doin it again (of course as soon as i didnt fallout did mo', lol.) but on some real shit - very clean; barely cut; great rush, great legs, ran the FUCKIN DISTANCE!! im very surprised on how good these are. im coppin bricks by the school load son. Makes me wanna pick up the new batch of BEAT ITS that are around; cuz im sure this random; pop outta nowhere, MJ Batches are all gonna be pretty good this time around._

*GRAB THESE UP IF U SEE EM. I AM DEAD ASS - U WILL BE TWISTED. ENJOYYYY*


----------



## ayosmacko

anyone hear of red pinkish district 9 out of newark?


----------



## jake99

So out in Cmd now is Thrilla , garbage,  Nitro , decent , the source  wish i found it but hear its nice , and something DAy and night , hows that ? 
is that all out there now ? 
Anyone remember CMD back in the day and what bags they had back then ?  and how does CMD compare to up north jerz ?
Near atlantic city is garbage usually


----------



## Bomboclat

^ if you want to discuss which heroin scene is better or compare the two, bring it over to the Heroin Discussion thread in N&SASADD near the bottom of the main forum page.

This thread is for stamp ratings exclusively


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

Ingestion: Snort 

KICKING ASS
Has a picture of a donkey doing a mule-kick on it
Quality: 8/10
Quantity: 5-8/10 (Inconsistent in size for real)
Packaging ranges from very tidy to sloppy

Overall: Total fire. Recommended

Found in Essex county NJ


----------



## slimmy707

jus had those hawaii 05, would rate em maybe a 6.5, betr than the rest of the garbage in pgh. but has nebdy heard of best of the best? red stamp and very big. wana get them in the a.m bt dont wana b disappointed, thnx.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: SPRITE
Graphic: none
Quality: 5/10
Count: 6.5/10
ROA: sniff sniff
Color: greyish tan
Packaging: 4/10 looked like they'd been in a pocket for a while but the dope poured out nicely which is always a plus. I was spared a few minutes of scraping.
Overall Score: 5.5/10
Further Comments: I was told that it was fire. I felt like it was average.


----------



## aka1338

Camden - Monday night

*Nitro* / blue bag, red lettering. Trenton-style larger bag and ziplock

ROA: IV \ Tolerance: less than it's been in some months due to lack of transportation.

I take back what I said earlier, it's much better than it's been, but this is without a doubt a different batch than it was a couple weeks ago
Quality: 6.5/10 but it felt much more 'clean' then Da Source that I'm used to
Quantity: 5.5/10; largely guessing here. The psychical glassine bags and plastic zips are much much larger than standard Camden fare, maybe even in the range of 2x, however most of these suckers were about half-full.
Overall these definitely did the job, felt clean, had legs, and a decent rush. More than got the job done. The best alternative to Da Source in that general area. Recommended.


----------



## jake99

Yeah those size bags are strange never seen em with dope


----------



## showandprovekev

P burgh


Stamp name: kiss my ass
Says kiss my ass on it
Quality: 6.5/10
Quantity: 6.5/10
Packaging is good

Overall: These are pretty good and they are white powder n i snorted


----------



## jancra

pittsburgh said:


> Pittsburgh
> "FUCK YOU" white/ red stamp
> quality: 8
> quantity: 5
> I'm suprised no one else has mentioned these yet, being as good as they are. Everything around Pittsburgh has been pretty bad since the GI Joes and LOLs ran out. Those two and the Lucky 13's were pretty decent even though they had an awful lot of cut in them. These FU ones are pretty much the same, if not a small step above, the others mentioned. They are small quantity-wise, but it's not much that doesn't dissolve. I'm not gonna say they aren't cut as badly, but for obvious reasons, the fact that they are smaller but just as good, they seem more on the level.



a couple of my dudes had them fuck yous but I thought they were fake so if there around again...



OH AND HAS ANYONE TRIED "PASSION"  OR "THUMBS UP" OR "MAILBOXES" IN THE BURGH?? my dude got them but haven't seen any post about them and i don't wanna get garbage.

*BULLSHIT ALERT*
ANYTHING IN PITTSBURGH RIGHT NOW IS GARBAGE

In the last 2 days ive gotten
Sprites, look just like the widow makers, 0/10,
D.O.As, not like the good ones around a bit  ago, they have an o with a smeared grenade inside of it instead of the old ones which had no o, just a grenade, 0/10, seems like they have coke cut with make up cause they numbed the tissue in my sinuses and made my heart race. They tasted like they had something in them but the fact im still sick says there isn't.
Last run, cut looks like that gypsum/mineral cut that looks white instead of tan when you hold them up to the light. Flimsy bag too, like any frank lucas ive ever gotten and the guccis that were a little coke with alot of cut and the stay highs. These are the best i've gotten out of all these cause at one point there was something in them, 2/10
Frank lucas, 1/10
easy pickings, 1/10

The lucky 13's i had the day before seem like a 10/10 compared to the garbage all my dudes have now. I'm so fucking pissed I can't get ANY real shit from anyone I know. I don't even have any loot to go get my suboxone filled so im having the worst day i've ever had doing shit aside from when I got arrested. I hope this post helps you guys not have to deal with what I have. Hopefully my next post will have good news of some fire i was able to find, if I don't kill myself before that happens, cause after today putting a gun in my mouth sounds like a better and better idea.


----------



## ohhyaaa

big flimsy blue bag with OREO stamped
quality 4/10 no flakes at all just straight powder
quantity 3/10 just pathetic
its not absolutely terrible i just wouldnt waste my time or money again on these, im surprised how high i actually got considering they were so small
burgh


----------



## jancra

*kiss my ass!!!*

stamp-kiss my ass with a chick bending over on it in red.
quality-5 pretty good average dope compared to all the garbage and fake shit around.
quantity- 7 pretty nice size 
get these if your like us that can't get anything but garbage in the burgh.


----------



## Tech User

Pittsburgh

Remy Martin - multi color stamp (green to red)
quantity: 4/10
quality: 5/10
good, clean decent quality dope

Had these a few days ago too and do not remember if they were multi color or just one color. . but the other day they were deffinately decent too!


Gravy - green stamp (finally got them today[tuesday evening])
quantity: 5/10
quality: 5/10
decent dope, guess they been around for awhile


i dont know if i am just lucky or just mess with people that dont want to get caught up with many bricks of garbage and ruin their client base, but i cant believe all the garbage goin around . . . crazy


Good Luck
Peace!!
Tech User


----------



## jake99

nitro 
camden 
quality 6/10
quanity 5/10
def much better than Thrilla , not as good as nightmare , but decent. just dont get it why Cmd isnt that good lately .


----------



## downtown_chitown

$~!Chicago Bags!~$

Location: Chicago
Stamp name: Black Tape
Stamp Color: Foil with small black tape around it, in clear bag with staple in top.
Stamp Graphic (if any): Foil in clear bag.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan powder/Sometimes off white, clumps together somewhat.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Foils wrapped well, staple sometimes put in sloppy.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 8
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA: IV
Other comments: GREAT rush, hits hard and produces a great nod, only complaint is it does not last as long as some other quality shit in the west side.

Anyone else from Chi got some good stamps to look for?


----------



## downtown_chitown

$~!Chicago Bags!~$

Location: Chicago
Stamp name: Stay High
Stamp Color: Black and Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): Bomb with the fuse ignited, the words "stay high" written over the bomb.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Very neat.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7-8
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 9
ROA: IV
Other comments: Only available in halfs/full, Cooks up lighter tan, but quality.


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME: AFGHANISTAN

COLOR: GREEN

GRAPHIC: TWO RIFLES CROSSED

QUANITY: 5.5

QUALITY: 7

OTHER: Very good shit, usually go to Neptune area, dude didn't p/u so went to brick city, glad I did, shit is on point..

_______________________


----------



## showandprovekev

jancra said:


> stamp-kiss my ass with a chick bending over on it in red.
> quality-5 pretty good average dope compared to all the garbage and fake shit around.
> quantity- 7 pretty nice size
> get these if your like us that can't get anything but garbage in the burgh.



i guess your right, they are about a 5.. i put them a 6.5


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: MOONWALK/mj graphic
Quality: 8.5/10 fai-ya
Quantity: 7.5/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: FIRE 4 SHO'

JARETTSCAPO: Holy hell MOONWALK is ridiculous!  So glad I went down that day and tried it.  Thats all I been doing the last few days, but I think you bought up most of it ya dick LoL! Just kidding homey, but know my guys is out of it cuz ppl been eating it up.  I completely agree with your rating of tha MOONWALK quality wise.  TO ALL PATERSON FIENDS OUT THERE, LOCATE DA MOONWALK AND GET READY TO ROCK YALL 4 REALZ

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Purple
Name/Graphic: DEATHPROOF/cat graphic
Quality: 7/10
Quanity:7/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: I rated the red print DEATHPROOF a while back, but this purple print is way better. Quantity wise its actually getting better as the purple batches go on IMO. Solid shit, little above average.

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Purple
Name/Graphic: ALL STAR/no graphic
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 5.5/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: THIS IS THE SAME EXACT DOPE AS THE PURPLE DEATHPROOFS EXCEPT THEY SMALLER BAGS AND CUT A HELLUVA LOT MORE.  JUST KNOW THAT YOUR GETTING A SHITTIER DEATHPROOF AND GRAB THE REAL INTSTEAD.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: WALMART
Graphic: NONE
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 2/10
ROA: SNIFF
Color: SANDY TAN
Packing: 1/10 ONE BAG WAS TORN OPEN AND MISSING SOME DOPE
Overall: 2/10 BAD PACKING ON TOP OF AN ALREADY SKIMPY COUNT LEADS TO A LOW GRADE

Stamp: ALLSTAR
Graphic: NONE
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: SNIFF
Color: WHITER THAN USUAL
Packing: 5/10
Overall: 3.5/10 NOT AN ALLSTAR


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

Sin City Bags said:


> Stamp: ALLSTAR
> Graphic: NONE
> Quality: 3/10
> Quantity: 6/10
> ROA: SNIFF
> Color: WHITER THAN USUAL
> Packing: 5/10
> Overall: 3.5/10 NOT AN ALLSTAR



^^^^damn u musta gotten sum different purple allstar cuz this shit aint a 3.  Not fire at all but not a 3.  U cop it in ptown or brunswick?


----------



## jake99

Atlantic City 
Lights OUt 
quanity 3/10
quilaty 3/10 
*snip* this isnt a social thread


----------



## always1unknown

was just wondering if anyone in newark area has seen the stamp Dirty Boy with a boy pissing.  supposed to be getting those was wondering if anyones tried them?


----------



## king bee

City or state stamp was copped in: bronx, ny
Stamp name: morning train
Stamp Color: black
Stamp Graphic (if any): front of a subway train, money sign where the trains number/letter usually is, says morning train underneath. 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: darker brown sugar color, clumpy consistency
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: one of the most detailed stamp graphics ive ever seen. packaging was very professional, folded and taped very neat, all the same. i'd give this packaging/stamp a 9/10. no complaints.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5, consistent in volume
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA: IV, turned very dark, slightly cloudy

these were pretty good. i'd def buy again!


----------



## i.am.mookie

City or state stamp was copped in: CMD - Camden, NJ

Stamp name: Lean With It

Stamp Color: Blue bag with black font

Stamp Graphic (if any): Has the words "Lean With It" with a figure of a person dancing

Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Dark tan color and sorta of rusty tint to it when you mix it up with water.

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neat . 8/10

Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 8.5 - i was pretty surprised with how much was in each bag. none of them were beat either.

Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7 - good shit...definitely a good back up for the other sets, if they aren't out.

ROA: IV

Comments: I was kinda nervous about IV'ing this stuff when I mixed it and it had a rusty/reddish tint to it, but its not like it turned red or anything it just had a weird tint to it...im assuming from the cut. Once I did it, I got a nice rush that lasted a good while. Definitely some "OK" stuff. I only ended up going to this spot because the 2 spots I usually go to had no one out...I fucking hate that by the way.


----------



## djnj

*camden nj*

_This is not a social thread, take it elsewhere or you will be given a warning/infraction -thizzer_


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

**NEW TRUE RELIGIONS w/no GRAPHIC AT ALL**

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: TRUE RELIGION/no graphic
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: When my guy called me and said he got more red RELIGIONS I thought they were the horseshoes that were straight, then I get to Ptown and grab these stamps with no horseshoe or or any other graphic on them, and they are terrible.  If your guy says he has TRUE RELIGIONS make sure you ask if they got a horseshoe on them (red stamp) or the buddha playing guitar (green stamp).  

Where the hell is all tha damn MOONWALK at?!?!

OVERDOSE is back again as well. Grabbed 2 buns of it and its the same FIRE it was in september.


----------



## okterrific

Jerzy Phresh said:


> **NEW TRUE RELIGIONS w/no GRAPHIC AT ALL**
> 
> City: Paterson, NJ
> Color: Red
> Name/Graphic: TRUE RELIGION/no graphic
> Quality: 3/10
> Quantity: 7/10
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: When my guy called me and said he got more red RELIGIONS I thought they were the horseshoes that were straight, then I get to Ptown and grab these stamps with no horseshoe or or any other graphic on them, and they are terrible.  If your guy says he has TRUE RELIGIONS make sure you ask if they got a horseshoe on them (red stamp) or the buddha playing guitar (green stamp).



Hey just a heads up the RED TRUE RELIGIONS with the horseshoe graphic is not good product no more,   But I don't no about the buddah graphic bags i havent had it don't no how the product in those is. The horseshoe  "true religon" was great dope when the batch 1st hit the streets, But when the 2nd batch came out it went to shit, i had them a few days ago and they were absolute shit, they were super cut and it was all powder in the bags not a flake to be seen.The same is true for the AIR JORDAN, and both RED and BLUE NONSTOP bags, these 4 stamp bags are all crap and are all the same dope in all of them just the stamp differs they are all mad cut and should be avoided. They use to be good dope  at one point but after the 1st batch ran out the suppliers cut the hell out of the shit the next time around, they are so cut that it is all powder in the bags and not even a flake at all in them. Save your money don't purchase any of the bags metioned above.

If your looking for some good product that will get you high and happy, search and ask for the purple DEATHPROOOF with the cat graphic, they are excellent bags and do the job well I rated them a few days back, I just got some again today and they still are great product. The only complaint i have in the count on them could be a bit better. Get them while they are out there, Make sure youb get the purple ones the red DEATHPROOF bags are bullshit and very weak product. Later people and  be safe good luck!!  PEACE


----------



## always1unknown

Has anyone got their hands on the white bags with a green Coca Cola logo on them? If so was wondering how they were? 


City: Newark, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: Dirty Boy/Boy pissing
Quality: 5/10 
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: Snorted
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Very light tan color flaky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neat . 8/10


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

OKTERRIFIC:  Ive had the horseshoe religions and thats what i thought i was getting.  These had NO graphic whatsoever.  And even though the horseshoes are shit now, there are still good batches floating around as well.  and yea,  Deathproof purple is quality all around


----------



## ophizzle

those were good, the coca cola green stamps, definately ~ an 8 quality


----------



## Maggots428

Location: Nwk, nj 
Name/Graphic: Monopoly with a $ graphic.
Color:white-ish, cut didn't mix well AT ALL
Quality: *fart noise*/10 
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV 
Comments: These were some garbage bags that hung around for way too long. The cut never mixed proper, even with ridiculous amounts of water, and stayed after drawing as a sort of clay-residue. blech. Similar to Good Guy, but worse.

-

Location:  Nwk, Nj
Name/Graphic: Good Guy with a smiley face graphic.
Color: white-ish, with same (though not a bad) cut issues.
Quality: 3-4 (TOPS)/10 
Quantity: 4-5/10
ROA: IV 
Comments: This batch gave an ok rush, unlike the monopoly, though i think it was the same D.

-

Location:  Nwk, NJ
Name/Graphic: DRAG ME TO HELL with the devil guy carrying a pitchfork.
Color: White. Mixed brownish, in a nice cream-soda way, drew real easy, no residue.
Quality: 5ish/10 
Quantity: (**EDIT**) 6.5ish/10, def a decent purchase, not too far off from the Guccis.. also, bags themselves were smaller than average, shape-wise,  like those GUN bags that came around late-summer.
ROA: IV 
Comments: Tolerance starting to wane, and still needed two to get off proper, BUT also got a mini-rush and nice high from a           one-bagger. If you have better choices, go for em, but it's not total garbage.

-

Location:  Nwk, NJ
Name/Graphic: Gucci ... rainbow stamp, word only.
Color: white, mixed very nice & easy, the right kind of brown, easy draw, no residue
Quality: 7.5-8/10, even with tolerance.
Quantity: 7.5/10, most of them were really good size, even past first fold here-and-there.
ROA: IV 
Comments: These were MORE than worth the pickup. If they're still floating about, grab em.. but try a couple first.. make sure they haven't cut it to shit. Otherwise, enjoy your trip to nodsville.

-

LOCATION: NJ
STAMP: Michael Jackson (with same stamp of MJ moonwalking), I forget color.
STAMP: Moonwalk (with same stamp of MJ moonwalking)
Quality: Bags were totally different in quality. One fire, one trash. They might be from same source, so watch for infrequencies.. sorry for lack of good info.. i think someone already identified which of the two was garbage a few pages ago...

-

Location:  Nwk, NJ
Name/Graphic: SHO GUN, but more of a turqoise color. Just the word.
Color: White-ish, mixed nice, though dark, fairly easy draw, no residue.
Quality: 5ish/10 
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV 
Comments: Some decent D, especially comin off those Monopolys.

-

 Location:  Nwk, NJ
Name/Graphic: 1st & 15th
Color: White-ish to liiiight beige
Quality: 3-4/10 & 6.5-7ish/10, two batches, same stamps.
Quantity: 4-6/10
ROA: IV 
Comments: Two totally different experiences on the same stamp. never know what you're gonna get.

-

more to come...


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

**NEW BATCH OF PURPLE ALL-STARS (not the batch i reviewed last week**

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Purple
Name/Graphic: ALL STAR/no graphic
Quality: 6.5/10 much much better than original
Quantity: Same as first batch
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Major upgrade in quality over the the batch i reviewed last week.  I would never just take my guys word that this batch was better and bought more of it without trying it, but he tossed me 2 bags for free to show me it was different.  Same size bags quantity wise, but quality wise the dope inside is different altogether from last week's, meaning that its not just less cut, but rather entirely new dope. Easily a 6/10. Light beige colored-D

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: OVERDOSE/needle graphic
Quality: 8/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Just as good if not better than the batch in september.  Flakey as hell, very white colored D.  For all the sniffers out there this shit drips forever and tastes fantastic, so i can imagine how nice this would be for the bangers! Only complaint is that the bags could be bigger on quantity.  Other than my gripe with the quantity, this shit is legit FIRE!!!  Grab 'em while ya can!

City: Plainfield, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: LOCKDOWN/picture of a tank
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Slightly below average quality wise. Light beige colored-D in the shorter wider glassines. Would not buy again unless NO ONE was answering their phones, which thankfully never happens. 

City: Jersey City, NJ
Color: Green
Name/Graphic: ALL STAR/5-point star graphic  
Quality: 7/10 suprisingly
Quantity: 3/10 small as hell
ROA: Snorted
Notes: When i got to JC and my guy only had ALL-STARS i was pissed until  saw that they were green stamped with a graphic as opposed to being purple stamped and having no graphic. I still thought the D would be the same for some reason, glad i was wrong. Very decent, almost pure white in color D

City: Jersey City, NJ
Color: Green
Name/Graphic: CLUB BANGER/no graphic
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Average in every way possible.  Off-white colored D. Shitty tasting vitaminy drip


----------



## XblindtruthX

Anyone heard of the purple ferrari stamps?


----------



## Sin City Bags

[BStamp: CHANEL
ROA: sniffy sniff sniff
Graphic: the classic chanel logo of a backwards c and a regular c interlocking
Quality: 7/10 solid ass diesel
Quantity: 4/10 small bags but not so small you feel like you got ripped
Color: light tan
Packing: 10/10 very neat with a clear stamp and the diesel slides right out so efficiently that you don't even have to rip the bags open for the dope in the corners.
Overall Score: 6/10 this dope is solid above average shit. If the bags were bigger it'd be some of the best shit out there.[/B]

*[B]Just so you guys all know: *[/B]
I only sniff
I've never IVed
I cop in New Brunswick only
I have connects, but there is a very small open air market in Brunswick
I've been using for about 18 months
I have made a concentrated effort to rate conservatively so a 5 from me is a good score. A 5 means it was good average shit that I have no complaints about
Right now my tolerance is very high. Consider that when you evaluate my ratings.


----------



## skinnyDog

brooklyn
             HIGH END-blue ink, big block letters
             quality-8
             quantity-8
        i must have done somethin good,  cause the D gods are really smilin on me lately,  and i am gettin STEADY quantity,  AND quality, even if the stamp says "dogshit"- this is the way things should always be- nice super fat bags of white dope with the faintest hint of beige- water just touches it and its beautiful amber liquid, with none of that bullshit "dirt" or whatever you call the crap thats left when you cook up


----------



## Detrevni

jarettscapo said:


> A THIRD OF A BAG??? i guess u have no tolerance - and should rethink ur rating. ide hate for someone with a tolerance to grab some of those bags and realize it takes about 8 of them in a shot to catch a nod...



I do have a tolerance to opiates in general and i've tried several other brands so for me that's what i've rated it.  I'm sure a daily/weekly user will want at least a whole bag maybe 2 to catch a buzz.  I guess compared to all the other names i've tried the burberry was roughly twice a potent.  Take it for what you will.

Edit: If I had to rerate the quality it'd be a 6 overall (not compared to anything else).


----------



## DopeKnight

_This is not a social thread. Socializing in this thread will end with you receiving a warning or infraction. Take it elsewhere -thizzer_


----------



## deeSUHAL

Stamp: Porsche
Graphic: Porsche Logo with text
Quality: 8.5/10
Color: white as snow
Location- Paterson

Stamp: Ferrari
Graphic: Farrai Logo with text
Quality: 7.5/10
Color: white with tint of besige
Location- Paterson

Stamp: Shop Rite
Graphic: Shop Rite logo with text
Quality: 7/10
Color: light besige
Location- Paterson

Stamp: Fast and Furious
Graphic: none, just text
Quality: 7.5/10
Color: light besige
Location- Paterson

Stamp: True Religion
Graphic: none , just text
Quality: 2.0/10
Color: beseige
Location- Paterson
Comments: this shit is garbage .. it is a rip off of the orignal true religion which had a horreshoe logo on it . This is what you would call a counterfiet. The orginal true religion with the horshoe logo was good but this is straight garbage .. stay away from this!!!

Stamp: The Limit
Graphic: none, just text
Quality: 6.0/10
Color: light besiege
Location- Paterson

Stamp: winter fire
Graphic: none,. just text
Quality: 5.0/10
Color: besiege
Location- Paterson


----------



## Sin City Bags

Jerzy Phresh said:


> **NEW BATCH OF PURPLE ALL-STARS (not the batch i reviewed last week**
> 
> City: Paterson, NJ
> Color: Purple
> Name/Graphic: ALL STAR/no graphic
> Quality: 6.5/10 much much better than original
> Quantity: Same as first batch
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: Major upgrade in quality over the the batch i reviewed last week.  I would never just take my guys word that this batch was better and bought more of it without trying it, but he tossed me 2 bags for free to show me it was different.  Same size bags quantity wise, but quality wise the dope inside is different altogether from last week's, meaning that its not just less cut, but rather entirely new dope. Easily a 6/10. Light beige colored-D
> 
> City: Paterson, NJ
> Color: Red
> Name/Graphic: OVERDOSE/needle graphic
> Quality: 8/10
> Quantity: 4/10
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: Just as good if not better than the batch in september.  Flakey as hell, very white colored D.  For all the sniffers out there this shit drips forever and tastes fantastic, so i can imagine how nice this would be for the bangers! Only complaint is that the bags could be bigger on quantity.  Other than my gripe with the quantity, this shit is legit FIRE!!!  Grab 'em while ya can!
> 
> City: Plainfield, NJ
> Color: Blue
> Name/Graphic: LOCKDOWN/picture of a tank
> Quality: 4/10
> Quantity: 6/10
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: Slightly below average quality wise. Light beige colored-D in the shorter wider glassines. Would not buy again unless NO ONE was answering their phones, which thankfully never happens.
> 
> City: Jersey City, NJ
> Color: Green
> Name/Graphic: ALL STAR/5-point star graphic
> Quality: 7/10 suprisingly
> Quantity: 3/10 small as hell
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: When i got to JC and my guy only had ALL-STARS i was pissed until  saw that they were green stamped with a graphic as opposed to being purple stamped and having no graphic. I still thought the D would be the same for some reason, glad i was wrong. Very decent, almost pure white in color D
> 
> City: Jersey City, NJ
> Color: Green
> Name/Graphic: CLUB BANGER/no graphic
> Quality: 5/10
> Quantity: 5/10
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: Average in every way possible.  Off-white colored D. Shitty tasting vitaminy drip



purple allstars w/ no graphic were so bad i dont even think they were dope.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

i know they were bad. this is a way different batch than last weeks purples allstars


----------



## king bee

City or state stamp was copped in: bronx, ny
Stamp name: ain't I
Stamp Color: black, not pressed hard/dark
Stamp Graphic (if any): newspaper blocky-like font, lower case ain't, capitol I
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: khaki tan, powdery, no flakes or clumping, not really sticky, scrapes yielded nothing but a few specks.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: stamp job was with machine like consistency, no smearing, none lighter or darker then others, all perfectly centered. packaging was also precise. these were packaged/stamped so flawlessly it scarily seemed almost non-human.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5-6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5
ROA: IV, mixed up slightly lighter then iced tea, a slight greyish cloud stirring about, but nothing like some stuff i've gotten recently (stop snitching) whereas i was complaining in my head that i couldnt see the cotton and had to 'feel' it out. live and learn, cloudy stuff made me teach myself that in that situation, i can place the cotton on the tip of my needle before submerging.

overall: i would get these again if i had to, but if the quality doesnt step up to where it usually is with this guy/location, i'm gonna save myself some money/tolls and start going back to jersey. or just go a little further/pay another toll to go to brooklyn, whereas the stamp/product has been the exact same thing for like, 6 months now. the 'high end' stamp is quite pricey, as in *sorry cant post that* more per bag, but there is no question as to what its gonna be, and its still a very safe pick-up legally speaking... if not safer. and they have spumoni over there too


----------



## XblindtruthX

deeSUHAL said:


> Stamp: Ferrari
> Graphic: Farrai Logo with text
> Quality: 7.5/10
> Color: white with tint of besige
> Location- Paterson



did it cook up milky white?


----------



## jtbrick

Stamp: HIGH END
Graphic: none...block letters in same writing as my usual TARGET bags
Quality: 8/10
Count: 6.5/10
ROA: sniff
Color: White, fluffy
City: NYC

HIGH END is official. As a sniffer I can tell a lot by the taste of the diesel. This had the same taste as the old top-quality Newark stamps i used to get but unfortunately became harder and harder for me to get my hands on in Newark. Same taste and strength as the WALL STREET, DMX, DEATH SENTENCE bags from last summer in Nwk. Me likey!


----------



## king bee

*this is not a social thread. This is your one and only warning* - thizzer


----------



## jtbrick

*This is not a social thread. This is your one and only warning* - thizzer


----------



## deeSUHAL

XblindtruthX said:


> did it cook up milky white?




in regards to the ranibow colored farrari:

no, it was an opaque brown .. my boy shot it and said it was fire, but i sniffeed it ... basically looked like water with a tint of brown .. it was close to clear and he poured 5 bags with about 25-30 units[edited] of water and the bags were fat .


----------



## deeSUHAL

ohh and he didnt cook it up he just put a cotton ball in it.


----------



## Tech User

*Major quality change*

Pittsburgh (Friday Morning)


Guns and Roses - red stamp
Graphic: rose over top of a gun (guns and roses written in 2 lines, not straight across)
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 4.5/10

Comments: i couldnt believe it. . . i have gotten fire "guns and roses" in may, then come October i believe and got red stamped Guns and roses thinkin they would somewhat be the same(or well: no i didnt, i took a stab in the dark and missed) when i got them and rated them a few weeks back they were pretty much junk. . they had a different stamp, different writing, and everything except the color was different from may to october!

today when i got them.they were the ones from october . .I didnt know i was goin to get them, actually didnt know what they were till we were drivin back and my boy was gettin high. .(with much misery i looked over and seen what they were) i was thinkin "fuck"!!!! . . then i heard it. . .my boy go "ahhhh!". as he pushed in the plunger. . then with great joy i popped up in my seat. . .the first few words came out of his mouth was. "yeah, these are decent". . . and what do you know. . .they are. . . been high all day! . . i didnt know that he had already done these ones from this batch yesterday, so we were straight all along. . i just didnt know that he did this batch. . .it always nice to get a lil reality check. . .sike; it freakin SUX. . . .ahhahaha

*****READ****
However; i cannot recomend them, because i got the junk ones in too close of a time period between them and these. . if someone sat on them after they couldnt push em, now is the time to bust out them 100 bricks from the firebox. .

good luck all
PEACE!!
Tech


----------



## Tech User

deeSUHAL said:


> in regards to the ranibow colored farrari:
> 
> no, it was an opaque brown .. my boy shot it and said it was fire, but i sniffeed it ... basically looked like water with a tint of brown .. it was close to clear and he poured 5 bags with about 25-30 cc of water and the bags were fat .



30 cc of water! Jesus christ, no wonder it didnt turn color. . . are you sure you mean cc and don't mean units! 

i usually use about 1/4 cc - 1/2cc of water with 3 or 4 bags


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: NBA2k10 (like the basketball videogame) /no graphic
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Not good at all. No need for further purchases...ever

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: FIRE/no graphic
Quality: 7/10 
Quantity: 8.5/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Just plain awesome D. Giant ass fat bags consistently all the way through the buns. Burned a bit upon nasal contact but well worth it. With a cheesy name like FIRE you know its gonna either be absolute garbage or totally straight. I havent slammed dope in 6 years but this shit is making me wanna make an exception. The dopeman said the FIRE stamp is supposed to be the same dope as in the NBA2k10 stamp, but it CLEARLY IS NOT.

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: THE FAST & THE FURIOUS/no graphic
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: I saw them reviewed on here yesterday, and no disrespect to the reviewer but I think a 7.5 is way too high. Maybe I got a different batch. Thought they were just okay at best.


----------



## jarettscapo

Detrevni said:


> I do have a tolerance to opiates in general and i've tried several other brands so for me that's what i've rated it.  I'm sure a daily/weekly user will want at least a whole bag maybe 2 to catch a buzz.  I guess compared to all the other names i've tried the burberry was roughly twice a potent.  Take it for what you will.
> 
> Edit: If I had to rerate the quality it'd be a 6 overall (not compared to anything else).



me being a daily user - and im sure for many other daily users that bang dope - one or two bags isnt enuff to get me off bein sick. for a rush its at LEAST a 5 bag shot. thats why i said u have no tolerance. if someone offered me 1/3 of a bag even if i was dreadfully sick my man i would turn it down cuz it wud just b a tease



deeSUHAL said:


> in regards to the ranibow colored farrari:
> 
> no, it was an opaque brown .. my boy shot it and said it was fire, but i sniffeed it ... basically looked like water with a tint of brown .. it was close to clear and he poured 5 bags with about 25-30 cc of water and the bags were fat .



25 - 30 cc of water. lmao. u mean 25 - 30 units. a 100 unit rig is only 1 cc

25 - 30 cc rig would be as big as ur arm. lmao - im sure since u dont bang u wouldnt kno the diff. but just lettin u kno ma ni**a


----------



## djnj

I was thinking about hitting camden tomorrow....anybody do any good stamps....

I did:   nitro, blue bags, IV, avg size, avg dope...not to much of a rush...3 a shot.
       :   source: blue bags, IV, AVG size, dope: 2 ( usually its good But its sucked a lot lately...)
           gravedigger: blue bags, IV, size: 7 dope: 5 fair...
           thriller: SUX maybe a 2 tops
           Cure: SUX maybe a 2....

got this crap this week....want to get some fire tomorrow...sick of this garbage....I've heard something called scorpion was fire....any tryers....thanks....let me know if anything is worthwhile...otherwise I'd rather not waste my money and eat a sub...If source has changed back to good holla....


----------



## jake99

camden 
Lean WIth IT
count 5/10
quality 6/10

decent , about same as nitro ..............next gonna rate some true religons from down near ac


----------



## hamburgerler139

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: First Ride / no Graphic
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Decent D with flakes. Some good quantities, luck of the draw.


----------



## seducedsoul

jtbrick said:


> Stamp: HIGH END
> Graphic: none...block letters in same writing as my usual TARGET bags
> Quality: 8/10
> Count: 6.5/10
> ROA: sniff
> Color: White, fluffy
> City: NYC
> 
> HIGH END is official. As a sniffer I can tell a lot by the taste of the diesel. This had the same taste as the old top-quality Newark stamps i used to get but unfortunately became harder and harder for me to get my hands on in Newark. Same taste and strength as the WALL STREET, DMX, DEATH SENTENCE bags from last summer in Nwk. Me likey!



I agree. High end has had a quality rep for a good while now. Im right outside NYC, cop that shit in brooklyn. 

I agree with every one of your ratings. I mainline, and it applies the same to me qith quality. It is def HIGH END shit.


----------



## deaf eye

SKAGSKAGSKAG said:


> Ingestion: Snort
> 
> KICKING ASS
> Has a picture of a donkey doing a mule-kick on it
> Quality: 8/10
> Quantity: 5-8/10 (Inconsistent in size for real)
> Packaging ranges from very tidy to sloppy
> 
> Overall: Total fire. Recommended
> 
> Found in Essex county NJ




just saw your report
same name different graphic 

east orange nj
red stamp
kicking ass
a kung fu dude doing a karate kick
quality 6.5 ~ 7
count  7

these bags are a bitch to open, tightly taped


----------



## djnj

*Lean With IT....*



jake99 said:


> camden
> Lean WIth IT
> count 5/10
> quality 6/10
> 
> decent , about same as nitro ..............next gonna rate some true religons from down near ac



Camden

yeah ive done that lean with it about a month ago.....Weird reddish tint when i mixed it with water....i would be careful IVing more than 2 or 3 bags of that of shit....My boy had a seizure from it....although he shot two 20's of coke 3 hours b4....But yea it was ok.....I'm looking for fire tho.....but arent we all...


----------



## Bomboclat

*ATTENTION ALL STAMP THREAD POSTERS:*​
_If you guys cannot follow the rules this thread will be closed. THIS IS NOT A SOCIAL THREAD, nor is it a thread to find sources in. Im going to start giving out infractions to people who cannot follow these rules without a warning as ive given out way too many "off the book" warnings that you should all know the rules by now. *This thread is for stamp ratings ONLY*_


----------



## velvet973

Jerzy Phresh said:


> City: Paterson, NJ
> Color: Blue
> Name/Graphic: NBA2k10 (like the basketball videogame) /no graphic
> Quality: 3/10
> Quantity: 5/10
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: Not good at all. No need for further purchases...ever



I just got something similar to this...not exactly the same, but very close:

Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: 2K10 /no graphic
Quality: 4/10 (even a 4 is a little generous)
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Some mixed up a little cloudy, some weren't.  Had to burn off the cloudy ones to get them clear.  The D is light tan and only slightly flakey.  Not a very strong rush at all. Nothing special. Prob very close to the NBA2K10 - they sound very close and wasn't very happy with these either.  Wish I had just stuck w/ the Death Proofs....


----------



## Sin City Bags

Jerzy Phresh said:


> City: Paterson, NJ
> Color: Blue
> Name/Graphic: NBA2k10 (like the basketball videogame) /no graphic
> Quality: 3/10
> Quantity: 5/10
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: Not good at all. No need for further purchases...ever
> 
> City: Paterson, NJ
> Color: Red
> Name/Graphic: FIRE/no graphic
> Quality: 7/10
> Quantity: 8.5/10
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: Just plain awesome D. Giant ass fat bags consistently all the way through the buns. Burned a bit upon nasal contact but well worth it. With a cheesy name like FIRE you know its gonna either be absolute garbage or totally straight. I havent slammed dope in 6 years but this shit is making me wanna make an exception. The dopeman said the FIRE stamp is supposed to be the same dope as in the NBA2k10 stamp, but it CLEARLY IS NOT.
> 
> City: Paterson, NJ
> Color: Blue
> Name/Graphic: THE FAST & THE FURIOUS/no graphic
> Quality: 5/10
> Quantity: 5/10
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: I saw them reviewed on here yesterday, and no disrespect to the reviewer but I think a 7.5 is way too high. Maybe I got a different batch. Thought they were just okay at best.



I had some green Fast & Furious stamps last week that were absolute fire. I didn't see any in blue though.


----------



## Sin City Bags

*Friday & Saturday's Report*

Stamp: MONSTER
Graphic: some muscular humanoid/monster
Quality: 1/10 i did twenty bags and felt like I had done 5. I guess I have to give it a one since it was real
Count: 7/10
Color: off-white flour like powder
Packaging: 3/10 sttamp was really faded
Overall Score: 1/10 only cause after twenty bags I felt something

Stamp: Nicky Barnes
Graphic: it was really faded 
Quality: 6/10
Count: 4/10
Color: tan and flaky
Packaging: 3/10 sloppy stamping
Overall Score: 5/10 if the bags were bigger it would have been a solid score

Stamp: Louis Vuitton
Graphic: none
Quality: 7/10
Count: 7/10
Color: tan/white powder
Packaging: 5/10 stamps could have been darker
Overall Score: 7/10 very above average diesel. It probably would get a fire rating from someone with a lower tolerance but mine is just so high right now it is hard to gauge shit. But this shit got me higher than anything has gotten me in a week. 

Stamp:  Bull Shit
Graphic: none
Quality: 6.5/10
Count: 5/10
Color: off white flaky
Packaging: 5/10 the stamp is small and plain. the bags are folded neatly and easy to open. The dope does kind of stick though.
Overall Score: 6/10 good solid slightly above average smack that no one has any business complaining about.

*FYI*
_ROA for all is insuffulation
All dope copped in the New Brunswick area
Please everyone follow the three simple rules: No prices, no specific locations, and no sourcing!!!! The mod is just tryin' to keep our thread open.
Anyone is welcome to send me a private message but I will not meet anyone or hook anyone up with a connect. It's not safe and against the rules. However, if you want to chat and do not wish to burden the thread with off topic clutter please feel free to PM me._


----------



## djnj

Atlantic City I went to today
Bags : WHITE
Stamp: HAWAII 5.0 in RED ALL CAPS
QUANTITY: 3.5
QUALITY: 5
PACKAGING: 6 (AVG)
IV: 3 at a time...
USING H off an on for 7 years..more on...Also took a 1/4 sub 24 hrs ago....so...it shouldnt affected it that much...
It was okay..WAS SUPPOSED TO GET SNOW DR. FROM MY DEALER CAUSE I HEARD IT WAS  
FIRE <oo<BUT OF COURSE WITH MY LUCK LATELY THIS IS WHAT HE HAD...IT WAS BORDERLINE OK....KINDA PISSED.....WHERE IS THE FIRE IN CAMDEN OR AC....?????


----------



## stampchamp

FUNKY FISH - red caps
quantity - 5/10
quality - 6/10
shot 7 of these and got a decent rush. i normally like to do about 5, but everythings been junk lately. would get thse again and plan to do 7 or 8 again

LUCKY 13 - black ink - skull smoking a cigar with a small 13 on back of the bag
quantity - 8/10
quality - 7.5/10
i dumped 6 bags into the cooker and it looked like there were 8 bags in it! shot 6 and these are very nice. best ive had in aWHILE...of course i cant find them now!!

A+ - red ink
quantity - 1/10
quality - 1/10

Family Guy - red ink
quantity - 1/10
quality - 1/10
the family guys and a+s were mixed in together ..... probably the same junk in each. never again

NOTORIOUS - red ink
quantity - 6/10
quality - 5/10 
got a bun and split it with my friend. got a decent head rush... would've liked to do 7 or 8 of these... would probably get them again and plan to do 150%as much

FYI - i live and cop in pittsburgh... just found the forum yesterday... take it easy and be safe all


----------



## always1unknown

Newark, NJ
Stamp: Coca Cola Logo in green
Graphic: none
Quality: 6-7/10
Quantity: 5/10
Color: tan/white flaky and powder
Packaging: 6/10 stamps were usually centered for the most part only a couple smudged out of 50 bags, all were taped, some were folded like the person taping may have been in a rush. other than that they were all pretty consistent.
Overall Score: 7/10 above average diesel. Someone without a high tolerance may rate this higher, but unfortunately my tolerance is high so my scores maybe skewed a little.  Overall was a pretty good batch and I would recommend it.


----------



## stampchamp

Sin City Bags said:


> I had some green Fast & Furious stamps last week that were absolute fire. I didn't see any in blue though.



well i had the choice between green "fast and furious" or "best of the best" with a guy lifting weights (red ink)

Fast and Furious -green ink
quality - 9/10 
quantity - 7/10 (little sticky/stuck to bag)
banged 7 and these are FIRE  best ive seen in probably a month +

anyone know about the "best of the best" ones? found a thread on here from NJ about 2 months ago (i think), and said they were decent to above decent quality.... any recent pittsburgh info?


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*new true religions and guns and roses*

I grabbed a brick and a half in mckeesport this mornin, my boys last brick of true religions and half a brick of his new guns and roses...

TRUE RELIGION-red print inside of a red rectangle outline 
Quality-5/10 
Quanity-5/10 
Neatness-7/10 
Comments-tan d mixes up super cloudy/murky, decent rush, nice legs, all around average...does the trick
________________

GUNS N ROSES-red print with a red rose and red gun graphic
Quality-6/10 
Quanity-6/10 
Neatness-7/10 
Comments-white d, which is a change of pace from the usual tan/brown d, potent smell, mixes up yellow/tan and completely clear, strong rush, decent legs, alittle better than average in my opinion, my boy thinks differently accually the opposit, will be grippin more of this up in the AM! If you see it, I'd recommend you pickem up 4sure!! Weird bags though, not very waxy at all and the d sticks more than usual but I think its worth the scraping...stay up!


----------



## realhoax

**Crap Warning* - Paterson*



R3v3r53 said:


> To Lacey K,
> 
> Also recently copped.
> 
> Location. Newark, NJ
> Quality. 5
> Quantity. 5
> Stamp. Thumbs Up
> Other. Nothing fancy at all, just more shit to keep the habit going ><!



I have been looking for info on this crap forever....

Hey I know this is an old post but I copped THUMBS UP (stamp of a thumbs up) from Paterson a little while back and have been holding off on it bc when my boy did it (ROA:IV) it shot him right up like it was coke. His eyes got all big and heart went racing. It looks like dope, smells like dope, tastes like dope, yet didnt feel like dope. I'm sick and my guy has nothing but garbage cut with speed (red XXX stamp) so I decided to try the THUMBS UP anyway (ROA:IV) and the same thing happened to me but then I got a dope rush. Currently I feel like I am going up and down like I did a speedball (I guess... never done one purposely before so I dont really know). You didnt experience this? Has anyone?

Anyway,

Paterson, NJ
Stamp: XXX (like the movie)
Graphic: none
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 0/10     NOT DOPE!!
Color: Beige, flakey
ROA:IV  (for a year) been using daily for 2 1/2 yrs
Mixes: Looks like frothy chocolate milk when mixed.
Overall: 0/10... cant even give it a 1 bc there isnt any dope in it. Possibly coke or some type of speed. It's just straight up crap

**Be careful, Alot of dealers are cutting stuff up with some type of speed. This is the 3rd time in 2 months Ive gotten it. I know a lot of us Paterson people cop from the same area, possibly same people, so just be warned**


Stamp: ALWAYS GOOD 
Graphic: yingyang or tennis ball ( cant really tell)
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 7/10
ROA:IV
Overall: 6/10   - bags coulda been bigger but I guess ya cant really complain if its quality stuff. Definitely look for this. I was lucky enough to get it once a few days ago.. haven't seen it since and I use every day

Stamp: True Religion 
Graphic: none
Quantity: 3/10
Quality:3/10...if even that
ROA:IV
Mixes: milky, thick, could barely get it in my rig. Kept clogging (can only imagine how my veins looked after that hellish ordeal)
Overall: 3/10... I know the old True Religion was good. My boy lied to me and told me it was the other stamp. Nice, right?


I'm so sick of the garbage floating around Paterson. I'm praying that the dope gods will send us something good soon!


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*hey stampchamp...*



stampchamp said:


> well i had the choice between green "fast and furious" or "best of the best" with a guy lifting weights (red ink)
> 
> Fast and Furious -green ink
> quality - 9/10
> quantity - 7/10 (little sticky/stuck to bag)
> banged 7 and these are FIRE  best ive seen in probably a month +
> 
> anyone know about the "best of the best" ones? found a thread on here from NJ about 2 months ago (i think), and said they were decent to above decent quality.... any recent pittsburgh info?



Hey did you get those fast and furious bags in homestead or at least in the burgh?? My man called me wit them yesterday, but I haven't seen him lately and don't know what he's had or anything, he says they're fire, but you know how that goes, let me know ASAP please, if you can by morning so I can grab them instead of the regular...thanx bro!


----------



## djnj

*Atlantic City*

ATLANTIC CITY: ( DO NOT GET THESE>>> you'll need 7 or 8 just to feel anything>>>

BAGS : WHITE 
STAMP : OVERDOSE (BLUE CAPS) with skull and crossbones underneath
SIZE: VARIED FROM 7 to 2
QUALITY: SUCKED maybe a 2....
COLOR: BEIGE AND FLAKY 
ROA: IV>>> 3 at a time....

BAGS : WHITE
STAMP: TRUE RELIGION IN RED CAPS with fat buddah guy
SIZE 6
QUALITY: 2.5
ROA: SAME AS ABOVE

BOTH OF THESE WERE ABSOLUTE GARBAGE..BOTH MIXED MILKY BROWN and you couldn't see through them...WITH the way things are going I would rather IV ROXY 30s.....at least I would get something....what a waste of $ today.....so mad.... I should of went to CAMDEN BUT i trusted my idiot friend....that will be the last time I trust him....


----------



## djnj

FOR THE MOST PART 95% of DOPE HAS BEEN GARBAGE DOWN IN CAMDEN AND AC TOO>>>> I FEEL YOUR PAIN >>> I'm stopping for a while....HaveNt got a rush in over a month and wasted too much money....anyone get anything worthwhile...holler...I'm so tired of this shit......


----------



## king bee

i know you were just trusting your friend or whatever but.....

DONT GO TO ATLANTIC CITY FOR DOPE!!!! the town was built merely as a place for people to throw their money away! are you willing to gamble with drugs? remember, in the end, the house ALWAYS wins


----------



## king bee

City or state stamp was copped in: bronx, ny
Stamp name: ill have to ask him tomorrow... out of 50 bags not one was stamped properly. not even one legible letter/and or graphic? i dont know.
Stamp Color: smudged red ink, whatever it was supposed to be, it was supposed to be in red ink.
Stamp Graphic (if any): i dont know if their was supposed to be one, or just letters...
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white, with a slight beige reflection in the light. flaky, but not to sticky.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: bad. they were taped and folded...ok, average. but i dont even know what the point to even have red ink around was, if no one was gonna attempt to stamp properly.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5-8
ROA: IV, water instantly turned brown as with good dope, but took a quick stir to completely dissolve. i suspect the dope itself instantly dissolved, leaving behind the cut to stir in.

i dont know what they were, all i do know is they're FIRE!! these are comparable to the best stamp around the city, the 'HIGH END'. feels like the same dope, looks like the same dope kinda.... maybe with a slight bit more cut? i would get these again, but theres really no way to ask/look for because of the lack of marketing. really good... in fact i would be happy with these anytime, the stamping issue is the only thing that i dont like. how am i suppose to order a book i skimmed thru if the cover is ripped off, ya know? if i knew i was getting these at this location, and had the option to go a half hour further and get high ends, i'd save the trip for these.


*edit:*_follow up visit today, asking for the same product as yesterday. got some legible ones, although still sloppy. they are called 'cardiac arrest', with text, and a graphic of a medical text book looking heart. like the actual one in your chest. not a  looking one. hope this helps someone._


----------



## XblindtruthX

I got some True Religion today.
Just no graphic but its not really red. its straight pink
could it be a new batch?


----------



## stampchamp

yep, green fast and furious - locations you mentioned, YES and YES 

same guy? lol im going back today/now to cop while they around still


has anyone had the "best of the best" recently?


----------



## realhoax

paterson  just got it 
stamp = audi  in light brown (just like the car logo -audi with the circles)
stuff is above average and average quantity
but considering the shit thats been coming out of that town this shit is amazing

this is the third dude i had to go to for something that wasnt bullshit bags


----------



## djnj

king bee said:


> i know you were just trusting your friend or whatever but.....
> 
> DONT GO TO ATLANTIC CITY FOR DOPE!!!! the town was built merely as a place for people to throw their money away! are you willing to gamble with drugs? remember, in the end, the house ALWAYS wins



yeah thanks.....i hear ya...i figured i would give it a shot....but 2 out of 8 stamps were good.....otherwise all garbage....don't like that percentage.....


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

***PATERSON GARBAGE***

really pissed bcuz this is from my guy who just 2 days ago had the red FIRE stamp that truly was fire D.

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: 48 HOUR/no graphic
Quality: 1/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: after heading down to Ptown today while being in the early stages of WD (sneezing), i got this crap. after blowing through a whole bun im not sneezing. THATS IT. cant say i or my body feels anything at all other than the fact that im not sneezing. STAY THE HELL AWAY FROM THIS. 1/10 is generous. Bringing the rest of this shit back to swap out


----------



## realhoax

anyone hear or know anything about the RED BULL stamp from paterson?
dont know what the graphic or color is yet
just was told by my guy it was called RED BULL and supposedly top notch


----------



## okterrific

Hey people, After coppimg lots of Bullshit over this past weekend I finnally came across somthing good worth posting about. These bags are great and get you super high, The only weird thing about these was that the stamp color on these was BROWN, That is somthing thats a first for me, i have been using and copping in paterson for over 5 years never have seen heard or come across a brown stamp, I was a bit weary buying these cause the wierd stamp color, But i did and was pleasntly suprised.

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: BROWN- 1st time ever for this color stamp in all my years of copping, Im sure lots of others can relate and agree that brown is not included with the usual color of stamps that go around.
Name/Graphic: AUDI LOGO/WITH THE FOR CIRCLES
Quality: 8/10 these bags are amazing they are some great fire product off the streets of paterson. They are nice and white and flakey like good dope should be, I am very impressed, IMO these are a bit better than the purple DEATHPROOF from a few days ago.
Quantity: 5.5-6/10- The count on these varied some were bigger than others but all were nice sized no complaints on the count.
ROA: Snorted
Other: Get these bags while they are out there they are awesome, Dont be weary about the brown stamp as i was, Grab as much as you can of this shit dope this good only comes around once in a blue moon, I havnt had dope this strong for at least the past month. I wish i had copped more than the 2 bundles I got, I def know where I going tom to get me more of this fire, I may not be able to afford a real AUDI but this one I will buy till there is no more and I go broke, LOL.

Later people and be safe. Peace


----------



## jarettscapo

i absolutely disagree with posters before about the new AUDI bags that dropped bout less than a week ago. Altho they are clean, no res, iced tea mix, nice dark clean ass dope, it just lacks a hard rush like ALOT of other dope out tha hood's been. I have gotten literally over 10 different better stamps by 2 points on the scale recently compared to these. and altho they are decent good ol dope; just is not anyhting special and i feel like someone with a daily, more serious IV habit to rate these.

Hood - Paterson
Stamp - Audi - Brown color with Audi Rings Logo
Quality - 5/10 - actually being generous here; from wat it takes me with other bags to get a nice hard rush with mild pins n needles; these bags did nothing; had to up dope 25% to get desired rush. just plain old average at BEST. mediocre at BEST.
Quantity - 5/10 - Some Small, Some Decent.
Other - Was kinda tricked on this one; first my man tells me he got Ferrari; and dudes rating was decent on em here; altho not an IV'r; so i go to grab em he comes wit these; they looked all good; white n flaky real nice solid lookin everyday lookin fire; and mixed up just the exact same but did not produce a rush to bak it up; and legs also sucked. oh well; used to these moonwalks, next levels, and unrated's.

Moonwalk,
Next Level,
Unrated

All still a STEADY  8.5 (MJ's) 9 (N.L) and 8 (U.R)

GO COP THESE. I heard that Overdose is bak in the mix and is fire again??? My man who used to have em aint been havin em but im on a mission to find those again, they are rite up there with the stamps that are fire and around too; and i havent had OD in a good months or two; would like to taste that dope again; just a matter of a few days till it comes around

STAY SAFE, AND HIGH...


... BYE


----------



## king bee

about my last review.....

went there today, and got some that were stamped legible. i have every reason to believe its the same exact stuff, i guess today we just got ones that were packaged before there ink pad dried up 8)

they are called cardiac arrest. text printed, along with a graphic of a heart. not like  kind of heart, more like a medical text book heart. a realistic one.

if you come across these, check them out. i rate a 7.5ish for quality. and i'm a daily IV user, so i think thats a accurate rating.


----------



## shawnymee

hood- bronx,ny
stamp- passion - white bag, red stamp lettering
quality- 6-7/10
quantity-8


----------



## aka1338

Camden

*Nitro* - Wide blue bag, red text, no logo, wide ziplock.
These people are starting to fuck with us. 
Quality: 7.5 (_was_ about a 3)
Quantity: 3-5 (_was_ about an 8 )

Ugh, they started half-filling the bags but cutting it less or got a new correct batch. So basically you need to shoot twice as much, and they just know we'll all buy twice as many, and they can get away with it. If they were full, it'd be on the verge of fire, and a solid choice all around.

*Da Source* is STILL waiting for stock. They're still out there selling powder, and every day they say 'maybe tomorrow, its lookin good yo' about the D. With hundreds of people coming by looking for it every day, you'd think they'd do whatever they can to step on the gas a little.

Camden Garbage List
Bullet
Life Support
Flatline

I wish that hood would get their shit together, I really don't want to be fucking around in Philly. 8)


----------



## jake99

Yeah nitro definitly got smaller since last time ...................


----------



## jancra

*fast and furious*

stamp- fast and furious
quality-6
quantity-6
these are really fucking good for whats been going around lately, but if it was before this garbage scam i would be disappointed getting these but i was super geeked that they were real and legit. but for the other post of these there definitely no 9.

TRUE RELIGION'S
stamp- true religion with the Buddha on them like the old green ones
quality-5
quanity-5


----------



## Sin City Bags

Supposedly there was a huge heroin bust in the range of 165lbs. which means there will be lots of garbage floating around. So it'd be nice if everyone would list some stamps they have gotten recently that are total garbage. Here's mine...

MONSTER
ALLSTAR
GAME OVER

Out of those three it is worth noting that Monster is real but very weak. Allstar and Game Over were totally bunk


----------



## jancra

here's my garbage list cuz Ive gotten plenty recently:

4 play
oreo in a blue bag
yo gotti's- these actually had dope in them but i give them a 1
mailboxes
DOA the ones with the really big DOA with no grenade in the o the good DOA text were smaller with a grenade for the o
FRANK LUCAS'S
stay highs
Last Run
Sprites
easy pickings


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

***REALHOAX: man i shoulda listened to you about those red XXX stamps. I took a chance on my guy saying that hes had no complaints so far and went down and grabbed 2 buns of it. Big mistake.  Yesterday I had the single worst day of my life! I went to paterson two times(!) and each time bought shit that wasnt even shitty D, but completely fake D instead. The red 48HOUR and the red XXX are the EXACT same "dope". I dont shoot anymore so i can only tell my experience with sniffing them. My nose and sinuses still hurt badly today from doing that shit last night, followed by massive sinus and nasal irritation with intermittent nose bleeds. WTF is all i can say.  Ive never bought fake shit once let alone TWICE in one day from 2 different people on 2 different sides of the city!

STAY AWAY from red 48HOUR and red XXX

City: Paterson, NJ
Name/Graphic: XXX and 48 HOUR
Color: both red in color with no graphic 
Quality: 0.00/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Light tan "D", massive nasal pain and irritation.  Not even slightly real as in a 1/10 but instead COMPLETELY FAKE as in 0/10.  For your nose/body's sake and health- STAY AS FAR AWAY AS POSSIBLE


----------



## Sin City Bags

Jerzy Phresh said:


> ***REALHOAX: man i shoulda listened to you about those red XXX stamps. I took a chance on my guy saying that hes had no complaints so far and went down and grabbed 2 buns of it. Big mistake.  Yesterday I had the single worst day of my life! I went to paterson two times(!) and each time bought shit that wasnt even shitty D, but completely fake D instead. The red 48HOUR and the red XXX are the EXACT same "dope". I dont shoot anymore so i can only tell my experience with sniffing them. My nose and sinuses still hurt badly today from doing that shit last night, followed by massive sinus and nasal irritation with intermittent nose bleeds. WTF is all i can say.  Ive never bought fake shit once let alone TWICE in one day from 2 different people on 2 different sides of the city!
> 
> STAY AWAY from red 48HOUR and red XXX
> 
> City: Paterson, NJ
> Name/Graphic: XXX and 48 HOUR
> Color: both red in color with no graphic
> Quality: 0.00/10
> Quantity: 5/10
> ROA: Snorted
> Notes: Light tan "D", massive nasal pain and irritation.  Not even slightly real as in a 1/10 but instead COMPLETELY FAKE as in 0/10.  For your nose/body's sake and health- STAY AS FAR AWAY AS POSSIBLE



It seems like there are more posts than ever just like yours. junkies like us can't afford to get beat. I really feel like this fake shit is due to the massive 165lbs bust. Just to give you guys an idea of how big that is, in 2008 the total amount of heroin taken off the street by NJ was 300lbs. We're in for a few months of bunk shit floatin around.


----------



## king bee

Sin City Bags said:


> Supposedly there was a huge heroin bust in the range of 165lbs.



do you have some kind of newspaper article or DEA report to reference this to, or is it just 'word on the street'?

just curious, i dont always believe what the brothers say about this kind of thing, and find media articles and their details interesting. thats very big, and find it hard to believe those numbers if its just rumour on the block.

honestly, they usually dont import amounts that big at once for fear of getting caught. its a little to many 'all your eggs in one basket' kind of number... most importers know swallowers are the way to go too... that would be way to big of a investment to put in one place, and use one method to smuggle. they'd usually spread that out, not only in different methods, but even send it through different airports, ports, etc.


----------



## jake99

Looks like its time for a break !    Got nitro again in CMD and some of these were so freakin small i barely got high..........the H isnt bad , just the kind of bags that should be twice as big as they are


----------



## deaf eye

ink color - red
name - birthday sex
graphics - none
tan powder
quality and quantity,  both 5 

nothing special but had a real strong flavor  , too bad it wasnt as strong as it tasted


----------



## slackboxed

Haven't posted here in awhile. Been too busy nodding =]

So here's what i've gotten in the last few weeks:

Beat it - Purple letters Beat It with Michael Jackson picture
quality 5/10
quantity 5/10
Just your average dope these were going around like hell I mean everyone had the same exact bags and it all had the same white dope

Ferrari - red with horse logo
quality 6.5-7/10
quantity 6/10
These are above average and they're fuckin good! Grab them if you can

Fame - Green
quality 7/10
quantity 6/10
Dark gray looking dope. very high quality. again grab these up if you can

Audi - audi circles and the letters Audi all in brownish red
quality 5/10
quanity 7/10
filled almost to the fold these bags are average quality but the amt makes up for them. eggshell white dope like the ferrari but not as potent

Playstation 3 - blue letters sloppy stamping and more paper-like stamp bags. sloppy taped with some of them
quality 5/10
quantity 4/10
these bags are pretty flimsy, not the best quality not the worst but the amt of dope is pretty pitiful. less than a qtr fold filled

S550- blue stamp
quality 3/10
quantity 5/10
Garbage, steer clear of these buggers

My man is stationed in the Bronx but he goes to Paterson, NJ every other day to cop. He says he can cop in the Bronx but he prefers Paterson b/c the best dope comes from there end of story.


----------

